# Birchbox August 2013



## Missglammygirl (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey everyone!

I know most people haven't even gotten their July box, but I got a little sneek peek from someone at the benefit counter today. 

I went in today to get re-color matched for the foundation and I ended up chatting the counter manager for a while about various things, but most importantly Birchbox and how the products have made an appearance in many of July's variations. Long story short, she asked me about the benefit Stay flawless primer and if I had sampled it this month in my box. I said no, it wasn't in any variation. (Correct me if i'm wrong) and then she caught herself and said it must be next month. So does that mean we will be sampling more from Benefit next month?  She seemed like she didn't want to say more, but It sounds like its going to be a mini of it. I wish I could have got her to spill more!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 13, 2013)

> Hey everyone! I know most people haven't even gotten their July box, but I got a little sneek peek from someone at the benefit counter today.Â  I went in today to get re-color matched for the foundation and I ended up chatting the counter manager for a while about various things, but most importantly Birchbox and how the products have made an appearance in many of July's variations. Long story short, she asked me about the benefit Stay flawless primer and if I had sampled it this month in my box. I said no, it wasn't in any variation. (Correct me if i'm wrong) and then she caught herself and said it must be next month. So does that mean we will be sampling more from BenefitÂ next month ? Â She seemed like she didn't want to say more, but It sounds like its going to be a mini of it. I wish I could have got her to spill more!


 Ooh...that would so awesome! I've been wanting to try that.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh...that would so awesome! I've been wanting to try that.


 Me too! fingers crossed it comes in several variations!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 14, 2013)

I tried to get the Stay Flawless primer sample from Ulta yesterday and she said that she was out, but she definitely had samples. She gave me 2 oxygen wow samples for my troubles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm in love with the formula!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 14, 2013)

Benefit also has this up as a free sample with purchase.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 14, 2013)

I would love to try this!  I have never been able to wear foundation and primers seem to give a light coverage that doesn't look cakey.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm game for the primer, honestly I don't love the benefit line but I always give their items a try. 

I didn't like the Stay Don't Stray primer I got in March.


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 14, 2013)

I love their mascaras. I wish they would sample that!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 14, 2013)

> I love their mascaras. I wish they would sample that!


 Have one for trade. Click on my link sorry for the post.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Benefit also has this up as a free sample with purchase.


 Interesting! I really hope the ones coming are going to be a bit larger, but I wouldn't be surprised if its this exact size.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 14, 2013)

I went in to ask for a sample the other day and they were out, so I caved and bought it...my luck it'll be in my box next month now....


----------



## Emuhlyy (Jul 14, 2013)

I always stop reading the current month's thread after the spoilers (don't know why - lol!), so yay for an August thread already!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I went in to ask for a sample the other day and they were out, so I caved and bought it...my luck it'll be in my box next month now....


 how is it?


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 15, 2013)

This makes total sense, considering they were talking about this product so much on FB.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 15, 2013)

HUZZAH! Updates!!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how is it?


 I really like it - i have larger pores on my cheeks and a pretty oily t-zone and while it didn't keep the oilies at bay, my pores looked decent and my makeup didn't melt off my face...so thats a win in my book!


----------



## kira685 (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like it - i have larger pores on my cheeks and a pretty oily t-zone and while it didn't keep the oilies at bay, my pores looked decent and my makeup didn't melt off my face...so thats a win in my book!


 That's usually the best you can hope for with oily skin.. I've tried so many primers and combinations, that I've decided to just stop and accept I'll need to blot throughout the day.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's usually the best you can hope for with oily skin.. I've tried so many primers and combinations, that I've decided to just stop and accept I'll need to blot throughout the day.


 unfortunately so have i - i just hate it!  BUT maybe it'll make me less wrinkly when i'm older! haha


----------



## abreeskye (Jul 16, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's usually the best you can hope for with oily skin.. I've tried so many primers and combinations, that I've decided to just stop and accept I'll need to blot throughout the day.


 I have oily skin and its a pain. My tip is to use deslick from ud. it has really helped alot in my opinion.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jul 16, 2013)

Subbing for updates, awesome box last month and can't wait for this month!! Bring it on BB!!


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 16, 2013)

subbing


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jul 16, 2013)

Man...it's like how christmas stuff comes out earlier and earlier - lol


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> ...


  I feel like there should be dramatic music with this post (in a good way) -- I love getting early hints/sneak peeks/teasers!


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 16, 2013)

Okay, super sleuths...can you figure out what's in the picture of them filming the August video?


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not at all! But...why does it look they are in a kitchen? Pleeeasssse no food!  The last few lifestyle extras were getting pretty good imo, so I hope they dont regress back to snacks.

I'm excited for my 1st month having a second account (after my welcome box) so I hope they have some good stuff


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not at all! But...why does it look they are in a kitchen? Pleeeasssse no food!  The last few lifestyle extras were getting pretty good imo, so I hope they dont regress back to snacks.
> ...


 you're right that does look like a kitchen. what are they up to?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 16, 2013)

I totally saw that pic too! i found another two. hopefully we'll get some in our boxes!!!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 16, 2013)

Oooh! Some of those things look really good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I love getting my birchbox every month!!



> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally saw that pic too! i found another two. hopefully we'll get some in our boxes!!!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 16, 2013)

I finally got a close up and I can't say products name bec I'm on mobile and can't do spoiler box. I think they're gonna use a theme that are food related product or food scented hair, skin, etc. products?


----------



## LinaMingo (Jul 16, 2013)

> I totally saw that pic too! i found another two. hopefully we'll get some in our boxes!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The bluefish greenish tube looks like it says coola


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 16, 2013)

my best guesses:

Origins vitazing eye cream in the little orange jar.

a Purlisse product in the white bottle with the little blue logo

looks like coola again in the teal bottle with clear and blue cap

malin + goetz in the big white bottle on the end


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jul 17, 2013)

Is the blue bottle more Coola?


----------



## LinaMingo (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the blue bottle more Coola?


thats what it looks like to me..both bb and ipsy are loading me up with coola!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 17, 2013)

I've seen Coola all over the fashion mags this summer, it's pretty popular.


----------



## penny13 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my best guesses:
> 
> ...


 Good guesses! I have so much coola at this point, lol...


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Good guesses! I have so much coola at this point, lol...


 Me too! Keep on coming to me... Whoo whoo


----------



## MaiteS (Jul 17, 2013)

updates!


----------



## mspocket (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I always stop reading the current month's thread after the spoilers (don't know why - lol!), so yay for an August thread already!


 i do the same thing...once I get my box I'm like "on to the next one!"


----------



## mspocket (Jul 17, 2013)

I'll be sad if the benefit primer isn't in our boxes now...I really wanna try it!!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 17, 2013)

GAH! Enough Coola. Between BB, BB Man, and Ipsy, I'm well stocked enough to never need the full size. If that's Malin + Goetz at the end of the table, bring it! I love that brand.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 17, 2013)

Yay!  August thread!  I just got Coola in my May box, but didn't start using it til June... and LOVED it!  I just used the last of it today, and I'll be busting out the one I just got in my Ipsy bag tomorrow... perfect timing, right?  I wouldn't mind more.  I like it.  More Benefit would be awesome, too (got Girl Meets Pearl in my July box).  And of course, hoping they do the InStain blushes again.  I WANT IT ALL, BIRCHBOX!

A food (scented?) box would be hilarious.  I would love that!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 17, 2013)

Updates, please!


----------



## Xiang (Jul 17, 2013)

I can dream that blue tube is laneige cleansing foam.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But i doubt it. Ahhhh but i can dream right?


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GAH! Enough Coola. Between BB, BB Man, and Ipsy, I'm well stocked enough to never need the full size. If that's Malin + Goetz at the end of the table, bring it! I love that brand.


 Seriously. If I get one more Coola product I'm setting something on fire. DO. NOT. WANT.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally saw that pic too! i found another two. hopefully we'll get some in our boxes!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally saw that pic too! i found another two. hopefully we'll get some in our boxes!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 17, 2013)

> Seriously. If I get one more Coola product I'm setting something on fire. DO. NOT. WANT.Â


 Rofl!


----------



## missionista (Jul 17, 2013)

updates!


----------



## curlymason (Jul 17, 2013)

For the other ladies with oily skin - I just got the Zero Oil cleanser from Origins, and I LOVE it! It really seems to keep the shine away. I got a sample of the benefit primer from Ulta, and I tried it out Saturday. I photograph weddings for a living. I live in hot and humid GA. So, trying it out at a wedding seemed like a good trial. Despite sweating to death, my foundation was still on at the end of a 10 hour day. So, I'll likely be ordering the full size of that!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A food (scented?) box would be hilarious.  I would love that!


 I'd love that too, I'm pretty sure I'd laugh for a solid 5 minutes if it actually happened! I can already imagine myself opening everything up just to smell it all while my family stares at me like


----------



## Hils (Jul 17, 2013)

Could it also perhaps be a play on words.... i.e. "test kitchen?


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 17, 2013)

I blew up one of the pics. Anything look familiar to anyone?
 





The blue tube is definitely another Coola and I'm pretty sure the jar is Origins GinZing eye cream. The white tube is something from Juice Beauty. Maybe the Blemish Clearing Mask or Oil Free Moisturizer? Any thoughts on the other two?

There is definitely a food-as-ingredient or in the name of the product theme going on here.


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I blew up one of the pics. Anything look familiar to anyone?
> 
> ...


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I blew up one of the pics. Anything look familiar to anyone?
> 
> ...


----------



## page5 (Jul 17, 2013)

I believe the taller white bottle is on of these: 












 
Malin Goetz grapefruit face cleanser, cilantro hair conditioner, peppermint shampoo


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Yep! I think you're right! *
> ...


 Haha...something along those lines!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 17, 2013)

UGH.

I do not want more Coola! I never wanted any Coola to begin with, and now I am getting way too much of it. If I don't get any sunscreens or tanning products this month I will be a happy camper.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi! I'm not sure if anyone was aware that Zadidoll mentioned that there are 52 variations for July's boxes. I checked by changing variations number to see how far I can get. I was able to get to 54! Basically for July's boxes that there were 54 variations for over 400K subscribers. (Someone mentioned about this on an earlier July post and provided a weblink) Wow! So my point is for August boxes; how many variations do you think there will be for August? Are they gonna get more subscribers or remain the same?


----------



## LinaMingo (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Yep! I think you're right! *
> ...


I was just telling DH how well you all did.  Wow looks like we may know what August holds.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *curlymason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For the other ladies with oily skin - I just got the Zero Oil cleanser from Origins, and I LOVE it! It really seems to keep the shine away.
> 
> I got a sample of the benefit primer from Ulta, and I tried it out Saturday. I photograph weddings for a living. I live in hot and humid GA. So, trying it out at a wedding seemed like a good trial. Despite sweating to death, my foundation was still on at the end of a 10 hour day. So, I'll likely be ordering the full size of that!


I'm going to have to try that although I just switched to using black soap last week and I'm loving it so far. I have less oiliness and the ingredients are all natural, the first two are pure honey and shea butter. It might become a staple. I still want to try that benetint primer even though they never work for me... the packaging is so cute!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe the taller white bottle is on of these:
> 
> ...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jul 17, 2013)

You ladies are amazing! As my daughter would say, you are "soupy" sleuths!


----------



## Hils (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You ladies are amazing! As my daughter would say, you are "soupy" sleuths!


That's so cute! My youngest is four and she still has a hard time saying some words. Love it!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jul 17, 2013)

> That's so cute! My youngest is four and she still has a hard time saying some words. Love it!


 She just turned two a couple weeks ago but she likes to make up her own pronunciation lol


----------



## curlymason (Jul 17, 2013)

> I'm going to have to try that although I just switched to using black soap last week and I'm loving it so far. I have less oiliness and the ingredients are all natural, the first two are pure honey and shea butter. It might become a staple. I still want to try that benetint primer even though they never work for me... the packaging is so cute!


 Did you get the Shea Terra black soap? I got that as well, and I'm using it at night a few times a week. It really seems to be cleaning out my pores!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *curlymason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you get the Shea Terra black soap? I got that as well, and I'm using it at night a few times a week. It really seems to be cleaning out my pores!


 No but I just looked that up and I want to try it to compare! Lol! It's called Dudu Osun Black Soap. I bought it on amazon for a great price. I'd heard such great things about it but I didn't expect to like it as much as I do. It smells so good and it lathers up a lot. It reminds me of benefits new face wash. I started using it the the shower as well. You should try it!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to try that although I just switched to using black soap last week and I'm loving it so far. I have less oiliness and the ingredients are all natural, the first two are pure honey and shea butter. It might become a staple. I still want to try that benetint primer even though they never work for me... the packaging is so cute!


 i just started using dr. bronners - i'm going to try it for everything, body, face, hair and see how it works for me!  i like that it's got no cones, so parabens, no sulfates. and no SLS!  I have oily skin and hair...but i'm always down to try just about anything, i did oil cleansing for awhile (castor and oilve oil) and actually liked it, it's just kind of a PITA if you wash your face in the shower...


----------



## curlymason (Jul 18, 2013)

> No but I just looked that up and I want to try it to compare! Lol! It's called Dudu Osun Black Soap. I bought it on amazon for a great price. I'd heard such great things about it but I didn't expect to like it as much as I do. It smells so good and it lathers up a lot. It reminds me of benefits new face wash. I started using it the the shower as well. You should try it!


 I'll have to check that out! Although something named Dudu isn't exactly appealing lol The Shea Terra doesn't foam at all. But it just dissolves your makeup, and your skin literally squeaks its so clean afterward. I also love the suggestion on it - mixing it with a bit of sugar for a sugar scrub.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *curlymason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll have to check that out! Although something named Dudu isn't exactly appealing lol
> 
> The Shea Terra doesn't foam at all. But it just dissolves your makeup, and your skin literally squeaks its so clean afterward. I also love the suggestion on it - mixing it with a bit of sugar for a sugar scrub.


 I thought the same thing! Lol! I didn't actually notice the name until I heard someone say it on youtube a few days ago. I guess I'm not too observant. I really like the Shea Terra brand. I think I'll try a few things. Thanks for the scrub suggestion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 18, 2013)

> I'll have to check that out! Although something named Dudu isn't exactly appealing lol The Shea Terra doesn't foam at all. But it just dissolves your makeup, and your skin literally squeaks its so clean afterward. I also love the suggestion on it - mixing it with a bit of sugar for a sugar scrub.


 I've tried both of these... I prefer the Shea Terra. I found it gets quite lather-y... I just work it in my hands &amp; then apply it to my face. I think the Dudu has a fragrance to it... while not super strong... I prefer fragrance free for my face.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 18, 2013)

I looove Shea Terra's black soap! I am all out and need some, my face has been giving me fits.

I really liked my July BB, so I'm hoping August follows suit! I for one would be fine with more Coola, I really like it!


----------



## Kira Sanders (Jul 18, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## angienharry (Jul 18, 2013)

I just ordered the Dudu black soap and unrefined Shea butter. The reviews of both are super. My mom has terrible skin with frequent eczema flareups and is always searching for something to help. Sounds like this might be her HG combo based on reviews. I just bought them for her from amazon. Thanks so much for the suggestion. Did I mention I love MUT?!?!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 18, 2013)

Updates


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 18, 2013)

Hooray for the August thread! If anything, I'm betting BB will have MORE customers this month. I saw in my US Weekly mag this week a little blurb about stars, and where they find/ get their make-up. BB was listed.


----------



## angienharry (Jul 18, 2013)

What is your favorite foundation? I'm on the lookout for a HG foundation. My last two have been a Laura mercier powder and a sephora brand liquid. I have tried many but none that just wow me. I bought a beauty blender and I like it but still just not AMAZED with any one foundation in particular. I am 41 (ok going to be 42 in 2 weeks, but still...lol) so i use a medium to full coverage to hide a few imperfections that come with age. Any suggestions??


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 18, 2013)

The Kiehl's BB cream does WONDERS for me. I love it so much. I don't usually wear foundation, but when I do it's MUFE HD foundation. Please imagine the Dos Equis guy saying that.



> What is your favorite foundation? I'm on the lookout for a HG foundation. My last two have been a Laura mercier powder and a sephora brand liquid. I have tried many but none that just wow me. I bought a beauty blender and I like it but still just not AMAZED with any one foundation in particular. I am 41 (ok going to be 42 in 2 weeks, but still...lol) so i use a medium to full coverage to hide a few imperfections that come with age. Any suggestions??


----------



## EmJay (Jul 18, 2013)

I'd love some more Coola, it's my favorite sunscreen now thanks to all the sampling.

I'm really excited for MALIN+GOETZ, I'd love the try the body moisturizer. I'd be happy with anything from BECCA, I've been wanting to try them for a long time. 

August looks to be a good month!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looove Shea Terra's black soap! I am all out and need some, my face has been giving me fits.
> 
> I really liked my July BB, so I'm hoping August follows suit! I for one would be fine with more Coola, I really like it!


 
Shea Terra would actually be a great brand for this month, if they're doing the foodie thing!  Maybe not so much the black soap, but the whipped shea butters!

From the BB website:

"dessert-worthy scents like Bananas &amp; Baobabs, Gingered Pumpkin, White Chocolate, and Rooibos &amp; Berries"


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would love that! The shea whippers are fantastic. Gingered Pumpkin is my favorite and I need to get more before fall. And Shea Terra has other possibilities for that theme...like their lip balms (I had the banana one until I washed it, and it was amaaaazing). And they have face creams with things like carrot seed and arugula, and lots of ingredients like mint, rooibos, dates, licorice, honey...basically a perfect company for a "food scented" kind of theme.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Kiehl's BB cream does WONDERS for me. I love it so much. I don't usually wear foundation, but when I do it's MUFE HD foundation. Please imagine the Dos Equis guy saying that.









I'm hoping for some Benefit products in August.  I never get them in my box but if not it's okay.  My Ulta is having a Benefit event tomorrow and I will probably buy way too much stuff.  Kind of ehh on the Coola.  I like it but already sampled it in box box and have two on my way from a trade so I'd like to try something else.  Hopefully August will be a good month for everyone!

edited to fix a misspelling.


----------



## inlustro (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What is your favorite foundation?
> 
> I'm on the lookout for a HG foundation.
> ...


 I really really really like my Lancome Dual Finish powder. You can use it wet or dry, but I always use it dry. Most of the time alone over moisturizer, occasionally to set liquid. It has a really nice velvety finish and builds up to full coverage nicely. I have a bit of redness on my cheeks and around my nose that it covers up beautifully, and it doesn't make the rest of my face feel cakey. The only downside is that the one I get at Sephora has a bit of a scent to it, reminds me of erhm... older women? I hear the JCP Sephora has the unscented version, I may need to check into that since I hit the pan about a month ago lol.

Speaking of which, any of you ladies have suggestions for what to do with remnant pans? There are rings of foundation up the walls on two pans, is there a way to scrape it out and put it into a single pan to repress it?? Seems like such a waste to throw it away.

Also, I got a thing of liquid foundation to go with that powder, I've had it for the longest time but I've only used it probably a dozen times over the last year. I feel like the coverage is _too_ thick and I feel like I'm wearing a mask. A few times this past few weeks, I mixed up a squirt of the liquid foundation with two squirts of moisturizer, and I like the light coverage a lot more.

Question: is it ok to dump a whole bunch of each into a pot and pre-mix it all up so it's ready to go, or should I be mixing right before I'm  ready to use each time?


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 18, 2013)

> What is your favorite foundation? I'm on the lookout for a HG foundation. My last two have been a Laura mercier powder and a sephora brand liquid. I have tried many but none that just wow me. I bought a beauty blender and I like it but still just not AMAZED with any one foundation in particular. I am 41 (ok going to be 42 in 2 weeks, but still...lol) so i use a medium to full coverage to hide a few imperfections that come with age. Any suggestions??


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 18, 2013)

> What is your favorite foundation? I'm on the lookout for a HG foundation. My last two have been a Laura mercier powder and a sephora brand liquid. I have tried many but none that just wow me. I bought a beauty blender and I like it but still just not AMAZED with any one foundation in particular. I am 41 (ok going to be 42 in 2 weeks, but still...lol) so i use a medium to full coverage to hide a few imperfections that come with age. Any suggestions??


 Sorry I forgot to type a comment here. Mind that it was 7 AM and being half awake and didn't realized that the quote was already in a reply box. LOLOLOL. COFFEE TIME! Anyway, finding a HG foundation takes time. It's hard for me to recommend anything because we all have different skin types and it reacts differently. Its all about experimenting. If you want a flawless look like camera ready style; moisturizer (oil free and water based) to water based primer to water based foundation with a little bit of silicones. MAKE UP forever is awesome to age defy the skin plus (I don't remember if its SPF in it or not). Some people like SMASHBOX (It didn't work for me) Since BB and CC creams came out; I stopped wearing foundations. Thus being summer time, I'd stick to matte/oil free without not having to blot thru the day. Dr. Jart CC cream Detox OR SuperGoop CC cream (thanks birchbox for sending me those two samples and I love it!). I stopped using pressed AND loose powders because I am almost 40 and it made me to look older (I didn't put a lot). It creases into lines and made it more proding look. I've read so many advices on blogs and articles that after 40; give up pressed and loose powders and use MATTE/Oil free kinds to give off more a natural look. I suffer from dehydration/dry skin so it's been challenging to find a right water based foundation. So far; these products I mentioned above have not dried out my skin so far. There's water based primer. Good luck!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got the bananas &amp; baobabs in my November box and it's so cute I cant bring myself to use it, but I do periodically open it just to smell it.  I would love to try the white chocolate one, I hear it's amazing.



> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Kiehl's BB cream does WONDERS for me. I love it so much. I don't usually wear foundation, but when I do it's MUFE HD foundation. Please imagine the Dos Equis guy saying that.






This made me Lol on the bus!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 18, 2013)

MUFE HD is my holy grail as well. I put it on with the big Tarte brush and use the MUFE primer. I am really interested in the new Benefit foundation though. I really hope they sample it again in August!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry I forgot to type a comment here. Mind that it was 7 AM and being half awake and didn't realized that the quote was already in a reply box. LOLOLOL. COFFEE TIME!
> 
> ...


This.  I continue to be perplexed why so many people wear foundation on a daily basis, though as a dry skin girl I know I have a skewed perspective. I feel the same about powders, although I am currently in love with the Youngblood hydrating mineral perfecting powder Birchbox sent last month.  I never thought a powder could actually set my makeup and moisturize at the same time and it really does.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What is your favorite foundation?
> 
> I'm on the lookout for a HG foundation.
> ...


 Happy EARLY Birthday, girlie!! :yesss:


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 18, 2013)

updates!!


----------



## angienharry (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback about foundations, I try a new one each time and am just never wowed so when I head to sephora after work ill see what trouble I can get myself into with these suggestions. I have tried a bb cream by LancÃ´me and it was just meh to me. I will keep at it and find my HG eventually!! Thanks againðŸ˜Š


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 18, 2013)

I hope they sample more benefit!! I agree, it's a perfect month for Shea Terra, I love their products!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 18, 2013)

I have a love/hate relationship with Benefit. The packaging is so whimsical and I'm drawn to it, but the majority of their products don't work well for me.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a love/hate relationship with Benefit. The packaging is so whimsical and I'm drawn to it, but the majority of their products don't work well for me.


----------



## Hils (Jul 18, 2013)

> Thanks for all the feedback about foundations, I try a new one each time and am just never wowed so when I head to sephora after work ill see what trouble I can get myself into with these suggestions. I have tried a bb cream by LancÃ´me and it was just meh to me. I will keep at it and find my HG eventually!! Thanks againðŸ˜Š


 Have you looked into Skin79 BB cream at all? I bought a bunch of samples off eBay and I love it! I have really oily/shiny skin and this product has been amazing! I just got back in from errands in 95 degrees hot humid weather and I'm still sporting a matte finish. It's a miracle! I may post some of the samples in my trade list as I will be buying the full size product.


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 18, 2013)

> I have a love/hate relationship with Benefit. The packaging is so whimsical and I'm drawn to it, but the majority of their products don't work well for me.





> :dito: Â


 yup! I'm always disappointed yet I can't help but want to try more! Dying to try the new primer.. But none of their others have worked lol. I have all sorts of little benefit items! The two that I love though are Hoola bronzer and (surprisingly) the Triple Performing Facial emulsion. I hate that my combo skin loves the moisturizer and doesn't make me break out, I sampled a little thing of it in my BB.. I ended up buying the full size with code/points. I feel like I am flying through the 1.7 oz bottle, it absorbs so quickly for me, I have to use more than I normally would.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 18, 2013)

i have a teeny tiny pot of the shea terra vanilla burbon body cream... I absolutely adore it, and use it like a solid perfume since the smell is so amazing, and I don't want to run out. I have been saving it for winter, but busted it out today because of this thread, now I smell like dessert. nomnomnomnom


----------



## angienharry (Jul 18, 2013)

New pick twos in the BB shop. At least they're new to me since I've last been there. Why do I tempt myself like this?!?!? They have: Wei/ Oscar Blandi The mystery pack Supergoop eye cream/#4 hair gel Color club mod in man/Twistband I Coloniali shower cream/Mary-Lou Manizer I really wanted the Mary-Lou so I just bought it last month. I got that big full sized beauty and thought, man I'm never going to finish this. Of course now it's in stock in the pick two. Well it's awesome so I can't complain ðŸ˜Š Now, to decide if I need anything from BB today....hmmmm.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have a teeny tiny pot of the shea terra vanilla burbon body cream... I absolutely adore it, and use it like a solid perfume since the smell is so amazing, and I don't want to run out. I have been saving it for winter, but busted it out today because of this thread, now I smell like dessert. nomnomnomnom


 I bought the big tub of Vanilla Bourbon when I got my big tub of Bananas &amp; Baobabs. I use them seasonally.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a love/hate relationship with Benefit. The packaging is so whimsical and I'm drawn to it, but the majority of their products don't work well for me.


----------



## kimmyduhh (Jul 18, 2013)

> Seriously. If I get one more Coola product I'm setting something on fire. DO. NOT. WANT.Â


 I'm with you on this one! Holy Crap I have received sooo many Coola products. The ONLY one I wanted to try was the tinted moisturizer and oh course I just keep getting the plain old regular boring SPF. Now I'm over it and I don't care if I ever get the tinted kind lol


----------



## mooreeeg (Jul 18, 2013)

On the birchbox profile, when they ask if you like fragrance, if you say yes does it count as one of your items for the month each time they send or is it just a freebie?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 18, 2013)

> On the birchbox profile, when they ask if you like fragrance, if you say yes does it count as one of your items for the month each time they send or is it just a freebie?


 It's one of your items.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 18, 2013)

I wish they would send out rollerballs like ipsy as fragrance samples. Then I'd have no problems with them!


----------



## gemstone (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish they would send out rollerballs like ipsy as fragrance samples. Then I'd have no problems with them!


 I am glad they don't, personally!  I got a rollerball from ipsy and I can't stand the scent- what a waste.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 18, 2013)

> I wish they would send out rollerballs like ipsy as fragrance samples. Then I'd have no problems with them!





> I am glad they don't, personally! Â I got a rollerball from ipsy and I can't stand the scent- what a waste.


 It just depends on the fragrance company and what they want to send out. I've actually received two rollerballs in Birchboxes: jouer (meh, white flowers) and Sage + Fasten Common Sense (which was how I discovered my real problem with most of the scents Birchbox sends out: synthetic ingredients. I thought it was the perfumers' alcohol, but this one a is alcohol-based, and it doesn't make me sick). I wish they would go with more indie natural perfumers, not department store synthetic lines.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It just depends on the fragrance company and what they want to send out. I've actually received two rollerballs in Birchboxes: jouer (meh, white flowers) and Sage + Fasten Common Sense (which was how I discovered my real problem with most of the scents Birchbox sends out: synthetic ingredients. I thought it was the perfumers' alcohol, but this one a is alcohol-based, and it doesn't make me sick). I wish they would go with more indie natural perfumers, not department store synthetic lines.


 I don't mind the mini ones bb has sent out in the past- I just don't want want to get a full size rollerball (like the ones ipsy sent out of pacifica a few months ago) that I am only trying out.  But I don't mind getting perfume samples, because perfume is different for everyone I like being able to try them out, Especially because I find perfume counters totally overwhelming.  I do agree that they should send more indie brands, or harder to find brands.  I loved the jouer, Folle de Joie, atelier, and harvey prince perfumes because it's harder to be able to find and smell them in stores.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 18, 2013)

. Quote:

Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish they would send out rollerballs like ipsy as fragrance samples. Then I'd have no problems with them!


 I am glad they don't, personally!  I got a rollerball from ipsy and I can't stand the scent- what a waste.


Also, the rollerballs that Ipsy has sent out have a retail value of $10 - 12. The perfumes that Birchbox typically sends out are much more expensive. That is not to say they are necessarily any better but rather that it may be a cost prohibitive issue.

I am fine with the tiny perfume samples. It only takes one whiff to rule a scent out completely and I know within a couple of applications if I am interested in trying a scent out further. So far, none of the fragrance samples that Birchbox has sent me have made it past the whiff test. I have no idea what I would do with 4 - 5 Juicy Couture rollerballs. LOL


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It just depends on the fragrance company and what they want to send out. I've actually received two rollerballs in Birchboxes: jouer (meh, white flowers) and Sage + Fasten Common Sense (which was how I discovered my real problem with most of the scents Birchbox sends out: synthetic ingredients. I thought it was the perfumers' alcohol, but this one a is alcohol-based, and it doesn't make me sick). I wish they would go with more indie natural perfumers, not department store synthetic lines.


 


> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't mind the mini ones bb has sent out in the past- I just don't want want to get a full size rollerball (like the ones ipsy sent out of pacifica a few months ago) that I am only trying out.  But I don't mind getting perfume samples, because perfume is different for everyone I like being able to try them out, Especially because I find perfume counters totally overwhelming.  I do agree that they should send more indie brands, or harder to find brands.  I loved the jouer, Folle de Joie, atelier, and harvey prince perfumes because it's harder to be able to find and smell them in stores.


 I haven't gotten either of those in boxes (though I really want to try the Jouer!), but I bought the sage + fasten set they had in the shop. Common Sense was actually my least favorite of the four scents. The other ones were MUCH better, for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've only gotten two perfume samples from BB so far and I liked them both, so I think I've been lucky. I got the Juicy viva la juicy (liked, but not enough to buy) and the folle de joie which I ABSOLUTELY LOVE and am trying to save up my points to get it, because I totally cannot afford the 98$ price tag!


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't really like rollerballs, mostly bc I don't wear fragrances, but some of the perfume bottles are sooo pretty. I love collecting small perfume bottles (I have like a whole tray lol).

I just like tiny makeup haha. I wish they sold sample sizes everywhere though, because I don't like committing to buying a full size of anything, but I also don't like samples I can't reseal (foil packets). 

I like that Benefit sells sample sizes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope to get the eye cream or the new primer, or the foundation~


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 19, 2013)

> > I believe the taller white bottle is on of these:Â
> >
> >
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> > ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I was thinking that, as well. I got the bergamot shower gel a few months back and liked it. The one to the left of the COOLA looks like a a Juice Beauty product... yay! But, more COOLA? meh. MEH, I say.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I bought the Peppermint through Birchbox in October 2012. I love it. A little goes a long way.


----------



## basementsong (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten either of those in boxes (though I really want to try the Jouer!), but I bought the sage + fasten set they had in the shop. Common Sense was actually my least favorite of the four scents. The other ones were MUCH better, for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love love love the scent of the Jouer rollerball. It's floral, but light. My only complaint is that it doesn't last on me AT ALL. When I wear it, if I really want to smell it, I need to reapply a few times during they day. It's not like this with any other perfumes I use, rollerball or not. However, I received a sample of this from BB last November and I STILL have like half of it left! So I don't feel like I'm wasting the product every time I put more on during the same day. I even got another little sample of it when I placed an order with Jouer and used their Mother's Day promo code!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They sent me a soy candle in the same scent too, and I _really _can't smell the candle -- unless it's not lit and I deliberately go to smell the wax, lol.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't really like rollerballs, mostly bc I don't wear fragrances, but some of the perfume bottles are sooo pretty. I love collecting small perfume bottles (I have like a whole tray lol).
> 
> ...


 THIS!!! Sample sizes of EVERYTHING! Weeeeeeeee!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't really like rollerballs, mostly bc I don't wear fragrances, but some of the perfume bottles are sooo pretty. I love collecting small perfume bottles (I have like a whole tray lol).
> 
> ...


 Me too. I recently purchased one of their mini sets because I wanted the mini bottle of Benetint. So cute.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 20, 2013)

Updaaaaates!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Updaaaaates!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 20, 2013)

> :bud:





> Updaaaaates!


 This reminds me of the night before BB updates our July boxes and all three of us were tirelessly watching...and waiting...and looking ...and checking....!! SO dedicated to the cause!!! Love my makeup sistahs!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 20, 2013)

Ok, signing in...


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This reminds me of the night before BB updates our July boxes and all three of us were tirelessly watching...and waiting...and looking ...and checking....!! SO dedicated to the cause!!! Love my makeup sistahs!!


 So glad I am not alone in my makeup obsession. It's a shame I don't wear it often. I have soo much makeup... lol


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 20, 2013)

> So glad I am not alone in my makeup obsession. It's a shame I don't wear it often. I have soo much makeup... lol


 NEVER alone, Jannie! For the longest time I blamed my occupation ( I'm an esthetician) for my borderline unhealthy obsession with all things makeup and skin care related, and then I realized that even if I drove race cars for a living I would STILL have just as much as I do right now, and probably more! Skin care/Makeup has always been my first love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NEVER alone, Jannie! For the longest time I blamed my occupation ( I'm an esthetician) for my borderline unhealthy obsession with all things makeup and skin care related, and then I realized that even if I drove race cars for a living I would STILL have just as much as I do right now, and probably more! Skin care/Makeup has always been my first love


 I got into it because I wanted to learn how to apply make up and feel grown up after college lol... My first purchase was Bare Minerals foundation... and then I never stopped buying things. LOL

Today, I went through some retail therapy and bought some earrings at Swarovski.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alpina0560 (Jul 20, 2013)

looks like birchbox went back to their old super fast shipping! I'm so happy about it! I placed an order Thursday and just got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also wanted to post a picture of the mystery sample pack I got with my order too



yay birchbox!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> looks like birchbox went back to their old super fast shipping! I'm so happy about it! I placed an order Thursday and just got it
> 
> 
> ...


 Oooh what Nars product is that?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> looks like birchbox went back to their old super fast shipping! I'm so happy about it! I placed an order Thursday and just got it
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT is the mystery sample pack?


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> looks like birchbox went back to their old super fast shipping! I'm so happy about it! I placed an order Thursday and just got it
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> looks like birchbox went back to their old super fast shipping! I'm so happy about it! I placed an order Thursday and just got it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I haven't seen two people get the same items in the mystery sample pack yet. There seems to be a neverending variety of products.


 oh really. i haven't been watching to see what people have gotten so i feel out of the loop. i've been wanting to place an order for the suki and the benefit hello flawless so this would've gotten me to make an order LOL.

though, i did notice for the mystery sample pack the description says "It includes one deluxe sample and one standard sample that weâ€™re especially excited about right this minute..." which is cool considering they've changed the requirements on spending and such.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## angienharry (Jul 20, 2013)

That s



> looks like birchbox went back to their old super fast shipping! I'm so happy about it! I placed an order Thursday and just got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also wanted to post a picture of the mystery sample pack I got with my order too
> 
> 
> 
> yay birchbox!


 That soy whip is amazing. I got it once in a pick two and had to order a full size. The sample lasted quite a while too. Enjoy!!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I haven't seen many people get them yet but I remember seeing Stila lip glaze, something from Tocca, and a DDF cleanser.
> ...


 I got a mystery pick 2 last week with an order.  It had a purse size (1.7 oz I belive) spray can of ojon restorative spray and a package of pink flower printed inocco nail polish strips.  I loved both items.  I'm getting another mystery pack sometime this coming week with my latest order, and I'm curious to what I'll get.  I wont lie, I'm secretly hoping I get another can of the ojon spray!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 20, 2013)

If anyone plans on placing an order, you can use code *7TEEN15 *to get 15% off a $35+ order. I decided to save some money rather than get the ChaChaTint or SunBeam sample.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 20, 2013)

Updates!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 21, 2013)

The COOLA packaging looks really similar to the one we already samples, however COOLA recently released a new "plant" line that has plant stem cells, if it seems that "natural/food" is going to be the theme, that could work. (it also might just be the cucumber scent again, which also fits that theme)   http://www.coolasuncare.com/plant-uv


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone plans on placing an order, you can use code *7TEEN15 *to get 15% off a $35+ order. I decided to save some money rather than get the ChaChaTint or SunBeam sample.


oooo! Thanks....order placed!  I hope I can score that Nars mystery item &amp; they have the suki scrub back in stock!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 21, 2013)

> oooo! Thanks....order placed!Â  I hope I can score that Nars mystery item &amp; they have the suki scrub back in stock!Â


 Enabled...can't pass up a good code! Just snagged the Wei Golden Root Mud Mask &amp; A "Mystery" Pick Two Sample Pack!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 21, 2013)

I just spent all of my points ($40 worth!) so I fully expect those elusive CEW Beauty Awards boxes to show up tomorrow! If they do, you're all very welcome!





It's ok though, I ended up getting some stuff I'd been needing/wanting for a while! Nothing exciting just some beauty blender cleaner (works GREAT on my brushes), the benefit skin care sample trio, and the Zoya polish remover. I also got a mystery pick two so I'm crossing my fingers for something awesome!


----------



## angienharry (Jul 21, 2013)

Enabled here too. I'm a sucker for a promo code! I got a smashbox foundation brush, benefit eyebrow duo and of course the mystery gift. Hope we all get something awesome. It will be interesting to see if we all get the same things or something different since we ordered on the same day.


----------



## msbelle (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 21, 2013)

Birchbox sent me a 20% off code for my gift sub account so of course I had to use it. I got Beauty Protector, InStain blush in Argyle, &amp; the LAQA lip duo plus a mystery pick two and the awesome TIBI bag. Yesterday I ordered Suki scrub, a pack of brush guards, and mystery pick two using the code I posted above. I can't wait to see what mystery samples I get!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## msbelle (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> . Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## msbelle (Jul 21, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


 Thank you! I signed up for emails and right now they have a 30% off code - july2013. I want to try the Gingered Pumpkin, Bananas &amp; Baobabs, and Bourbon Vanilla shea butters. And all those oils and face masks and bath stuffs, oh my. There's so many things, glad they have small sizes in some of them!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 21, 2013)

> Oh boy, I'll be so glad when I've received all the JC scents so I'll be done with them. They've sent three so I guess there's one more to go. Looks like they have four listed. I'm so ready to try something different. The tiny samples are fine with me, too. Plenty in there to test out and know if I want it or not. Â


 It seems like every single time we think we have received the last Juicy scent, they roll another one out.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! I signed up for emails and right now they have a 30% off code - july2013. I want to try the Gingered Pumpkin, Bananas &amp; Baobabs, and Bourbon Vanilla shea butters. And all those oils and face masks and bath stuffs, oh my. There's so many things, glad they have small sizes in some of them!


 I have all three of those scents and they are amaaaaazing!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They're like little perfume zombies... they just keep coming back!  





(to be fair, I've only gotten one JC, Couture La La, and I did kinda like it)
i sampled juicy couture noir at belk and i love it! i'm waiting for it to come to the bbx store so i can use my points and a discount.


----------



## curlymason (Jul 22, 2013)

> If anyone plans on placing an order, you can use code *7TEEN15* to get 15% off a $35+ order. I decided to save some money rather than get the ChaChaTint or SunBeam sample.Â


 Yay!! Thank you! Using that code and $10 worth of points, I just got $66 worth of stuff for $36.70. I got: 2 bottles of Curl Keeper 1 pair of mini tweezers Instain in Swiss Dot (hope I like this - needed a new blush after my Pur Minerals shade was discontinued) A pick two sample pack with Supergoop eye cream and number 4 firm hold gel


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Yay!! Thank you! Using that code and $10 worth of points, I just got $66 worth of stuff for $36.70. I got: 2 bottles of Curl Keeper 1 pair of mini tweezers Instain in Swiss Dot (hope I like this - needed a new blush after my Pur Minerals shade was discontinued) A pick two sample pack with Supergoop eye cream and number 4 firm hold gel


 How is the curl keeper? I wish they'd send me some. I have tried the Miss Jessie products but I can't get over the fabric softener smell. I've been looking for something for something to define my curls.


----------



## Antidentite (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How is the curl keeper? I wish they'd send me some. I have tried the Miss Jessie products but I can't get over the fabric softener smell. I've been looking for something for something to define my curls.


 I love the curl keeper.   It smells nice, keeps my hair from frizzing and the consistency is really thin and slippery.  I only wish that it had more hold, I have to use gel after it.  I used to use Kinky Curly Curling Custard which works really well also.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *curlymason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay!! Thank you! Using that code and $10 worth of points, I just got $66 worth of stuff for $36.70. I got:
> ...


----------



## curlymason (Jul 22, 2013)

> How is the curl keeper? I wish they'd send me some. I have tried the Miss Jessie products but I can't get over the fabric softener smell. I've been looking for something for something to define my curls.


 I love it. I have fine textured corkscrew hair (like baby soft), and the curl keeper is great! It controls my curls without weighing them down. I do use a pea size amount of paul Mitchell gel on the very ends of my hair when it's going to be super humid. But that's true of any product...I always layer my hair products.


----------



## tasertag (Jul 22, 2013)

I just bought a few products for the bf just to get the mystery pack. Fingers crossed that I'll get something good!


----------



## Ashitude (Jul 22, 2013)

I bought some more Embryolisse (LOVE this stuff!), Deborah Lippmann Let's Go Crazy (been wanting this for awhile), the bobby pins they sent out in July boxes, and the mystery pic two. Total was $62. I used my points and my 20% 9 month code. Had to pay a wopping $1.60. I adore the BB point system.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just bought a few products for the bf just to get the mystery pack. Fingers crossed that I'll get something good!


 Good Luck!   My mystery pack, while fun to get, was a strike out.  I received a small jar of Vichy night cream and a luminizing Jouer foil pack in the darkest shade.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought some more Embryolisse (LOVE this stuff!), Deborah Lippmann Let's Go Crazy (been wanting this for awhile), the bobby pins they sent out in July boxes, and the mystery pic two. Total was $62. I used my points and my 20% 9 month code. Had to pay a wopping $1.60. I adore the BB point system.


 Embryolisse is my favorite moisturizer. One of the best - if not the best - thing that BB has introduced me to.


----------



## queenofperil (Jul 22, 2013)

My birthday is August 9, so this is a birthday box for me. I think there should be a requisite crappy sanctioned birthday box. One birthday candle (melts during shipping and has no wick), paper crown/hat that says "Birchbox Birthday Babe!" (or some equally lame slogan), a "pin the 'OMG LOVING THIS PRODUCT RITE NOW'" products from the spoiler video on Katia and Hayley game, birthday cake flavored lip gloss with a "frosting" frost finish that comes in a birthday cake shaped version of the Perfekt Lip Gel flower sample, and a Luna Bar that has sugar-free pieces of various pinata candies in it. You ladies can thank me when they actually adopt this idea.

Seriously, I go on vacation to the Central Coast of California every Labor Day weekend, so I hope I get some nice travel goodies for August's box.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 22, 2013)

My birthday is August 12. And I am SO OVER July. It has been a pretty dull summer so far and nothing starts happening (in my life) until August! I feel like July is just dragging, and that includes boxes. Can we please fast forward a week or so?


----------



## lorizav (Jul 22, 2013)

Birthday girl here too, seems like there are a lot of us. Send us melts smoothed cupcakes Birchbox !!!! Ahhhhh , I'd probably lick the frosting off the box


----------



## queenofperil (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My birthday is August 12. And I am SO OVER July. It has been a pretty dull summer so far and nothing starts happening (in my life) until August! I feel like July is just dragging, and that includes boxes. Can we please fast forward a week or so?


 Seriously. May and June went by really quickly, and July has just seemed to drag on. This lame summer school class I'm taking will be over, I have a trip coming up at the end of August, the fall semester will start (with hopefully more appealing classes), I get money from school, my sister is coming to stay for a little while, and my birthday is rapidly approaching (not terribly excited for that). July can hurry up and end any freaking time now.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 22, 2013)

And on the birthday note, I think it would be really cool if Birchbox included an extra something for birthdays. I understand that maybe wouldn't work for monthly subscribers since theoretically people could pretend their birthday was the first month of the sub and then cancel, but maybe as an extra incentive to sign up for an annual membership include something extra for birthdays? Of course that can't happen, but boxes are so specific to the month that a birthday bonus would be really nice.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 22, 2013)

Okay so I have a question, I signed up for my first box like a week ago, it just shipped on the 20th, on birchbox's website it is marked as the july box. Will I be receiving August since I signed up so late in July or will they not bill me again till September 1st? (I have no clue when they bill, I'm just assuming the 1st) I want to get the August box and don't mind being billed again so soon after signing up.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay so I have a question, I signed up for my first box like a week ago, it just shipped on the 20th, on birchbox's website it is marked as the july box. Will I be receiving August since I signed up so late in July or will they not bill me again till September 1st? (I have no clue when they bill, I'm just assuming the 1st) I want to get the August box and don't mind being billed again so soon after signing up.


 You should probably be getting a July box, and then the August one next month. I'm not sure when the exact cutoff for the month is (if there even is one - it may depend on if they still have any July ones left) but at the very "latest" your first box should be the August one. I signed up late in July last year and got the current month's box, and of course it didn't arrive until the very end of the month, and then got my August box less than 2 weeks later. It was pretty cool getting 2 boxes within 2 weeks, but it made the regular month-long wait for my September box agonizing!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 22, 2013)

> You should probably be getting a July box, and then the August one next month. I'm not sure when the exact cutoff for the month is (if there even is one - it may depend on if they still have any July ones left) but at the very "latest" your first box should be the August one. I signed up late in July last year and got the current month's box, and of course it didn't arrive until the very end of the month, and then got my August box less than 2 weeks later. It was pretty cool getting 2 boxes within 2 weeks, but it made the regular month-long wait for my September box agonizing!


 The cut off date is usually the 15th of the month for late sign ups.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And on the birthday note, I think it would be really cool if Birchbox included an extra something for birthdays. I understand that maybe wouldn't work for monthly subscribers since theoretically people could pretend their birthday was the first month of the sub and then cancel, but maybe as an extra incentive to sign up for an annual membership include something extra for birthdays? Of course that can't happen, but boxes are so specific to the month that a birthday bonus would be really nice.


I think it would be hard since the boxes are pre-packaged, but I'd be happy with a birthday code, birthday points or an extra sample if we order that month! But yeah, I dont know how they could regulate that since lots of people would try to cheat the system.


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think it would be hard since the boxes are pre-packaged, but I'd be happy with a birthday code, birthday points or an extra sample if we order that month! But yeah, I dont know how they could regulate that since lots of people would try to cheat the system.


 I don't think it would be hard to regulate. At Godiva we have birthday coupons that activate the year after you set it (Ex: if you sign up today and your birthday is Dec 25, it won't work until 2014). Meaning, if you set your birthday, and it happens to be Jan 1st and then after you receive your coupon, you change it to Feb 1st, it's not going to work until Feb 1st 2014. 

People can subscribe and cancel with the same email account as many times as they want but they probably won't be able to redeem a birthday offer multiple times a year this way (unless they have multiple boxes with diff bdays in each).


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think it would be hard since the boxes are pre-packaged, but I'd be happy with a birthday code, birthday points or an extra sample if we order that month! But yeah, I dont know how they could regulate that since lots of people would try to cheat the system.


 I think a birthday code would be a good idea. That way, even if someone does cheat and puts in a fake birthday, they would really only be able to do it ONCE and something like 20% off really wouldn't be a huge hit for them, if the person decides to cancel right away. They would still have to buy something, so BB would still get some business out of it. Birthday points would be nice, too. But yeah, trying to put extra stuff in a specific box seems like it might be more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 22, 2013)

> I don't think it would be hard to regulate. At Godiva we have birthday coupons that activate the year after you set it (Ex: if you sign up today and your birthday is Dec 25, it won't work until 2014). Meaning, if you set your birthday, and it happens to be Jan 1st and then after you receive your coupon, you change it to Feb 1st, it's not going to work until Feb 1st 2014.Â  People can subscribe and cancel with the same email account as many times as they want but they probably won't be able to redeem a birthday offer multiple times a year this way (unless they have multiple boxes with diff bdays in each).Â


 Hey my birthday is December 25th!


----------



## Ashitude (Jul 22, 2013)

> Embryolisse is my favorite moisturizer. One of the best - if not the best - thing that BB has introduced me to.


 Same here. My first full size tube is about gone. It has done wonders for my very dry face.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey my birthday is December 25th!


 mine is december 26th! yay capricorns!


----------



## queenofperil (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine is december 26th! yay capricorns!


 How often have you gotten shafted on presents? "This is your birthday AND Christmas present!" As an adult it's not a big deal, but as a kid I always imagined that would kind of suck.


----------



## daniellerose (Jul 22, 2013)

I was hoping to get the mystery sample pick 2, but unfortunately I didn't add it correctly to my cart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> instead I picked the Wei and Oscar Blandi products on accident! I'm so bummed and frustrated because I'm totally not interested in either product! Next time I'll be more careful when making an order hehe


----------



## kira685 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay so I have a question, I signed up for my first box like a week ago, it just shipped on the 20th, on birchbox's website it is marked as the july box. Will I be receiving August since I signed up so late in July or will they not bill me again till September 1st? (I have no clue when they bill, I'm just assuming the 1st) I want to get the August box and don't mind being billed again so soon after signing up.


 You're getting the July box. You'll get charged on Aug 1 for the August box, and then it'll continue like that until you cancel. It'll take some time for your box to update on the website, but mine updated before I got my actual box so I was able to see which one I was getting.


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 23, 2013)

A



> How often have you gotten shafted on presents? "This is your birthday AND Christmas present!" As an adult it's not a big deal, but as a kid I always imagined that would kind of suck.


 Actually my family was great. Christmas was usually the time when all my family was together. We would do a separate celebration after dinner. My cousin was the 26th and my grandma was also Christmas.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How often have you gotten shafted on presents? "This is your birthday AND Christmas present!" As an adult it's not a big deal, but as a kid I always imagined that would kind of suck.
i hate my birthday. it blows. i do get shafted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 23, 2013)

> I'm the 27th! yay birthday buddies And yes it is frustrating. I get many Christmas cards that say happy birthday. And when my mom sends out checks for Christmas I get the same amount for Christmas and my birthday that they do for Christmas.... What ever I'm only slightly bitter hehehehe


 Another Dec b day here ! I'm on the 21st. I'm a true Sagittarius. I was supposed to be born on the 25th. Whew! When I was 7; got tired of shafted between b day and Christmas gifts. I declared that I'm celebrating my b day in Feburary along with my favorite cousin. We did that for 7 years. After that; I was able to get both gifts and still do now. Like you said as an adult, really, enough of stuff. I do appreciate the thought


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 23, 2013)

My mom is a Christmas baby and has told me all about the joint Christmas/birthday gifts everyone would give her growing up and how she could never have parties. My family makes sure we celebrate her birthday separately from the Christmas activities. She gets a birthday pie since she's not a cake person and I always get her a splurge type item (jewelry, perfume, etc) as a gift. Her xmas presents tend to be more on the practical side.


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 23, 2013)

I was born on Friday the 13th... I keep telling my mother she was lucky to have me... I don't think she believes me o_o|||


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jul 23, 2013)

> i hate my birthday. it blows. i do get shafted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hey quene I feel ya. Dec 26th here too!! I barely ever meet someone with my bday go us!!


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 23, 2013)

I have a friend who had a Christmas baby and what she does is set up the eat-in kitchen as his 'birthday area' where there is no sign of Christmas, only birthday decorations and birthday presents wrapped in birthday paper.  I think it's really sweet.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yay, Holiday babies!!

I was due as a Christmas baby, and born exactly one month early just in time for Thanksgiving.  I always had a love/hate relationship with being a Turkey baby.  I love turkey and pecan pie, so it was like a built in guaranteed good bday meal for me.. but I never had a birthday party with friends, because they were always gone to visit family/on vacation.  I had to have my party 2 weeks early, or 2nd week of December, and by then, everybody was too busy to come still.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I had family parties, but it was always on Thanksgiving day, and football was always the main event other than the holiday.  I remember spending many years pissing everybody off by licking the whole pecan pie right in front of them all so they couldn't eat any of it.  Serves them right for ignoring me!

I never really had presents most years, just told them to save the money to add to Christmas.  The girls would all get together and go shopping day after.


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 23, 2013)

I starte



> Another Dec b day here ! I'm on the 21st. I'm a true Sagittarius. I was supposed to be born on the 25th. Whew! When I was 7; got tired of shafted between b day and Christmas gifts. I declared that I'm celebrating my b day in Feburary along with my favorite cousin. We did that for 7 years. After that; I was able to get both gifts and still do now. Like you said as an adult, really, enough of stuff. I do appreciate the thought


 My family gives me my birthday money in June. I hated those Christmas birthday cards too.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a love/hate relationship with Benefit. The packaging is so whimsical and I'm drawn to it, but the majority of their products don't work well for me.


 Same here (I know this is way back...I am totally trying to catch up)


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 23, 2013)

> I was born on Friday the 13th... I keep telling my mother she was lucky to have me... I don't think she believes me o_o|||


 I was born around 11pm on Thursday the 12th. I'm glad my mom pushed fast! LOL I've heard of a lot of people who have their birthdays around Christmas celebrating them in the summer. I like my July birthday. It feels like I get Christmas, then half Christmas!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 23, 2013)

I have a friend with a Christmas-ish birthday -- and so does her sister. They do half-birthday parties instead, and they've been doing it that way since childhood, so she must like it! I also have a friend who was born on a Friday the 13th in 1974 (the year is important here). His name is Jason. (My own birthday is less than a month after Christmas. We ended up with a somewhat unwanted tradition of presents intended for Christmas being given as birthday presents because my mom would forget she bought something or where she put it and then come across it in mid-January.


----------



## goldenmeans (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My birthday is August 9, so this is a birthday box for me. I think there should be a requisite crappy sanctioned birthday box. One birthday candle (melts during shipping and has no wick), paper crown/hat that says "Birchbox Birthday Babe!" (or some equally lame slogan), a "pin the 'OMG LOVING THIS PRODUCT RITE NOW'" products from the spoiler video on Katia and Hayley game, birthday cake flavored lip gloss with a "frosting" frost finish that comes in a birthday cake shaped version of the Perfekt Lip Gel flower sample, and a Luna Bar that has sugar-free pieces of various pinata candies in it. You ladies can thank me when they actually adopt this idea.
> 
> Seriously, I go on vacation to the Central Coast of California every Labor Day weekend, so I hope I get some nice travel goodies for August's box.


 You shouldn't give them any ideas. I asked them if there was any way to buy samples that we didn't get in our boxes... three weeks later sample packs arrived. I see what you did there Birchbox and I'd like to be paid for my marketing input.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 23, 2013)

December 23rd baby here, and it sucks and rocks at the same time.

Sucks because your birthday is ignored in favour of everything else _every single year_ but rocks because all the awesome sales will most definitely be happening so spend your heart out!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm having a heart attack here.... Klorane Dry Shampoo is not in the BB shop. Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!?!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm having a heart attack here.... Klorane Dry Shampoo is not in the BB shop. Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!?!


 Yeah, it's been sold out for some time now. I added myself to the waitlist to be notified when they re-stock. Sucks. I may have to buy it from a drugstore, but I wanted points, dammit!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 23, 2013)

Is anyone else having a panic attack that BB just sent an email THIS MORNING to get 50 extra points when you spend $35 or more on items from July box? WHY COULDN'T THEY HAVE SENT THIS YESTERDAY MORNING??? Preferably, BEFORE I spent $50 ordering MORE items from the July Box. "?&amp;,)":96:!'[email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm having a heart attack here.... Klorane Dry Shampoo is not in the BB shop. Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!?!





> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's been sold out for some time now. I added myself to the waitlist to be notified when they re-stock. Sucks. I may have to buy it from a drugstore, but I wanted points, dammit!


 If you really want it, check out the Rue La La deal for Beauty Sage right now ($25 for $50 credit).  They just started carrying Klorane products and they also have Suki too.  Shipping is free.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is anyone else having a panic attack that BB just sent an email THIS MORNING to get 50 extra points when you spend $35 or more on items from July box?
> 
> WHY COULDN'T THEY HAVE SENT THIS YESTERDAY MORNING??? Preferably, BEFORE I spent $50 ordering MORE items from the July Box.
> ...


 I would email them. Maybe they'll be nice and add the points to your account anyway.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 23, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

Yeah, it's been sold out for some time now. I added myself to the waitlist to be notified when they re-stock. Sucks. I may have to buy it from a drugstore, but I wanted points, dammit!


I did that, too. But I got on the site this morning and it's like completely gone! Like not even on the page! I did a search for it and it didn't come up. I may have to get it somewhere else. I'm almost out! and a girl can't go without her dry shampoo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is anyone else having a panic attack that BB just sent an email THIS MORNING to get 50 extra points when you spend $35 or more on items from July box?
> 
> WHY COULDN'T THEY HAVE SENT THIS YESTERDAY MORNING??? Preferably, BEFORE I spent $50 ordering MORE items from the July Box.
> ...


 grr....I didn't by items from the July box though....hmmm I didn't get that email.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 23, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you really want it, check out the Rue La La deal for Beauty Sage right now ($25 for $50 credit).Â  They just started carrying Klorane products and they also have Suki too.Â  Shipping is free.


OMG!! Thank you for this!! This is one time being enabled I'm not going to feel guilty about!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yipeeeee!!


----------



## basementsong (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is anyone else having a panic attack that BB just sent an email THIS MORNING to get 50 extra points when you spend $35 or more on items from July box?
> 
> WHY COULDN'T THEY HAVE SENT THIS YESTERDAY MORNING??? Preferably, BEFORE I spent $50 ordering MORE items from the July Box.
> ...


They should give you the points -- it's in their FAQ!

*I made a purchase just before a promotion was released! Can the promotion still be applied to my order?*

We will honor any orders placed 3 days prior to the promotion release date. Please contact us at 877-487-7272 so we may manually apply the promotion.

https://www.birchbox.com/about/faq#faq-66


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks so much, ladies!! I'm gonna give them a call rather than email so hopefully it can get handled a little sooner! Will report back with the details!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They should give you the points -- it's in their FAQ!

*I made a purchase just before a promotion was released! Can the promotion still be applied to my order?*
We will honor any orders placed 3 days prior to the promotion release date. Please contact us at 877-487-7272 so we may manually apply the promotion.

https://www.birchbox.com/about/faq#faq-66
that's good to know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 23, 2013)

Just got off the phone with Kara from BB customer service, and she said she was happy to retroactively add the 50 points to my account! Woot!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My birthday is August 9, so this is a birthday box for me. I think there should be a requisite crappy sanctioned birthday box. One birthday candle (melts during shipping and has no wick), paper crown/hat that says "Birchbox Birthday Babe!" (or some equally lame slogan), a "pin the 'OMG LOVING THIS PRODUCT RITE NOW'" products from the spoiler video on Katia and Hayley game, birthday cake flavored lip gloss with a "frosting" frost finish that comes in a birthday cake shaped version of the Perfekt Lip Gel flower sample, and a Luna Bar that has sugar-free pieces of various pinata candies in it. You ladies can thank me when they actually adopt this idea.
> 
> Seriously, I go on vacation to the Central Coast of California every Labor Day weekend, so I hope I get some nice travel goodies for August's box.


 tardy to this party but can i just say...i love you?


----------



## cari12 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My birthday is August 9, so this is a birthday box for me. I think there should be a requisite crappy sanctioned birthday box. One birthday candle (melts during shipping and has no wick), paper crown/hat that says "Birchbox Birthday Babe!" (or some equally lame slogan), a "pin the 'OMG LOVING THIS PRODUCT RITE NOW'" products from the spoiler video on Katia and Hayley game, birthday cake flavored lip gloss with a "frosting" frost finish that comes in a birthday cake shaped version of the Perfekt Lip Gel flower sample, and a Luna Bar that has sugar-free pieces of various pinata candies in it. You ladies can thank me when they actually adopt this idea.
> 
> Seriously, I go on vacation to the Central Coast of California every Labor Day weekend, so I hope I get some nice travel goodies for August's box.


 Birthday twins! I'm an August 9th baby too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm having a heart attack here.... Klorane Dry Shampoo is not in the BB shop. Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!?!


 This is something I don't understand about BB... if they are actively promoting an item in the boxes, then they should really try a bit harder to make sure it actually stays in the shop, when there is interest for it. It kinda seems like they must keep small amounts of things or something, because things sell out rather often, and quickly.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gracewilson (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm having a heart attack here.... Klorane Dry Shampoo is not in the BB shop. Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!?!


 I have it in my favorites and it's still there &amp; still lets me click through to the page.... I wonder if they just took it out of the search results while it's out of stock?


----------



## Hils (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## queenofperil (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> tardy to this party but can i just say...i love you?


 Lmao! I'm glad I can entertain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yay to all the birthday twins on here. I didn't know my birthday was so popular.


----------



## mooreeeg (Jul 23, 2013)

How long does it normally take for an order to process? I placed my subscription order on Friday &amp; it still says "processing." Is that just what it says each month until it reaches packing stage?


----------



## tabarhodes (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No but I just looked that up and I want to try it to compare! Lol! It's called Dudu Osun Black Soap. I bought it on amazon for a great price. I'd heard such great things about it but I didn't expect to like it as much as I do. It smells so good and it lathers up a lot. It reminds me of benefits new face wash. I started using it the the shower as well. You should try it!


  I got some black soap from Coastal Scents in a mystery box a few months ago........wow.  That stuff made such a mess anywhere I set it down lol.  Also, everyone in the family thought it was some sort of old meat.  "Mommy, why did you put meatloaf in the bathtub?!!?"  Yeah....lol.

Oh and also, I got the DDF Acne treatment in last months box and WOW.  That stuff is amazing!  I don't get a lot of pimples, but when I do they tend to be doozies.  I was getting one on the end of my nose yesterday so I put the DDF on it ONE TIME and it's gone!  I wish the full-size wasn't so darn expensive!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2013)

> How long does it normally take for an order to process? I placed my subscription order on Friday &amp; it still says "processing." Is that just what it says each month until it reaches packing stage?


 I believe it will say "processing" as long as you're subscribed. I don't recall it ever changing -- not even when it reaches packing/shipping time.


----------



## tabarhodes (Jul 24, 2013)

I came across this  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/top-rated-1/sarabeth-s-legendary-spreadable-fruit

while browsing the BB shop tonight..... The video near the bottom says something about the test kitchen....  Sorry I tried to do a spoiler but couldn't get it to work. lol.

Although not sure how that would fit into one of their boxes....


----------



## queenofperil (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got some black soap from Coastal Scents in a mystery box a few months ago........wow.  That stuff made such a mess anywhere I set it down lol.  Also, everyone in the family thought it was some sort of old meat.  "Mommy, why did you put meatloaf in the bathtub?!!?"  Yeah....lol.
> 
> Oh and also, I got the DDF Acne treatment in last months box and WOW.  That stuff is amazing!  I don't get a lot of pimples, but when I do they tend to be doozies.  I was getting one on the end of my nose yesterday so I put the DDF on it ONE TIME and it's gone!  I wish the full-size wasn't so darn expensive!


 Lucky you. I got the DDF Acne Face Wash stuff in one of my Birchboxes a while ago. It makes absolutely zero difference in the way my skin looks. I swear, it'll be a cold day when I find something "holy grail" for my face washing routine.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lucky you. I got the DDF Acne Face Wash stuff in one of my Birchboxes a while ago. It makes absolutely zero difference in the way my skin looks. I swear, it'll be a cold day when I find something "holy grail" for my face washing routine.


 Have you tried shea terra black soap? I keep trying other various things to see how they work on my acne, but I still don't think anything works like black soap does. But I haven't tried any other brands...I use the rose hips liquid soap, but i am thinking about trying the bar version next, as it is cheaper.

As far as DDF goes, I got the brightening face wash a while back and I really liked that - it really did brighten things up, but I also got the acne treatment a couple of months ago and it is just okay. I was hoping it would work better for me!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got some black soap from Coastal Scents in a mystery box a few months ago........wow.  That stuff made such a mess anywhere I set it down lol.  Also, everyone in the family thought it was some sort of old meat.  "Mommy, why did you put meatloaf in the bathtub?!!?"  Yeah....lol.
> 
> Oh and also, I got the DDF Acne treatment in last months box and WOW.  That stuff is amazing!  I don't get a lot of pimples, but when I do they tend to be doozies.  I was getting one on the end of my nose yesterday so I put the DDF on it ONE TIME and it's gone!  I wish the full-size wasn't so darn expensive!


 I traded for the DDF last week and I've used it a couple times on some... pesky areas. DEFINITELY made a difference for me! The full size is stupid expensive but at least the sample size is very good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got some black soap from Coastal Scents in a mystery box a few months ago........wow.  That stuff made such a mess anywhere I set it down lol.  Also, everyone in the family thought it was some sort of old meat.  "Mommy, why did you put meatloaf in the bathtub?!!?"  Yeah....lol.
> 
> Oh and also, I got the DDF Acne treatment in last months box and WOW.  That stuff is amazing!  I don't get a lot of pimples, but when I do they tend to be doozies.  I was getting one on the end of my nose yesterday so I put the DDF on it ONE TIME and it's gone!  I wish the full-size wasn't so darn expensive!


See the DDF Acne treatment isn't doing much for me either! At first it was good, but long-term I'm not impressed. I actually just started a new routine with a different brand that I'm LOOOOVING for my cystic acne!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> See the DDF Acne treatment isn't doing much for me either! At first it was good, but long-term I'm not impressed. I actually just started a new routine with a different brand that I'm LOOOOVING for my cystic acne!


 Spill, please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Spill, please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No 






LOL....I jest. It's Rodan+Fields! I'm doing a review for them and I've been trying out their Blemish line. Must say, it's pretty fantastic! I'm going to post about it on MUT once I finish at least 3-4 weeks


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 24, 2013)

Is this new to the Birchbox shop, or did I just never notice it before? 

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/julep-nail-polish

Iiiiiiiiinteresting.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this new to the Birchbox shop, or did I just never notice it before?
> 
> ...


Say whaaaaaaaa........




I am intrigued.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 24, 2013)

Julip was a CEW winner limited addition Birch boxes with winning products come out in the morning


----------



## gemstone (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I came across this  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/top-rated-1/sarabeth-s-legendary-spreadable-fruit
> 
> ...


 That was in the From the garden LE box from a few months ago.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jul 24, 2013)

FYI for anyone that likes the DDF brightening cleanser, I saw it at Marshal's the other day for $16!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Does anyone have the code to get the extra points on a $35+ purchase of July items? I never get BB emails and am having difficulty searching on my phone. TIA!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone have the code to get the extra points on a $35+ purchase of July items? I never get BB emails and am having difficulty searching on my phone. TIA!


 *BUY35EXTRA50*.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you so much!



> *BUY35EXTRA50*.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 24, 2013)

Just got an email about the CEW boxes, they're offering two diff ones - the prestige line for $18 and the drugstore variety (mass appeal) for $12, or both for $26!  I can't access my email from work, so I can't link them (I can't find them on the website)


----------



## tasertag (Jul 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got an email about the CEW boxes, they're offering two diff ones - the prestige line for $18 and the drugstore variety (mass appeal) for $12, or both for $26!  I can't access my email from work, so I can't link them (I can't find them on the website)


Here you go 
Mass Appeal: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/cew-mass 
Prestige: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/cew-prestige


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jul 24, 2013)

Get $4 off by purchasing both boxes together for just $26. Discount will be applied automaticallyâ€”no promo code required.


----------



## tabarhodes (Jul 24, 2013)

I just got the e-mail and ran over to BB to check them out.  I was going to order them with my points....but after seeing everything that's in them I decided not to order them.  There's nothing in either box that I want really... bummer.


----------



## tasertag (Jul 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got the e-mail and ran over to BB to check them out.  I was going to order them with my points....but after seeing everything that's in them I decided not to order them.  There's nothing in either box that I want really... bummer.


Same here.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 24, 2013)

> I just got the e-mail and ran over to BB to check them out. Â I was going to order them with my points....but after seeing everything that's in them I decided not to order them. Â There's nothing in either box that I want really... bummer.


 Ditto. Nothing is new and exciting.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 24, 2013)

Aside from the Mother's Day box, BB hasn't done any good limited edition boxes in awhile. Although I got it because I'm a sucker for boxes in general, the CEW are super disappointing.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah, I wasn't impressed with those boxes, either. The only thing I REALLY want to try is the Revlon stain balm, but I'd rather just get that myself from... anywhere, and pick out the color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 24, 2013)

I got the first of two Birchbox orders today. Of all the things they could send me in my pick two, they sent me more friggin' nail polish. I got Color Club "Clambake Coral" mini and a sample tube of Stila Face The Day gel creme. Mu Suki leaked a smidge but not enough to warrant a complaint. The top just wasn't on tight enough. I may contact them just to let them know they might want to check them before shipping. The jar is pretty full, so no complaints in that department.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 24, 2013)

I just ordered the suki scrub from beautysage cause I got a voucher from ruelala. Ever since I sampled it from beautyarmy I've wanted the full size but couldn't justify the price. But I spent $25 and got the suki scrub, a first aid beauty repair cream and a lip balm. Lol had to share.


----------



## tabarhodes (Jul 24, 2013)

nevermind....


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 24, 2013)

Not sure if it's already been covered elsewhere and I missed it, but any tricks on tweaking your profile to get more makeup and fewer lotions/hair products? I've been subbed for over a year, and it started out great, but now I'm getting foil packet junk every box, and no makeup.  I tried lowering my age by 20 years (I'm 40) and still received 3 different body lotions and 1 hair product this month plus the bobby pins. Ugh.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the first of two Birchbox orders today. Of all the things they could send me in my pick two, they sent me more friggin' nail polish. I got Color Club "Clambake Coral" mini and a sample tube of Stila Face The Day gel creme. Mu Suki leaked a smidge but not enough to warrant a complaint. The top just wasn't on tight enough. I may contact them just to let them know they might want to check them before shipping. The jar is pretty full, so no complaints in that department.


 They must have heard that you "really love nailpolish". hehe, sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Got my BB order in today.  I got a different mystery pick two than others I have seen posted.  I got a Karuna Hydrating treatment mask and Algenist Firming and Lifting cream.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 24, 2013)

> Not sure if it's already been covered elsewhere and I missed it, but any tricks on tweaking your profile to get more makeup and fewer lotions/hair products? I've been subbed for over a year, and it started out great, but now I'm getting foil packet junk every box, and no makeup. Â I tried lowering my age by 20 years (I'm 40) and still received 3 different body lotions and 1 hair product this month plus the bobby pins. Ugh.


 Whenever bb says to tweak your profile they always say wait a few months for it to really kick in.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 24, 2013)

I just cancelled my secondary account (along with my ipsy bag).  I am still keeping my main one, and I still loooove birchbox, but I'm up to my eyeballs in makeup and need to cut back


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jul 25, 2013)

In case anybody is interested, there are a bunch of Macadamia products on sale at Woot right now (http://accessories.woot.com) for around 50% off.


----------



## emily9763 (Jul 25, 2013)

This was my "mystery pack"

Full size($36 value) Stila one step skin tone illuminating bronzing serum
and a small packet of the Thymes Lotus Santal body lotion


----------



## emily9763 (Jul 25, 2013)

Sorry there is no spoiler alert. whenever I try to post a photo under a spoiler it never shows. It seems everyone is getting something different anyway so I don't even know if a spoiler alert is needed but just wanted to apologize in case someone did not want to see


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 25, 2013)

That's awesome!!!  It seems like overall its worth the risk to go for the mystery pack!



> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was my "mystery pack"
> 
> ...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 25, 2013)

OMG! That's awesome! My tracking hasn't updated in days. I want mine now!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 25, 2013)

Just got my Wei Mud Mask in from BB, and here are the



contents of my "Mystery" Pick Two Sample Pack...I'm actually excited to finally get to try the Beauty Protector Spray- it smells AMAZING!


----------



## Ashitude (Jul 25, 2013)

My Mystery pack





Volumizing shampoo and a treatment for dry split ends. Not thrilled by either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have thick hair already. This kind of stuff makes it look awful.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 25, 2013)

All these pick 2 packs are making me want to place an order just so I can get a mystery pack of my own lol!

I've been tempted to buy one of those ModelCo lipstick trios but I was searching for a dark lipstick to wear to the Black Sabbath concert I'm going to tonight and realised that I have so many lipsticks already in very similar shades.. I found 3 grape coloured lipsticks that are exact dupes and they're from different brands (MAC, Topshop, and UD) and now I'm trying to decide which one to wear just based on which one smells best LOL. I actually dropped a lipstick when I was rooting through my collection and couldn't even remember when I'd even bought it, much less if I'd ever actually worn it!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 25, 2013)

wooo. I picked "mystery" when i ordered my CEW boxes. I like that its kind of samples from previous boxes, its like a chance to score something from the past.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 25, 2013)

I went for the mystery--I feel like it might be samples that they don't have enough of left to put into official boxes but want to get out of storage.  I'm taking the chance to maybe get something that won't be featured again!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2013)

> I went for the mystery--I feel like it might be samples that they don't have enough of left to put into official boxes but want to get out of storage. Â I'm taking the chance to maybe get something that won't be featured again!


 It seems like some of them might be samples they couldn't get enough of for an official box, like a cream that they could get a hundred of but would need at least a thousand of if they were to put it in a monthly box.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my Wei Mud Mask in from BB, and here are the
> 
> contents of my "Mystery" Pick Two Sample Pack...I'm actually excited to finally get to try the Beauty Protector Spray- it smells AMAZING!


 Ooohh! That's a good one! I loooove the Caudalie oil.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 25, 2013)

My order went form NJ to Florida? 

Shouldn't it have stopped in VA?

My estimated delivery is today.  Not sure about you Birchbox.  There better be a good mystery pack in my future.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 25, 2013)

> Ooohh! That's a good one! I loooove the Caudalie oil.


 That's good to hear! I've been using self tanner on my face for the past week, and I feel like it's f'ing up my skincare routine..like, it's somehow keeping the treatment products from penetrating like normal, so I'm trying to wait to use the "good" stuff LOL


----------



## angienharry (Jul 25, 2013)

> Just got my Wei Mud Mask in from BB, and here are the
> 
> 
> 
> contents of my "Mystery" Pick Two Sample Pack...I'm actually excited to finally get to try the Beauty Protector Spray- it smells AMAZING!


 So jealous. That was a great one! Here's mine I got it today.


Spoiler







Ojan volumizing shampoo 1 oz, and Ada cosmetics peach bronzer. I've never heard of Ada before and I love my current bronzer and peach sounds like a strange color for a bronzer. I will probably still try it in the winter when I'm a little paler, but not so thrilled with mine mystery pick two. Luck of the draw I guessðŸŽ


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 25, 2013)

> So jealous. That was a great one! Here's mine I got it today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## KayEss (Jul 25, 2013)

Also vis a vis pick two packs: I'm kind of considering getting the men's one with the drinkwel and balla powder. I have a trip to Vegas in September so the drinkwel might come in handy there, and I think the balla powder might be nice sprinkled in my bra or even on my sheets for sticky summer days/nights. The men's packs would also be nice for brothers/cousins/friends/boyfriends/etc. if you were feeling extra generous. Has anyone tried the balla powder before in other areas?


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jul 25, 2013)

The balla powder smells very manly.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jul 25, 2013)

But to say about the balla powder my bf does like it a lot. It smells super good on him.


----------



## emily9763 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also vis a vis pick two packs: I'm kind of considering getting the men's one with the drinkwel and balla powder. I have a trip to Vegas in September so the drinkwel might come in handy there, and I think the balla powder might be nice sprinkled in my bra or even on my sheets for sticky summer days/nights. The men's packs would also be nice for brothers/cousins/friends/boyfriends/etc. if you were feeling extra generous. Has anyone tried the balla powder before in other areas?


I haven't heard good things about the balla powder... my husband didn't like it at all and he actually said he would prefer to use corn starch over the balla.


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also vis a vis pick two packs: I'm kind of considering getting the men's one with the drinkwel and balla powder. I have a trip to Vegas in September so the drinkwel might come in handy there, and I think the balla powder might be nice sprinkled in my bra or even on my sheets for sticky summer days/nights. The men's packs would also be nice for brothers/cousins/friends/boyfriends/etc. if you were feeling extra generous. Has anyone tried the balla powder before in other areas?


 the drinkwell is an awesome concept but if you read the description its kinda lame, you're supposed to take 3 before drinking and 3 after, I think. the bf noticed no effect (granted hard to tell with one use)

you would probably do just as well drinking coconut water (or equivalent), before enjoying


----------



## tasertag (Jul 25, 2013)

This was my mystery pack. The oil was slightly open and leaked a little in shipment but not too bad for me to complain. I never tried dry oil so I'm really intrigued. I think I'd pick another mystery pack in the future.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 25, 2013)

> This was my mystery pack. The oil was slightly open and leaked a little in shipment but not too bad for me to complain. I never tried dry oil so I'm really intrigued. I think I'd pick another mystery pack in the future.


 nice! i love that oil too!


----------



## JMezz (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow! There have been some awesome mystery packs. I'll definitely have to get one with my next order.


----------



## mb214 (Jul 25, 2013)

So, this is kind of off topic, but I thought maybe someone out there can help me. I LOVE the smell of Kerastase Elixir Ultime...and that general hair salon smell. Does anyone know of a perfume fragrance that smells similar? 

Thank you very much for any


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 25, 2013)

My second Birchbox order came today and with it, another pick two...





Nuxe Huile Prodigieuse Multi Usage Dry Oil (0.33 fl oz) and Nuance Lights, Camera, Action Eye Trio in Sapphire/Silver Shimmer


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2013)

Mine was Caudalie oil and Ojon volumizing shampoo!  The stupid-on-my-part thing is that I keep acquiring volumizing shampoo through trades and freebies like this (although I didn't pick it this time around), and one of the last things my hair needs right now is volume.  I should look into finding a real hair stylist instead of the started-as-tattoo-and-barber-shop chain I've been going to since 1992 and get a real consultation.  And also STOP SEARCHING OUT VOLUMIZING STUFF.  But I know I'm going to keep and use this stuff anyway because I can't seem to stop thinking that I'm supposed to be using it.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 25, 2013)

Okay so I just signed up for birchbox on the 16th so I'm new. I've read before about seeing what's in your box before you get it? How do you go about doing that? TIA!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I haven't heard good things about the balla powder... my husband didn't like it at all and he actually said he would prefer to use corn starch over the balla.





> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> the drinkwell is an awesome concept but if you read the description its kinda lame, you're supposed to take 3 before drinking and 3 after, I think. the bf noticed no effect (granted hard to tell with one use)
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The balla powder smells very manly.





> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> But to say about the balla powder my bf does like it a lot. It smells super good on him.


 Hmm, maybe I'd be better off with a mystery pick two, then.... I don't mind manly scents but I could probably just as easily use other body powders, and the drinkwel could easily be replaced with some self control and/or extra hydration. Thank you for the input!!


----------



## gemstone (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you are looking into body powders, I have lush's silky underwear and I'm obsessed with it.  

i have the smallest bottle and it seems like it will last forever.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not sure if it's already been covered elsewhere and I missed it, but any tricks on tweaking your profile to get more makeup and fewer lotions/hair products? I've been subbed for over a year, and it started out great, but now I'm getting foil packet junk every box, and no makeup.  I tried lowering my age by 20 years (I'm 40) and still received 3 different body lotions and 1 hair product this month plus the bobby pins. Ugh.
Here's my box history and my profile is under the cut. I get makeup items every month since I lied about being a teenager.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This was my "mystery pack"

Full size($36 value) Stila one step skin tone illuminating bronzing serum
and a small packet of the Thymes Lotus Santal body lotion


 
nice! i remember when they gave out that first item in boxes last spring (2012).


----------



## hiheather (Jul 26, 2013)

I barely keep up with these threads now that I do not get BB, so I can't recall which month it was that people received the Instain blushes. I discovered tonight a neat little trick with them I know I have a wee bit of an issue with them blending nicely. I used the ELF small stippling brush to apply Lace to my cheeks tonight and wow did it turn out amazing.



Just thought I'd share my helpful tip.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 26, 2013)

> My second Birchbox order came today and with it, another pick two...
> 
> Nuxe Huile Prodigieuse Multi Usage Dry Oil (0.33 fl oz) and Nuance Lights, Camera, Action Eye Trio in Sapphire/Silver Shimmer


 Wow that's an awesome pick two! I actually have the eye trio in that color but have yet to try it since I haven't had a reason to wear bold colors lately.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that's an awesome pick two! I actually have the eye trio in that color but have yet to try it since* I haven't had a reason to wear bold colors lately*.


 You need a reason? LOL (jk)


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 26, 2013)

Sorry if this is in the wrong place, because it's technically BB man, but I wasn't sure where to post it,

https://www.birchbox.com/men/box/august-2013/august13box6 I am envious of the apron, I want cool extras of that kind of caliber, not gum, or pens.


----------



## DorotaD (Jul 26, 2013)

> I barely keep up with these threads now that I do not get BB, so I can't recall which month it was that people received the Instain blushes. I discovered tonight a neat little trick with them I know I have a wee bit of an issue with them blending nicely. I used the ELF small stippling brush to apply Lace to my cheeks tonight and wow did it turn out amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip! Gotta try that out with some of my super duper pigmented blushes. It's so easy to apply too much! Also you look gorgeous!


----------



## DorotaD (Jul 26, 2013)

Whattt! I would absolutely rock an apron if we got it in a BB. Actually, now that I think of it.... It seems that BB gears men's boxes toward item types that "men don't have..but they should" whereas the women's box seems to run a "essentials for everyday women who already have everything they could possible need" attitude


----------



## KayEss (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brittneygg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry if this is in the wrong place, because it's technically BB man, but I wasn't sure where to post it,
> 
> ...


----------



## KayEss (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you are looking into body powders, I have lush's silky underwear and I'm obsessed with it.
> 
> i have the smallest bottle and it seems like it will last forever.


 Yes, I was thinking about that one! It's good to hear you liked it. They had a couple of scents if I remember right but I think silky underwear was the one I wanted...the problem with that is that Lush charges for shipping (the closest one is about an hour away)...which means I want to buy other stuff to "make the order worth it" Dangerous for what is essentially fancy talcum powder. But, hey, I haven't ordered from them in quite awhile.


----------



## angienharry (Jul 26, 2013)

On the topic of paying a little more, I would pay a little more for better shipping!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 26, 2013)

Their shipping has gotten so, so much better. I ordered the CEW boxes on Wednesday and they're already out for delivery! I also placed an order on Tuesday and it was delivered yesterday.


----------



## alpina0560 (Jul 26, 2013)

Agreed- I heard from a bunch of people here on MUT that birchbox sent out some e-mails apologizing for the slow shipping they had been having with Newgistics, and that they were going back to their old shipping (USPS). I never got that e-mail though, so I didn't know if the change had applied to me.. but it did! It only takes me maybe two business days to get any birchbox orders now! yay!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 26, 2013)

Mine is still sllllloooooowwww. I ordered on Sunday and it's spent 3 days bouncing around New Jersey. I have at least 2 days left, which puts it here Monday or Tuesday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 26, 2013)

> You need a reason? LOL (jk)Â


 Hahaha well I've been interning at a prosecutors office all summer and half of my months have been spent in court. So the opportunity just hasn't arisen ;]


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine is still sllllloooooowwww. I ordered on Sunday and it's spent 3 days bouncing around New Jersey. I have at least 2 days left, which puts it here Monday or Tuesday.


 Mine as well, it went from NJ to Florida (but I live in VA...), to VA, had a delivery date of yesterday and is finally out for delivery in VA today.  I'm most interested in my mystery two pack, so much so that I want to go home at lunch to open it and see what's in there.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 26, 2013)

My order with a mystery pick two showed up today. I got the Caudalie Divine Oil and LancÃ´me Hypnose Mascara. I like both products, but I'm a little disappointed because I've already tried samples of both. Oh well.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 26, 2013)

I just got my mystery pick two!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nick Chavez Volume Shampoo (2 fl. oz.) and another Lulu powder sample (which I am happy about because I just used my old sample up and I really liked it, it is just really messy)


----------



## shy32 (Jul 26, 2013)

Here is my mystery pick 2. Nuxe Huile prodigieuse and Sarah McNamara microderm. Not bad!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 26, 2013)

> Here is my mystery pick 2. Nuxe Huile prodigieuse and Sarah McNamara microderm. Not bad!


 Ooooh! LOVE it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brittneygg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry if this is in the wrong place, because it's technically BB man, but I wasn't sure where to post it,
> 
> ...


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that's an awesome pick two! I actually have the eye trio in that color but have yet to try it since I haven't had a reason to wear bold colors lately.


 If it helps, I got that color in my Nuance box, and have used it a couple times. It goes on pretty sheer, so it isn't all that bold. I haven't used the liner, though, because black IS usually too bold for my everyday look.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Jul 26, 2013)

> Thanks for the tip! Gotta try that out with some of my super duper pigmented blushes. It's so easy to apply too much! Also you look gorgeous!


 Yea, I usually end up looking like I caked blush on, even with a light hand! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So jealous. That was a great one! Here's mine I got it today.
> 
> ...


----------



## tabarhodes (Jul 26, 2013)

Is anyone else secretly, or not so secretly hoping they don't start sending out Julep polish in the boxes now? lol


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else secretly, or not so secretly hoping they don't start sending out Julep polish in the boxes now? lol


 Considering how some of us have dozens if not hundreds of Julep polishes... that seems like a bad idea.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else secretly, or not so secretly hoping they don't start sending out Julep polish in the boxes now? lol


 I really hop they don't start putting Julep polishes in the boxes because I have a subscription with them too.  I love their rollerball cuticle oil though and wouldn't mind having another one of them.  I refuse to pay full price for it though.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else secretly, or not so secretly hoping they don't start sending out Julep polish in the boxes now? lol


 That would be overkill for me. Especially because there are a ton of brands out there that they haven't sampled.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else secretly, or not so secretly hoping they don't start sending out Julep polish in the boxes now? lol


 I'm definitely hoping that they don't, because, well, if I wanted Julep polishes in a monthly subscription, I'd sub to Julep lol. I'm also currently experiencing a nail polish burn out though, so...


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 26, 2013)

I do not want to start seeing Julep in BB. But, that said, I would prefer getting a Julep polish to a Color Club creme.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 26, 2013)

> I do not want to start seeing Julep in BB. But, that said, I would prefer getting a Julep polish to a Color Club creme.


 Amen. Call me a hater because color club sucks.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm with you guys on no more nail polish for a while.  I think I've received a new color every month between my two subscription boxes.  Speaking of polish, has anyone found a non-acetone nail polish remover that actually works?  I've tried a couple different kinds and they don't work very well and/or smell even worse than the acetone kind.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I do not want to start seeing Julep in BB. But, that said, I would prefer getting a Julep polish to a Color Club creme.
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto. Except the wanderlust pastels (or at least the green shade I got) was a bit tricky to apply and chipped a lot faster than my other CC shades but I tend to have that problem with pastel creams from any brand.


 Weirdly enough my wanderlust pastel lasted a lot longer than the shade i got in the other exclusive collection (the name escapes me). But the color i had from the other collection was put a pin in it and i think the sheerness just made it a lot thinner than their cremes. It barely lasted a day.


----------



## kira685 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm with you guys on no more nail polish for a while.  I think I've received a new color every month between my two subscription boxes.  Speaking of polish, has anyone found a non-acetone nail polish remover that actually works?  I've tried a couple different kinds and they don't work very well and/or smell even worse than the acetone kind.


 Zoya's remover is supposed to be awesome, and I think it's acetone free.. I haven't tried it yet though, but there are also some recipes online to make your own - you add essential oils for fragrance, so it can smell however you want it to!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Zoya's remover is supposed to be awesome, and I think it's acetone free.. I haven't tried it yet though, but there are also some recipes online to make your own - you add essential oils for fragrance, so it can smell however you want it to!


 Zoya nail polish remover is one of the best out there. I just can't stand lavender scent. I just hope they consider more of universal scent. Yes, there's a reciepe out there for glitter removal (so easy) mixing with Zoya polish remover with something else. I can't remember.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya's remover is supposed to be awesome, and I think it's acetone free.. I haven't tried it yet though, but there are also some recipes online to make your own - you add essential oils for fragrance, so it can smell however you want it to!


 Remove+ is definitely not Acetone free.





(courtesy of http://horrendouscolor.wordpress.com/2013/05/23/zoya-remove-plus-possible-dupe/) As the blogger mentions, 2-propanone is another name for acetone.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Remove+ is definitely not Acetone free.
> 
> (courtesy ofÂ http://horrendouscolor.wordpress.com/2013/05/23/zoya-remove-plus-possible-dupe/ ) As the blogger mentions, 2-propanone is another name for acetone.


 They never dry out my cuticles. Other cheap brand polish removers with actetone dries out my cuticles no matter what. Maybe it's not actetone? I don't know. Zoya seems to the the only one that doesn't dry out.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 26, 2013)

My mystery pack:





Nick Chavez Beverly Hills Traditions Yucca Shampooing Cream and

Vapour Organic Beauty Elixir Lipgloss in Hush

meh

Nothing terribly exciting.


----------



## celiajuno (Jul 26, 2013)

My mystery pack was Nuance Volumizing Conditioner and a Sumita Eyeshadow pencil in Green. I am so disappointed, I was hoping for some Nuxe oil.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 26, 2013)

really enjoying seeing what everyone has been getting in their mystery packs! for a free item, i definitely would be happy to get any of them (still lusting after the NARS pack though). the sample sizes seem nicer than their normal pick two packs.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 26, 2013)

> They never dry out my cuticles. Other cheap brand polish removers with actetone dries out my cuticles no matter what. Maybe it's not actetone? I don't know. Zoya seems to the the only one that doesn't dry out.


 I think I can tell you why: glycerin. Zoya Remove is acetone, water, and glycerin with scent and coloring to make it look and smell different from most other removers. That's it. You can DIY it and avoid the lavender scent.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm with you guys on no more nail polish for a while.  I think I've received a new color every month between my two subscription boxes.  Speaking of polish, has anyone found a non-acetone nail polish remover that actually works?  I've tried a couple different kinds and they don't work very well and/or smell even worse than the acetone kind.


 OPI's is the only one I've ever tried (I was on a cruise ship and forgot to pack polish remover, and it was the only one they were selling) and it did take the polish I was wearing right off, but it left my fingers with a really weird dry but slippery feeling if I rubbed them together. I had to wash my hands multiple times before the feeling went away. My hands/nails are pretty durable though so I usually just pick up the first cheap polish remover I see when I need a new bottle and I don't really care if it's acetone free or not lol.


----------



## mooreeeg (Jul 26, 2013)

Does anyone know how long it usually takes to receive your box? I received my invite a week ago &amp; immediately subscribed &amp; my card was charged but I have not yet received any word on my box or had my "box" page update on their website...


----------



## gemstone (Jul 26, 2013)

> Does anyone know how long it usually takes to receive your box? I received my invite a week ago &amp; immediately subscribed &amp; my card was charged but I have not yet received any word on my box or had my "box" page update on their website...


 If you subscribed after the 14th or 15th you'll get the August box, and it ships by the 10th.


----------



## mooreeeg (Jul 26, 2013)

> If you subscribed after the 14th or 15th you'll get the August box, and it ships by the 10th.


 Will I be charged again in August though?


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Color Club. I've had nothing but good experiences with their polish.


 I've had great luck with Color Club polishes too.  Its one of my favorite brands.  I had a Julep sub, but canceled after the 1st month.  Maybe I got a bad box, but the polishes I got were awful.  I loved the shades, but one was so runny I couldn't get it to adhere to my nails, and another one chipped about an hour after I put it on.  I know a lot of people really love Julep polishes though, so maybe its just me.  I could be wrong, but I doubt Birchbox would include a Julep polish since Julep has their own subscription service.  I would think they might be afraid someone would cancel Birchbox in order to spend their money on a Julep sub.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 26, 2013)

> > If you subscribed after the 14th or 15th you'll get the August box, and it ships by the 10th.
> 
> 
> Will I be charged again in August though?


 If you haven't already got an e-mail saying your box has shipped, you were charged for the August box and they won't charge you again in August. Birchbox charges every month on the 1st, at least in my experience, even if it's a weekend. You'll see the next charge on September 1st for the September box. The charge happened early because it's your 1st box, but that's the only time they don't charge on the 1st of the month. Welcome to Birchbox.


----------



## mooreeeg (Jul 26, 2013)

> If you haven't already got an e-mail saying your box has shipped, you were charged for the August box and they won't charge you again in August. Birchbox charges every month on the 1st, at least in my experience, even if it's a weekend. You'll see the next charge on September 1st for the September box. The charge happened early because it's your 1st box, but that's the only time they don't charge on the 1st of the month. Welcome to Birchbox.


 Very helpful! Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 26, 2013)

> > If you haven't already got an e-mail saying your box has shipped, you were charged for the August box and they won't charge you again in August. Birchbox charges every month on the 1st, at least in my experience, even if it's a weekend. You'll see the next charge on September 1st for the September box. The charge happened early because it's your 1st box, but that's the only time they don't charge on the 1st of the month. Welcome to Birchbox.
> 
> 
> Very helpful! Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You're Welcome.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mystery pack was Nuance Volumizing Conditioner and a Sumita Eyeshadow pencil in Green. I am so disappointed, I was hoping for some Nuxe oil.


 Have you tried the green pencil yet?  I got that same pencil (along with a sucky cc nail polish in clambake coral) last week in a pick two pack.  I was scared and unexcited by the pencil at first, but it turned out it looked fantastic and had great staying power! 

I just got my latest BB order in the mail today, with a new mystery 2 pack.  I ended up with a cloth face mask single use thingy, and some hand cream.  The hand cream smells very strong, but it works nice.  I was going to buy a small tube of hand cream from them in my order placed last night, glad I didn't now. 

I still have two more mystery packs on the way.  I hope I end up with some good stuff.  So far I haven't ended up with a dud product except for 1 cc nail polish.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 26, 2013)

> I think I can tell you why: glycerin. Zoya Remove is acetone, water, and glycerin with scent and coloring to make it look and smell different from most other removers. That's it. You can DIY it and avoid the lavender scent.


 Yes! Thank you! I will go find that recipe! I go thru Zoya very quickly.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Jul 27, 2013)

Very new to Birchbox. How do you get the mystery items?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Very new to Birchbox. How do you get the mystery items?


 it's a pick two sample pack from the birchbox bonus shop that you can get for free if you spend $35+ in the birchbox shop. they have regular pick twos that show you what two samples you get, or the mystery pack which is totally random items.


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also keep in mind that men's subs are $20 with the same amount of points back for reviews, so...instead of essentially paying $5 for a box the men's subscribers pay $15. That's why they get the cool extras....of course I'd be thrilled to try out a "Birchbox plus" and pay a little more, but they do pay more so their extras are going to be a little swankier.


 I would pay more if the boxes were of a better caliber


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brittneygg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would pay more if the boxes were of a better caliber


 I think a lot of us would. But trying to convince the entire subscriber base that doubling the price is a good idea in the middle of subscriptions would just be a difficult transition. People on facebook freak out if anything is slightly "off." The only way I foresee it working is if they made an optional upgraded version where you pay X amount more to get more.

Plus I feel like the mens sub is premised on being more lifestyle based than the womens sub because there just aren't a lot of mens samples out there. I wish Birchbox USA would make themselves more like BB Europe though, those boxes always look amazing.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Jul 27, 2013)

> it's a pick two sample pack from the birchbox bonus shop that you can get for free if you spend $35+ in the birchbox shop. they have regular pick twos that show you what two samples you get, or the mystery pack which is totally random items.


 Thank you for explaining!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for explaining!!!


 No problem :]


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think a lot of us would. But trying to convince the entire subscriber base that doubling the price is a good idea in the middle of subscriptions would just be a difficult transition. People on facebook freak out if anything is slightly "off." The only way I foresee it working is if they made an optional upgraded version where you pay X amount more to get more.
> 
> Plus I feel like the mens sub is premised on being more lifestyle based than the womens sub because there just aren't a lot of mens samples out there. I wish Birchbox USA would make themselves more like BB Europe though, those boxes always look amazing.


 This. Totally agree.


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Jul 27, 2013)

Here's what BB sent me as my Mystery Gift duo.  My first thoughts when I opened my box, because this was sitting on top, was I didn't order this.  Then it occurred to me this was my mystery pack.  So shocked it a great way!!

Benefit Set-Finding Mr. Bright &amp; Stila Eyeshadow Card Set-In the Light


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Jul 27, 2013)

Would love to have a thread dedicated to the Mystery Gift packs so we can see what everyone gets!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sept Mbabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's what BB sent me as my Mystery Gift duo.  My first thoughts when I opened my box, because this was sitting on top, was I didn't order this.  Then it occurred to me this was my mystery pack.  So shocked it a great way!!
> 
> Benefit Set-Finding Mr. Bright &amp; Stila Eyeshadow Card Set-In the Light


 What?! That Benefit set is AMAZING!!!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think a lot of us would. But trying to convince the entire subscriber base that doubling the price is a good idea in the middle of subscriptions would just be a difficult transition. People on facebook freak out if anything is slightly "off." The only way I foresee it working is if they made an optional upgraded version where you pay X amount more to get more.
> 
> Plus I feel like the mens sub is premised on being more lifestyle based than the womens sub because there just aren't a lot of mens samples out there. I wish Birchbox USA would make themselves more like BB Europe though, those boxes always look amazing.


 Yep, exactly. I would totally pay more for a box with extra items in it. I really would love if they came out with a "premium subscription," and I bet it would do well.

However, the $10 model for their women's subs works really well for them, mostly because women just have so many more sampling options. You can get a complete box of new/interesting products for the $10 price point. Men can't try a ton of it, and shave cream every single month gets boring, so they had to create a different model. I think more options for women's subs would be awesome, but the way they do things now makes sense too.


----------



## angienharry (Jul 27, 2013)

> Here's what BB sent me as my Mystery Gift duo.Â  My first thoughts when I opened my box, because this was sitting on top, was I didn't order this.Â  Then it occurred to me this was my mystery pack.Â  So shocked it a great way!! Benefit Set-Finding Mr. Bright &amp; Stila Eyeshadow Card Set-In the Light


 This is an amazing mystery pack! Birchbox has done it again, now we have mystery pick two envy along with our usual box envy!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sept Mbabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's what BB sent me as my Mystery Gift duo.  My first thoughts when I opened my box, because this was sitting on top, was I didn't order this.  Then it occurred to me this was my mystery pack.  So shocked it a great way!!
> 
> Benefit Set-Finding Mr. Bright &amp; Stila Eyeshadow Card Set-In the Light







 That's incredible!  I got "Girl Meets Pearl" in my July BB and just THAT was considered a deluxe sample!  You lucky duck!


----------



## beautynewbie (Jul 27, 2013)

Sadly this was my mystery pack. A busted vasanti and a lil vial of loreal hair oil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Jul 27, 2013)

Omg I'd email them for sure about the vasanti. That is too good of stuff to ignore.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 27, 2013)

> Here's what BB sent me as my Mystery Gift duo.Â  My first thoughts when I opened my box, because this was sitting on top, was I didn't order this.Â  Then it occurred to me this was my mystery pack.Â  So shocked it a great way!! Benefit Set-Finding Mr. Bright &amp; Stila Eyeshadow Card Set-In the Light


 OMG these mystery samples just keep getting better and better.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sept Mbabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's what BB sent me as my Mystery Gift duo.  My first thoughts when I opened my box, because this was sitting on top, was I didn't order this.  Then it occurred to me this was my mystery pack.  So shocked it a great way!!
> 
> Benefit Set-Finding Mr. Bright &amp; Stila Eyeshadow Card Set-In the Light


 So jealous right now! That's an amazing gift!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Here's what BB sent me as my Mystery Gift duo.Â  My first thoughts when I opened my box, because this was sitting on top, was I didn't order this.Â  Then it occurred to me this was my mystery pack.Â  So shocked it a great way!! Benefit Set-Finding Mr. Bright &amp; Stila Eyeshadow Card Set-In the Light


 How much did you spend in your order? Just curious if that makes any difference.


----------



## tasertag (Jul 27, 2013)

> Here's what BB sent me as my Mystery Gift duo.Â  My first thoughts when I opened my box, because this was sitting on top, was I didn't order this.Â  Then it occurred to me this was my mystery pack.Â  So shocked it a great way!! Benefit Set-Finding Mr. Bright &amp; Stila Eyeshadow Card Set-In the Light


 Lucky!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 27, 2013)

> Have you tried the green pencil yet?Â  I got that same pencil (along with a sucky cc nail polish in clambake coral) last week in a pick two pack.Â  I was scared and unexcited by the pencil at first, but it turned out it looked fantastic and had great staying power!Â  I just got my latest BB order in the mail today, with a new mystery 2 pack.Â  I ended up with a cloth face mask single use thingy, and some hand cream.Â  The hand cream smells very strong, but it works nice.Â  I was going to buyÂ a small tube of hand cream from them in my order placed last night, glad I didn't now.Â  I still have two more mystery packs on the way.Â  I hope I end up with some good stuff.Â  So far I haven't ended up with a dud product except for 1 cc nail polish.Â


 SO comforting to know I'm not the only one placing multiple orders right now! I hate this stretch of the month... Subscription box drought leads to far too many full sized purchases simply so I have something to open!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## linda37027 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sept Mbabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's what BB sent me as my Mystery Gift duo.  My first thoughts when I opened my box, because this was sitting on top, was I didn't order this.  Then it occurred to me this was my mystery pack.  So shocked it a great way!!
> 
> Benefit Set-Finding Mr. Bright &amp; Stila Eyeshadow Card Set-In the Light


 What is in the Benefit set? And what sizes are they? I would love to get this as my pick 2. I am expecting an order today with the mystery pick 2.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Sept Mbabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else secretly, or not so secretly hoping they don't start sending out Julep polish in the boxes now? lol


 The only nail polishes I really want in any future box are more of the Incoco nail strips or some Zoya.  I have more Julep nail polishes than I can count right now and really don't need any more... ever.  Julep nail polishes never last more than about 24 hours (if that) on me.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sept Mbabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's what BB sent me as my Mystery Gift duo.  My first thoughts when I opened my box, because this was sitting on top, was I didn't order this.  Then it occurred to me this was my mystery pack.  So shocked it a great way!!
> 
> Benefit Set-Finding Mr. Bright &amp; Stila Eyeshadow Card Set-In the Light






  That is AMAZING!!!


----------



## tabarhodes (Jul 27, 2013)

OMG you guys are killing me with your mystery packs!! I'm waiting to place a full size order until after August's box b/c I'll have 300 points then....but man do I ever want to order 2 mystery packs right now with my points!!!! gah.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 27, 2013)

Just got the mail and my order showed up today! Yay! Here's my mystery pick 2:





Shu Uemura Moisture Velvet shampoo and Nourishing treatment and a Redken Shine Flash Glistening mist. Not sure if I'll use the glistening mist, but I can't wait to try the shampoo!


----------



## msbelle (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else secretly, or not so secretly hoping they don't start sending out Julep polish in the boxes now? lol


Since I took polish off my list, I do hope I don't get any. But I just did that this month so it may not go through in time if they send them out soon. Plus I don't think they go by profiles very much anyway. But if I do get one I will give it one more try. meh


----------



## cari12 (Jul 27, 2013)

All these mystery packs are awesome! 

My order still hasn't shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered on Thursday though and they say they ship "within 2 business days" so Monday is still in that window but I was hoping it would go out yesterday. Hopefully this new and improved shipping is quick for me! 

Crossing fingers super tight for the Beauty Protector spray!


----------



## Babs (Jul 27, 2013)

Holy moly mystery pack!! Full size le mÃ©tier! I died a little bit from joy this morning. My total order was $109 but paid $15 with points codes and freebie tibi pouch which is the perfect iPad case size.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 27, 2013)

Got my pick two today.  BTW love the new old shipping.  I get my orders in 2 days even on the west coast.





I have received the beauty protector in a box before so it is not that exciting to me.  Will have to look through my stash to see if I have the Juice beauty stuff.  I think I may, but am not 100% sure.  Still good sizes and good samples.


----------



## msbelle (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm with you guys on no more nail polish for a while.  I think I've received a new color every month between my two subscription boxes.  Speaking of polish, has anyone found a non-acetone nail polish remover that actually works?  I've tried a couple different kinds and they don't work very well and/or smell even worse than the acetone kind.


Have you tried Beauty Secrets from Sally Beauty Supply? I use Beauty Secrets pink with acetone and am intending to pick up a bottle of the non-acetone to try with crÃ¨mes. The pink with acetone works so well for me in taking off glitter that I never tried their straight up acetone either.


----------



## msbelle (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sept Mbabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's what BB sent me as my Mystery Gift duo.  My first thoughts when I opened my box, because this was sitting on top, was I didn't order this.  Then it occurred to me this was my mystery pack.  So shocked it a great way!!
> 
> Benefit Set-Finding Mr. Bright &amp; Stila Eyeshadow Card Set-In the Light


 
Holy jackpot, Batman!


----------



## jkwynn (Jul 27, 2013)

We need a thread specifically for these mystery packs. Woah.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Just got the mail and my order showed up today! Yay! Here's my mystery pick 2:
> 
> Shu Uemura Moisture Velvet shampoo and Nourishing treatment and a Redken Shine Flash Glistening mist. Not sure if I'll use the glistening mist, but I can't wait to try the shampoo!


 Ohh ohh you have to tell me how that shu umebra velvet shampoo! Kinda disappointed that they paired it with Redkin?? Should be Amika or Nick Chavez or whatever that is.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 27, 2013)

Have we had any luck deciding if order amounts are in way relevant to the "Mystery" Pick Two Packs sent with individual orders?? I'm wondering if maybe they have several different categorized bins with varying values of "Mystery" Sample Packs ..(i.e. orders totaled $35-$50 are chosen from one bin relevant to a certain worth, $50-$75, a separate one, and so on... Thoughts??


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 27, 2013)

Ugh.  I get paid on the 29th.  My 16-month anniversary code expires tomorrow, on the 28th.  I wonder if they'll honor it if I call on Monday.  I'm lusting after the set of 4 Mini Sumita Eye Pencils.  The one I got in my Birchbox (in May, I think) stays on my waterline.  None of the other 5 brands I've tried will stay more than 1/2 an hour.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Have we had any luck deciding if order amounts are in way relevant to the "Mystery" Pick Two Packs sent with individual orders??
> 
> I'm wondering if maybe they have several different categorized bins with varying values of "Mystery" Sample Packs ..(i.e. orders totaled $35-$50 are chosen from one bin relevant to a certain worth, $50-$75, a separate one, and so on... Thoughts??


 That's a pretty interesting idea...that isn't too far gone.  It makes sense!


----------



## msbelle (Jul 27, 2013)

I placed a small order and will post back with the mystery samples when mine gets here.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 27, 2013)

I feel so out of the awesome loop here with not jumping in for a mystery pack! LOL

Everything looks so fabulous!


----------



## linda37027 (Jul 27, 2013)

My mystery pack was L'Oreal Mythic Oil 3ml

alessandro Hand!Spa age complex cream rich hand cream 30ml

Will use both, but would have loved to get the Benefit pack. I was buying the CEW boxes and some other stuff, used 15% coupon and 10 points, so total was $45.00


----------



## joanholloway (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm new to Birchbox (July was my first month) and I need a little help navigating the site. I'm having trouble leaving reviews with my iPad. The review box is a pop up and I can't seem to scroll down to complete it. I don't have another device I can use to leave reviews and I really want to start earning those juicy points! Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 27, 2013)

> I'm new to Birchbox (July was my first month) and I need a little help navigating the site. I'm having trouble leaving reviews with my iPad. The review box is a pop up and I can't seem to scroll down to complete it. I don't have another device I can use to leave reviews and I really want to start earning those juicy points! Any ideas? Thanks!


 Welcome to Makeuptalk!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had a similar issue, so I called BBCS and one of their reps informed me that their system is not compatible with IPads, or IPhones so, more than likely you'll not be able to leave your reviews using either of those devices...on occasion, I was able to successfully submit a review from my IPhone, but those have been few and far between ;(


----------



## beautynewbie (Jul 27, 2013)

> I'm new to Birchbox (July was my first month) and I need a little help navigating the site. I'm having trouble leaving reviews with my iPad. The review box is a pop up and I can't seem to scroll down to complete it. I don't have another device I can use to leave reviews and I really want to start earning those juicy points! Any ideas? Thanks!


 Someone here suggested using the Puffin browser app to do it and its worked great for me! HTH


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 27, 2013)

> > I'm new to Birchbox (July was my first month) and I need a little help navigating the site. I'm having trouble leaving reviews with my iPad. The review box is a pop up and I can't seem to scroll down to complete it. I don't have another device I can use to leave reviews and I really want to start earning those juicy points! Any ideas? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Someone here suggested using the Puffin browser app to do it and its worked great for me! HTH


 I'm off to see if they have Puffin for Android. Having to wait to do the reviews on a PC or my laptop has been a pain in the rear.


----------



## queenofperil (Jul 28, 2013)

I hope the mystery pack sample variations don't cause flaming hatred on Birchbox's Instagram and Facebook like box envy/general disappointment does every month. I want to have more faith in Birchbox subscribers, but I can totally see people getting in an uproar over this kind of thing, even if it is just the luck of the draw.


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 28, 2013)

> Sadly this was my mystery pack. A busted vasanti and a lil vial of loreal hair oil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Omg I'd email them for sure about the vasanti. That is too good of stuff to ignore.


 This stuff is amazing, put the rest in a bottle or something, saaaave the Vasanti! And email.


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 28, 2013)

I was disappointed in my Mystery pack, I got a Befine Lip Exfolitaor and Pangea Organics Facial Cream. The Befine STINKS! Like nasty expired.... I actually got this on my other account back in October 2011 and had to throw it away last fall because it smelled just like this. The dupe sample isn't a biggie, that's just a possibility.. But to have it unusable? Totally disappointing. I also didn't receive my bobbypins in my order - no email with a separate shipment or that it's out of stock..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I emailed BB about that and the gross Befine.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel so out of the awesome loop here with not jumping in for a mystery pack! LOL
> 
> Everything looks so fabulous!


 Me too!  I'm saving my points til Christmas for a big purchase, so no mystery packs for me!


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 28, 2013)

I've had BB for one year and I haven't spent my points on anything. I'm trying to figure out what I want to spend 600 points on... lol

THIS IS TOO HARD!!!!


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 28, 2013)

Here was my mystery pick 2 the spray bottle is very glittery Kelly Van Gogh hair color protecting and illuminating tonic. And that small envelope is Mr. Natty Franks Beard Elixir. That's right birch box a sent me stuff for my lady beard. Sigh. This really made me upset. Oh I wanted to add there was no info with the beard elixir either no ingredients just a small poorly stamped envlope with an un marked brown bottle of smelly oil in it I had to look it up to even see what it was.


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sept Mbabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's what BB sent me as my Mystery Gift duo.  My first thoughts when I opened my box, because this was sitting on top, was I didn't order this.  Then it occurred to me this was my mystery pack.  So shocked it a great way!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Jul 28, 2013)

Finally able to get back on the computer.  My hours are all wack!!!



> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How much did you spend in your order? Just curious if that makes any difference.


 I spent all my points in this order cuz I also had a 25% off anniversary code.  I had $110 worth of points and spent $5 extra;  my total was $115 and change.  Here's my order:

*Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Eyes*

*stila smudge stick waterproof eye liner*

*Shade*
Peacock *stila smudge stick waterproof eye liner*

*Shade*
Purple Tang *Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)*

*Choose*
Mystery Pack *Jouer Mineral Powder Blush*

*Shade*
Peach Bouquet *One Love OrganicsÂ® My New Best Friend Skin Shammy*

*KOR Aura Water Bottle*

*Color*
Ice Blue *Core Bamboo Flower Bowl*

*Color*
Cherry   Love everything in this order!  The Flower Bowl is a bit littler than I had imagined, but really cute and a nice size.  BB points rock!!  Helps feed my makeup addiction lol

BB was really good to me this time!!  Usually I get alright regular BB boxes with a few dudes.  I was hoping for some type of makeup item in my mystery pack and really scored this time.  Hope to see some more fun mystery pack reveals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Jul 28, 2013)

Ummm, WTH BB




  That would make me so mad!!!  Not sure what you should do, but BB needs to at least send you an awesome August box imo.



> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had BB for one year and I haven't spent my points on anything. I'm trying to figure out what I want to spend 600 points on... lol
> 
> THIS IS TOO HARD!!!!


 I just went through this!  I wanted too much and had to keep deleting things out of my cart lol.

Happy points shopping to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT?!



That's terrible! I think you should definitely email them. I think that's just plain ridiculous and horrid. ::hug::


----------



## joanholloway (Jul 28, 2013)

> Welcome to Makeuptalk!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had a similar issue, so I called BBCS and one of their reps informed me that their system is not compatible with IPads, or IPhones so, more than likely you'll not be able to leave your reviews using either of those devices...on occasion, I was able to successfully submit a review from my IPhone, but those have been few and far between ;(





> Someone here suggested using the Puffin browser app to do it and its worked great for me! HTH


 Thanks so much for getting back to me!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's an amazing mystery pack!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All these pick 2 packs are making me want to place an order just so I can get a mystery pack of my own lol!
> 
> I've been tempted to buy one of those ModelCo lipstick trios but I was searching for a dark lipstick to wear to the Black Sabbath concert I'm going to tonight and realised that I have so many lipsticks already in very similar shades.. I found 3 grape coloured lipsticks that are exact dupes and they're from different brands (MAC, Topshop, and UD) and now I'm trying to decide which one to wear just based on which one smells best LOL. I actually dropped a lipstick when I was rooting through my collection and couldn't even remember when I'd even bought it, much less if I'd ever actually worn it!


 I feel the same way I just want to keep placing orders lol, smart move BB.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's a nice one, let me know how the oil is I never tied a dry oil either and I love anything from Kerastase.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mb214* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, this is kind of off topic, but I thought maybe someone out there can help me. I LOVE the smell of Kerastase Elixir Ultime...and that general hair salon smell. Does anyone know of a perfume fragrance that smells similar?
> 
> Thank you very much for any


 I love that scent too!


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Me too! Â I'm saving my points til Christmas for a big purchase, so no mystery packs for me! [/qu] Same here it will be a bday present.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I barely keep up with these threads now that I do not get BB, so I can't recall which month it was that people received the Instain blushes. I discovered tonight a neat little trick with them I know I have a wee bit of an issue with them blending nicely. I used the ELF small stippling brush to apply Lace to my cheeks tonight and wow did it turn out amazing.
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow you look great!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sept Mbabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's what BB sent me as my Mystery Gift duo.  My first thoughts when I opened my box, because this was sitting on top, was I didn't order this.  Then it occurred to me this was my mystery pack.  So shocked it a great way!!
> 
> Benefit Set-Finding Mr. Bright &amp; Stila Eyeshadow Card Set-In the Light






 I would really love that mystery pack!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sadly this was my mystery pack. A busted vasanti and a lil vial of loreal hair oil


 Oh no! you should email them they will probably send you something or give you points maybe both.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Holy moly mystery pack!! Full size le mÃ©tier! I died a little bit from joy this morning. My total order was $109 but paid $15 with points codes and freebie tibi pouch which is the perfect iPad case size.


 That's great! so many good mystery packs.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We need a thread specifically for these mystery packs. Woah.


 I agree.

Made a thread since there wasn't one:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136917/birchbox-pick-two-mystery-packs


----------



## beautydoll (Jul 28, 2013)

Still waiting for my July BB box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's been sitting at the local post office since the 25th and delivery was suppose to be on the 26 but nothing. And then delivery said it would be delivered on the 27th. but again nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Idk what to do!!!


----------



## gemstone (Jul 28, 2013)

I was poking around the shop and found the discover dash for this month!

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/24-hour-discovery-dash


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was poking around the shop and found the discover dash for this month!
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/24-hour-discovery-dash


 i LOVE etoile. i wonder if this means they'll be sending it out this month! the shades are always neutrals which i love and the diamond dust is wonderfully subtle for people who like a little sparkle but hate dealing with removing glitter.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was poking around the shop and found the discover dash for this month!
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/24-hour-discovery-dash


 Nice sleuthing! I'm irritated though, because I placed a large order on Friday and used all my points and I was specifically looking for that brush. I tried searching for it by name and nothing came up. And now there it is.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice sleuthing! I'm irritated though, because I placed a large order on Friday and used all my points and I was specifically looking for that brush. I tried searching for it by name and nothing came up. And now there it is.


 you know what this means right? you'll just have to place another order and get a mystery sample pack while you're at it


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 28, 2013)

> I was poking around the shop and found the discover dash for this month! http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/24-hour-discovery-dash


 I read the fine print. It said August not in July. But I get where you're saying because we're on BB August forum. I just copied/pasted this fine print: Note: This offer is only valid between Tuesday, August 6, 5 a.m. ET and Wednesday, August 7, 5 a.m I'm glad that you brought this up so I could put my money aside for that etoile.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 28, 2013)

> Nice sleuthing! I'm irritated though, because I placed a large order on Friday and used all my points and I was specifically looking for that brush. I tried searching for it by name and nothing came up. And now there it is.Â


 I wanted that brush too! But I saw some on amazon and at Sally beauty supply for way cheaper than BB


----------



## gemstone (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read the fine print. It said August not in July. But I get where you're saying because we're on BB August forum. I just copied/pasted this fine print: Note: This offer is only valid between Tuesday, August 6, 5 a.m. ET and Wednesday, August 7, 5 a.m
> 
> I'm glad that you brought this up so I could put my money aside for that etoile.


 Well you can definitely purchase them for that price now!  The polish is in my cart for $10.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 28, 2013)

wow are those two packs just like, random stuff they had laying around that they are trying to get rid of? not that i'm complaining- they look AWESOME!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you tried Beauty Secrets from Sally Beauty Supply? I use Beauty Secrets pink with acetone and am intending to pick up a bottle of the non-acetone to try with crÃ¨mes. The pink with acetone works so well for me in taking off glitter that I never tried their straight up acetone either.


Thanks msbelle.  There is a Sally Beauty Supply nearby.  I will have to try it out.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif








 




 
We're trying to figure out if there might be a correlation between a high spend and a good mystery 2-pick...  would you mind sharing about how much your purchase was?  Thanks!!

Congradulations!  That's a pretty darn nice 2-pick!!


----------



## jkwynn (Jul 28, 2013)

I just ordered a mystery pick 2.

And nothing else.

And I payed with points.

And I got free shipping.

I guess we're going to test this 'based on cost' theory, lol.

*bracing for ketchup packets and a tili bag or eyeliner stickers and a juicy perfume*


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 29, 2013)

This is getting more and more difficult to NOT just jump in and get the mystery pack LOL...I adore mystery purchases!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ordered a mystery pick 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ordered a mystery pick 2.
> 
> ...


 Haha thank you for your sacrifice!  I hope it's well rewarded!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is getting more and more difficult to NOT just jump in and get the mystery pack LOL...I adore mystery purchases!


 do it! do it!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do it! do it!






OMG.......what do you have to do again to get it?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you don't want to make a $35 purchase to get them free you can just order them for $10.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 29, 2013)

I have made a deal with myself: next time an anniversary code comes up I can order enough for a pick two. But only then, if they're still doing them. I think I'm due for one pretty soon anyway.


----------



## emily9763 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jul 29, 2013)

> I just ordered a mystery pick 2. And nothing else. And I payed with points. And I got free shipping. I guess we're going to test this 'based on cost' theory, lol. *bracing for ketchup packets and a tili bag or eyeliner stickers and a juicy perfume* :aaa:


 How did you get free shipping? I might have to do this.


----------



## Antidentite (Jul 29, 2013)

One of my orders was:

1- 3 month gift subscription

1 - Tibi bag (free with purchase)

1- Amika travel iron (free with code amikacustom)

2 - plus two mystery pack (one was free one i paid for)

Total came to $40 and I used $20 in points



  so my total out of pocket was $20 shipped

If anyone is thinking of gifting someone (or themselves) a subscription, this is a pretty good deal.


----------



## jkwynn (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did you get free shipping? I might have to do this.


 "BBSHOP"

Saw it in the promo thread https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131515/birchbox-promo-codes#post_1992838


----------



## Savinggrace87 (Jul 29, 2013)

updates


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 29, 2013)

Couldnt resist placing an order after all these mystery pack posts.  My gift sub I got during the double points promo had a 20% off welcome code so I picked up the 100% Pure Coconut lotion (it's amazing!), Benefit Porefessional, Amika dry shampoo, free tibi bag and mystery pack for $52.  I also plan to pick up the Pixi and nail polish discovery dash deals on my main account so I can get another mystery pack lol.  Then I will be able to see if there's any difference between a $100 order (before discounts) and a $35 order.  I sort of think it's random but it's too hard to tell from all the posts, especially since we dont know most of the order totals.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 29, 2013)

HOLY CUSTOMER SERVICE BATMAN! Ok. So this probably belongs in the July thread but it seems abandoned. My first BB was supposed to arrive in July. I also ordered both CEW boxes &amp; while others have theirs I still haven't even gotten a confirmation number. So, last night I checked my July BB tracking because it was overdue. It passed right thru where I live and has been going farther North every day. I e-mailed BB with the title "A very unhappy new customer" My issues were 1. No July BB 2. Even if it arrives at a later date I won't be able to try &amp; review my samples for points. 3. Still no confirmation of both CEW box orders. 4. I'm getting close to being charged for the Aug BB for a total of $41 out for all 4 boxes with ZERO product to show for the money. I asked what they were going to do to make this right. I really have never complained to a company before &amp; I'm new but I'm pretty sure you all can tell I'm not the grouchy complaining type. But dang the BB sitch was just awful! I got an email this morning from a very nice woman. She had me reconfirm my address and is sending me a new July box since mine appear to have gone AWOL, a response area to send her short reviews when my July box arrives so I can get my points, 100 BB points for the bad first impression AND the shipping &amp; tracking info on my CEW boxes. Well done BirchBox. Well done.


----------



## beautynewbie (Jul 29, 2013)

A bit off topic but I wanted to share that during the order placement to get mystery pack frenzy I got me the beauty blender and OH MY WORD! I am a believer!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jul 29, 2013)

> "BBSHOP" Saw it in the promo threadÂ https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131515/birchbox-promo-codes#post_1992838


 thank you !! I just placed am order for a mystery pack. used up the $10 in points on the third account that I had ended, so I don't have those just sitting there anymore. even if they just send me two foil packets at least I didn't waste the points!


----------



## dashali (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my box history and my profile is under the cut. I get makeup items every month since I lied about being a teenager.
> 
> ...


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was poking around the shop and found the discover dash for this month!
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/24-hour-discovery-dash


 Dang...shouldn't have waited. The link doesn't work anymore. 




 I guess I'll have to wait and be patient.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang...shouldn't have waited. The link doesn't work anymore.
> 
> ...


Oh boo! I still have the Pixi in my cart though but I didnt add the polish in time lol.  I guess I know what I'm ordering next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang...shouldn't have waited. The link doesn't work anymore.
> 
> ...


 I figured that was going to happen once people started placing orders.


----------



## surelyslim (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a couple questions for savvy BB purchasers.

How often do anniversary codes roll in after your first year? Are these stackable (16, 21 months, etc)?

I'm trying figure out the best time to splurge for either a Clarisonic or a subscription (and maybe even grab the Amika mini-iron as well).


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 29, 2013)

My second BB order just arrived today and here is what was in my "Mystery" Pick Two Pack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ordered a mystery pick 2.
> 
> ...






 good luck!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> HOLY CUSTOMER SERVICE BATMAN!
> 
> Ok. So this probably belongs in the July thread but it seems abandoned. My first BB was supposed to arrive in July. I also ordered both CEW boxes &amp; while others have theirs I still haven't even gotten a confirmation number. So, last night I checked my July BB tracking because it was overdue. It passed right thru where I live and has been going farther North every day. I e-mailed BB with the title "A very unhappy new customer"
> ...


 That's great, so far I have nothing but positive things  to say about their customer service.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A bit off topic but I wanted to share that during the order placement to get mystery pack frenzy I got me the beauty blender and OH MY WORD! I am a believer!


 That's good to hear I have been thinking about getting one.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## easybreezy (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Link didn't work for me either! What was on it?


 Discovery Dash:

Pixi Lip Blush $11

Etoile Nailpolish $10

Spornette Little Wonder $5

Tili Gallon Bags $6


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My second BB order just arrived today and here is what was in my "Mystery" Pick Two Pack


 What's the Willa Item?


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Discovery Dash:
> 
> ...


  Thanks!!


----------



## Jamie P (Jul 29, 2013)

You guys are killing me with the mystery packs. I'm so close to ordering. I need 4 points to have $30 though... so I have been holding off until the next box.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ordered a mystery pick 2.
> 
> ...


 Jumping in on this experiment too since I just canceled my account and had 106 points left, plus I've been dying to get a mystery pack after seeing all these variations so I took that as a sign to go ahead and order one


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's the Willa Item?


 THat looks like the clear face moisturizer I got a while back!  If so, it's pretty nice but veeeery light, so great for summer.


----------



## LindaD (Jul 29, 2013)

updates


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 29, 2013)

> What's the Willa Item?


 Clear Face Moisturizer..I was really excited until I checked and saw that the full size retails for only $11.50 in the BB shop, but, if I love it, then that's actually a good thing lol


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dashali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

teenager busy mom?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
no kids here, lol. my kids will be doggies whenever I get them, haha.  that profile is for a teen with a household income of over 100k. i haven't disliked a box ever since i lied about my age and income *knocks on wood*


----------



## lovepink (Jul 29, 2013)

Just got this from BB Thanks so much for placing an order with Birchbox. We wanted to let you know that, unfortunately, the Birchbox Bobby Pins are backordered and we will not be able to ship one out to you. A refund has been applied to your original method of payment. We're sorry for the inconvenience and we will add 100 Birchbox Points to your account. Remember, 100 points equals $10 toward any full-size product in the Birchbox Shop. Please be in touch with any questions or concerns. Woot! I only ordered the bobby pins to get free shipping!


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got this from BB
> 
> Thanks so much for placing an order with Birchbox. We wanted to let you know that, unfortunately, the Birchbox Bobby Pins are backordered and we will not be able to ship one out to you.
> ...


 Probably everyone else ordered it for that same reason loll


----------



## lovepink (Jul 29, 2013)

Haha I agree!  But I got money back and 100 points!  My order had been $45, but I got $4 off for ordering box CEW boxes, $10 mystery pack free and used 100 points, so my order was only $21.  I am happy with this!  I actually recieved bobby pins already in a trade so I am pleased.   And I got free shipping!  Hooray to BB customer service!



> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Probably everyone else ordered it for that same reason loll


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 29, 2013)

my pick two mystery pack:





12 benefits hair treatment and yes to carrots lip balm

i pulled out the 12 benefits and noticed it was all slimy and the cap was twisted off, so about half of the product spilled out in shipment. oh well, but i'll email BB anyway. i'm excited about the yes to balm because i LOVE yes to so so so much and i was getting sick of my burts bees scent. meh about the 12 benefits because i've gotten so many conditioning hair treatments like this from birchbox lately (still going through the beauty protector and the number four samples).

also, in my massive order i got the Suki exfoliator. My sample was VERY dry and I kinda had to use some force with scooping it out, and the full size i noticed is a bit more moist (if that makes sense). Can anyone confirm if that is how it is supposed to be?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my pick two mystery pack:
> 
> ...


 My Suki was pretty moist and I had no problems scooping it out.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Suki was pretty moist and I had no problems scooping it out.


 That's good to hear. That's honestly probably why last month when people ordered it, it looked like it was half empty on one side. Mine kinda looked like that when I opened it but when I evened it out you could tell it was a full product. That's when I noticed it was moist. Well now I won't have as many problems scooping it out!


----------



## Shannon28 (Jul 29, 2013)

> my pick two mystery pack:
> 
> 12 benefits hair treatment and yes to carrots lip balm i pulled out the 12 benefits and noticed it was all slimy and the cap was twisted off, so about half of the product spilled out in shipment. oh well, but i'll email BB anyway. i'm excited about the yes to balm because i LOVE yes to so so so much and i was getting sick of my burts bees scent. meh about the 12 benefits because i've gotten so many conditioning hair treatments like this from birchbox lately (still going through the beauty protector and the number four samples). also, in my massive order i got the Suki exfoliator. My sample was VERY dry and I kinda had to use some force with scooping it out, and the full size i noticed is a bit more moist (if that makes sense). Can anyone confirm if that is how it is supposed to be?


 My Suki sample was nearly solid. It still lathers well, but it's a pain to get out.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Suki sample was nearly solid. It still lathers well, but it's a pain to get out.


 That's exactly how my sample felt. Worked wonderfully, just a pain in the butt to get out. I'm going to take a guess and say the sample batch just turned out differently than the full size batches. I'm soooo happy I got to get a full size finally, nonetheless.


----------



## Kristen121 (Jul 29, 2013)

Haven't read this thread yet, so I have nothing to add, just subbing so I can catch up later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 30, 2013)

Subbin'


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 30, 2013)

Excited for another month of birchbox and subbing.


----------



## casualconcern (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm late to the party but here was my mystery pack - Wei Pomegranate Beads and C.O. Bigelow Lemon Lip Cream.

Haven't tried the pomegranate beads but the lip balm smells sooo yummy - just like a lemon dessert!


----------



## HHummel (Jul 30, 2013)

Sub. Can't wait for the spoilers and the anticipation of next month!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 30, 2013)

This is very, very off topic, but I'm excited and there's no exciting Birchbox news to talk about, so...I think I am going to make my first ever Sephora purchase! I got the email about the Beauty Insider birthday gift, so I think it might be time!

Here is what I'm thinking:


Lash Stash (I'm a little worried because I don't have a full Sephora store nearby--just one in a JC Penney, and I don't think the voucher works there. Does anyone know if these vouchers expire?)
Benefit Birthday Turn-Ons (Free Birthday Gift)
Deluxe Sample Murad Clarifying Cleanser (Free with code YOURGIFT...also considering the Philosophy Falling In Love body wash)
Free Sample Tocca Cleopatra Body Cream (So I hate lotions, but I want to know what Cleopatra smells like...maybe I should try the Living Proof serum instead?)
Free Sample Omorovicza Thermal Cleansing Balm (This looks really cool/interesting!)
Free Sample Fresh Face Mask
$2 back for using Ebates

All of that for $30.95! I feel a little guilty about it, and maybe I should just go in to get the free gift, but my eyelashes are probably my worst feature, so I really could use some decent mascara to pretty them up. If anyone can tell me about whether or not the Sephora vouchers expire or speak to Living Proof's serum, please do!


----------



## kelley (Jul 30, 2013)

gah, i really wanted those bobby pins... hope they're back soon.  my own fault though-- should have known with the CEW boxes then the 50 extra points code that people would be on those like crazy to get free shipping for their orders.  hope it doesnt take another month like the origins charcoal mask did to get back in stock!


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is very, very off topic, but I'm excited and there's no exciting Birchbox news to talk about, so...I think I am going to make my first ever Sephora purchase! I got the email about the Beauty Insider birthday gift, so I think it might be time!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 30, 2013)

So my Birchbox order shipped and tracking shows it was insured for $100, anyone else have that? I spent $50 after discounts.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is very, very off topic, but I'm excited and there's no exciting Birchbox news to talk about, so...I think I am going to make my first ever Sephora purchase! I got the email about the Beauty Insider birthday gift, so I think it might be time!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Whoa BB&amp;W's in a mystery pack.  Interesting.  I love that lip balm, btw.


----------



## emily9763 (Jul 30, 2013)

My 2nd mystery pack. Full size Sumita Eye shadow pencil in Prairna and bottle of Kerastase Volumizing shampoo


----------



## Trystelle (Jul 30, 2013)

Enabler Alert----HauteLook has Urban Decay on sale!  $5 for eyeliners, $6 for tinted moisturizer and a couple of other products.   http://www.hautelook.com/event/36896


----------



## Jamie P (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok so I realized I still had my 9 month 20% off code so I broke down today. Beauty Blender Duo, Caldendrea Dish Soap, and a Pineapple Cilantro Candle... plus the mystery pick 2 pack. Spent $13.56 out of pocket after 20% off and $20 in points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope I get a great mystery pack!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jealous!! I love green eyeshadow!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is a nice one!


----------



## OiiO (Jul 30, 2013)

After seeing these awesome mystery packs I decided to place an order too. 

I heard that you need a special cleanser for Missha's BB cream because it's really dense, so I figured I'd try Dr. Jart cleansing foam, since they recommend using it to take off their BB cream too. Looks like it has good reviews, so I'm looking forward to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And, of course, how could I resist getting more Suki!

*Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser*
SUKCLEANSER - FZ 1 $32.95 *Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* *Choose*
Mystery Pack 5823 1 $10.00 *Dr. Jart+ Black Label Detox O2 Cleansing Foam*
8809239666283 1 $24.00 *Gift with Purchase: Tibi Empire Pouch*
TIBIGIFT 1 $28.00 Subtotal $94.95 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Free Tibi Makeup Bag with Purchase, 16-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, SWEET16, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$52.24 400 reward points -$40.00 *Grand Total*
*$2.71*


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After seeing these awesome mystery packs I decided to place an order too.
> 
> ...


Girl.....no, just no.....




.....$2.71?!!!! ::faints::


----------



## meaganola (Jul 30, 2013)

I use Missha Perfect Cover bb cream, and philosophy purity works just fine for me. Added bonus: it works on eye makeup and as a brush cleaner, too (I have yet to find a cleanser that gets the Missha bb cream out if a beautyblender better than this stuff). And it's $50 for 40 ounces during the Nordstrom anniversary sale.


----------



## LinaMingo (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my Birchbox order shipped and tracking shows it was insured for $100, anyone else have that? I spent $50 after discounts.


I seen the same thing on my Julep maven box but for $50

$50 insurance included
USPS Tracking / Delivery Confirmationâ„¢


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After seeing these awesome mystery packs I decided to place an order too.
> 
> ...


 Nah, I use Missha almost every day and any cleanser I've tried works for it, it IS a little harder to get out of  sponge though. But I'm curious about that Dr. Jart cleanser so pleeeease let us know how it is!


----------



## OiiO (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I use Missha Perfect Cover bb cream, and philosophy purity works just fine for me. Added bonus: it works on eye makeup and as a brush cleaner, too (I have yet to find a cleanser that gets the Missha bb cream out if a beautyblender better than this stuff). And it's $50 for 40 ounces during the Nordstrom anniversary sale.


 Thanks for the suggestion, I will try it if I don't like Dr Jart.


----------



## tasertag (Jul 30, 2013)

> My 2nd mystery pack. Full size Sumita Eye shadow pencil in Prairna and bottle of Kerastase Volumizing shampoo


 Great mystery pack. I'm pretty jealous of the bottle of shampoo. I only got a foil.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After seeing these awesome mystery packs I decided to place an order too.
> 
> ...


 That's an amazing deal!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 30, 2013)

ENABLER ALERT!! OT, but Philip B has lots of products on sale right now on Hautelook! I've been eyeing the Chocolate Milk Body Wash &amp; Bubble Bath for months now, but couldn't seem to pull the trigger for the $36 price tag...just scored the body wash/bubble bath (12oz) AND the body lotion (6oz) for $25 TOTAL! (Plus the $5.95 for shipping)


----------



## KayEss (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read somewhere on Sephora.com's forum that the voucher does not expire. But you can not redeem in at Sephora in JCP stores. I attached a copy of the back of the voucher in case you were interested.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! You're the best!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jul 30, 2013)

I need a spoiler to get a feel for the Aug BB...


----------



## kellyc2606 (Jul 30, 2013)

I can't wait too! The anticipation...


----------



## kellyc2606 (Jul 30, 2013)

I thought they were out of Suki. I looked for with my order last week. I'll go back and check.


----------



## kellyc2606 (Jul 30, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my Birchbox order shipped and tracking shows it was insured for $100, anyone else have that? I spent $50 after discounts.


 I just checked and mine is as well. My order total was only about $30 after I used 100 points. I've never seen this on my Birchbox shipment before. Come to think of it, I don't recall it on other packages either. I just like that it's listed as 2 day priority shipping. My USPS packages have been arriving after their estimated delivery dates lately. So at least it won't be as long as last time.


----------



## cbs73 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my Birchbox order shipped and tracking shows it was insured for $100, anyone else have that? I spent $50 after discounts.


 I got that too!  I ordered some stuff this morning (the Malin + Goetz offer got me)- shower gel, some body lotion, and a Tigi dry shampoo, and of course a mystery sample pack.  I just checked my tracking and saw that I got the insurance.  Hmmmm......you'll have to let us know what is in the mystery sample pack when you get it!!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 30, 2013)

Ordering today to take advantage of the Mystery Pick 2 Packs.  Purchasing it instead getting stuff that adds up to $35.00 so I can get the Pick 2 free.  Since when does BBSHOP for free shipping not stack with the anniversary code?  I got the nail polish because it qualifies for free shipping.  I'm seriously ticked that the Sumita 4-pack of mini eyeliners is a Suits Pick, but it's not in the July Boxes so it doesn't get free shipping. 

Order Review   Quantity Price Total 


Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)
Choose Mystery Pack 
1 
$10.00 
$10.00 



Shea Terra Organics Authentic African Black Soap
1 
$8.00 
$8.00 



Color ClubÂ® Fall Collection
Shade Editorial 
1 
$8.00 
$8.00 
Subtotal $26.00
Discount (16-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, SWEET16) -$6.50
Shipping &amp; Handling (Standard Shipping - Flat Rate) $0.00


 200 reward points -$19.50
*Grand Total*
*$0.00*


----------



## wadedl (Jul 30, 2013)

I am so close to buying something to get one of the mystery plus two packs but there is nothing I need! Between Ipsy, the loreal testing panel, Birchbox and a few Sephora visits I have way too much stuff!!!! I have unopened lipsticks, lip glosses, nail polishes, face creams... I guess I should just save points up until I see something I have to have.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 30, 2013)

This month feels like a such long month like May. I'm anxious to find out about spoilers to keep me occupied to gossip around LOL


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This month feels like a such long month like May. I'm anxious to find out about spoilers to keep me occupied to gossip around LOL


 
me tooo!!! It was going really fast for a while, then my daughter's birthday came last weekend, and now it's like time just stopped.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ordering today to take advantage of the Mystery Pick 2 Packs.  Purchasing it instead getting stuff that adds up to $35.00 so I can get the Pick 2 free.  Since when does BBSHOP for free shipping not stack with the anniversary code?  I got the nail polish because it qualifies for free shipping.  I'm seriously ticked that the Sumita 4-pack of mini eyeliners is a Suits Pick, but it's not in the July Boxes so it doesn't get free shipping.
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ordering today to take advantage of the Mystery Pick 2 Packs.  Purchasing it instead getting stuff that adds up to $35.00 so I can get the Pick 2 free.  Since when does BBSHOP for free shipping not stack with the anniversary code?  I got the nail polish because it qualifies for free shipping.  I'm seriously ticked that the Sumita 4-pack of mini eyeliners is a Suits Pick, but it's not in the July Boxes so it doesn't get free shipping.
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Jul 31, 2013)

So my 2nd BB store order shipped and I got the confirmation email this morning (though it hasn't updated tracking on USPS yet). Where does it say if it is insured? Is it on the shipping email from BB or on the USPS tracking page?


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my 2nd BB store order shipped and I got the confirmation email this morning (though it hasn't updated tracking on USPS yet). Where does it say if it is insured? Is it on the shipping email from BB or on the USPS tracking page?


USPS tracking page.  Seems like they are insuring them all now.


----------



## cari12 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Hils (Jul 31, 2013)

When are the box urls usually up? I can't wait to see what boxes they have this month and narrow down to the ones I think I might get!


----------



## cari12 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hils* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When are the box urls usually up? I can't wait to see what boxes they have this month and narrow down to the ones I think I might get!


 The 9th? I think


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 31, 2013)

Just got my 2nd BB order this week! I purchased a "romantic kiss" mirenesse and a small tube of "Amika nourishing mask". My mystery pack contained 2 packets of "Jouer luminizing moisture tint" and a 1 fl oz. bottle of "Kelly Van Gogh Wonderlust". I haven't tried either of these sample products. Yay!


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 31, 2013)

I have wanted to ask this question for a while now, but I keep forgetting: would someone be kind enough to explain to me how trading your samples works on this website? I have several dozen that I'm "hoarding". I'd rather send them on their way to someone that could benefit from them. Thanks!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have wanted to ask this question for a while now, but I keep forgetting: would someone be kind enough to explain to me how trading your samples works on this website? I have several dozen that I'm "hoarding". I'd rather send them on their way to someone that could benefit from them. Thanks!!


 Hi, MissRoe!

Here's a link to get you started, it'll take you to the Subscription Box Swaps section of the Buy/Sell/Trade forum, and it's a great place to learn the ins and outs of how trading works.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23798/subscription-box-swaps

Also, if you're thinking about trading items from upcoming boxes (like the Aug Birchbox), we've recently started doing swap threads just for items from one box!  Just keep an eye on this thread, and Zadidoll (or another staff member) will post the link to the swap thread once it's created.  If you have any questions after reading the how-to's and rules, feel free to send a message to myself or any mod, and we'll be happy to help you!

Have fun!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 31, 2013)

Here's another mystery pick two. I ordered this and the $5 teasing brush. Not the best I've seen, but at least it's not juicy perfume!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jul 31, 2013)

So get this....I got a message from Birchbox on my YouTube channel today. I hope I can talk about this....I'm not putting any info to check me out....just curious! Anywho, it was a message from their social media girl telling me how much they loved my November Unboxing video. She then proceeded to tell me that they'd like to use it in their 3rd Anniversary video to be aired on their YouTube channel and to run in Times Square. I guess they did this last year. Some sort of video mash up or something. I'm new to all this stuff and thought that it was kinda cool but I'm a bit leary. I mean, it IS Birchbox but there's a waiver. What do you guys think? Anyone do this last year? Oh, and oddly enough, I do rave about Birchbox but it was right after Sandy and they left out a sample and I slammed them on it?! Lol.


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 31, 2013)

> Hi, MissRoe! Here's a link to get you started, it'll take you to the Subscription Box Swaps section of the Buy/Sell/Trade forum, and it's a great place to learn the ins and outs of how trading works. https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23798/subscription-box-swaps Also, if you're thinking about trading items from upcoming boxes (like the Aug Birchbox), we've recently started doing swap threads just for items from one box! Â Just keep an eye on this thread, and Zadidoll (or another staff member) will post the link to the swap thread once it's created. Â If you have any questions after reading the how-to's and rules, feel free to send a message to myself or any mod, and we'll be happy to help you! Have fun!


 Thank you so much! This is a tad bit confusing, but I'll get it!!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So get this....I got a message from Birchbox on my YouTube channel today. I hope I can talk about this....I'm not putting any info to check me out....just curious!
> 
> Anywho, it was a message from their social media girl telling me how much they loved my November Unboxing video. She then proceeded to tell me that they'd like to use it in their 3rd Anniversary video to be aired on their YouTube channel and to run in Times Square. I guess they did this last year. Some sort of video mash up or something. I'm new to all this stuff and thought that it was kinda cool but I'm a bit leary. I mean, it IS Birchbox but there's a waiver. What do you guys think? Anyone do this last year? Oh, and oddly enough, I do rave about Birchbox but it was right after Sandy and they left out a sample and I slammed them on it?! Lol.


 Wow! That sounds pretty cool! Congrats on being picked!


----------



## gemstone (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So get this....I got a message from Birchbox on my YouTube channel today. I hope I can talk about this....I'm not putting any info to check me out....just curious!
> 
> Anywho, it was a message from their social media girl telling me how much they loved my November Unboxing video. She then proceeded to tell me that they'd like to use it in their 3rd Anniversary video to be aired on their YouTube channel and to run in Times Square. I guess they did this last year. Some sort of video mash up or something. I'm new to all this stuff and thought that it was kinda cool but I'm a bit leary. I mean, it IS Birchbox but there's a waiver. What do you guys think? Anyone do this last year? Oh, and oddly enough, I do rave about Birchbox but it was right after Sandy and they left out a sample and I slammed them on it?! Lol.


 I wouldn't worry about the last part, they've featured videos on their website before where the reviewers weren't totally in love with all the products, but were happy overall.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So get this....I got a message from Birchbox on my YouTube channel today. I hope I can talk about this....I'm not putting any info to check me out....just curious!
> 
> Anywho, it was a message from their social media girl telling me how much they loved my November Unboxing video. She then proceeded to tell me that they'd like to use it in their 3rd Anniversary video to be aired on their YouTube channel and to run in Times Square. I guess they did this last year. Some sort of video mash up or something. I'm new to all this stuff and thought that it was kinda cool but I'm a bit leary. I mean, it IS Birchbox but there's a waiver. What do you guys think? Anyone do this last year? Oh, and oddly enough, I do rave about Birchbox but it was right after Sandy and they left out a sample and I slammed them on it?! Lol.


 I'd say there's a chance that they might not feature your *entire* video, but just part of it! Either way, I wouldn't worry. I think waivers are pretty standard with most agreements but just make sure you read it and that it's something YOU'RE comfortable agreeing to. I obviously have no idea what the waiver says but I'd imagine it's just a standard procedural thing.

And congrats :]


----------



## CBritt (Jul 31, 2013)

On the discussion of the mystery pack... I've been hoarding my points for the Kerastase and decided to just go ahead and order it. Well I found the promo code Comeback20 and for some reason it worked. (I've never unsubscribed.) Since I had the code I picked up a few more items to get free shipping, and the mystery pack. Also was debating ordering because I'm college girl broke right now, but was too good of a deal to pass up. Just thought I'd share. 




 (Also, sorry about the copy and paste, couldn't figure out how to screenshot.)   




Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) Choose   Mystery Pack 

1
$10.00
$10.00



KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime - Prime
1
$54.00
$54.00



BAGGUÂ® Market Shopping Bag
Color   Alpaca 
1
$9.00
$9.00



LAQA &amp; Co. Lil' Lip Duo
Shades   Pinkman &amp; Lambchop 
1
$16.00
$16.00



Gift with Purchase: Tibi Empire Pouch
1
$28.00
$28.00
Subtotal $117.00
Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase, Free Tibi Makeup Bag with Purchase, 20% Off For You, comeback20) -$53.80
Shipping &amp; Handling (Standard Shipping - Flat Rate) $0.00


 400 reward points -$40.00
*Grand Total*
*$23.20*


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So get this....I got a message from Birchbox on my YouTube channel today. I hope I can talk about this....I'm not putting any info to check me out....just curious!
> 
> Anywho, it was a message from their social media girl telling me how much they loved my November Unboxing video. She then proceeded to tell me that they'd like to use it in their 3rd Anniversary video to be aired on their YouTube channel and to run in Times Square. I guess they did this last year. Some sort of video mash up or something. I'm new to all this stuff and thought that it was kinda cool but I'm a bit leary. I mean, it IS Birchbox but there's a waiver. What do you guys think? Anyone do this last year? Oh, and oddly enough, I do rave about Birchbox but it was right after Sandy and they left out a sample and I slammed them on it?! Lol.


 Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CBritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> On the discussion of the mystery pack... I've been hoarding my points for the Kerastase and decided to just go ahead and order it. Well I found the promo code Comeback20 and for some reason it worked. (I've never unsubscribed.) Since I had the code I picked up a few more items to get free shipping, and the mystery pack. Also was debating ordering because I'm college girl broke right now, but was too good of a deal to pass up. Just thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice haul!


----------



## SenoritaJ (Aug 1, 2013)

After a lot of thought, I decided to place an order with my points I've been accumulating. The bonuses are too good to miss! Cant wait to get it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

  Quantity Price Total 


WEIâ„¢ Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask
1
$42.00
$42.00



Spornette Luxury Cushion
1
$24.00
$24.00



Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Wiz
Shade   Medium Ash 
1
$21.00
$21.00



Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)
Choose   Mystery Pack 
1
$10.00
$10.00



Gift with Purchase: Tibi Empire Pouch
1
$28.00
$28.00
Subtotal $125.00
Discount (Free Tibi Makeup Bag with Purchase, 20% Off For You, comeback20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$55.40
Shipping &amp; Handling (Standard Shipping - Flat Rate) $0.00
Tax $4.87


 700 reward points -$70.00
*Grand Total*
*$4.47*


----------



## mb214 (Aug 1, 2013)

Nuance's lights, action camera eye trio (full size) and jouer foil samples. ...pretty disappointing. Nuance is a cheap, poor quality makeup (I didn't even know birchbox carried this) Oh, FYI my order was $95


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mb214* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Birchbox put out an entire Nuance box a couple of months ago.


----------



## KayEss (Aug 1, 2013)

IT'S AUGUST! OFFICIALLY!! 



I feel like I have been waiting for August for ages! (Maybe because I turn 21 in 11 days...






) But really, I feel like the summer has hit a lull, and August is the end of that lull. Bring on the August BB!!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After a lot of thought, I decided to place an order with my points I've been accumulating. The bonuses are too good to miss! Cant wait to get it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IT'S AUGUST! OFFICIALLY!!
> 
> ...


 Hope BB sends you a great box for your birthday!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2013)

Im ready for spoilers!


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 1, 2013)

I must not be skilled at bb hails yet. I didn't know I could use multiple codes for free stuff!


----------



## neblinosa (Aug 1, 2013)

> I must not be skilled at bb hails yet. I didn't know I could use multiple codes for free stuff!


 u can only add one code but some codes are automatic. you can stack one code against the automatic ones. for the tibi bag u did not need to add a code to get it for free. all u had to do was hit the purchase target, add the bag to your order and it automatically was deducted. same with free pick 2.


----------



## cbs73 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mb214* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I actually got the Nuance box and have, much to my surprise, have used everything in the box.  The body cream is actually very good (I LOVE it) and the hair care products are good too.  I got that eye trio in my box, but in a champagne color with a black liner and a white highlighter.  While I was not impressed with the liner, the creme shadow is actually pretty good as a base- I put a primer on, then a dab of the creme shadow, and then layer a powder on top and it stays put!  Give it a shot- maybe use the creme shadow as a liner?


----------



## cbs73 (Aug 1, 2013)

Ok- so I just checked the status of my BB order I placed earlier this week.  It went out and said it was going by 2 day priority mail.  It left Trenton, NJ on Tuesday the 30th...went through not one, but TWO sorting facilities in Kearny and Philadelphia on the 31st.... I check my tracking, knowing I was supposed to receive it today here in Chicago.  Guess what?  It went BACK to New Jersey- it is now in yet another sorting facility in Jersey City.  

Something tells me I am not getting my delivery today.


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After a lot of thought, I decided to place an order with my points I've been accumulating. The bonuses are too good to miss! Cant wait to get it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 1, 2013)

ENABLER ALERT : HAUTE LOOK TODAY IS AWESOME!!!! Normally, I find that the "selection" of the days items really isn't that fabulous. TODAY... it's FABULOUS!!! Just got a theBalm nude 'tude pallette for $18 (half price!), a hot mama blush for $10 (half off), and a best of haute look beauty bag for $20 (and it contains a FULL SIZE SUKI SCRUB!) --- all for $55!!!


----------



## HHummel (Aug 1, 2013)

> ENABLER ALERT : HAUTE LOOK TODAY IS AWESOME!!!! Normally, I find that the "selection" of the days items really isn't that fabulous. TODAY... it's FABULOUS!!! Just got a theBalm nude 'tude pallette for $18 (half price!), a hot mama blush for $10 (half off), and a best of haute look beauty bag for $20 (and it contains a FULL SIZE SUKI SCRUB!) --- all for $55!!!


 Woman after my own heart! I bought the same except for the blush. I can't wait to have Suki back in my life (plus some other goodies to play with, for less than just buying the Suki scrub alone!). I was going to buy the Nude palette from BB last month, and I'm so glad I didn't! Got it for a steal with this sale.


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 1, 2013)

guys... i bought the balm jovi, meet matt(e), nude 'tude, frat boy blush (set me over 100 for free shipping since I was 2 bucks away) and two beauty bags. i'm going to die tomorrow from broke-i-titis if the MUFE stuff is amaze-balls. *sigh*


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 1, 2013)

I got the bag with the Suki scrub too. I couldn't resist! I don't normally care for theBalm so I didn't look at that stuff until after I'd already ordered. I wish I would have gotten the Mary Lou-Manizer stuff too. Darn it! Maybe it will still be around for the MUFE sale tomorrow.


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 1, 2013)

I also got that beauty bag. Excited!!


----------



## abreeskye (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok- so I just checked the status of my BB order I placed earlier this week.  It went out and said it was going by 2 day priority mail.  It left Trenton, NJ on Tuesday the 30th...went through not one, but TWO sorting facilities in Kearny and Philadelphia on the 31st.... I check my tracking, knowing I was supposed to receive it today here in Chicago.  Guess what?  It went BACK to New Jersey- it is now in yet another sorting facility in Jersey City.
> 
> Something tells me I am not getting my delivery today.


Weeeeird.

This is probably unrelated, but I have an eBay order from someone shipping from New Jersey ... it left one sorting facility, went to another, then back to the original one and is now STUCK there.  What in the world is going on with the mail up there?!


----------



## abreeskye (Aug 1, 2013)

I got that same beauty bag from Hautelook this morning with the Suki.  I couldn't resist!  Everyone has been raving about it, so I can't wait to try it out.  I also got the Hot Mama blush and the Balm Jovi palette!  I wanted to try the concealer, and the Mary Lou-Manizer, but I'm trying to be good in case the MUFE sale is crazy awesome tomorrow.


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 1, 2013)

I also got the Spring bag with the suki scrub in it.  So excited!  And I highly recommend Meet Matt(e) Nude and Balm Jovi -- 2 of my all time favorite palettes -- but skipping Nude Tude if you already have enough neutrals.  In my opinion Nude Tude is nothing special and can be easily duped (I admit the packaging is cute though!) but the other palettes are really unique.  My 2 cents, as I anxiously await some BB spoilers!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 1, 2013)

I got the bag with the Suki in it and I resisted The Balm. I have a BB order coming tomorrow that has the Mary Lou-Manizer in it. I've heard so much about it, I can't wait to give it a try! I hope I like it!


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 1, 2013)

> I got that same beauty bag from Hautelook this morning with the Suki.Â  I couldn't resist!Â  Everyone has been raving about it, so I can't wait to try it out.Â  I also got the Hot Mama blush and the Balm Jovi palette!Â  I wanted to try the concealer, and the Mary Lou-Manizer, but I'm trying to be good in case the MUFE sale is crazy awesome tomorrow.


Mary Lou is in the balm jovi palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## abreeskye (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mary Lou is in the balm jovi palette


Awesome!  Well, that fixes that, hahah!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Aug 1, 2013)

I thought I could avoid the HauteLook TheBlam sale...but I couldn't resist...they had a ton of stuff I have been wanting to try....  

Got a BB order in today.  I did the pick two mystery - I got a small bottle of the Ojon rare blend oil and the Ojon restorative conditioner.

(I bought an eyeko liner in over/the CC polish in Editorial/nipple blame for the lips.   I think this is a pretty good pick 2 for what I bought.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 1, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Woman after my own heart! I bought the same except for the blush. I can't wait to have Suki back in my life (plus some other goodies to play with, for less than just buying the Suki scrub alone!). I was going to buy the Nude palette from BB last month, and I'm so glad I didn't! Got it for a steal with this sale.


Great minds think alike!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (Aug 1, 2013)

I bought the bag with the Suki scrub. I've been wanting to buy it, so I figured for less than the regular price of the scrub, I get that plus a bunch of other stuff. How could I resist?


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the bag with the Suki scrub. I've been wanting to buy it, so I figured for less than the regular price of the scrub, I get that plus a bunch of other stuff. How could I resist?


 Totally my train of thought- ALL ABOARD!! CHOO CHOO!!!!

I haven't tried Suki but since EVERYONE loves it, I thought I'd give it a try too lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally my train of thought- ALL ABOARD!! CHOO CHOO!!!!
> 
> I haven't tried Suki but since EVERYONE loves it, I thought I'd give it a try too lol


 lmaoooo this is perfect

i'm on the suki train and i don't think i'm ever hopping off


----------



## dashali (Aug 1, 2013)

Or man!

I was debating Meet Matte Nude and Mary-Lou Manizer. And I almost talked myself out of it, but Suki scrub threw me over the board.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the bag with the Suki scrub. I've been wanting to buy it, so I figured for less than the regular price of the scrub, I get that plus a bunch of other stuff. How could I resist?


 Yep that was my thinking too. Now back to my regularly scheduled no-buy. And this time I mean it! 



 



 I justify it by saying I was looking to purchase the suki. I do love that scrub. I didn't really need it right now, but there you go!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's amazing stuff, you will love it! It's like smashing your face in to a delicious lemony dessert that cleanses and exfoliates and doesn't make you feel guilty or give you a fat ass!


 Dear lord lemonyness is my faces weakness! I hope I can control my face smashing when I get it.


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 1, 2013)

> > > I bought the bag with the Suki scrub. I've been wanting to buy it, so I figured for less than the regular price of the scrub, I get that plus a bunch of other stuff. How could I resist?
> >
> >
> > Totally my train of thought- ALL ABOARD!! CHOO CHOO!!!! I haven't tried Suki but since EVERYONE loves it, I thought I'd give it a try too lol
> ...


 I'm so ob the train if all thst bag had was suki for thst price I would have still been all up on that. pkus I had $10 in credit it was a no brainer. didn't get any thing from the balm I bought the balm jovi palette about 2 months ago and have barely touched it.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's amazing stuff, you will love it! It's like smashing your face in to a delicious lemony dessert that cleanses and exfoliates and doesn't make you feel guilty or give you a fat ass!


 Love this description!


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 1, 2013)

The Suki always reminds me of Fruity Pebbles. In fact I bought some after I got the Suki sample because of the craving the smell caused!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dear lord lemonyness is my faces weakness! I hope I can control my face smashing when I get it.


 LMAO!!! The visual seriously cracked me up!!!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Suki always reminds me of Fruity Pebbles. In fact I bought some after I got the Suki sample because of the craving the smell caused!


 I get the same way when I smell Earl Grey Tea. It smells just like Fruity Pebbles to me! lol


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 1, 2013)

Speaking of tea, I LOVE tea and I buy lots of it, but for some reason I don't make any tea at home. Is that weird?

I'm going to try to make some now that I've mentioned it... lol


----------



## LucysKeeper (Aug 1, 2013)

Yay, I bought the same bag as everyone else because I'd been wanting to try some of the items but I'd never heard of the Suki scrub, glad to hear that it's amazing, makes me happy with my decision  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also got the Balm Jovi and Mary-Lou Manizer...I had many other things in my cart at first, but had to talk myself down!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 1, 2013)

I am glad the bag with the Suki sold out now I will not be tempted by it. My collection of beauty stuff is out of control because I just don't have anymore space for it. Maybe I just need to organize it better so I can buy more stuff!!!


----------



## basementsong (Aug 1, 2013)

Feeling pretty awesome about this order I made last night! Though I do keep feeling like I should've ordered the ModelCo Party Proof lipsticks in Classics instead of the LAQA&amp;Co duo. I'm STILL waffling back and forth on which I should've ordered! Especially since I'm sure it'll be a pain in the butt if I want  to return the LAQA and get the ModelCo instead.


----------



## msbelle (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## SenoritaJ (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Feeling pretty awesome about this order I made last night! Though I do keep feeling like I should've ordered the ModelCo Party Proof lipsticks in Classics instead of the LAQA&amp;Co duo. I'm STILL waffling back and forth on which I should've ordered! Especially since I'm sure it'll be a pain in the butt if I want  to return the LAQA and get the ModelCo instead.


 let me know how the dermablend concealer works out! i have horrible dark undereye circles and been eyeing it for a while


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> let me know how the dermablend concealer works out! i have horrible dark undereye circles and been eyeing it for a while


 I have the Dermablend concealer! I use it on my red breakouts since I found, that while it is super creamy, it still creases under my eyes. I have to use a high coverage more liquidy concealer under my eyes, it's the only thing that works for me unfortunately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  BUT, that doesn't mean that it wouldn't work on you!


----------



## msbelle (Aug 1, 2013)

I love It Cosmetics and tarte concealers for under my eyes. It doesn't take much and then I add a tiny bit of Touche Ã‰clat on top of that. I look like I have two black eyes and it covers them well. Before I tried these, I went to the department store to test some. When I walked up to Clinique counter I think I scared the woman because she practically yelled; "You have dark circles!!!" And I hadn't even told her what I was there to try. I mumbled something and left the store, then went home and ordered the tarte.

My Pick 2 Mystery Pack:




Redken shine flash spray, whatever that is. And a facial wash cloth by Koh Gen Do, leftover from March 2012.


----------



## saidfreeze (Aug 1, 2013)

> Finally able to get back on the computer.Â  My hours are all wack!!! I spent all my points in this order cuz I also had a 25% off anniversary code.Â  I had $110 worth of points and spent $5 extra;Â  my total was $115 and change.Â  Here's my order: *Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Eyes* *stila smudge stick waterproof eye liner* *Shade* Peacock *stila smudge stick waterproof eye liner* *Shade* Purple Tang *Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* *Choose* Mystery Pack *Jouer Mineral Powder Blush* *Shade* Peach Bouquet *One Love OrganicsÂ® My New Best Friend Skin Shammy* *KOR Aura Water Bottle* *Color* Ice Blue *Core Bamboo Flower Bowl* *Color* Cherry Â  Love everything in this order!Â  The Flower Bowl is a bit littler than I had imagined, but really cute and a nice size.Â  BB points rock!!Â  Helps feed my makeup addiction lol BB was really good to me this time!!Â  Usually I get alright regular BB boxes with a few dudes.Â  I was hoping for some type of makeup item in my mystery pack and really scored this time.Â  Hope to see some more fun mystery pack reveals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Please let me know how you like the DL polish!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Aug 1, 2013)

When does the sneak peak video come out usually?


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm excited that some of us will probably have our boxes within the next ten days!  Wanting spoilers badlyy though.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 1, 2013)

Birchbox posted an intriguing picture tonight . . .






Quote: Birchbox is turning 3 next month! To celebrate, we're giving away 10 annual Birchbox subscriptions for one lucky winner and their friends! To enter, submit a video telling us your Birchbox storyâ€”you could be featured in our anniversary video (which we're airing in Times Square!) Learn more here: http://bit.ly/16k9U0Nâ€ª#â€ŽDiscoverWhatsInsideâ€¬


Have they ever given Noya Lip Balm before? I couldn't find any references to it and it would totally fit in with the food theme we've been seeing. Is this a hidden clue?


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox posted an intriguing picture tonight . . .
> 
> ...


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It would be a little funny if BB and Ipsy were sampling the same product. Imagine the horror!


 I was thinking the same thing hahahaha


----------



## oliverbenny (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi everyone!!

I just got on the wait list for birchbox.  Does anyone know how long the wait time is right know?  I also got on the Ispy waitlist too today.  These will be may first subscription boxes ever.  I am so excited.

Does anyone know if birchbox has a promo code for newbies or such? 

Thanks so much,

Alicia


----------



## Superfish19 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Hi everyone!! I just got on the wait list for birchbox.Â  Does anyone know how long the wait time is right know?Â  I also got on the Ispy waitlist too today.Â  These will be may first subscription boxes ever.Â  I am so excited. Does anyone know if birchbox has a promo code for newbies or such?Â  Thanks so much, Alicia


 I don't know how long it is now. But I was on it for about a month.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my BB order in today.  I got a different mystery pick two than others I have seen posted.  I got a Karuna Hydrating treatment mask and Algenist Firming and Lifting cream.


 That Algenist cream is the BEST I HAVE EVER tried..  I wish I could afford it!!  BEST CREAM EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oliverbenny (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Aug 2, 2013)

I think BB sampled that lip balm a long time ago if i'm not mistaken. can't remember when, but maybe in their first year? maybe the pics are just pics people posted over the years.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think BB sampled that lip balm a long time ago if i'm not mistaken. can't remember when, but maybe in their first year? maybe the pics are just pics people posted over the years.


 Noya has only been around since July 2012 so it would had to have been in the last year. I don't recall seeing it in any boxes since last September when I joined.


----------



## brittneygg (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally my train of thought- ALL ABOARD!! CHOO CHOO!!!!
> 
> I haven't tried Suki but since EVERYONE loves it, I thought I'd give it a try too lol


 I so wish that I didn't have a severe Citrus allergy, I got it in my box, it smelled heavenly, my 15 year old cousin, was happy to have it passed off to her


----------



## gemstone (Aug 2, 2013)

Okay I think I figured out why that lip balm is there: I think whoever made the image selected a random cross section of images tagged with te birchbox tag. That product is actually a post about ipsy spoilers, but the poster wanted more people to view it and tagged it with birchbox.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Feeling pretty awesome about this order I made last night! Though I do keep feeling like I should've ordered the ModelCo Party Proof lipsticks in Classics instead of the LAQA&amp;Co duo. I'm STILL waffling back and forth on which I should've ordered! Especially since I'm sure it'll be a pain in the butt if I want  to return the LAQA and get the ModelCo instead.


 Great!


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Okay I think I figured out why that lip balm is there: I think whoever made the image selected a random cross section of images tagged with te birchbox tag. That product is actually a post about ipsy spoilers, but the poster wanted more people to view it and tagged it with birchbox.


 That makes sense. Whoever put it together probably didn't check to make sure it had been sampled. I HATE it when people do that on Instagram. It's so annoying.


----------



## HHummel (Aug 2, 2013)

> Hi everyone!! I just got on the wait list for birchbox.Â  Does anyone know how long the wait time is right know?Â  I also got on the Ispy waitlist too today.Â  These will be may first subscription boxes ever.Â  I am so excited. Does anyone know if birchbox has a promo code for newbies or such?Â  Thanks so much, Alicia


 Woohoo! Congratulations! I hope you don't have to to wait too long. BirchBox emailed me a promo code for 20% my first BB shop purchase sound my second month. I signed up in May and received the code the end of June.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Okay I think I figured out why that lip balm is there:
> 
> I think whoever made the image selected a random cross section of images tagged with te birchbox tag. That product is actually a post about ipsy spoilers, but the poster wanted more people to view it and tagged it with birchbox.


 Haha! Great minds! I posted the same thought on the Ipsy thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I recognized that lip balm pic from searching the #ipsy hashtag earlier and then saw it also had the #birchbox tag and that pic was posted around the same time as the other pics in the collage. Someone at BB likely just searched the birchbox hashtag on instagram and pulled the first group of photos they saw. Haha!


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 2, 2013)

Woo hoo...have an un-clicky truck for both accounts.  So ready to see what they're sending out this month!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Feeling pretty awesome about this order I made last night! Though I do keep feeling like I should've ordered the ModelCo Party Proof lipsticks in Classics instead of the LAQA&amp;Co duo. I'm STILL waffling back and forth on which I should've ordered! Especially since I'm sure it'll be a pain in the butt if I want  to return the LAQA and get the ModelCo instead.


  
Great order! I just got some Laqa and Co lippies and I have the Model Co party proof lipstick in Peony- i think I like the Model Co better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It could be the colors tho- the Peony looks awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo hoo...have an un-clicky truck for both accounts.  So ready to see what they're sending out this month!


 Me too! I never got a truck this early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 2, 2013)

I just realized that I had forgotten to review my July box! Hooray for points. I also just found out that someone used my referral link from my blog, but I have no clue who they are. I wish I could send them a little thank you!


----------



## gemstone (Aug 2, 2013)

> That makes sense. Whoever put it together probably didn't check to make sure it had been sampled. I HATE it when people do that on Instagram. It's so annoying.


 Ugh me too. After my home team won the Super Bowl, most of the #baltimore and #ravens tags were teenagers from the Ukraine or some other post soviet country trying to get followers. (All the tags would be #ravens #baltimore #superbowl #sanfrancisco #49ers but it would just be selfless of teenagers)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 2, 2013)

That email about the BB bobby pins that came out this morning is soooo lame! I want them to come back! Why don't you wanna carry cheap, cute bobby pins that qualify for free shipping BB? why?!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi! I'm sorry to have to ask here bec I cannot seem to find this code in search engines. I got a 9 month code and 3 month code for my 2nd acct. I was given 2 weeks. I threw it in trash at the time and was unable to retrieve 'em. Do you guys mind giving me the code for 9 months and 3 months? I think it expires on Aug 1st? If I get lucky to try? It wouldn't hurt.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 2, 2013)

> Hi! I'm sorry to have to ask here bec I cannot seem to find this code in search engines. I got a 9 month code and 3 month code for my 2nd acct. I was given 2 weeks. I threw it in trash at the time and was unable to retrieve 'em. Do you guys mind giving me the code for 9 months and 3 months? I think it expires on Aug 1st? If I get lucky to try? It wouldn't hurt.


 Three months is 3month20


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Three months is 3month20


 I tried that it didn't work. I guess it expired. ðŸ˜”


----------



## kira685 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried that it didn't work. I guess it expired. ðŸ˜”


 Lexxie I got an email on Tuesday about the 3 month code expiring that day, so yeah.. it's expired =(


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Aug 2, 2013)

> That email about the BB bobby pins that came out this morning is soooo lame! I want them to come back! Why don't you wanna carry cheap, cute bobby pins that qualify for free shipping BB? why?!


 What did it say? I wanted to order them!


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 2, 2013)

just checked and i have a non clicky trucks for august 





although mine updated early last time and i still got my box way after most people


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 2, 2013)

> just checked and i have a non clicky trucks for augustÂ
> 
> 
> 
> although mine updated early last time and i still got my box way after most people


 Ditto.


----------



## angienharry (Aug 2, 2013)

Both of my accounts have August non clicky trucks. Woohoo we're getting closer!


----------



## dashali (Aug 2, 2013)

Got my order, and my mystery sample pack had Beauty protector (Yay!) and Le Metier de Beaute pencil in brown.

Looks like pencil is extra expensive, like $36, but it is not waterproof, and looks like it is moving pretty freely and does not set!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dashali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my order, and my mystery sample pack had Beauty protector (Yay!) and Le Metier de Beaute pencil in brown.
> 
> Looks like pencil is extra expensive, like $36, but it is not waterproof, and looks like it is moving pretty freely and does not set!


 That's a great pick two!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 2, 2013)

On the lookout for my clicky trucks




This will be my first month with 2 subs not counting July because it was a welcome box.


----------



## angienharry (Aug 2, 2013)

> On the lookout for my clicky trucks
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my first month with 2 subs not counting July because it was a welcome box.


 Me too. Last months welcome box was pitiful too!!


----------



## CBritt (Aug 2, 2013)

Okay. So totally random question. Does anyone know what shipping speed the free shipping is? I placed my order Wednesday night and it says it will estimated delivery is Saturday. So it's going from NJ to IL in 2 days? That seems weird to me, but the last time I bought anything they were still with the other shipping company, so who knows?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 2, 2013)

> What did it say? I wanted to order them!


 Just uploading the email --



SO LAME.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 2, 2013)

dang. i guess they only had a limited amount of the bobby pins made.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CBritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Okay. So totally random question. Does anyone know what shipping speed the free shipping is? I placed my order Wednesday night and it says it will estimated delivery is Saturday. So it's going from NJ to IL in 2 days? That seems weird to me, but the last time I bought anything they were still with the other shipping company, so who knows?


 Their shipping is SO much better now. They're using USPS priority I believe. I had one order come last week and it took 3 days from NJ to Alaska (shipped 7/26, arrived 7/29)! I have another coming tomorrow, ordered 7/30, shipped 7/31, due to arrive (per USPS) on 8/3.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Just uploading the email --
> 
> 
> 
> SO LAME.


 Aww. That's a bummer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 2, 2013)

The good side of this Bobby pin tragedy, is that seeing how popular they were, may encourage bb to give us more extras like this in the future. I for one, would welcome branded extras, especially if the are cute and not made out of paper.


----------



## brittneygg (Aug 2, 2013)

unclicky truck for me too! yay! I never get one this early in the month!!

wheres the spoilers?!!? I need a theme??


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What did it say? I wanted to order them!
> ...


----------



## brittneygg (Aug 2, 2013)

I wonder if they didn't expect them to be very popular and thought they would have a surplus to throw in boxes for the next few months.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Aug 2, 2013)

I got the unclicky truck too woo. I went to check for a tracking number because I never got one last month and found out I had to log in to my account to find it lol


----------



## mooreeeg (Aug 2, 2013)

> Both of my accounts have August non clicky trucks. Woohoo we're getting closer!


 Where do you go to see these?


----------



## tabarhodes (Aug 2, 2013)

That's so weird about the bobby pins...although I can't say that I liked them.  I love bobby pins but these were way to difficult to use lol.


----------



## msbelle (Aug 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mooreeeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Both of my accounts have August non clicky trucks. Woohoo we're getting closer!
Where do you go to see these? Mouse over your name on the top right of the page and click on Account Settings. On the left of that page there is a truck and when your box ships it will have a tracking number to click on.


----------



## cbs73 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their shipping is SO much better now. They're using USPS priority I believe. I had one order come last week and it took 3 days from NJ to Alaska (shipped 7/26, arrived 7/29)! I have another coming tomorrow, ordered 7/30, shipped 7/31, due to arrive (per USPS) on 8/3.


 My order was supposed to arrive yesterday here in Chicago.  Its still in Jersey City according to USPS tracking.  I emailed BB CS this morning and they said they will look into it as even they acknowledge it is a weird situation.  They did, however, acknowledge they have no idea how my order was shipped two day shipping when I didn't select that when I placed the order.  Why has shipping to my building in Chicago (which is in a well traveled area and down the street from a post office) become such an issue lately?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 2, 2013)

> Okay. So totally random question. Does anyone know what shipping speed the free shipping is? I placed my order Wednesday night and it says it will estimated delivery is Saturday. So it's going from NJ to IL in 2 days? That seems weird to me, but the last time I bought anything they were still with the other shipping company, so who knows?


 I ordered Tuesday night, my shipping e-mail came Wednesday afternoon, and my stuff arrived today. I did free shipping and used 200 Birchbox points, so I paid nothing. It shipped USPS all the way, no UPS or New Logistics. I like that they are back to fast shipping.


----------



## mooreeeg (Aug 2, 2013)

> Mouse over your name on the top right of the page and click on Account Settings. On the left of that page there is a truck and when your box ships it will have a tracking number to click on.


 Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Suki always reminds me of Fruity Pebbles. In fact I bought some after I got the Suki sample because of the craving the smell caused!


 I always think Fruit Loops. hehe


----------



## Kira Sanders (Aug 3, 2013)

August Theme~ Finishing School

Possible Products in August BB:

Whish Exfoliating Body Wash

Whish Correcting Gel

Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery Treatment

Juice Beauty Oil Free Moisturizer

Jasmine Seven Fresh Feet Wipes

Mally Beauty Evercolor Starlight Waterproof eyeliner

More Model Co. Party Proof Lipsticks


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kira Sanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> August Theme~ Finishing School
> 
> ...


 Nicole posts here, yes? Or am I crazy? ha. Birchbox famous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I like most of the items in the preview...I would love the Whish correcting gel!


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kira Sanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> August Theme~ Finishing School
> 
> ...


 I was just about to post this! You beat me to it


----------



## Kira Sanders (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm not sure why the video is cut off. Any advice on how to fix it?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 3, 2013)

Hmmm... nothing too exciting, but I wouldn't hate any of it 



 So... win?  Kinda?


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kira Sanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure why the video is cut off. Any advice on how to fix it?


I was able to watch the whole video without any problems.  This month looks like it should be pretty good.  I would love the eyeliner or lipsticks.  Also, kind of hoping they sample the beauty protector shampoo and conditioner again, I really want to try them.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kira Sanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure why the video is cut off. Any advice on how to fix it?


 If you mean how it's cut off on the sides, if you scroll all the way to the right and click on the YouTube link in the bottom right hand corner of the video, it will take you to the video's page on YouTube, and you can see the whole screen.

Hopefully that's what you meant!


----------



## Kira Sanders (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you mean how it's cut off on the sides, if you scroll all the way to the right and click on the YouTube link in the bottom right hand corner of the video, it will take you to the video's page on YouTube, and you can see the whole screen.
> 
> Hopefully that's what you meant!


Oh, okay. Yes, that was what I meant! I didn't want anyone to half to watch a cut in half video! What you suggested works great. Takes you straight to you tube! Thank you.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Aug 3, 2013)

Only thing I'm interested in is the Model Co lipstick! and maybe the eyeliner!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 3, 2013)

The products are decent. So many repeat brands. Nothing I'm dying to try. Hopefully, the products not featured in the video will be good. I appreciate these sneak peeks, but, man, Katia's voice and manner of speaking is hard to listen to.


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 3, 2013)

Another disappointing August. Last year my August box was the worst of the year. I already received the lipstick and nothing else looks exciting to me. I really dislike Mally and Whish so I am sure I will get those in my box.


----------



## HHummel (Aug 3, 2013)

Why do I find these videos painful to watch? It's like the plastics club. Or step ford wives. All bright whites, fake smiles, screw up script lines, and baby Paris Hilton-like voices.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 3, 2013)

Hoping to try the Model Co Party Proof this month.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Aug 3, 2013)

> Why do I find these videos painful to watch? It's like the plastics club. Or step ford wives. All bright whites, fake smiles, screw up script lines, and baby Paris Hilton-like voices.


 THIS.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 3, 2013)

> :clap Â unclicky truck for me too! yay! I never get one this early in the month!! wheres the spoilers?!!? I need a theme??


 I believe it's called Food something related products. I think we talked about this in earlier post go back on page 4 to 7.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 3, 2013)

> The products are decent. So many repeat brands. Nothing I'm dying to try. Hopefully, the products not featured in the video will be good. I appreciate these sneak peeks, but, man, Katia's voice and manner of speaking is hard to listen to.


 I never really paid attention to that. Since I don't really care for her voice (can't tell if its pitchy high) since I'm deaf. It does sounded like a squeaky mouse sound. Seriously LOL. You know these days they could hire a vocal coach to work on their voices/speaking skills?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *brittneygg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Why do I find these videos painful to watch? It's like the plastics club. Or step ford wives. All bright whites, fake smiles, screw up script lines, and baby Paris Hilton-like voices.


 I really don't think its that bad and I've always found them to be relatable, but you can't please everyone. I think saying they're Paris Hilton-like is taking it a little too far though. I know I'm literally that awkward and unnatural sounding in videos which is why I'm not a vlogger.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 3, 2013)

> Why do I find these videos painful to watch? It's like the plastics club. Or step ford wives. All bright whites, fake smiles, screw up script lines, and baby Paris Hilton-like voices.


 I usually watch them with the sound off. I can still see what the products are, but don't have to hear the babbling.


----------



## HHummel (Aug 3, 2013)

> I really don't think its that bad and I've always found them to be relatable, but you can't please everyone. I think saying they're Paris Hilton-like is taking it a little too far though.


 It's the voice. Paris Hilton uses a different voice in public. It's high pitched. Her normal voice is actually quite deep. I see that they try to make their videos as if it's a couple of ladies talking and chatting about products and including the viewer, but there's just something off about their production.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Why do I find these videos painful to watch? It's like the plastics club. Or step ford wives. All bright whites, fake smiles, screw up script lines, and baby Paris Hilton-like voices.
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's the voice. Paris Hilton uses a different voice in public. It's high pitched. Her normal voice is actually quite deep.
> 
> I see that they try to make their videos as if it's a couple of ladies talking and chatting about products and including the viewer, but there's just something off about their production.


 They're not actresses, that's why its "off." Unless someone is a professional they're going to be some unnaturalness to anything that's scripted/rehearsed. I mean they're former Harvard Business Students.

ETA: thanks magicalmom :3


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's actually a new vocal trend/linguistic shift called a "vocal fry":  drawing out the last vocal sound in a sentence using a flat, guttural tone, and "uptalk":  ending with an inquisitive uptick.  (I combine them and use it to annoy my husband sometimes when I say "I know, riiiiight?")
> ...


 I definitely do this in professional situations, I even pick up a southern accent for it too bahahah. I think most women in my life do some kind of vocal shift actually hahaha.


----------



## Superfish19 (Aug 3, 2013)

> In the video they announced this month's theme as Finishing School (as in items that will "finish" your look. Â No idea how the foot wipes fit into that theme, but oh well!) We were apparently waaaay off in thinking it was a food theme!


 Their themes never make sense to me.


----------



## HHummel (Aug 3, 2013)

> It's actually a new vocal trend/linguistic shift called a "vocal fry": Â drawing out the last vocal sound in a sentence using a flat, guttural tone, and "uptalk": Â ending with an inquisitive uptick. Â (I combine them and use it to annoy my husband sometimes when I say "I know, It's personal opinion as to whether it's annoying, amusing, or even endearing. Â NY Times did a recent article on it: http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/28/science/young-women-often-trendsetters-in-vocal-patterns.html?pagewanted=all&amp;_r=0 ETA: Â kawaiimeows, love the new profile pic!


 Wow. I just read the article. I never considered it was employed as a technique. That's very interesting.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 3, 2013)

Seeing two makeup products in the video was pretty cool, I feel like that hasn't happened in a while. I wonder how many boxes they'll actually end up being in.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 3, 2013)

I find their manner of speaking to be artificial and affected. I know they're just trying to be enthusiastic and I'm sure they're perfectly nice women, but I would find them a helluva lot more relatable if they dialed it down a notch. And I agree. I don't see where the products tie into the theme. Foot wipes? I don't know...


----------



## goldenmeans (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kira Sanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> August Theme~ Finishing School
> 
> ...


September is the last month of summer, ladies. Didn't you go to Harvard?


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 3, 2013)

> It's actually a new vocal trend/linguistic shift called a "vocal fry": Â drawing out the last vocal sound in a sentence using a flat, guttural tone, and "uptalk": Â ending with an inquisitive uptick. Â (I combine them and use it to annoy my husband sometimes when I say "I know, riiiiight?") It's personal opinion as to whether it's annoying, amusing, or even endearing. Â NY Times did a recent article on it: http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/28/science/young-women-often-trendsetters-in-vocal-patterns.html?pagewanted=all&amp;_r=0 ETA: Â kawaiimeows, love the new profile pic!


 This is an interesting article. Some of you know that I'm deaf and I don't use sign language. I have this deaf accent that can be confused as German accent. Most people find my voice very annoying but they just don't have patience, no tolerance, or just not a good listeners. Some people love my voice because they feel that I connect them well on personal level. Sometimes they tell me that it is entertaining or challenging to their ears (some people crave challenges and some don't). I would never do vlogging. I guess I'm just a little boring person when it comes listening some people's immature voices that leaves me more time to figure out what are they trying to say. Why? I don't evasdrop on other people's conversations to learn these slangs and so on.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Aug 3, 2013)

> I find their manner of speaking to be artificial and affected. I know they're just trying to be enthusiastic and I'm sure they're perfectly nice women, but I would find them a helluva lot more relatable if they dialed it down a notch. And I agree. I don't see where the products tie into the theme. Foot wipes? I don't know...


 Exactly. We're ALL entitled to have an opinion, and I definitely think the majority of their consumer base would appreciate a reduction in the artificial pretense of their videos...regardless of the fact if they've had any professional voice coaching, or not, IMHO,as an entrepreneur, your main focus in that setting should be securing a relatable factor with your viewership


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 3, 2013)

> Only thing I'm interested in is the Model Co lipstick! and maybe the eyeliner!


 Same Here.


----------



## basementsong (Aug 3, 2013)

Was expecting my order from BB to be delivered today. I live in a big apartment building, so I've been watching my tracking page online. About an hour ago I refreshed the page and saw my package had been delivered! Our mail carriers are supposed to leave slips in our mailboxes, but often times they don't. So when I got to my mailbox and saw nothing in there, I wasn't totally surprised/dismayed. I went to check with the woman sitting at our front desk, and she said that USPS hasn't even been to our building yet today. Looked through our package log book, and yeah, nothing here yet for me.

A little peeved... but mostly because I want to go out and go dress shopping, but I don't feel like washing my hair, and my BB package has dry shampoo in it! So I'm just sitting at home and waiting on this package to arrive so I can get ready to go out then leave.

Sigh. Oh well! At least there are spoilers! Fingers crossed for one of the ModelCo lipsticks from the Classics collection in my box. That's pretty much the only thing from the video that excites me.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 3, 2013)

> August Theme~ Finishing School Possible Products in August BB: Whish Exfoliating Body Wash Whish Correcting Gel Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery Treatment Juice Beauty Oil Free Moisturizer Jasmine Seven Fresh Feet Wipes Mally Beauty Evercolor Starlight Waterproof eyeliner More Model Co. Party Proof Lipsticks


 Thank you thank you thank you so much for listing the products so I don't actually have to watch the video. I've come sooo close to giving every Birchbox Preview video a thumbs down because the girls are so fake and annoying.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't care how they talk, just so long as we continue to get sneak peeks!


----------



## cari12 (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't care how they talk, just so long as we continue to get sneak peeks!


 Ditto  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 3, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I believe it's called Food something related products. I think we talked about this in earlier post go back on page 4 to 7.
Apparently the theme is "Finishing School"...the food theme was just what people were guessing early on.

Not that I think the themes are really relevant to the boxes, but I guess that doesn't really matter to me, either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 3, 2013)

I am not overly excited by any of the products in the sneak peak video. I would like to see some different brands in the boxes. I'm  most interested in the Mally eyeliner and (oddly) the Malin Goetz deordorant. I hope I do not get any Miss Jessie's samples *fingers crossed*

I am thinking about breaking up with BB for a while after this month. I already broke up with Ipsy and recently got on the PopSugar train...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't care how they talk, just so long as we continue to get sneak peeks!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't care how they talk, just so long as we continue to get sneak peeks!


 Yeah, they don't bother me in the slightest...I honestly find just about all youtube videos of this type (previews, reviews, tutorials) to be awkward to watch and I would find them even more awkward to film, so I think they do a good job. 

If they were less enthusiastic, people would just say "See? They don't even care about the products, how can they expect us to??" lol


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> September is the last month of summer, ladies. Didn't you go to Harvard?


 Traditionally, it's defined that way in the Gregorian calendar because March 20th and September 22nd are supposed to be the equinox while June 21st and December 21st at the summer and winter solstices. But based on cognitive grouping and actual temperature/weather (particularly the last), the seasons are more like Dec--&gt;Feb, Mar--&gt;May, Jun--&gt;Aug, Sept--&gt;Nov, whereas on an actual calendar, the seasons are closer to Jan--&gt;Mar, Apr--&gt;Jun, July--&gt;Sept, Oct--&gt;Dec which, if you live in an area with actual season is probably not what you experience.

Also, pssh. Everyone knows people from Harvard can't count. You should be ashamed to be surprised  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 3, 2013)

> I am not overly excited by any of the products in the sneak peak video. I would like to see some different brands in the boxes. I'm Â most interested in the Mally eyeliner and (oddly) the Malin Goetz deodorant. I hope I do not get any Miss Jessie's samples *fingers crossed* I am thinking about breaking up with BB for a while after this month. I already broke up with Ipsy and recently got on the PopSugar train...Â


 i think the malin + goetz deoderant is a new item in the store and not a sample they'll be sending out. i would've liked to try it too. i love that brand.


----------



## tasertag (Aug 3, 2013)

> August Theme~ Finishing School Possible Products in August BB: Whish Exfoliating Body Wash Whish Correcting Gel Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery Treatment Juice Beauty Oil Free Moisturizer Jasmine Seven Fresh Feet Wipes Mally Beauty Evercolor Starlight Waterproof eyeliner More Model Co. Party Proof Lipsticks


 Thanks for posting this!! I might be in the minority but I want the foot wipes! I hate feeling that my feet are filthy.


----------



## birdiebijou (Aug 3, 2013)

The videos are pretty cheesy, but I think about how horrible I'd look and sound in a video, so gotta give them props for putting themselves out there month after month. Is it weird that the product I'm most interested in is the deodorant?? I've enjoyed the malin+goetz samples I've received in the past and I'd love to switch to a more natural deo. But looks like that's a store addition, not a sample, bummer.


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 3, 2013)

I hope I get a Miss Jessies hair treatment, or a totally awesome box with none of the listed items from the video.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 3, 2013)

None of the products in the video are super exciting for me. I wouldn't mind getting most of them, just nothing I MUST have. 

I am, however, expecting to get the Beauty Protector spray. Mostly because I just finally ordered the full size after not getting it in my box so undoubtedly it will finally show up


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for posting this!! I might be in the minority but I want the foot wipes! I hate feeling that my feet are filthy.


 I want the feet things too!  Going to Aruba in a few weeks, and those would be great to get the sand off.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm using the CC cream from last month's box today. So far it's pretty good! We'll see how it holds up by the end of the day.


----------



## tasertag (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want the feet things too!  Going to Aruba in a few weeks, and those would be great to get the sand off.


 I was just in Aruba 2 weeks ago!! Great place for scuba diving and snorkeling...The feet wipes would be great! I hope you have a fantastic time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I find their manner of speaking to be artificial and affected. I know they're just trying to be enthusiastic and I'm sure they're perfectly nice women, but I would find them a helluva lot more relatable if they dialed it down a notch.
> 
> And I agree. I don't see where the products tie into the theme. Foot wipes? I don't know...


 Wiping my feet is always the last thing I do before I leave the house, duh. 

(Actually, I wouldn't mind getting them--we just moved into an older house and we are doing some wiring and there is always crap on the floor, I wash my feet before bed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## misskelliemarie (Aug 3, 2013)

I want the eyeliner and the lipstick since I didn't get it last month. Some of the other stuff looked interesting too, but not anything that I absolutely need. Ipsy looks like it's going to be better than BB this month, but I think it's still going to be a decent month. Anything will be better than my BB last month.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 3, 2013)

I guess foot wipes make sense to me because where I live, sandals are worn daily, and my feet do get dirty because of it. They're not the most attractive sounding sample (vs getting like lipstick or something) but I can see them coming in handy. Heck if anything I could use them to clean my leather sandals.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 3, 2013)

I just wanted to mention one thing:

I really like they're partnering with Ann Taylor this month. I liked the Madewell partnership, but Madewell -- while being great quality -- is also extremely expensive considering the style of clothing they sell (basically like Anthropology-price but UO-style except a less evil). I ended up getting a super cute dress from there that I'm basically terrified of wearing because it's so expensive and specialty.

Ann Taylor, though, is more office worker friendly price and style wise, and they do have cute things. So I am very excited about this. Hopefully we'll be able to get a coupon and combine it with one of their 40-60% flash sales  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 3, 2013)

> None of the products in the video are super exciting for me. I wouldn't mind getting most of them, just nothing I MUST have.Â  I am, however, expecting to get the Beauty Protector spray. Mostly because I just finally ordered the full size after not getting it in my box so undoubtedly it will finally show up


 Ditto. I don't wanna to complain but I have a feeling (trying not to jump into conclusions here) that I might get the worst boxes. ðŸ˜•


----------



## Trystelle (Aug 3, 2013)

Got the lipstick last month and everything else looks good with the exception of the foot wipes.  I hope to get the eyeliner because I have so much skin care already.  If not, I finally ordered some of The Balm products from Hautelook, that and Ipsy should get me through the month.......maybe!

Trystelle


----------



## tasertag (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just wanted to mention one thing:
> 
> ...


 I feel like the Ann Taylor offer would have worked better with last month's SUITS theme. But that's my opinion - I'll definitely use it.


----------



## Steffi (Aug 3, 2013)

Meh, not excited about anything, but hopefully this'll be  better than the box I got LAST August.  Remember the horrible box that had mostly tanning wipes in it? Yep.


----------



## Superfish19 (Aug 3, 2013)

> I guess foot wipes make sense to me because where I live, sandals are worn daily, and my feet do get dirty because of it. They're not the most attractive sounding sample (vs getting like lipstick or something) but I can see them coming in handy. Heck if anything I could use them to clean my leather sandals.


 I live in a climate where you can pretty much wear sandals year round. So I'd also be thrilled.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 3, 2013)

I hope I get some foot wipes!  I hate shoes, so between bare feet and flip flops/sandals, I go through baby wipes like toilet paper.  They don't smell the best though, I'd love to try these wipes featured!

Also would like to try the eyeliner and lipstick.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I get some foot wipes!  I hate shoes, so between bare feet and flip flops/sandals, I go through baby wipes like toilet paper.  They don't smell the best though, I'd love to try these wipes featured!
> 
> Also would like to try the eyeliner and lipstick.


 My family always uses baby wipes too! My mom just never stopped buying them after my little brother grew out of them bahah. They're so convenient, but I'd love a better scented option.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> None of the products in the video are super exciting for me. I wouldn't mind getting most of them, just nothing I MUST have.
> 
> I am, however, expecting to get the Beauty Protector spray. Mostly because I just finally ordered the full size after not getting it in my box so undoubtedly it will finally show up


 I got the sample first, then the big bottle... but when we went home to visit family for 3 weeks, I refilled my sample bottle from the big bottle and took that.  So it does come in handy to have both 






I really hope I get an InStain blush that was sampled last month... I was seriously excited to get Benefit's Girl Meets Pearl, but I WANTED A BLUSH.  Lol first world problems....


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Aug 3, 2013)

> Nicole posts here, yes? Or am I crazy? ha. Birchbox famous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like most of the items in the preview...I would love the Whish correcting gel!


 Whhhhhaaaatttt?! That is CRAZY! : D


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 3, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> None of the products in the video are super exciting for me. I wouldn't mind getting most of them, just nothing I MUST have.
> 
> I am, however, expecting to get the Beauty Protector spray. Mostly because I just finally ordered the full size after not getting it in my box so undoubtedly it will finally show up


 I got the sample first, then the big bottle... but when we went home to visit family for 3 weeks, I refilled my sample bottle from the big bottle and took that.  So it does come in handy to have both 





I really hope I get an InStain blush that was sampled last month... I was seriously excited to get Benefit's Girl Meets Pearl, but I WANTED A BLUSH.  Lol first world problems....


I have very limited storage space in my bathroom so I keep the mini in the medicine cabinet with my other hair goop and the full size stays in a different location where I keep the "big" stuff. I refill as necessary. lol


----------



## Tiffany27la (Aug 3, 2013)

> Whhhhhaaaatttt?! That is CRAZY! : D


 I thought the same thing! I was like, "Hey! I 'know' her!"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My family always uses baby wipes too! My mom just never stopped buying them after my little brother grew out of them bahah. They're so convenient, but I'd love a better scented option.


 haha, I'm glad I'm not the only one who keeps baby wipes around despite not having little kids around anymore. They're just handy for so many things!

I too woudln't mind getting the foot wipes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 3, 2013)

Am I dense? What is the Whish correcting gel for?


----------



## cari12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Baby wipes are awesome! I have 2 kiddos still in diapers full time so we definitely use a lot there but I'd say a good 1/2 of our wipes are used for other things - they're pretty awesome at getting crayon off the wall ;-) Thank goodness for Costco!


----------



## cari12 (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Am I dense? What is the Whish correcting gel for?


 http://www.birchbox.com/shop/whish-correcting-gel

i was wondering too and then found that link. i guess it looks like an all around anti-aging thing, particularly for sunburns? i'm actually really liking the sound of it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 3, 2013)

i think i found the placeholder for the august box links. they're 404ing through #23, but they might end up having more variations.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb23


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 3, 2013)

looks like i'm in the minority and i don't mind the sneak peak videos, in fact i found this month's cute and silly. i can understand it, they market themselves as fun and the videos have a whimsical feel to them so the cheesy half acting and girly feel fit.

also, i have no problem with the super girly voices. so many of us women do a higher 'girlier' voice on the phone or for recordings...a lot. without even noticing it. most of my friends do it, and they don't even realize. I think a part of it is we get surprised as to how much lower our voices sound played back to us so they may just be changing it a little too much to account for the change. i may not want to talk a certain way but i'm not going to criticize a woman's value for doing so.

nothing wow-ed me but I liked a lot of the brands so I'm sure there will be at least something worth trying in my box


----------



## PR Rosebud (Aug 3, 2013)

I really love all the videos. I love the enthusiasm. I'm sure if the videos were more toned down then people would say the videos were on the dull side. Thank-you super Moderator lady for the info on the Whish item I was wondering about that too. Also for the link for boxes. I like the sneak peaks especially the Mally and Model lipstick. Hoping for a great box. MUT members are the Bomb!


----------



## msbelle (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I find their manner of speaking to be artificial and affected. I know they're just trying to be enthusiastic and I'm sure they're perfectly nice women, but I would find them a helluva lot more relatable if they dialed it down a notch.
> 
> And I agree. I don't see where the products tie into the theme. Foot wipes? I don't know...


 I'd just about be willing to bet the farm that I get the foot wipes. Foot wipes? ahahahahahah Yeah, I'm going to pop right on over and get those, lol.


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 3, 2013)

Funny, I always think I have a lower voice but then I hear a recording and its weird how high my voice is... and I have a smallllllll lisp on my s's. There goes my oscar *sigh*.


----------



## KayEss (Aug 3, 2013)

I want foot wipes! I use baby wipes to wipe my feet down all the time. I just hate having dirty feet, and it's much more of a problem during sandal season. I would also love the eyeliner or the hair treatment.

Bummed that they're teasing me with that deodorant! I'd love to get some deodorant in my Birchbox, but I don't think they're sampling it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And please, NO LIPSTICK! (I may be the only one that feels that way...)

I hope they don't do that thing with the cymbals in the videos from now on and that that's just a "finishing school" thing. Kind of obnoxious.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's actually a new vocal trend/linguistic shift called a "vocal fry":  drawing out the last vocal sound in a sentence using a flat, guttural tone, and "uptalk":  ending with an inquisitive uptick.  (I combine them and use it to annoy my husband sometimes when I say "I know, riiiiight?")
> ...


OMG YES KAWAII, you look GORGEOUS!





and how am I so behind on this thread?! I missed the sneak peek vid!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good point! And now that I've gotten it, tried it, and smelled it I wouldn't mind a sample size either. I might start using this stuff as a room spray, lol!


 Have you tried Aquolina Pink Sugar perfume? It's what Beauty Protector reminded me a bit of, when I got it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZeeOmega (Aug 3, 2013)

I also keep a stash of baby wipes and have yet to have kids. They're great for wiping down your pets when they get themselves in some sort of mess or for wiping off cat dander. The baby wipes are much cheaper than the pet wipes sold in pet stores and basically have the some ingredients.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG YES KAWAII, you look GORGEOUS!
> ...


 awww thanks cookie! the smile in your new pic is just so adorable


----------



## msbelle (Aug 3, 2013)

I'd love to try the lipstick. But I'll stick with the baby wipes, and peppermint foot spray from the dollar store, for my feet.


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 3, 2013)

I heard Puffs started doing this wet tissue *googles*

Puffs Fresh Face tissues: http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=485542&amp;catid=184276&amp;aid=333840&amp;aparam=QFGLnEolOWg-gjYjuCtMiOPC6K8flZM4Xg

Which I'm sure will be nicer to use than baby wipes (no fragrance).


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 3, 2013)

Kind of off topic, but still Birch Box related.  (I figured none of you ladies would mind since the boxes haven't rolled out yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

A lot of you ladies ordered full size Suki scrubs and got weird/questionable jars.  When you contacted Birch Box, did they make/ask you to send the bad jars back to them? 

I have been using Visanti scrub, which is great, but I'm tired of the smell.  So I finally broke down and bought a jar of Suki this week, and it arrived today, Yay!  Smells fantastic! 

Except... it arrived with a heavily scratched up broken lid (does not seal), a clearly visible finger swipe along the excess scrub stuck to inside of lid, half visible finger swipe across the top of the scrub in the jar, and a smooshed up box where you open it on the bottom-like somebody either dropped it or pried it open.  It looks like a returned product accidentally sent back out, either that or it was tampered with. 

I took pictures, and I'm about to email Birch Box about it, but I was just wondering how they dealt with the problems recently with you ladies.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kind of off topic, but still Birch Box related.  (I figured none of you ladies would mind since the boxes haven't rolled out yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )
> 
> ...


 I've never heard of anyone being asked to send anything back when it came to damaged products.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've never heard of anyone being asked to send anything back when it came to damaged products.


 same. i've always heard of them sending a replacement but not asking for the damaged one. you have pictures showing everything so i'm sure you won't have any problems.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I heard Puffs started doing this wet tissue *googles*
> 
> ...


 $5 for 45 wipes is pretty steep. You can get 792 unscented baby wipes from Target for $13.99. That's enough to wipe your feet twice a day for a year and still have 62 left over! If it's good enough for a baby's butt, it's good enough for my feet! lol


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same. i've always heard of them sending a replacement but not asking for the damaged one. you have pictures showing everything so i'm sure you won't have any problems.


 That's good to know.  I guess I'll hang on to the smaller shipping box, juuuust in case they ask me to send it back, and throw the bigger one and extra packing stuff away. 

Meanwhile I'll have to find a new place to stash it til I hear from them.  Apparently one of my cats loves the lemon smell of it, and wont leave it alone.  (I thought cats were supposed to not like citrus, lol?)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't think I'll ever stop buying baby wipes, even though my youngest just finished potty training (YAY!!!!).  Amazon automatically mails a huge box of them to me every other month.  Loooooove the cucumber/green tea scent from Huggies.  I still use them for wiping down bathroom counters, getting stuff off the walls/floors/ceilings (boys, right!?), and pretty much anything else you can think of.  Baby wipes rock!


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm excited for the Ann Taylor offer! And I hope that I get to try Mally this month!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow! Somehow I got 10 pages behind. Glad I stopped by to see the sneak peek vid. For some reason, I can NEVER seem to find them on youtube. Oh well. Nothing super exciting for me this month. I would like one of the model co lipsticks and some of the rest looks ok, but it isn't like last month where I wanted the Instain so bad I couldn't stand it. (And I was lucky enough to actually get it--yah!) At any rate, there are other things they sent out recently I'd love to try more than the featured August products--especially the WEI mud mask and beads. So I hope we see those again. But I guess I'm up for most anything as long as it is a good box--ie, no packet samples, no shampoo or conditioner, no ugly nail polish, etc. By the way, whoever first posted that sneak peek video--A BIG, BIG THANK YOU!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> awww thanks cookie! the smile in your new pic is just so adorable


Aww, thank you


----------



## brittneygg (Aug 4, 2013)

I would really like to get a wei mask that or party proof lip stick, or both, but oddly this month I don't have any trepidations like I usually do


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 4, 2013)

As someone with a foot repulsion, hearing about that foot wipe...thing was nasty AF. I actually just shuddered. Gross. I hate, hate, hate feet. *Pounds keyboard.* Sorry.

I'm not really excited about anything in the preview video. If I didn't think there was a 99% chance of the eyeliner being black I might be enthused about that. I could set up my own black eyeliner shop right now, so getting another one really isn't up my alley. My aversion to the Whish products comes from getting the shaving cream. I thought it was both ineffective and smelled nasty. This could be one of those months where I just have to find a bright side in my box.


----------



## Superfish19 (Aug 4, 2013)

> I don't think I'll ever stop buying baby wipes, even though my youngest just finished potty training (YAY!!!!). Â Amazon automatically mails a huge box of them to me every other month. Â Loooooove the cucumber/green tea scent from Huggies. Â I still use them for wiping down bathroom counters, getting stuff off the walls/floors/ceilings (boys, right!?), and pretty much anything else you can think of. Â Baby wipes rock!


 I'm going to have to try those wipes. I ask for baby wipes on my class list because I use them all the time in my classroom. But I can't stand the smell of the regular ones. I usually buy unscented.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 4, 2013)

> I'm going to have to try those wipes. I ask for baby wipes on my class list because I use them all the time in my classroom. But I can't stand the smell of the regular ones. I usually buy unscented.


 Try the boogie wipes. I love it. They come in Fresh ( it's pretty yummy I'm not kidding) and Grape. My toddler is almost 4 and she asks for it all the time. I don't have do it for her; she does it by herself ðŸ˜ƒ probably she loves the smell! I keep a stash in my car at side door pocket: how convenient!


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 4, 2013)

> Kind of off topic, but still Birch Box related.Â  (I figured none of you ladies would mind since the boxes haven't rolled out yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) A lot of you ladies ordered full size Suki scrubs and got weird/questionable jars.Â  When you contacted Birch Box, did they make/ask you to send the bad jars back to them?Â  I have been using Visanti scrub, which is great, but I'm tired of the smell.Â  So I finally broke down and bought a jar of Suki this week, and it arrived today, Yay!Â  Smells fantastic!Â  Except... it arrived with a heavily scratched up broken lid (does not seal), a clearly visible finger swipe along the excess scrub stuck to inside of lid, half visible finger swipe across the top of the scrub in the jar, and a smooshed up box where you open it on the bottom-like somebody either dropped it or pried it open.Â  It looks like a returned product accidentally sent back out, either that or it was tampered with.Â  I took pictures, and I'm about to email Birch Box about it, but I was just wondering how they dealt with the problems recently with you ladies.Â


 Last month I purchased a jar of "It's Potent" benefit eye cream. The jar came in a cute little green box. One of the stickers that was meant to keep the box sealed was ripped, and the box was open. I called BB and they told me to send it back, and they shipped me a new one with the stickers intact. They were sorry that I received a product tgst wasnt up to their standards. I wasn't going to put anything on my face that didn't come completely sealed.


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 4, 2013)

> I really love all the videos. I love the enthusiasm. I'm sure if the videos were more toned down then people would say the videos were on the dull side. Thank-you super Moderator lady for the info on the Whish item I was wondering about that too. Also for the link for boxes. I like the sneak peaks especially the Mally and Model lipstick. Hoping for a great box. MUT members are the Bomb!


 I agree, I watch the New Beauty TestTube videos and they're just ok.. I prefer the Birchbox, they are much more upbeat.


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 4, 2013)

I love baby wipes, I actually use the Pampers Sensitive Unscented wipes for my face at night to remove my makeup and then I wash my face to clean it. I hate the smell of cheap wipes, blech


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 4, 2013)

Anyone else having posts not show up, and then when you try to post that thing again later, it shows up? STOP TRYING TO MAKE ME LOOK LIKE AN IDIOT, MUT!


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 4, 2013)

> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/whish-correcting-gel i was wondering too and then found that link. i guess it looks like an all around anti-aging thing, particularly for sunburns? i'm actually really liking the sound of it.


 Thank you. I might get it in my box, because I have anti-aging and skin care on my profile and bb loves to send me that sort of thing. I'd try it. I wonder how big 150 ml is for that price? Maybe it could be used as a body serum, and that would be nice. I don't have anything like that, yet.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you. I might get it in my box, because I have anti-aging and skin care on my profile and bb loves to send me that sort of thing. I'd try it. I wonder how big 150 ml is for that price? Maybe it could be used as a body serum, and that would be nice. I don't have anything like that, yet.


 I also noticed they have a smaller version of it in a 3 piece set in the shop, if you're into that sort of thing.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/whish-set-of-3-summer-whish-set


----------



## SamAsh (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey ladies! What kind of discount did you get for your one-year anniversary and about when did you get it?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey ladies!
> 
> What kind of discount did you get for your one-year anniversary and about when did you get it?


 25% off my on 13th month


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Aug 4, 2013)

> Hey ladies! What kind of discount did you get for your one-year anniversary and about when did you get it?


 25% off at 13 months, BUT it didn't actually get emailed to me until like 15 months. why? I have no clue.


----------



## SamAsh (Aug 4, 2013)

> 25% off my on 13th month


 Thanks! Ugh, of course it would be on the 13th month. I want it nooooow! Picture the greedy girl from Willy Wonka haha.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 25% off my on 13th month
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 25% off at 13 months, BUT it didn't actually get emailed to me until like 15 months. why? I have no clue.


 apparently someone asked about it recently but BB said they never did a code for your 13th month.

oh, okay okay


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 4, 2013)

My one year came at 13 months--I never got an email though, the code was on a card that was mailed with the keychain.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hoping to try the Model Co Party Proof this month.


Me too!  I liked my box last month but was hoping for one of these.  I need a neutral color in my lipstick collection.


----------



## tasertag (Aug 4, 2013)

> Me too!Â  I liked my box last month but was hoping for one of these.Â  I need a neutral color in my lipstick collection.Â


 I traded for the party proof in get naked. Love it very much. I don't think it's that long lasting though.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I traded for the party proof in get naked. Love it very much. I don't think it's that long lasting though.


Glad to hear you liked it.  The staying power isn't as important to me for neutral lipsticks since I can put them on without a mirror most of the time.  Not true for my deep reds, I tried it once and ended up looking like the joker.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Aug 4, 2013)

> My one year came at 13 months--I never got an email though, the code was on a card that was mailed with the keychain. Â


 I got the key chain too, there was no card with it to explain what it was from though, and at the time I didn't know they sent them out. I got an email like a week after I got the keychain saying that I should have received/would receive a keychain and what it was for. My coupon code was in that email.


----------



## Roxane68 (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Am I dense? What is the Whish correcting gel for?


I was wondering the same thing!

Not too excited for anything in the video. Too bad. It's my birthday month and was hoping for an awesome box. Loved July's box so it would have been hard to top it anyway.  I do want to try the Model Co lipsticks. Nice to see Mally products. I have several of her eyeliners. Hoping they will start carrying her volumizing mascara in the shop. It's one of my favs.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kira Sanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> August Theme~ Finishing School
> 
> ...


 Cant wait! I hope I get one of the model co lipsticks this time around.


----------



## Dots (Aug 4, 2013)

So I have been breaking out a lot on one side of my face recently due to stress, moving, working a lot, and minimal sleep. Plus, I have been out of my usual face stuff and haven't been able to pick it up and have been using random samples which probably made things worse. Enter my DDF acne treatment sample from last month...wow is this stuff amazing. I put it on and within a few hours saw a huge difference and so did my Mom when I saw her later in the day. It has been one day and the difference is amazing! I think I just found a new HG through BB. YAY!!!!!


----------



## KayEss (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I have been breaking out a lot on one side of my face recently due to stress, moving, working a lot, and minimal sleep. Plus, I have been out of my usual face stuff and haven't been able to pick it up and have been using random samples which probably made things worse. Enter my DDF acne treatment sample from last month...wow is this stuff amazing. I put it on and within a few hours saw a huge difference and so did my Mom when I saw her later in the day. It has been one day and the difference is amazing! I think I just found a new HG through BB. YAY!!!!!


 I love the DDF stuff too! Well, not love--I hate the smell and I hate the way it feels on my face. _But_ I think it works pretty darn well! I love that the sample size is so ginormous!



> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My aversion to the Whish products comes from getting the shaving cream. I thought it was both ineffective and smelled nasty. This could be one of those months where I just have to find a bright side in my box.


 Yeah, I had an immediate "no thanks" reaction to the Whish stuff and it took me a second to realize that I didn't want it because I hated that shave gel so much. The scent was so sickeningly sweet and it didn't work half as well as my Skintimate. I _have_ heard good things about their other products, so I'm going to try to be open minded. I wouldn't mind getting the body wash.


----------



## basementsong (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I have been breaking out a lot on one side of my face recently due to stress, moving, working a lot, and minimal sleep. Plus, I have been out of my usual face stuff and haven't been able to pick it up and have been using random samples which probably made things worse. Enter my DDF acne treatment sample from last month...wow is this stuff amazing. I put it on and within a few hours saw a huge difference and so did my Mom when I saw her later in the day. It has been one day and the difference is amazing! I think I just found a new HG through BB. YAY!!!!!





> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the DDF stuff too! Well, not love--I hate the smell and I hate the way it feels on my face. _But_ I think it works pretty darn well! I love that the sample size is so ginormous!


 I fund some full size DDF products at TJ Maxx today! Paid $24 for *both *the DDF Mattifying Oil Control Moisturizer with SPF 15 (normally $44) and Benzoyl Peroxide Gel (normally $36 - it's an acne treatment, but a different one than the one BB sampled in July). They had one other DDF product I ended up passing on, but if you're looking for more from them maybe check TJ Maxx out.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I have been breaking out a lot on one side of my face recently due to stress, moving, working a lot, and minimal sleep. Plus, I have been out of my usual face stuff and haven't been able to pick it up and have been using random samples which probably made things worse. Enter my DDF acne treatment sample from last month...wow is this stuff amazing. I put it on and within a few hours saw a huge difference and so did my Mom when I saw her later in the day. It has been one day and the difference is amazing! I think I just found a new HG through BB. YAY!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Dots (Aug 4, 2013)

> I love the DDF stuff too! Well, not love--I hate the smell and I hate the way it feels on my face.Â _But_ I think it works pretty darn well! I love that the sample size is so ginormous! Yeah, I had an immediate "no thanks" reaction to the Whish stuff and it took me a second to realize that I didn't want it because I hated that shave gel so much. The scent was so sickeningly sweet and it didn't work half as well as my Skintimate. IÂ _have_ heard good things about their other products, so I'm going to try to be open minded. I wouldn't mind getting the body wash.


 Funny thing is I didn't notice a funny smell and I thought it felt nice but I did layer it with the Juice Beauty stuff from Pop Sugar. U are right, the tube is completely full which is helpful!


> I fund some full size DDF products at TJ Maxx today! Paid $24 for *both* the DDF Mattifying Oil Control Moisturizer with SPF 15 (normally $44) and Benzoyl Peroxide Gel (normally $36 - it's an acne treatment, but a different one than the one BB sampled in July). They had one other DDF product I ended up passing on, but if you're looking for more from them maybe check TJ Maxx out.


 Thank you! I looked at their website today and they have similar products to the line I normally use but about twice the price. However, if everything else is as effective, I will totally get it so the TJ Maxx bit is a great tip.


> My TJ's had a lot of DDF too, so looks like its pretty across the board! Which is nice, I always feel bad recommending things I score there, since it may have just been at mine. :/


 Let's hope the one near me has the products I am wanting to try.


----------



## kelley (Aug 4, 2013)

i was surprised at how well i like the DDF i received in my box since i still have the evologie sample that i use when needed; however, the DDF isn't anywhere near as drying as the evologie and seems to work well! I'm not sure I'd ever pay full price for the DDF though since I don't get enough blemishes to justify it. i'm still bumming over the e-mail that they won't be getting more bobby pins in stock :[


----------



## brittneygg (Aug 4, 2013)

I passed my DDF stuff on to my little sister who is 14, she was visiting from at that time that my July box arrived and had a few zits so I 'experimented' on her, well I never got the stuff back, because it totally worked!


----------



## kellyc2606 (Aug 4, 2013)

Lots of fun stuff this month!


----------



## kellyc2606 (Aug 4, 2013)

I agree, the shipping has improved. I got my CEW boxes in less than a week (even before the shipping notice went out). Normally it takes almost 2 weeks to receive an order from BB. I live in Seattle


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 5, 2013)

This'll be my 14th month with Birchbox, but I haven't gotten my anniversary gift yet. I think they told me a week ago that they're mailing them out in a couple weeks, so hopefully I'll see mine by the middle to end of August.


----------



## gemstone (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This'll be my 14th month with Birchbox, but I haven't gotten my anniversary gift yet. I think they told me a week ago that they're mailing them out in a couple weeks, so hopefully I'll see mine by the middle to end of August.


 I got mine in my 14th month.  The email said nothing about being for a specific month, and was just a thank you for being a subscriber for more than a year.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 5, 2013)

> I got mine in my 14th month. Â The email said nothing about being for a specific month, and was just a thank you for being a subscriber for more than a year.


 I'm convinced they send them out specific times of the year and include 13th-15th month-ers, or something like that.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 5, 2013)

Just fyi I just bought the DDF acne treatment on Amazon for 26 bucks plus free shipping, Way better than 44


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i was surprised at how well i like the DDF i received in my box since i still have the evologie sample that i use when needed; however, the DDF isn't anywhere near as drying as the evologie and seems to work well! I'm not sure I'd ever pay full price for the DDF though since I don't get enough blemishes to justify it. i'm still bumming over the e-mail that they won't be getting more bobby pins in stock :[


 Try amazon for 26 bucks I couldnt say no. I didnt want to spend 44 with my skin nit at full out break all the time. They only had 6 left in stock when I ordered


----------



## brittneygg (Aug 5, 2013)

anyone else getting antsy?!


----------



## HHummel (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brittneygg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone else getting antsy?!


 Yes!


----------



## brittneygg (Aug 5, 2013)

seems like this month there are less 'spoilers' or is that just me??


----------



## SamAsh (Aug 5, 2013)

> Yes!Â


 I want a clicky truck! I feel like I'm going to get a great box this month for whatever reason.


----------



## Dollysantana (Aug 5, 2013)

The sneek peek video is up on you tube yah ðŸ˜


----------



## Dollysantana (Aug 5, 2013)

Spoiler



Iam excited for mally beauty products ðŸ˜


----------



## Dollysantana (Aug 5, 2013)

ðŸ˜


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 5, 2013)

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dollysantana (Aug 5, 2013)

Whoops Hahahahahahahahha ðŸ˜‚ haven't been here in a long time didn't read previous pages


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My TJ's had a lot of DDF too, so looks like its pretty across the board! Which is nice, I always feel bad recommending things I score there, since it may have just been at mine. :/


I live in New Jersey and go to two different TJ Maxx's, I see DDF and StriVectin products in both all the time. I used to pass that section by until I saw someone else post about finding Elf brushes there so I decided to take a look and now I always breeze down that aisle. I see at least 3-4 luxury brand names every time. You just have to get lucky.

Oh and if you live anywhere near a pricey neighborhood go to their TJ Maxx. The stuff you can find at a discount (think Kate Spade $$$ range) in those TJ's is off the charts. The shoes are still in the boxes!


----------



## basementsong (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> let me know how the dermablend concealer works out! i have horrible dark undereye circles and been eyeing it for a while





> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have the Dermablend concealer! I use it on my red breakouts since I found, that while it is super creamy, it still creases under my eyes. I have to use a high coverage more liquidy concealer under my eyes, it's the only thing that works for me unfortunately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  BUT, that doesn't mean that it wouldn't work on you!


 After a few days of use, I have to agree with BisousDarling on this one. Dermablend is creasing for me under my eyes, even with some eyeshadow primer. I also found it really tricky to blend this concealer into that area, partially because it's in a stick.

Otherwise I'm finding the coverage to be average. I was hoping it'd be a bit heavier (I get lovely dull brown/red marks when my acne is healing. Have a spot that's been around for almost 2 months now and is STILL seeing itself out!!



) and I didn't find Dermablend to cover any better or worse than Benefit's Erase Paste, which is the only other concealer that I've used. I do like the texture and the shade of the Dermablend better than the pot of Erase Paste I have, though! Dermablend is less tacky, and I think it goes on a lot smoother.


----------



## msbelle (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My one year came at 13 months--I never got an email though, the code was on a card that was mailed with the keychain.
> ...


----------



## casey anne (Aug 5, 2013)

I can't believe no one has shipping info yet!!  Usually by now a few have shipped!!!!   Rarr Birchbox!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 5, 2013)

I think they ship on or around the 10th of the month.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe no one has shipping info yet!!  Usually by now a few have shipped!!!!   Rarr Birchbox!


Yeah but usually by the time they update tracking the boxes were shipped a day or 2 prior, so there is probably some on the move now.  I have 2 trucks just sitting there waiting to be clicky


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 5, 2013)

I think it's because of the weekend. I usually get my first box a few days before the site is loaded on the 10th and then my 2nd box few days after.


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe no one has shipping info yet!!  Usually by now a few have shipped!!!!   Rarr Birchbox!


 I think that only happened once which was last month, usually by the 8th-10th they ship.


----------



## kellyc2606 (Aug 5, 2013)

Are the box pages up yet? Or did I miss that post?


----------



## inlustro (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 25% off at 13 months, BUT it didn't actually get emailed to me until like 15 months. why? I have no clue.





> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> apparently someone asked about it recently but BB said they never did a code for your 13th month.
> 
> oh, okay okay


 I'm one of the ones that asked recently.

They didn't quite say they _never _did the code, they kind of beat around the bush saying "the keychain is how we celebrate the anniversary." Another MUTer said that their CS response was that they don't give the 13 month code to everyone but assign it "randomly" which I think is a load of BS. My best guess is that they changed the anniversary gift sometime around the big switch/rebranding effort two months ago. That's when my 1 year would have been, I was following the comments on here very carefully and it seems (in my unscientific opinion) that people before the big switch just had to email to say "where's my code" and they'd get it, and then around the time of the rebranding is when we started getting all these different answers and some got it and some didn't.

I never got an email with the code or the keychain, so I emailed BB in my 14th month and they sent me a "replacement" keychain -- no "thanks for being a loyal customer" card with the discount code that I saw in this or another BB thread, no separate email with the code.

If I had points to spend or a must have item to buy I'd have raised hell to get that discount code RIGHTNOW, but I figure I can wait two more months and rack up another hundred points or so.  

But yeah, it's the principle of the matter that really irritates me.


----------



## Babs (Aug 5, 2013)

Yep. This is me. Though I would mind getting a mystery pack with my anni code. My 13 month was July and I heard nothing yet. But I have no points also. I just want the keychain. But I can sit pretty for a bit.



> I'm one of the ones that asked recently. They didn't quite say they _never_ did the code, they kind of beat around the bush saying "the keychain is how we celebrate the anniversary." Another MUTer said that their CS response was that they don't give the 13 month code to everyone but assign it "randomly" which I think is a load of BS. My best guess is that they changed the anniversary gift sometime around the big switch/rebranding effort two months ago. That's when my 1 year would have been, I was following the comments on here very carefully and it seems (in my unscientific opinion) that people before the big switch just had to email to say "where's my code" and they'd get it, and then around the time of the rebranding is when we started getting all these different answers and some got it and some didn't. I never got an email with the code or the keychain, so I emailed BB in my 14th month and they sent me a "replacement" keychain -- no "thanks for being a loyal customer" card with the discount code that I saw in this or another BB thread, no separate email with the code. If I had points to spend or a must have item to buy I'd have raised hell to get that discount code RIGHTNOW, but I figure I can wait two more months and rack up another hundred points or so.Â Â  But yeah, it's the principle of the matter that really irritates me.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yep. This is me. Though I would mind getting a mystery pack with my anni code. My 13 month was July and I heard nothing yet. But I have no points also. I just want the keychain. But I can sit pretty for a bit.


 I too tend to get bent out of shape over "the principle of the matter." It really bothers me when things like that happen--they change the policy just in time to screw you over whereas many, many people before you received the benefit. As for the keychain, I couldn't care less if they sent me that or not. I won't use it. I don't need or want it. But a 25% discount, now THAT would be put to some good use! Guess they don't want to make sales after all. Hmph! (Not that I'm anywhere NEAR my 1 year anniversary on either account. Just hit 3 months on one and will hit 3 months on the other this month. But yeah, like you, principle of the matter. I don't like seeing others treated inequitably either.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (Aug 5, 2013)

I just got off the waitlist and subscribed! Subbing for updates here as I eagerly await my first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 5, 2013)

Just got my email, I'm off the wait list!  Can't wait to get my first box.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got off the waitlist and subscribed! Subbing for updates here as I eagerly await my first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 YAY! Welcome 



 Here's hoping you get a great first box!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Aug 5, 2013)

Out of curiosity, about how long were you guys on the waitlist?


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 5, 2013)

I went on the wait list July 19. So, 17 days.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last month I purchased a jar of "It's Potent" benefit eye cream. The jar came in a cute little green box. One of the stickers that was meant to keep the box sealed was ripped, and the box was open. I called BB and they told me to send it back, and they shipped me a new one with the stickers intact. They were sorry that I received a product tgst wasnt up to their standards. I wasn't going to put anything on my face that didn't come completely sealed.


 Yuck, I wouldn't be able to go near an eye product that came like that either!  I did hear back from Birch Box this morning on my Suki jar.  They apologized and have a new replacement order ready for me, just waiting on shipping link now.

I didn't ask for it, but they also gave me 100 points and a free mystery pack (they said "because you said you loved them so much!" lol).  They didn't say to send it back (I asked what I should do with it), so I guess I'm safe to throw it out now.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 5, 2013)

I've got a question--will I get the normal August box, or the "welcome box" that the website says is first in gift subscriptions? Mine isn't a gift subscription, but it's not made clear that I'll get one of the normal box variations, so I'm curious.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Out of curiosity, about how long were you guys on the waitlist?


 Since July 24, so not as long for me. They must have opened up a lot of spots today!


----------



## gemstone (Aug 5, 2013)

> I've got a question--will I get the normal August box, or the "welcome box" that the website says is first in gift subscriptions? Mine isn't a gift subscription, but it's not made clear that I'll get one of the normal box variations, so I'm curious.Â


 You'll get a normal box. The website only clarifies for the gift sub, because people assume that their first box will be normal. (The majority of subscribers don't follow these forums, and won't even know what a welcome box is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've got a question--will I get the normal August box, or the "welcome box" that the website says is first in gift subscriptions? Mine isn't a gift subscription, but it's not made clear that I'll get one of the normal box variations, so I'm curious.


 I think you only get the welcome box if it is a gift subscription.  I signed back up 3 months ago and started with the regular box.


----------



## LindaD (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've got a question--will I get the normal August box, or the "welcome box" that the website says is first in gift subscriptions? Mine isn't a gift subscription, but it's not made clear that I'll get one of the normal box variations, so I'm curious.


You'll be getting one of the monthly variations.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You'll get a normal box. The website only clarifies for the gift sub, because people assume that their first box will be normal. (The majority of subscribers don't follow these forums, and won't even know what a welcome box is
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you only get the welcome box if it is a gift subscription.  I signed back up 3 months ago and started with the regular box.


 
Thanks! Good to know, that makes sense.


----------



## LindaD (Aug 6, 2013)

I got a shipping notice! 0.4950 lbs and it's supposed to arrive on the 10th.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 6, 2013)

just got my shipping notice emailed!

weight is .4950 package started moving the 4th


----------



## ZeeOmega (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Since July 24, so not as long for me. They must have opened up a lot of spots today!


 Hmmm.... decided to go ahead and add myself to the waitlist. I wasn't sure if I'd want to try BB (a co-worker with similar hair type and skin care as me has been on the fence about continuing), but I guess I'll think about it some more while I wait. 

Oh! And congratulations on getting off the waitlist!


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Aug 6, 2013)

> I got a shipping notice! 0.4950 lbs and it's supposed to arrive on the 10th.





> just got my shipping notice emailed! weight is .4950 package started moving the 4th


 So exciting for you both! Just a question: do your boxes always ship this early? Or is it varied? I've noticed that mine always get shipped on the 9th (this is my fifth month) except for my first month which was shipped on the 10th. I was really hoping that mine would come early this month but no news yet!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a shipping notice! 0.4950 lbs and it's supposed to arrive on the 10th.


 For some reason, this reminded me of a birth announcement. Of course, you don't know weight until the birth, but still--.495 pounds with an arrival date. Maybe we should pass around gum cigars, lol!


----------



## LindaD (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got a shipping notice! 0.4950 lbs and it's supposed to arrive on the 10th.
> ...


----------



## Jacks (Aug 6, 2013)

Same same! Due by the 10th with .4950 weight.



> I got a shipping notice! 0.4950 lbs and it's supposed to arrive on the 10th.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got a shipping notice! 0.4950 lbs and it's supposed to arrive on the 10th.
> ...


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So exciting for you both!
> ...


 i'm on the west coast so i never get my box shipped this early and definitely haven't had it delivered before the 13th so i'm partly excited...but partly cautious bc the first box is never great as far as i can tell


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a monthly autoship from Amazon for a case Huggies Premium Unscented Baby Wipes. I've tried several brands but like these the best. No kids, but I'm a caregiver to a disabled parent who is mostly bedbound. These wipes can be used all over when a shower isn't possible. I also keep them in both bathrooms for using after normal wiping.(got to stay fresh!) Also good as makeup remover wipes. Summer's Eve Unscented wipes are great to keep in your purse, they come in individual foil packs and are larger and thicker than baby wipes. If you've ever been forced to use a public bathroom that was totally out of TP, you'll know to never leave the house without wipes.

     I really hope I get the makeup items in my BB! Any box variations posted yet?


----------



## angienharry (Aug 6, 2013)

A new Discovery dash is up. Nothing I need but here it is....


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A new Discovery dash is up. Nothing I need but here it is....


I went all crazy thinking OH MY GOODNESS, A SALE, A SALE! I MUST BUY SOMETHING!





Then I saw nothing I really wanted....and became very sad lol What's a girl to do! ::slaps wrist:: Bad Cookie! Bad, bad habit!


----------



## angienharry (Aug 6, 2013)

> I went all crazy thinking OH MY GOODNESS, A SALE, A SALE! I MUST BUY SOMETHING! :w00t: Then I saw nothing I really wanted....and became very sad lol What's a girl to do! ::slaps wrist:: Bad Cookie! Bad, bad habit!


 Enabler alert...well if you NEED a deal....here's one I got yesterday that I'm pretty excited about. BeautySage has a one time purchase for an editors pick box. It's 10 with free shipping and with the promo code PJXBLEE you get 11% off to make it $8.90. 5 products that you can see online. One of them is the Shea terra black soap folks have been raving about. So I'm pretty pumped. Happy shopping Cookie!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Enabler alert...well if you NEED a deal....here's one I got yesterday that I'm pretty excited about. BeautySage has a one time purchase for an editors pick box. It's 10 with free shipping and with the promo code PJXBLEE you get 11% off to make it $8.90. 5 products that you can see online. One of them is the Shea terra black soap folks have been raving about. So I'm pretty pumped. Happy shopping Cookie!


SHOOSH, stop that! LOL, I'm already in trouble with Hubby this week!





::le sigh::....::goes to find BeautySage site::


----------



## JC327 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my email, I'm off the wait list!  Can't wait to get my first box.


 Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 6, 2013)

I got shipping from one of my accounts!  weight is: 0.4950


----------



## basementsong (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So exciting for you both!
> ...


Mine pretty much always ships on the 9 or 10. One time I got my box even BEFORE a shipping notice and before the 10, but that was a total anomaly for me!


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Enabler alert...well if you NEED a deal....here's one I got yesterday that I'm pretty excited about. BeautySage has a one time purchase for an editors pick box. It's 10 with free shipping and with the promo code PJXBLEE you get 11% off to make it $8.90. 5 products that you can see online. One of them is the Shea terra black soap folks have been raving about. So I'm pretty pumped. Happy shopping Cookie!


I saw this posted on another site yesterday and scooped it up. When I signed on it also offered me $10 off a $30 purchase. I've never purchased anything from Beauty Sage though so that may be why I received that offer. I ended up ordering the Suki Complete Care kit for Youthful Skin as well. You know, since I had $10 off and all...


----------



## sarah576 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I went all crazy thinking OH MY GOODNESS, A SALE, A SALE! I MUST BUY SOMETHING!
> ...


Hahaha! This has been me exactly lately... I keep telling myself, "Okay, after thiiiis sale, I'll be done for the summer and I can hold off for a few months till closer to Christmas.." (since I'm on a college student budget) But then a new deal comes along and I'm like, OOH!



....no wait! Resist, resist!!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 6, 2013)

I caved and bought two different colors of tibi bags. I was bummed that they didn't include the pink/teal pattern for sale. I also included a mystery pack. Whoo whoot! I did want to buy the Etoile nail polishes but decided not do it because the colors didnt look appealing to me. It's too similar to what I currently own. PLUS I'm getting so many indie polishes and Bondis and soon to be Julep's mystery box (not golden mystery box). I may have to go on no buy nail polish for Sept. except for Bondi ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A new Discovery dash is up. Nothing I need but here it is....


 YAY!  I've been waiting to buy a bottle of this nail polish for several months, but that is expensive and I didn't know if I'd like it.  I broke down and went to buy it a week or two ago, and it wasn't listed on Birchbox anymore (just the 3pc set). 

I ordered "Asscher", I can't resist the pretty sparkly white.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   If I end up liking the formula I'll probably buy the blue color for winter.

Also ordered Benefit's Sun Beam, and a mystery pick two pack...used promo code 20OFF and 100 points, and ended up getting it all for the price of the regular polish price!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I went all crazy thinking OH MY GOODNESS, A SALE, A SALE! I MUST BUY SOMETHING!
> ...


 You know, I'm so glad you said this because I find myself having that very same train of thought many times and I thought I was the only one!  You made me feel so much better. Oops...gotta go check out that website!


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Aug 6, 2013)

> I never noticed until you mentioned it but I just looked and my box always ships on either the 7th or 8th of the month. The only exception being February when it shipped on the 9th.Â





> i'm on the west coast so i never get my box shipped this early and definitely haven't had it delivered before the 13th so i'm partly excited...but partly cautious bc the first box is never great as far as i can tell





> Mine pretty much always ships on the 9 or 10. One time I got my box even BEFORE a shipping notice and before the 10, but that was a total anomaly for me!


 I guess it's just a toss up then! Hoping and wishing that mine will come early this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Aug 6, 2013)

I got one of my boxes today! The last thing I expected in my mailbox today.









My Lipstick came in the color Dusk til Dawn. Kind of a brownish color.


----------



## Charity1217 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got one of my boxes today! The last thing I expected in my mailbox today.
> 
> ...


I would be very happy with that box!  I traded for the Nude lipstick last month and I want more of the nude colors.  I'm happy they are sending out other colors this month.  I received the bobby pins last month so I doubt I will be getting this box but I hope they send out the lipstick in more boxes.  That color looks gorgeous!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got one of my boxes today! The last thing I expected in my mailbox today.
> 
> ...


 That's a nice box! And so early too. Lucky you!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got one of my boxes today! The last thing I expected in my mailbox today.
> 
> ...


 Bobby pins? Did you get them last month too? I wouldn't mind getting them again in different color.

That is a really great box!


----------



## DorotaD (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice box you lucky duck!


----------



## Ashitude (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Bobby pins? Did you get them last month too? I wouldn't mind getting them again in different color.
> ...


----------



## jayeme (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got one of my boxes today! The last thing I expected in my mailbox today.
> 
> ...


 Great box! This is my first month, if I get something like that I'll be pretty happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sbeam36 (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a clicky truck! Tracking hasn't updated yet though.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 6, 2013)

Yay I didn't get bobby pins last month so hopefully I will get them this month!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not with this account. I am thrilled to get more. They work great and my daughter steals my stuff!


 I thought BB was telling everyone that they were out?


----------



## daniellerose (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow I have a clicky truck already!!! I'm so surprised! My box weighs .5850 and should be here next Monday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anyone else with the same weight?


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought BB was telling everyone that they were out?


 Maybe they're out of the full pack, but they still have sample packs?


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 6, 2013)

Mine's due to arrive on the 10th, but I usually get it two days earlier than the estimated del date. Box weight is .5800

Edited to add: Boxes are 404-ing for 57 variations so far!


----------



## dashali (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a great pick two!


 that is! still a bit on the fence about the pencil, but we will see!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 6, 2013)

> I got one of my boxes today! The last thing I expected in my mailbox today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Lucky lucky you!!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought BB was telling everyone that they were out?





> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe they're out of the full pack, but they still have sample packs?


 Yep they did, and they are not back in the shop that I can see.  I dont think very many boxes didnt get them last month so maybe they just had a few left to get rid of.  Kind of weird to put it in the box when people cant buy them though.

Still no clicky trucks for me.  I dont know what to think, with all the variations last month it was completely impossible to narrow down which box I was getting and out of the ones I did narrow down I ended up getting a box I didnt think I even could, just because the box weights varied sooo much (with the same contents).  I always thought that it was really fun to try to figure it out but I'm thinking BB really wants us to be surprised.


----------



## tasertag (Aug 6, 2013)

> I got one of my boxes today! The last thing I expected in my mailbox today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So early!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 6, 2013)

My 2nd acct has a box weigh of .5750 due to arrive on Aug 12th. No shipping invoice from my 1st acct. yet.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 6, 2013)

Woot!  Clicky truck is active with shipping information!

My box is expected to deliver on August 12th and weights 0.5700.


----------



## sbeam36 (Aug 6, 2013)

When I click on the tracking number it goes to ups website with no info. Is this typical? I thought the boxes shipped usps?


----------



## Xiang (Aug 6, 2013)

Can't wait to see all the box contents!! I think I usually get my clicky trucks 2-3 days after the first group receive their boxes so I'm not expecting shipping info for a few days... but I keep checking anyways.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 6, 2013)

> When I click on the tracking number it goes to ups website with no info. Is this typical? I thought the boxes shipped usps?


 Completely standard. These are shipped using a combination of UPS and USPS. UPS to the main USPS hub closest to you (which is usually much further away than you would expect), final delivery via USPS.


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When I click on the tracking number it goes to ups website with no info. Is this typical? I thought the boxes shipped usps?


Yes that is normal. It usually takes 48 hrs to update


----------



## BagLady (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Enabler alert...well if you NEED a deal....here's one I got yesterday that I'm pretty excited about. BeautySage has a one time purchase for an editors pick box. It's 10 with free shipping and with the promo code PJXBLEE you get 11% off to make it $8.90. 5 products that you can see online. One of them is the Shea terra black soap folks have been raving about. So I'm pretty pumped. Happy shopping Cookie!


 Is there a link for that box? The only box I see is the Safe Sun box. I wonder if it sold out already. :-(


----------



## BagLady (Aug 6, 2013)

Tracking is updated and has a scheduled delivery date of 8/12 but I typically receive it 2-3 days earlier. So ridiculous how long it takes me to get my BB when their warehouse is literally 2 towns over. :WAH!!

Weight is .505


----------



## jrenee (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 6, 2013)

Woo hoo, my second account has shipped!  I didn't look at the weight because I want to be surprised, and I can never resist clicking on spoilers and seeing what people get!  At least this way it will be harder to figure out which box I'm getting. 

Hoping not to get shipment info yet on my main account... no dupe box, please BB gods!!


----------



## sbeam36 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Completely standard. These are shipped using a combination of UPS and USPS. UPS to the main USPS hub closest to you (which is usually much further away than you would expect), final delivery via USPS.


 Thanks!!


----------



## tabarhodes (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a clicky truck on my main account!  Box weight of .5050 and scheduled for delivery August 12.  I'm going to TRY to avoid spoilers this month so I'll be surprised when it gets here....


----------



## tasertag (Aug 6, 2013)

0.575 for me! I think my boxes have consistently been around that weight lately. Haven't been disappointed yet.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 6, 2013)

Still nothing for me. I think I might have messed up my second sub. It was always one of the first boxes to ship, then last month I didn't renew it until the middle of the month. Sadness.


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 6, 2013)

Mine's been mailed. .43 I love the box posted upthread. I ould love to get it, but I got the lipstick last month in the really pale color. That reminds me, I need to make a birchbox trade thread. Where are the bb trade posts?


----------



## msbelle (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sarah576 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Edited to add: Boxes are 404-ing for 57 variations so far!Â


 I just checked out of curiosity... the pages are 404-ing up to 65 right now!! Sixty-five variations?! I wish I could add smileys on my phone because I would totally add the one with his jaw dropping.. That's crazy!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarah576* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked out of curiosity... the pages are 404-ing up to 65 right now!!
> 
> Sixty-five variations?! I wish I could add smileys on my phone because I would totally add the one with his jaw dropping.. That's crazy!


Swizzlesticks! WHAT?! That is CRAZY!


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ha! Gripe and ye shall receive! My main box account just shipped!



I promise I wasn't just sitting and refreshing the page over and over!


----------



## tasertag (Aug 6, 2013)

> I just checked out of curiosity... the pages are 404-ing up to 65 right now!! Sixty-five variations?! I wish I could add smileys on my phone because I would totally add the one with his jaw dropping.. That's crazy!


 Personally, I like the fact that there are so many variations.


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Personally, I like the fact that there are so many variations.


 I'm fine with it too!  I wonder if it's a result of the new beauty profile options.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 6, 2013)

In the past few months I've felt like I've liked the boxes that contained perfume more, I totally forgot that last month I changed my settings to contain more perfume. Maybe it'll kick in this month!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yay! My secondary account has a clicky truck! 0.5750 --- wooohooo~!


----------



## misskelliemarie (Aug 6, 2013)

I have my clicky truck!! I've never got it this early before! I have a weight of .58 and a projected delivery date of the 12th. Hopefully it will come two days early like it has been!


----------



## cari12 (Aug 6, 2013)

No clicky truck on my account yet. Though, I'm more excited for the box pages to start updating! I'm going to need more coffee to get through all 65 when they are up! haha!


----------



## intotheairwaves (Aug 6, 2013)

Yaaaayyy I have the clicky box too! My weight is 0.4950 and I should get it on the 10th!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 6, 2013)

Mine has a clicky truck and weighs only 0.4300 and should be here on Monday. I haven't seen anyone with such a light box. So curious!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Yay! My secondary account has a clicky truck! 0.5750 --- wooohooo~!


 Box twin!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 6, 2013)

Woot I have clicky truck and info!!

Zip Code:
91910
Weight (lbs.):
0.4350
Projected Delivery Date:
Aug 12 2013


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine's been mailed. .43
> 
> I love the box posted upthread. I ould love to get it, but I got the lipstick last month in the really pale color. That reminds me, I need to make a birchbox trade thread. Where are the bb trade posts?





> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine has a clicky truck and weighs only 0.4300 and should be here on Monday. I haven't seen anyone with such a light box. So curious!


 I have the same weight as you both, box triplets! I got the bobby pins and lipstick last month so I won't get those again.  Did you all get those items last month as well?


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Box twin!


Yay!! Hopefully it's an awesome box! I'd love some Model Co lipstick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have the same weight as you both, box triplets! I got the bobby pins and lipstick last month so I won't get those again.  Did you all get those items last month as well?


 I got CC cream and the bobby pins and the Benefit Toning Lotion. Yay for box triplets!


----------



## sarah576 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Personally, I like the fact that there are so many variations.


Oh, I do too! I enjoy the customization of multiple boxes, and I love the surprise of having so many possible options. (Especially since there's a greater chance of getting exciting items I missed out on in past boxes!)

I was just surprised at the number, I don't think I've ever seen one that high! Last month was the first time I've ever noticed it going aboved 50..

I can't wait until they upload the pages so we can see what's inside 'em all!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 6, 2013)

I hate this time of the month....

when everyone ELSE starts getting their clicky trucks, tracking info and box weights and mine sits there with all it's unclickability for days and days.


----------



## Pisces1969 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yay - clicky truck! 





Weight (lbs.): 
0.5250
Projected Delivery Date:
Aug 12 2013


----------



## paralegalatl (Aug 6, 2013)

Mine shipped...

Weight (lbs.):
0.5790
Projected Delivery Date:
Aug 12 2013


----------



## jrenee (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate this time of the month....
> 
> when everyone ELSE starts getting their clicky trucks, tracking info and box weights and mine sits there with all it's unclickability for days and days.


 I'm usually the last ones to have my BB ship, but this month was early for me!  I'm sure you'll get your clicky truck soon!


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 6, 2013)

> I have the same weight as you both, box triplets! I got the bobby pins and lipstick last month so I won't get those again. Â Did you all get those items last month as well?Â


 I did get Bobby pins and the lipstick last month. Maybe we are real box twins. Alas, I am on the West coast, so I will surely get mine last. I'm hoping for a stellar box this month, but the low box weight makes that seem unlikely. Sometimes good things come in small packages, but so do foot wipes.


----------



## paralegalatl (Aug 6, 2013)

How can we find out which box we're getting? There isn't a box number in my account :/


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did get Bobby pins and the lipstick last month. Maybe we are real box twins. Alas, I am on the West coast, so I will surely get mine last. I'm hoping for a stellar box this month, but the low box weight makes that seem unlikely. Sometimes good things come in small packages, *but so do foot wipes*.


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did get Bobby pins and the lipstick last month. Maybe we are real box twins. Alas, I am on the West coast, so I will surely get mine last. I'm hoping for a stellar box this month, but the low box weight makes that seem unlikely. Sometimes good things come in small packages, but so do foot wipes.


 haha, that is very true.  Let's hope it's a good one, b/c like you said, we may very well be box twins! I'm on the East Coast so I'll make sure to post mine as soon as I have it.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did get Bobby pins and the lipstick last month. Maybe we are real box twins. Alas, I am on the West coast, so I will surely get mine last. I'm hoping for a stellar box this month, but the low box weight makes that seem unlikely. Sometimes good things come in small packages, but so do foot wipes.


 West coast here too. Mine says it will come on Monday...but frequently it gets here a day or two after they say it will arrive.  The low box weight scares me too. Oh man, hadn't thought of the foot wipes! Yikes! LOL


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 6, 2013)

> How can we find out which box we're getting? There isn't a box number in my account :/


 It will update on the 10th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paralegalatl (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It will update on the 10th


 Thank you!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha, that is very true.  Let's hope it's a good one, b/c like you said, we may very well be box twins! I'm on the East Coast so I'll make sure to post mine as soon as I have it.


 Yes, please post it! I'd like to know ahead of time if I'm getting foot wipes! LOL

Does yours say when it is scheduled to arrive?


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Yay!! Hopefully it's an awesome box! I'd love some Model Co lipstick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Maybe we will this time! I didn't get it last time. Perhaps I.N.C.O India hair oil. I got it thru a trade and love it. I have a long hair soo wouldn't mind having some more of that!


----------



## Steffi (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate this time of the month....
> 
> when everyone ELSE starts getting their clicky trucks, tracking info and box weights and mine sits there with all it's unclickability for days and days.


 Mine too!


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 6, 2013)

For some reason I keep forgetting that I am subscribed to Birchbox. But I guess that's good so I don't see any spoilers lol. But now that I remembered I will stalk this thread. Does anyone know if all welcome boxes are the same or do they change from month to month?


----------



## msbelle (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, please post it! I'd like to know ahead of time if I'm getting foot wipes! LOL
> 
> Does yours say when it is scheduled to arrive?


 Yep, it says August 10th but it typically arrives a day or two before the expected time, so it should be in my hands soon!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, it says August 10th but it typically arrives a day or two before the expected time, so it should be in my hands soon!


 Woohoo. Now I'm gonna have to stalk your posts! Of course in a very nice, unscary, MUT way!


----------



## amandah (Aug 6, 2013)

Mine has an expected delivery date of 8/12, so i'm hoping to get it on saturday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

my weight was .4680


----------



## JC327 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got one of my boxes today! The last thing I expected in my mailbox today.
> 
> ...


 That was super fast!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My 2nd acct has a box weigh of .5750 due to arrive on Aug 12th. No shipping invoice from my 1st acct. yet.


 I am waiting for shipping on my main account too.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarah576* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Edited to add: Boxes are 404-ing for 57 variations so far!
> ...


----------



## jmd252 (Aug 6, 2013)

> It will update on the 10th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lately they haven't been updating until the 11th. I'm trying not to get too anxious this month and just assume that it will be the 11th (or better yet, just let myself be surprised!) Butttt......let's be honest. I'll probably be refreshing the page 100 times on the 10th like I've done the last two months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *intotheairwaves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yaaaayyy I have the clicky box too! My weight is 0.4950 and I should get it on the 10th!


 Looks like we are box twins I got the same weight for my second account!


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lately they haven't been updating until the 11th. I'm trying not to get too anxious this month and just assume that it will be the 11th (or better yet, just let myself be surprised!) Butttt......let's be honest. I'll probably be refreshing the page 100 times on the 10th like I've done the last two months


 And the 10th is a Saturday this month... I'm betting that means we'll be waiting. OR we could get amazing lucky and they'll update them right on time and rainbows and unicorns will shoot out my butt!


----------



## cari12 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gemstone (Aug 6, 2013)

Pin Instagram there seems to be a couple of boxes with an eyeshadow quad that says "the perfect smoky eye" ! I can't tell what brand though.


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure they update most on the 10th regardless of the day of the week. I know they posted on the 10th in March ( a Sunday) and the 10th in November (a Saturday). The only time I've had a box updated late is if my box shipped late  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Right...I think last month has been the only month in a while (or ever?) where they updated after the 10th.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And the 10th is a Saturday this month... I'm betting that means we'll be waiting. OR we could get amazing lucky and they'll update them right on time and rainbows and unicorns will shoot out my butt!


 I remember getting tracking last month on a Sunday night around 9pm, so hopefully it doesn't matter.  I would like to see my box page update just in time for my birthday



but only if they're good boxes haha!  I wouldnt be surprised if the tech employees at Birchbox arent allowed to take off the 9th or 10th each month, even if it falls on a weekend.


----------



## jmd252 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right...I think last month has been the only month in a while (or ever?) where they updated after the 10th.


For me it was last month and the month before. A lot of people didn't update until the 11th in June, either. I figured maybe it was a new trend so I was afraid to get hopeful this month....

*fingers crossed for an early update or a quick shipment*


----------



## Lanai12 (Aug 6, 2013)

My box is scheduled to be delivered on Aug 12th but I hope I get it on the 10th.  Box weight is .4950

It looks like there were a lot of others with that same weight.  I got box #3 last month.  Anyone else get box #3 last month and have a ship weight of .4950 this month?  I hope I don't get the foot wipes.  I already got them in a Klutch box earlier this month and I haven't used them yet.


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 6, 2013)

> Mine has a clicky truck and weighs only 0.4300 and should be here on Monday. I haven't seen anyone with such a light box. So curious!


 Box twins! I hope we get something fabulous! No shipment in my second account.


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 6, 2013)

> Yep, it says August 10th but it typically arrives a day or two before the expected time, so it should be in my hands soon!


 Yay!


> Box twins! I hope we get something fabulous! No shipment in my second account.


 Box quadruplets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JMezz (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine has a clicky truck and weighs only 0.4300 and should be here on Monday. I haven't seen anyone with such a light box. So curious!





> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have the same weight as you both, box triplets! I got the bobby pins and lipstick last month so I won't get those again.  Did you all get those items last month as well?


 I got the bobby pins and lipstick last month too. I hope we get a good box this month, but I'm so worried about the light weight. I REALLY don't want the foot wipes. This waiting a whole week is killing me.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lanai12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is scheduled to be delivered on Aug 12th but I hope I get it on the 10th.  Box weight is .4950
> 
> It looks like there were a lot of others with that same weight.  I got box #3 last month.  Anyone else get box #3 last month and have a ship weight of .4950 this month?  I hope I don't get the foot wipes.  I already got them in a Klutch box earlier this month and I haven't used them yet.


 I got box 3 last month, and this month my weight is .495.  I want the foot wipes though, so I'm busy hoping I get them, lol.  I really hope I get a lipstick too.  I want to buy a set, but cannot bring myself to buy them without trying first since my lips are so picky these days.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lanai12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is scheduled to be delivered on Aug 12th but I hope I get it on the 10th.  Box weight is .4950
> 
> It looks like there were a lot of others with that same weight.  I got box #3 last month.  Anyone else get box #3 last month and have a ship weight of .4950 this month?  I hope I don't get the foot wipes.  I already got them in a Klutch box earlier this month and I haven't used them yet.


 I got box 3 last month, and this month my weight is .495.  I want the foot wipes though, so I'm busy hoping I get them, lol.  I really hope I get a lipstick too.  I want to buy a set, but cannot bring myself to buy them without trying first since my lips are so picky these days.


----------



## sarah576 (Aug 6, 2013)

New spoiler up on Facebook!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Another product that will be in the August boxes is:

KMS California Freeshape Hot Flex Spray

 

From the Facebook post: "While this hair product can't prevent all styling tool fails (like the one where you forget your curling iron isn't a microphone), it does offer some pretty serious damage control when it comes to protecting your strands from heat" 

 

Product info on the Birchbox site: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/kms-california-freeshape-hot-flex-spray/


Seems pretty similar to the Beauty Protector spray, and the No. 4 Prep and Protect from last month (which I adored)... It will be interesting to see how this one compares!


----------



## Lanai12 (Aug 6, 2013)

> I got box 3 last month, and this month my weight is .495.Â  I want the foot wipes though, so I'm busy hoping I get them, lol.Â  I really hope I get a lipstick too.Â  I want to buy a set, but cannot bring myself to buy them without trying first since my lips are so picky these days.Â


 We may disagree about the foot wipes but I agree with you about the lipstick. I actually had a set in my cart last month and decided to remove it in an attempt to curb my spending. If we get the lipstick I won't mind the foot wipes as much. Fingers crossed


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarah576* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New spoiler up on Facebook!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 7, 2013)

Clicky Truck AND shipping email!....but not updated...well shucks lol


----------



## abreeskye (Aug 7, 2013)

Ahhhh!  Clicky truck for me too.  And an email.  It says it will be delivered the 12th, but I seem to get it earlier.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the end of the week!  I'd like to try that hair product as well!


----------



## intotheairwaves (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *intotheairwaves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 7, 2013)

Maybe I don't have my shipping info yet because they're giving me a super awesome birthday Birchbox and it's got to be delayed a bit. &gt;_&gt;


----------



## astrick1 (Aug 7, 2013)

Got my shipping info unusually early this month. I have a no weight of .3940 to be delivered on the 12th. Seems like a light box to me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe I don't have my shipping info yet because they're giving me a super awesome birthday Birchbox and it's got to be delayed a bit. &gt;_&gt;


 maybe i can say the same thing and that's why i have no tracking? i feel like having a july 31st birthday kind of counts since i wasn't even thinking about my birthday at the beginning of the month LOL.


----------



## KayEss (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe I don't have my shipping info yet because they're giving me a super awesome birthday Birchbox and it's got to be delayed a bit. &gt;_&gt;


 Um, yeah, you and me both. That _has_ to be what it is. 






I really would love to try that hair stuff too since I use protector sprays almost every day. I still haven't gotten a sample of the Beauty Protector (but bought the full size), but I did get the Number 4 product last month. Of course, I'm saving it for my trip to Vegas next month since it's a TSA approved size...and there's going to be _lots_ of heat styling happening I'm sure.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Um, yeah, you and me both. That _has_ to be what it is.
> 
> ...


 given how many months they've sent out that beauty protector i'm REALLY surprised you haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## KayEss (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> given how many months they've sent out that beauty protector i'm REALLY surprised you haven't gotten it yet.


 I know! What the heck, right?! Especially when I said I "straighten with a flat iron" on my profile. It's bound to come in my box one of these days.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know! What the heck, right?! Especially when I said I "straighten with a flat iron" on my profile. It's bound to come in my box one of these days.


 that's mind boggling. i've gotten products like that almost every month for like the last four months and i put on my profile that my hair is as low maintenance as possible (no styling, no color, air dry, etc.). i will say its gotten me to try products i wouldn't normally try, so maybe that's their evil plan now.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 7, 2013)

No tracking yet. Come on, Birchbox!

I'm REALLY just antsy to do my reviews right away on the 10th, hopefully. I have an order I've been wanting to place, but I'm at 259 points and I figure I might as well just wait til I have 300.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 7, 2013)

Shipping notice and clicky truck on my gift account! 
 

Weight (lbs.):
0.4900
Projected Delivery Date:
Aug 12 2013


----------



## beautynewbie (Aug 7, 2013)

One of my boxes has shipped. Weight is 0.32 any dupe weights?


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 7, 2013)

Yikes! My box is pretty dang light at .4400. I missed a bunch of pages because I got so behind, now I'm mystified by foot wipe talk O-O What're the spoilers so far, altho Im pretty sure they contain some kind of foot wipe..... Changed my notification here &amp; Ipsy to immediate. My mailbox may never be empty again but I'd rather that than miss all the fun spoiler talk!!


----------



## angienharry (Aug 7, 2013)

> maybe i can say the same thing and that's why i have no tracking? i feel like having a july 31st birthday kind of counts since i wasn't even thinking about my birthday at the beginning of the month LOL.


 Birthday twins!! Happy belated birthday! I was trying to go on a no buy for August since I went a little overboard in my birth month, but then I talked myself into it being ok since my birthday is the last day in July it's kinda like August..... Hehehe.


----------



## KayEss (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yikes! My box is pretty dang light at .4400. I missed a bunch of pages because I got so behind, now I'm mystified by foot wipe talk O-O What're the spoilers so far, altho Im pretty sure they contain some kind of foot wipe.....
> 
> Changed my notification here &amp; Ipsy to immediate. My mailbox may never be empty again but I'd rather that than miss all the fun spoiler talk!!


 Okay, here's a quick and dirty update:

Here's the sneak peek video:


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birthday twins!! Happy belated birthday!
> 
> I was trying to go on a no buy for August since I went a little overboard in my birth month, but then I talked myself into it being ok since my birthday is the last day in July it's kinda like August..... Hehehe.


 Wooooh happy birthday to you too!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe I don't have my shipping info yet because they're giving me a super awesome birthday Birchbox and it's got to be delayed a bit. &gt;_&gt;


 I seriously wanted to wake up this morning on my birthday with a clicky truck, but that did NOT happen!  But thanks for the alternate perspective.  Yes, they are making an amazing box for me with the Party Proof Lipstick, an Instain blush from last month, and NO foot wipes, and it's just taking awhile!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I seriously wanted to wake up this morning on my birthday with a clicky truck, but that did NOT happen!  But thanks for the alternate perspective.  Yes, they are making an amazing box for me with the Party Proof Lipstick, an Instain blush from last month, and NO foot wipes, and it's just taking awhile!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Aug 7, 2013)

My box is out for delivery!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So happy that it will be a surprise because I have only seen the video and read no other spoilers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks like it could be a great month.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shipping notice and clicky truck on my gift account!
> 
> ...


Gift account box twins!



  Hmmm MissTrix we both got the same welcome box and now looks like the same first box too.

Still no clicky truck on my main account but I actually think that's a good thing since there's much less of a chance getting dupe boxes if it ships in different wave of boxes.


----------



## BagLady (Aug 7, 2013)

So excited. My box is out for delivery. I'm looking forward to getting my box with out knowing what I'm getting!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Aug 7, 2013)

no clicky truck for me yet. That's okay! Even though i got the divine legs sample last month, I did get the Model Co lipstick in Peony and I LOVE it!! Feel like i deserve a dud box after getting that amazing lipstick!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Meeesha (Aug 7, 2013)

Considering since I've joined BB three months ago I've gotten the boxes with the gum, and the glorified scotchtape (Furlesse elevens), I just know the BirchBox gods can't wait to see me open a box with foot wipes.


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 7, 2013)

So excited to see people posts pics of their boxes! Mine is due to be here in the next few days, hoping it will be here asap!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 7, 2013)

Still no clicky truck for me either, but getting my box way after everyone else has it's perks too, like seeking out swapportunities.

Send me foot wipes....after a beach day, they're great for cleaning up sandy feet and legs.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 7, 2013)

No shipping info for me yet either, which is a tad strange since I usually get tracking pretty early on my second account. I'm fine with it though. Not as anxious for this month's box as I was for July's. I guess because I'm not really looking forward to anything except maybe the ModelCo lipsticks, and even then, I wouldn't be upset if I didn't get one.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 7, 2013)

In regards to box pages going up on time, my rainbows shooting out my butt comment was because the last two months, my box hasn't updated on the correct date and I've had issues in the past with it not updating for days after it was supposed to. I think that my issue was probably a little more isolated and didn't affect everybody. Regardless, I'll be stoked if they actually update on Saturday like they're supposed to! 

I have no clicky truck yet either, but I'm usually in the later groups for clicky trucks.


----------



## neighburrito (Aug 7, 2013)

My box just came in!  It was 0.5900 lbs.





Juice Beauty - Oil free moisturizer

ModelCo - Party proof lipstick in disco fever

Whish - Exfoliating Body Wash

Harvey Prince - Eau Flirt

Whish - Hair inhibiting deodorant swipe (beauty extra)


----------



## Dawn Horton (Aug 7, 2013)

neighburrito, that looks like an awesome box!  What does the Harvey Prince smell like?  I have been wanting to sample one of the scents!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box just came in!  It was 0.5900 lbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## jrenee (Aug 7, 2013)

Does anyone know if there are any box variation URLs yet?  I would love to see the various 65+ boxes available!


----------



## Ashitude (Aug 7, 2013)

My 2nd box came today.









I had to laugh at the extra. Hair inhibiting deodorant wipe. Armpit wipes in my BB, nice! I totally plan to use it.




My Lipstick is "Kitty". Pretty pleased with my box. I have been wanting to try some Miss Jessie's products for a long time and so far I have gotten it in 2 of my boxes this month.


----------



## neighburrito (Aug 7, 2013)

It's a very fresh scent.  Citrus-y and light, and then a bit of woodsy musk underneath.  It says there's pumpkin in it, but I can't smell it at all.  Overall, a light, happy scent!  It doesn't have very good sillage though.


----------



## HHummel (Aug 7, 2013)

Holy clicky truck, batman!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Aug 7, 2013)

Just got my box and this is the first time in months for me that they blew it out of the water. 

Dr. Jart+ Premium BB Cream : Have been dying to try this and so excited.

It's a 10 Miracle Leave-In Product : Another product I've been meaning to try and 2 fl oz to boot Jasmine Seven Fresh Feet Wipes : As weird as it sounds, I'll be back on campus soon with flip flops no doubt and it will be interesting to try ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick in Kitty : A really pretty rosy nude with the signature fruity/strawberry like scent
TanTowel Classic Formula Self Tan Towelette : I've heard great things and I cannot wait to give it a go
I am over the moon with this box, couldn't have chosen it better myself. Finally my box luck has turned around. Eeep!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box and this is the first time in months for me that they blew it out of the water.
> 
> ...






Awesome!! Love the leave-in treatment. Want! Want!

What was your box weight?


----------



## intotheairwaves (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm at work right now and just checked the status of my delivery and it's arrived! I can't believe how early it came. I'm basically counting down the minutes until i get home! I'll post a picture when I do


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 7, 2013)

> My 2nd box came today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler



Ooooo I have been wanting to try more Harvey Prince. I'm glad to see they're still sampling it.





> Wow - this looks like a great box! Â Not many foils and generous sized samples.


 I quoted the wrong post. I meant to quote the one with the picture. Oops. But...


Spoiler



I am insanely jealous of this box. Kitty looks like the perfect "nude" for me, they gave me the really pale one last month, so I have no hope of getting it this month. I have horrible bb luck with lipstick colors. And you got the Miss Jessie's stuff, too. Lucky you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Aug 7, 2013)

Loving all the boxes I've seen so far! Still waiting on my shipping email but hopefully it comes soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hurry up and load box variations! I'm dying to see all the possibilities for this month!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It was .5880  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Turns out it is half of the full size!


----------



## Kristen121 (Aug 7, 2013)

No shipping info for me yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Savinggrace87 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box and this is the first time in months for me that they blew it out of the water.
> 
> ...


 I love It's a ten miracle leave in! but if you are looking for something like that i Highly recommend Marrakesh leave in treatment. It's amazing!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 7, 2013)

woooh clicky truck and weight of .5100

pretty sure i saw other people earlier with this weight


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2013)

CLICKY TRUUUUUUUCK!!!!

0.44 lbs, supposed to be here 8/12, so I *may* get it by Sat the 10th!  (please send some makeup, BB!)

ETA:  (Huge thanks to cari12, who wished for me to get a clicky truck today!  It came true!)


----------



## Goodie (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meeesha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Considering since I've joined BB three months ago I've gotten the boxes with the gum, and the glorified scotchtape (Furlesse elevens), I just know the BirchBox gods can't wait to see me open a box with foot wipes.


 I'm right there with you on the foot wipes.  I really hope I don't get them.  If I really needed foot wipes, I could just use a baby wipe amiright?  That is not exciting or fun to me at all.



> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box and this is the first time in months for me that they blew it out of the water.
> 
> ...


 Wow you're very lucky to have gotten It's a 10!  That stuff is amazing.  My stylist got me into it and I've been hooked ever since.  I have a gigantic bottle that she got me and it seems to be lasting forever!


----------



## cari12 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> CLICKY TRUUUUUUUCK!!!!
> 
> ...


 Woohoo!!! Now here's hoping it shows up on the 10th!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 7, 2013)

I have tracking! It's due to arrive tomorrow, and, apparently, the weight is 0.1550...which means I'm getting one foot wipe. One.


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 7, 2013)

Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box just came in!  It was 0.5900 lbs.






Juice Beauty - Oil free moisturizer

ModelCo - Party proof lipstick in disco fever

Whish - Exfoliating Body Wash

Harvey Prince - Eau Flirt

Whish - Hair inhibiting deodorant swipe (beauty extra)


I would be soooo happy if this landed in my mailbox.


----------



## angienharry (Aug 7, 2013)

One of my boxes has a clicky truck. Wt .5150 with a delivery date of the 12th.


----------



## neighburrito (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 7, 2013)

Great boxes so far!

Makes me feel better about forgetting to cancel my 2nd BB subscription this month


----------



## tasertag (Aug 7, 2013)

> My 2nd box came today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler



I'm so glad to see "kitty" in the boxes this month. I hope I get that one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box and this is the first time in months for me that they blew it out of the water.
> 
> ...


 They're sending out It's a 10 now?!  Their products were my HG hair products for years.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 7, 2013)

> CLICKY TRUUUUUUUCK!!!! 0.44 lbs, supposed to be here 8/12, so I *may* get it by Sat the 10th! Â (please send some makeup, BB!) ETA: Â (Huge thanks to cari12, who wished for me to get a clicky truck today! Â It came true!)


 Hey you're the first person I've seen with my box weight! Plus we got the same delivery date &amp; our clicky trucks showed up on the same day. Me thinks we are box twins! Side note, I got way behind on this thread so I keep hearing foot wipes referred to &amp; wondered what that was about. WELL, now I see it mentioned they are JASMINE. I am so highly allergic to Jasmine my hand brushed a leaf lightly not even the flower &amp; the entire hand swelled &amp; was covered in blisters. I had to go to a WOUND DR specialist the reaction was so bad. The back of that hand is all gnarly scarred. So yeah, I have to read all beauty labels. But now I'm fervently hoping they aren't in my box. I'll be all paranoid &amp; not wanna touch anything! Lol pleeeeaaassse BB rulers noooooo fatal foot wipes!!


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have tracking! It's due to arrive tomorrow, and, apparently, the weight is 0.1550...which means I'm getting one foot wipe. One.


Maybe it's a mistake! Hoping for the best box for you!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe it's a mistake! Hoping for the best box for you!


 Thanks! You too! I'm thinking it was. It's happened to a few people here and the box arrived with all five items. I'm just wishing I knew the weight, so I could speculate on what I'm getting based on what everyone's received so far.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Aug 7, 2013)

Got my shipping e-mail yesterday!!!  Will be here on the 12th.  0.4950 lbs.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> CLICKY TRUUUUUUUCK!!!!
> ...


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 7, 2013)

The box on my main account shipped! It looks like it's 2 days behind my second account and there's a .07 lb difference, so it doesn't like look I'll be getting dupes.  Hooray!  

I'm going to be sad when the sub I gifted myself (with points) runs out and I'm back to only 1 box per month.


----------



## Xiang (Aug 7, 2013)

Hmm, one of my boxes updated. Shipping weight: 0.5100, delivery date: 8/12. Can't wait!


----------



## msladyday (Aug 7, 2013)

Shipping weight .4401 and estimated delivery on 8/12.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have tracking! It's due to arrive tomorrow, and, apparently, the weight is 0.1550...which means I'm getting one foot wipe. One.


 This seriously made me LOL!!!  Maybe it is really 0.550 lbs.  Bet the 1 is a typo.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Aug 7, 2013)

Just got a shipping notice for box 1.... .5150 due to arrive 8/12.....I'm excited, anyone have that weight yet? I'm about 31 pages behind lol


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I seriously wanted to wake up this morning on my birthday with a clicky truck, but that did NOT happen!  But thanks for the alternate perspective.  Yes, they are making an amazing box for me with the Party Proof Lipstick, an Instain blush from last month, and NO foot wipes, and it's just taking awhile!


 *Life is a cabaret, old chum, life is a cabaret!*

Happy birthday!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This seriously made me LOL!!!  Maybe it is really 0.550 lbs.  Bet the 1 is a typo.


 I'm fine with it just so long as they let me review it five times.


----------



## sweetietaa (Aug 7, 2013)

My box weights 0.43 and will be here Monday.  

I love the bobby pins that we got last month.  I got these in white, but I keep losing them.


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box just came in!  It was 0.5900 lbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 7, 2013)

Help!  My clicky truck is missing!  (hmph, impatient...)


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 7, 2013)

> Hey you're the first person I've seen with my box weight! Plus we got the same delivery date &amp; our clicky trucks showed up on the same day. Me thinks we are box twins! Side note, I got way behind on this thread so I keep hearing foot wipes referred to &amp; wondered what that was about. WELL, now I see it mentioned they are JASMINE. I am so highly allergic to Jasmine my hand brushed a leaf lightly not even the flower &amp; the entire hand swelled &amp; was covered in blisters. I had to go to a WOUND DR specialist the reaction was so bad. The back of that hand is all gnarly scarred. So yeah, I have to read all beauty labels. But now I'm fervently hoping they aren't in my box. I'll be all paranoid &amp; not wanna touch anything! Lol pleeeeaaassse BB rulers noooooo fatal foot wipes!!


Oh that sucks! Especially since Jasmine is one of my favorite fragrances. I have hivey problems too, but not that bad. I am currently drenching my hands a wrists in Maracuja oil to counteract the wrinkly hand look due to allergic swelling. It sucks when you take really good care of yourself, and then something medical happens that is almost entirely out of your control.


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Help!  My clicky truck is missing!  (hmph, impatient...)


 Mine is too.


----------



## Lanai12 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Got my shipping e-mail yesterday!!! Â Will be here on the 12th. Â 0.4950 lbs. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 We have the same ship weight. Did you happen to get box #3 last month as well?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks like there is going to be a lot of BB goodness going on this Monday! My box is also due on Monday at 0.4300.


----------



## birchhughes (Aug 7, 2013)

Spoiler










My box weight was .430


----------



## teastrong (Aug 7, 2013)

No clicky truck for me either. Boo!!


----------



## birchhughes (Aug 7, 2013)

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box just came in!  It was 0.5900 lbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 7, 2013)

> Yay twinsies! Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â I am also hoping for a box that doesn't contain foot wipes, but now I'm wishing extra-hard for your sake! Â That is not an allergy to mess around with! Â  No fatal foot wipes, BB! Â For Bonnie, of course! Â (and none for me, because I have two little kids and a house FULL of baby wipes!) Â  Oh, quick question... did you get the Party Proof lipstick last month? Â I'm hoping for it, but if you got it before, that may eliminate it from my boxÂ


 *Squeeeee* I didn't get the lipstick last month either &amp; I really want it so maybe this means we are both going to get one YAY Super Box Twin Powers Activate ( if I knew how to get the fist bump smiley I'd put there hehe)!!! Thank you for pleading to BB on MY behalf, strictly &amp; totally 100% for ME! Hehehe I had to add that cuz your post made me giggle!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Contents
> 
> ...


----------



## neighburrito (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is an awesome box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I hope I get the ModelCo lipstick. I've gotten makeup in every box thus far so I'm not too worried.


 You have to tell me how you've answered your profile questions!  I keep wanting makeup items and they never give them to me (except for this month).  I keep getting hair products which I've specified I have no interest in.


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Help!  My clicky truck is missing!  (hmph, impatient...)


 Samesies. I haven't seen any boxes that I'm dying to have, so I'm actually a little glad I'm probably not getting any of the initial wave of boxes.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 7, 2013)

> Oh that sucks! Especially since Jasmine is one of my favorite fragrances. I have hivey problems too, but not that bad. I am currently drenching my hands a wrists in Maracuja oil to counteract the wrinkly hand look due to allergic swelling. It sucks when you take really good care of yourself, and then something medical happens that is almost entirely out of your control.


 I'm sorry you're having to deal with allergy crapola too! That sucks! I agree it really doesn't seem fair when medical things sideline you out of the blue. Boy do I hear ya on that! Especially when you try to take care of yourself and get blindsided!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a clicky truck with a box weight of 0.4890 to be delivered on the 12th.  It usually comes a couple days after that but it will be worth the wait if it is as good as some of your boxes!  I hope I get the model co. this time I am keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Contents
> 
> ...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, I was just thinking the same thing BG! I hope it is b/c it's a pretty good one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Especially that one thing in the foreground of the picture. That is the ONE thing I was excited about when I heard of it! I would be so excited to be able to try that!

I'm crossing everything crossable that we get this box....I think we have a good chance!


----------



## misskelliemarie (Aug 7, 2013)

My ETA is the 12th but it's already about an hour and a half away. When anything gets there I get it the next day! Wow! I'm actually going to go without spoilers! That never happens! I'm kind of scared and sad that I don't get to look at all of the boxes and guess which one I'm getting. At least I'm getting my goodies super early though!


----------



## msbelle (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have tracking! It's due to arrive tomorrow, and, apparently, the weight is 0.1550...which means I'm getting one foot wipe. One.


 Oh my, I do hope that is a mistake!


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Especially that one thing in the foreground of the picture. That is the ONE thing I was excited about when I heard of it! I would be so excited to be able to try that!
> 
> I'm crossing everything crossable that we get this box....I think we have a good chance!


 I think we do too! And I am also most excited for that same item, we really are box twins


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think we do too! And I am also most excited for that same item, we really are box twins


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think we do too! And I am also most excited for that same item, we really are box twins


 I kid you not, when I saw that in the box I almost spit out my Diet Pepsi! LOL


----------



## Tiffany27la (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have tracking! It's due to arrive tomorrow, and, apparently, the weight is 0.1550...which means I'm getting one foot wipe. One.


----------



## DorotaD (Aug 7, 2013)

My box weight is 0.6150! Does anyone else have a box of this weight? I'm guessing one of my items is rather heavy


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 7, 2013)

This was the first time (aside from my very first one) that BB was a surprise...it was kinda fun! Not that that will keep my from wanting spoilers! And it came 3 days earlier than projected!

I got...





Tan Towel

Dr. Jarts BB Cream

Model Co Party Proof Lipstick in Kitty (yay!!!)

Foot wipes - I'll use them

It's a 10 Leave in Treatment.

Over all - a great box!
ETA Box weight was .5800


----------



## succexy327 (Aug 7, 2013)

I got my shipping notice!! Mine is scheduled for the 12th like a few other posts I saw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my account at bb hasn't updated yet so I have no idea what I'm getting! I changed some of my profile info last month so I'm nervous how that's going to turn out!


----------



## succexy327 (Aug 7, 2013)

> This was the first time (aside from my very first one) that BB was a surprise...it was kinda fun! Not that that will keep my from wanting spoilers! And it came 3 days earlier than projected! I got...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ETA Box weight was .5800 I love its 10 products! Great sample! Their hair mask works wonders.


----------



## BagLady (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's my box





Not as good as last month's box but overall pretty happy.

I love the way the Whish body wash smells and I'm always looking for hair products for my curly/frizzy hair. 

I do wish the ModelCo lipstick was a different color. I have so many red lipsticks at the moment.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shipping notice and clicky truck on my gift account!
> 
> ...


 Well Miss Trix, I said earlier we had a lot of similarities. This is my shipping weight for the account under my middle name. Wonder if we'll get the same things?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping info for me yet either, which is a tad strange since I usually get tracking pretty early on my second account. I'm fine with it though. *Not as anxious for this month's box as I was for July's. I guess because I'm not really looking forward to anything except maybe the ModelCo lipsticks, and even then, I wouldn't be upset if I didn't get one.*






 I was so nervous last month, wanting the Instain. I got it, Ceramidin cream, Number 4 spray, and other stuff I liked ok, but those 3 alone made my 2 boxes worth it. This month, eh, not expecting much. As long as it isn't all cheap crap, I'll be ok. Maybe it will pleasantly surprise me!


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm hoping this month is better! Both of my subs were nearly identical last month. I received Bobbypins, Berry face cream, Kerastase (ironically only had box had the conditioner?), &amp; the purminerals CC cream in both boxes.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shipping weight .4401 and estimated delivery on 8/12.


 Triplets with me and BonnieBBon!  



  0.44 lb box party!  Whooo!



> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 7, 2013)

ahhhhh new spoiler!!




LOVE this stuff


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhhhh new spoiler!!
> 
> ...


 Me too! I have two of them, they're fantastic.


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 7, 2013)

Still no tracking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All the boxes seem amazing so far!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 7, 2013)

> ahhhhh new spoiler!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



LOVE this stuff Oooooh me too!! I got a deluxe sample from sephora awhile back and it's amazing!


----------



## Kristen121 (Aug 7, 2013)

Another spoiler! I really, really hope I get this!

http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/the-red-lipstick-that-lasts-through-anything?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_080713_Spoiler2StilaLiquidLipstick_Magazine
ETA: Guess I should have refreshed the page first, someone else already posted about it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooooh me too!! I got a deluxe sample from sephora awhile back and it's amazing!


 Hmmmm I wonder if that's the size BB will be sending out?


----------



## thebeverley3 (Aug 7, 2013)

> We have the same ship weight. Did you happen to get box #3 last month as well?


 What was in box number 3? Last month I got the bobby pins, Pur minerals CC cream, Coola tinted sunscreen, and the hair detangler.


----------



## Shannon28 (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone else with a shipping weight of .0504? There are so many combos this month, I can't wait to see what's in my box.


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhhhh new spoiler!!
> 
> ...


 I don't have any Stila stuff so I want this.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have any Stila stuff so I want this.


 Same! I did most want a Model Co lipstick in a neutral shade (since I bought the classics trio), but I've revised my wishlist lol. This is at the top now!


----------



## Lanai12 (Aug 7, 2013)

> What was in box number 3? Last month I got the bobby pins, Pur minerals CC cream, Coola tinted sunscreen, and the hair detangler.


 Box 3 had: bobby pins, InStain, No 4, Benefit eye creme &amp; DDF acne Well I guess there are a couple other things we can check off our lists. I'm glad to see you didn't get the Model b/c I really want it this month.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was super fast!


I WANT YOUR BOX! Everything in it!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else with a shipping weight of .0504? There are so many combos this month, I can't wait to see what's in my box.


 Meeeee!!!!  

Nevermind, I lied. .5064


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhhhh new spoiler!!
> 
> ...


 I've been meaning to purchase one. I tried one at Sephora and LOVED it. I would be thrilled to get this.


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 7, 2013)

> Hmmmm I wonder if that's the size BB will be sending out?


 I hope so! It's .03 fl oz...first spoiler attempt:


Spoiler








Next to a bottle of $OPI for size reference.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope so! It's .03 fl oz...first spoiler attempt:
> 
> ...


----------



## thebeverley3 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Box 3 had: bobby pins, InStain, No 4, Benefit eye creme &amp; DDF acne Well I guess there are a couple other things we can check off our lists. I'm glad to see you didn't get the Model b/c I really want it this month.


 Me too!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 7, 2013)

My tracking finally updated! My shipping weight is 0.4320 and will be here Monday


----------



## Jstull1 (Aug 7, 2013)

I received my shipping confirmation. My box weight is 0.560 and it is scheduled to arrive on august 12th!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *WOOT! Box twins!! I hope we get some good stuff!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 7, 2013)

Ok I was house hunting all day and missed a ton... what are the pages that are coming up now!? Links?


----------



## littlemissvixen (Aug 7, 2013)

i haven't seen anyone else with a .48 box weight...are you out there, box twin?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm sending out lipstick vibes into the universe since i didn't get a modelco last month but really wanted to (i got box 3) ...fingers crossed! i wouldn't mind that stila liquid lipstick either!


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 7, 2013)

This will be my first Birchbox.  I got an email saying I was off the waiting list, and then I went and entered my billing info and now it just says order processing for the last two/three days.  Is this normal?


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This will be my first Birchbox.  I got an email saying I was off the waiting list, and then I went and entered my billing info and now it just says order processing for the last two/three days.  Is this normal?


Yes it is normal. Do not worry it will be any day now.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhhhh new spoiler!!
> 
> ...


 Had been thinking that I don't need another lippie, but that color is so pretty.  Fingers crossed!  Still no clicky truck.


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes it is normal. Do not worry it will be any day now.


 Thanks!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## page5 (Aug 7, 2013)

Suki scrub question: I tried my sample last night and it was quite dried up so I scooped some out and mixed it with some water before applying to my face. It was so rough and harsh. The chunks of sugar are so big and rough. I was expecting finer sugar like the Simple Sugars scrub. Is it supposed to be this rough? Is there something I can do to soften it up? Has anyone tried mixing it with some argan oil?


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Suki scrub question: I tried my sample last night and it was quite dried up so I scooped some out and mixed it with some water before applying to my face. It was so rough and harsh. The chunks of sugar are so big and rough. I was expecting finer sugar like the Simple Sugars scrub. Is it supposed to be this rough? Is there something I can do to soften it up? Has anyone tried mixing it with some argan oil?


 Hmmm...my suki wasn't like that at all. It was quite moist and not at all scratchy. I wonder if you got a bad batch? I know there were others who ordered from Birchbox and had gotten some dried out jars. You might want to contact wherever you purchased it from.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 7, 2013)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb1
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb2
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb3
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb4
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb5
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb6
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb7
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb8
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb9
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb10
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb11
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb12
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb13
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb14
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb15
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb16
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb17
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb18
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb19
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb20
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb21
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb22
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb23
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb24
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb25
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb26
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb27
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb28
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb29
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb30
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb31
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb32
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb33
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb34
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb35
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb36
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb37
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb38
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb39
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb40
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb41
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb42
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb43
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb44
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb45
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb46
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb47
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb48
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb49
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb50
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb51
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb52
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb53
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb54
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb55
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb56
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb57
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb58
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb59
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb60
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb61
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb62
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb63
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb64
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb65


----------



## misskelliemarie (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Suki scrub question: I tried my sample last night and it was quite dried up so I scooped some out and mixed it with some water before applying to my face. It was so rough and harsh. The chunks of sugar are so big and rough. I was expecting finer sugar like the Simple Sugars scrub. Is it supposed to be this rough? Is there something I can do to soften it up? Has anyone tried mixing it with some argan oil?


 That's not how it's supposed to be at all! My sample was gritty and wet, but it didn't feel abrasive against my skin. It feels really nice and works well. I know alot of people were saying the same thing about theirs. You must have got a bad batch! I think I heard that some people were putting water into the container and letting it sit for a while and it softened up to how it's supposed to be.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 7, 2013)

65? ridiculous, sigh

Zadi, are you rejoining us at BB?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mks8372 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 65? ridiculous, sigh
> 
> Zadi, are you rejoining us at BB?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hopefully this means there is very little chance of me getting two of the same box again this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb1
> 
> ...


 Thanks!!!!!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Aug 7, 2013)

My suki I ordered from beauty sage was dry like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't used it yet. I wonder if I should contact them about it. I had googled pictures but most of the results looked like my jar so I didn't think it looked off till reading the above comments.


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 7, 2013)

> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb1 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb2 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb3 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb4 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb5 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb6 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb7 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb8 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb9 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb10 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb11 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb12 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb13 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb14 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb15 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb16 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb17 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb18 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb19 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb20 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb21 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb22 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb23 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb24 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb25 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb26 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb27 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb28 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb29 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb30 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb31 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb32 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb33 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb34 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb35 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb36 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb37 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb38 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb39 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb40 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb41 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb42 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb43 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb44 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb45 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb46 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb47 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb48 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb49 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb50 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb51 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb52 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb53 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb54 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb55 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb56 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb57 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb58 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb59 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb60 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb61 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb62 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb63 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb64 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb65


 Boo- the BB website isn't working for me with these links  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Comparison under spoiler...
> ...


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boo- the BB website isn't working for me with these links


 That's because they're not up yet. Maybe in the next few days.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 65? ridiculous, sigh
> 
> Zadi, are you rejoining us at BB?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Maybe.



As much as I hate the foils, the tiny samples, the sheer amount of variations... those darn BB points have me hooked. I made the analogy last month on my FB wall that it's like a bad boyfriend. You know the boyfriend hasn't been a good boyfriend, you know you should dump him (and do but end up taking him back) but you just love the boyfriend too much and are willing to put up with the bad boyfriend. LOL This is me and Birchbox, Birchbox is the bad boyfriend I dumped and took back.


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 7, 2013)

> That's because they're not up yet. Maybe in the next few days.


 Ahh, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Xiang (Aug 7, 2013)

> Suki scrub question: I tried my sample last night and it was quite dried up so I scooped some out and mixed it with some water before applying to my face. It was so rough and harsh. The chunks of sugar are so big and rough. I was expecting finer sugar like the Simple Sugars scrub. Is it supposed to be this rough? Is there something I can do to soften it up? Has anyone tried mixing it with some argan oil?


 If you use it in your shower, the warmth and the moisture in there should help moisten the sugar and dissolve it a bit so it's not so hard. But having too much water in there will dissolve the sugar completely and you don't want that to happen either.


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 7, 2013)

My box came 5 days early! The weight was .4300





Whish Correcting Gel (Uh, what is this for again?)

Whish Deodorant Swipe (actually excited for this)

Malin and Goetz face moisturizer (I have super dry skin so I'm always down for trying out new moisturizers)

pur-lisse skin serum (meh)

Mally waterproof eyeliner in Sailor (OMG so excited for this! It swatched beautifully!)


----------



## jrenee (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb1


 OMG thank you for posting this - been wondering if they had these up yet!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi! I'm so behind with this post. Is there a new forum to discuss about mystery pack? Or is it just here?


----------



## jrenee (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *misskelliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Suki scrub question: I tried my sample last night and it was quite dried up so I scooped some out and mixed it with some water before applying to my face. It was so rough and harsh. The chunks of sugar are so big and rough. I was expecting finer sugar like the Simple Sugars scrub. Is it supposed to be this rough? Is there something I can do to soften it up? Has anyone tried mixing it with some argan oil?
> ...


----------



## Shannon28 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm honestly hoping Shannon typed that in wrong! .0504 is like... half a foot wipe.  Not cool, Birchbox!


Yes, typo. .5040 haha


----------



## jayeme (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi! I'm so behind with this post. Is there a new forum to discuss about mystery pack? Or is it just here?


 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136917/birchbox-pick-two-mystery-packs

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (Aug 7, 2013)

Just a heads up to anyone wanting to order something on BB right now....I was just putting things in my cart, not really intending to purchase anything tonight, just thinking about what I might want, you know. 

Here's a picture:





In case you can't see what's wrong...that's $137 worth of product. The BB system has totaled it up at $274. Literally zero ideas why.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In case you can't see what's wrong...that's $137 worth of product. The BB system has totaled it up at $274. Literally zero ideas why.


 I've had this problem before. Usually if I log out and log back in (and maybe re-add the items to the cart, idr if i had to do that or not), it will fix itself.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm honestly hoping Shannon typed that in wrong! .0504 is like... half a foot wipe.  Not cool, Birchbox!


 Yes, typo. .5040 haha


Thank goodness!  I think the box itself weighs more than .05 lbs, that would have been a very odd package to receive!


----------



## page5 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the responses on my suki question. I was trying to figure out why people were raving about such an abrasive product, lol. I'll give it another go and dissolve the sugar more and see if I can make it usable.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 7, 2013)

> Maybe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As much as I hate the foils, the tiny samples, the sheer amount of variations... those darn BB points have me hooked. I made the analogy last month on my FB wall that it's like a bad boyfriend. You know the boyfriend hasn't been a good boyfriend, you know you should dump him (and do but end up taking him back) but you just love the boyfriend too much and are willing to put up with the bad boyfriend. LOL This is me and Birchbox, Birchbox is the bad boyfriend I dumped and took back.


 To me, Birchbox is the flaky hipster boyfriend who isn't exactly *bad* but occasionally so exhausting you just don't tell him that you're going to the coast with your girlfriends because you don't want to deal with his whining until you're back home.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> To me, Birchbox is the* flaky hipster boyfriend* who isn't exactly *bad* but occasionally so exhausting you just don't tell him that you're going to the coast with your girlfriends because you don't want to deal with his whining until you're back home.


 Best phrase ever


----------



## Xiang (Aug 8, 2013)

> Thanks for the responses on my suki question. I was trying to figure out why people were raving about such an abrasive product, lol. I'll give it another go and dissolve the sugar more and see if I can make it usable.


 Mine was from the eco-emi sub box back around March, so mine was really hard by the time i got around to using it this summer. I used mine in the shower and the moisture builds up pretty fast inside the jar within a few days even if you don't deliberately add water.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a heads up to anyone wanting to order something on BB right now....I was just putting things in my cart, not really intending to purchase anything tonight, just thinking about what I might want, you know.
> 
> ...


 I've had the same issue. Let Birchbox know because they're still trying to track down the bug. In my case I had to delete my browser cookie for Birchbox, close the browser then restart it and log back in.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had this problem before. Usually if I log out and log back in (and maybe re-add the items to the cart, idr if i had to do that or not), it will fix itself.


 It worked! thank you!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It worked! thank you!


 Yay! I'm glad it helped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## misskelliemarie (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks for the responses on my suki question. I was trying to figure out why people were raving about such an abrasive product, lol. I'll give it another go and dissolve the sugar more and see if I can make it usable.


 Glad I could help!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe.
> ...


 Thank you for putting it that way! Pretty much how I feel about them too. Goodness knows I trashed them a lot on Youtube. But, I will say I finally figured out that you really only pay around $5 for the box if you think about the fact that you get around 50 points per box. So, $5 for the chance of trying some high end samples and I got drawn back in as soon as they did the collab box last month.

But yeah, foil packets, bad matching, seeing others get treated better than you--that still can suck big time. Maybe it is less like a boyfriend than a pimp. He got too many b*tches to worry about to make them all happy! But just you try to leave and watch him turn on the charm to draw you back in. Bwahaha! 



 (Disclaimer: Just an analogy that sprung to mind. I have no real life hooking experience. No offense to anyone is intended, both hookers and fellow non-hookers alike).


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 8, 2013)

> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136917/birchbox-pick-two-mystery-packs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks soo much!!


----------



## Boulderbon (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for putting it that way! Pretty much how I feel about them too. Goodness knows I trashed them a lot on Youtube. But, I will say I finally figured out that you really only pay around $5 for the box if you think about the fact that you get around 50 points per box. So, $5 for the chance of trying some high end samples and I got drawn back in as soon as they did the collab box last month.
> 
> ...


 hahahhah love!  I'm sooooo hoping for a box without Whish..is that possible? I just recently tried the whish shaving cream, and was disgusted by it!


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 8, 2013)

> My box came 5 days early! The weight was .4300
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Woot! I think this is the box I'll be getting too, and I like the look of it. It's funny how they keep sending me full size products, which are a total bargain to be getting, and I'm usually lukewarm about it, because I'm so picky. But when something is right, it's awesome.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 8, 2013)

> Triplets with me and BonnieBBon! Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WooooHoooo!!! I always wanted to be a triplet!! Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## brittneygg (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woot! I think this is the box I'll be getting too, and I like the look of it. It's funny how they keep sending me full size products, which are a total bargain to be getting, and I'm usually lukewarm about it, because I'm so picky. But when something is right, it's awesome.


 This was my box weight, I kind of hope I don't get this because I don't want another eyeliner...but the correcting gel has me so intrigued, I am almost curious enough to take it.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 8, 2013)

> hahahhah love! Â I'm sooooo hoping for a box without Whish..is that possible? I just recently tried the whish shaving cream, and was disgusted by it!Â


 Actually the pomegranate scent is waay much better than blueberry scent. And the dup of that shaving cream is EOS brand in pomegranate sold at Target stores. Right now they're having sale on that for $2.99. It's one of my favorite shaving creams. It's environment friendly (no more aluminum cans)


----------



## KayEss (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was the first time (aside from my very first one) that BB was a surprise...it was kinda fun! Not that that will keep my from wanting spoilers! And it came 3 days earlier than projected!
> 
> ...


 OMG WHAT?! It's a 10?!?!?! Has BB ever sampled them before? (I don't think I've ever seen them.) I love that stuff!
Why has my box not shipped yet? I'm leaving town on the 20th and I really want it to be here by then!! 



 Patience is a virtue!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 8, 2013)

My box weight is .5250 any one else have the weight?


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 8, 2013)

No tracking for me yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## KayEss (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weight is .5250 any one else have the weight?


 My mom's is! 



 You guys are probably box twins.


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 8, 2013)

> My box came 5 days early! The weight was .4300
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That's a good box. The good items make up for the meh items.


----------



## brittneygg (Aug 8, 2013)

would the box pages upload already 



 sheesh


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom's is!
> 
> ...


 awesome hope its a good one, I wanna know what im getting lol. But I live in Japan and I still havent gotten my july box. Infact I just got my May box. But in a few months ill be back in America with fast shipping,lol. Hope I dont get any of the same stuff in my second sub


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 8, 2013)

Btw anyone know when the box pages load. I thought it was by now?


----------



## brittneygg (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Btw anyone know when the box pages load. I thought it was by now?


 Same here, seems like they are on to us lol and want us to be surprised, like last month waiting until the 11th to update box pages, sneaky sneaky BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 8, 2013)

HAHAHA yeah that was pure pain to wait lol


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 8, 2013)

My box is .5400 has anyone gotten a box that weight?


----------



## KayEss (Aug 8, 2013)

Box pages USUALLY upload on the 10th, but last month they were having problems so I'm not going to hold my breath for it. Fingers crossed though!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 8, 2013)

> hahahhah love! Â I'm sooooo hoping for a box without Whish..is that possible? I just recently tried the whish shaving cream, and was disgusted by it!Â


 I actually think the blueberry is the only disgusting scent they have. I have the almond and orange cream body butters and I love them. I hope I get some Whish this month even though I don't really understand the correcting gel or deodorant wipes lol.


----------



## teastrong (Aug 8, 2013)

Still no clicky truck for me! Why do you hate me birchbox????  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msbelle (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Suki scrub question: I tried my sample last night and it was quite dried up so I scooped some out and mixed it with some water before applying to my face. It was so rough and harsh. The chunks of sugar are so big and rough. I was expecting finer sugar like the Simple Sugars scrub. Is it supposed to be this rough? Is there something I can do to soften it up? Has anyone tried mixing it with some argan oil?
> ...


----------



## Cate88 (Aug 8, 2013)

Has anyone's box changed on the website from July to August? Both of my boxes shipped the other day and are set to arrive on the 12th, but on BB under 'Box' and then 'Women's Box' it still shows July. Does it change after the 10th?


----------



## kitnmitns (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a .44 and a .58


----------



## Cate88 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a .44 and a .58


 Mine are .49 and .52. I'm hoping I don't get duplicate boxes again. Last month I received the EXACT same boxes, I couldn't use any of the products except for the hair pins.


----------



## Pisces1969 (Aug 8, 2013)

Yay for quick shipping this month!  Clicky truck on Tuesday, out for delivery today!  Some of the boxes I've seen here as well as on Instagram &amp; Twitter have some good stuff in them, so I'm looking forward to the surprise!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2013)

Le sigh. Those Mediterranean Soul boxes look fantastic. That's the theme I want!


----------



## misskelliemarie (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My sample didn't come from BB and it wasn't dry. When I used it the sugar broke down immediately and I got a nice foaming cleanser. I had about two seconds with the scrubbing and since they dissolved so quickly it wasn't rough. Sounds like yours may be old, page5.


 That's not supposed to happen either, it is supposed to be a scrub. I now when i use mine I'm scrubing my face the entire time. and I take my time washing my face too


----------



## misskelliemarie (Aug 8, 2013)

I wish the box pages would upload already! I really want to see what's in all of them!!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box just came in!  It was 0.5900 lbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Has anyone's box changed on the website from July to August? Both of my boxes shipped the other day and are set to arrive on the 12th, but on BB under 'Box' and then 'Women's Box' it still shows July. Does it change after the 10th? Â


 It usually changes on the 10th but last month it didn't switch until midday on the 11th.


----------



## DorotaD (Aug 8, 2013)

Does anyone else have a box weight of 0.6150?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *misskelliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's not supposed to happen either, it is supposed to be a scrub. I now when i use mine I'm scrubing my face the entire time. and I take my time washing my face too


 That is supposed to happen...hence why it is called a foaming cleanser. Sugar in sugar scrubs is meant to dissolve, which is what makes them different from other types of scrubs.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *teastrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still no clicky truck for me! Why do you hate me birchbox????


 None for me, either...just love me, BB! I'm in mail withdrawal!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came 5 days early! The weight was .4300
> 
> ...


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Woohooo! My gift account scheduled for Aug 12 delivery just updated to out for delivery!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came 5 days early! The weight was .4300
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2013)

My box is in my state! Oh happy day!  It probably still won't get here til today or Saturday, but I won't have to wait til Monday!


----------



## goldenmeans (Aug 8, 2013)

Still no shipping info for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkpeonies (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually think the blueberry is the only disgusting scent they have. I have the almond and orange cream body butters and I love them. I hope I get some Whish this month even though I don't really understand the correcting gel or deodorant wipes lol.


 ITA - I bought the Whish orange creme set from the Nordies anniversary sale and DAMN, it smells so good. The shaving cream leaves my legs so moisturized that I can skip lotion, the shower gel is nice (but nothing special), and I LOVE the body butter, really nice texture and the scent lasts a long time. Super value at $24 for the set of three full size items.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 8, 2013)

My Birchbox is out for delivery today!  My estimated delivery time is Monday, so I am VERY HAPPY that for once my delivery is early!


----------



## kitnmitns (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to see a swatch, Im hoping I get that in one of my accounts.


Woohoo! Me too!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 8, 2013)

My box has not updated since the 6th when it was still in NJ.....come on update darn you.  I know you're not in NJ anymore, where are you my little Birchbox of goodness?


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box has not updated since the 6th when it was still in NJ.....come on update darn you.  I know you're not in NJ anymore, where are you my little Birchbox of goodness?


 Try copying and pasting the tracking number into the USPS website.  Mine stopped on the UPS MI site and picked up where it left off on the USPS site when I copied and pasted.


----------



## vhernandez75 (Aug 8, 2013)

Just got a clicky truck. My box weighs .6650. Anyone else have that weight?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Try copying and pasting the tracking number into the USPS website.  Mine stopped on the UPS MI site and picked up where it left off on the USPS site when I copied and pasted.


 Thanks for the tip! Sadly the USPS doesn't have any info on it yet, so it is still in the hands of those scoundrels! I will check with that method later today and hopefully it will at least be in my state!  Thank you again!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 8, 2013)

Im still waiting for my clicky truck in my first sub.


----------



## amandah (Aug 8, 2013)

Got my box yesterday!

I had an expected delivery date of the 12th!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an

eye shadow quad? What brand?
And what was your box weight?


----------



## sarah576 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *misskelliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's not supposed to happen either, it is supposed to be a scrub. I now when i use mine I'm scrubing my face the entire time. and I take my time washing my face too


At first when I used mine it was fairly scratchy and I thought the sugar might be too abrasive for my skin, because I was using it solely as a scrub too. But then I realized on the Suki website it says to wet your palms, and "massage between palms to activate foaming action."

So I started doing that, and when you rub it between your hands for several seconds before applying to your face, it really does foam up and become a cleanser rather than an abrasive scrub! I was surprised how well it dissolved. I found the same thing even when mine dried out a little, I added a little bit of water and spent 5 to 10 seconds rubbing it between my palms and it still foamed correctly.


----------



## amandah (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is that an
> ...


 yes it is

coastal scents
box weight was .4630


----------



## daniellerose (Aug 8, 2013)

My box is already in Fontana, Ca....only 30 minutes away from me! I should be receiving it tomorrow...I'm so excited to be going spoiler free!! It's crazy how excited I get over my box each month hehe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Aug 8, 2013)

> yes it is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



box weight was .4630


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ugh I hate that brand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If bb starts using these cheaper brands that ipsy uses I might have to drop it also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes it is
> 
> ...


 Ugh I hate that brand. Cheap and chalky. Save that for Ipsy please, birchbox.


----------



## cbs73 (Aug 8, 2013)

Clicky truck! clicky truck! clicky truck! clicky truck! clicky truck! clicky truck! clicky truck! clicky truck! clicky truck! clicky truck!

My box has a weight of 0.5850 and should be here on Tuesday.  I wonder what it could be!  I've already received the Model Co lipstick (the palest nude shade last month) and I've received Juice Beauty moisturizer before.....wouldn't be mad a hair product or the foot wipes (seriously, Chicago has been a rainy, damp mess this year and walking around in flip flops when it is raining is not a tidy thing)......


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh I hate that brand. Cheap and chalky. Save that for Ipsy please, birchbox.


 Agreed!

I love Birchbox for their luxury brand samples.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I'm kind of surprised to see that in there.


 Yeah really.... I realize that birchbox does have some "drug store" brand finds, like the Simple eye roller. But I've always appreciated that they were able to find cheaper brands that are *awesome* (another example, yesto). As cool as it was to see an eyeshadow quad in that box, I don't think coastal scents meets birchbox's calibre.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah really.... I realize that birchbox does have some "drug store" brand finds, like the Simple eye roller. But I've always appreciated that they were able to find cheaper brands that are *awesome* (another example, yesto). As cool as it was to see an eyeshadow quad in that box, I don't think coastal scents meets birchbox's calibre.


 Agree 100%!!!


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woot! I think this is the box I'll be getting too, and I like the look of it. It's funny how they keep sending me full size products, which are a total bargain to be getting, and I'm usually lukewarm about it, because I'm so picky. But when something is right, it's awesome.


 I feel the same way! I've received the full size Model Co, Mirenesse, LAQA and some other eyeliner and have only loved the Model Co.  The full size in this month's box though is on point! 



> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a good box. The good items make up for the meh items.


 You are totally right! 



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to see a swatch, Im hoping I get that in one of my accounts.


 I'll work on it getting one up tonight when I get home.  Crossing my fingers you get one too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box twin! You got THAT item we wanted! I'm so happy for you...and for me because it is looking more likely that I will be getting it too. I hope I get the same color!!! Oh hurry up and get here BB!!!!


 Yay, box twin! I'm so glad I got the desired item; it was funny, when I opened my box I was so not surprised that I got that variation, I just KNEW it was coming to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping the same for you as well!! The color is gorgeous, I'll be putting up a swatch up tonight.  Here's hoping your BB gets there quick!!


----------



## Dollysantana (Aug 8, 2013)

They are also sampling eyeliner found this on Instagram didn't ipsy sample this too.



Spoiler


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They are also sampling eyeliner found this on Instagram didn't ipsy sample this too?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lanai12 (Aug 8, 2013)

> They are also sampling eyeliner found this on Instagram didn't ipsy sample this too?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## amandah (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I'm kind of surprised to see that in there.


 as was I.

I opened my box and went 'ugh, not you again'

I canceled my ipsy because I wasn't really happy with the stuff they were sending out, so I took a sub box break and this was my first month back with BB.

Now i'm not sure how long i'll be staying .......


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 8, 2013)

Got my secondary box today (and a shipping notice on my primary). This  might be my favorite BB yet... even though I got the _dreaded foot wipes_ , the rest of the box (_minus the tan towel)_ totally makes up for it!

It's a 10 leave in conditioner -- this used to be my go-to, so I'm totally pumped about a decent size product that I know I can use!

Model Co Lipstick in Kitty - I traded for Peony last month, so I'm super pumped about this!

Dr. Jart BB Cream - pretty meh, but I'll use it.

Tan Towel - total meh. Not a self tanner, but I won't complain because, well, the box without the tan towel is awesome.

Dreaded Foot Wipes - I'm actually one of the few people who isn't bummed about these. When I wear Yellowbox Flip Flops all day, I get major K-Mart feet. These will be nice to have to take care of that! (I mean, baby wipes do the same thing.... but at least this is something I can use!)




Box weight was .5750.


----------



## gemstone (Aug 8, 2013)

> They are also sampling eyeliner found this on Instagram didn't ipsy sample this too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Antidentite (Aug 8, 2013)

I am really not interested in seeing Birchbox turn into Ipsy.  That would be super disappointing...


----------



## Charity1217 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my secondary box today (and a shipping notice on my primary). This  might be my favorite BB yet... even though I got the _dreaded foot wipes_ , the rest of the box (_minus the tan towel)_ totally makes up for it!
> 
> ...


 That's a great box!  I'd love to get the

lipstick in that color and It's a 10!  I traded for the nude last month and I want all the nude colors!
Neither of my 2 trucks are clicky so I'm hoping if they are the same they have one or both of these items.  I would be happy with dupes of these.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am really not interested in seeing Birchbox turn into Ipsy.  That would be super disappointing...


 Me neither. Ipsy is fine. I subscribe and like the products enough that I haven't canceled yet. However, a good amount of brands that Ipsy has spotlighted read a bit sketchy to me (i.e. Be a Bombshell, Two Cosmetics, etc.) if not cheap, low quality products, which isn't to say that all their offerings are duds or anything. I just consider BB to be higher end. Ipsy and BB are different enough that I can justify having both subs. I don't want them to become too similar.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 8, 2013)

So I have a clicky truck and mine shipped on the 6th but still no email....is that normal?


----------



## kellyc2606 (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks like a nice box!


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not bothered by bb sending out some of the same stuff as ipsy, as long as its the nicer stuff ipsy sends. Ipsy has sampled mirrennesse before bb did, and I love the lip pencils I got from that brand.
> 
> I don't know anything about the quality of the product you posted, though.


 Cailyn is actually a nice brand. I've gotten two of their liners from two different sub services and it's nice and glides on smoothly.


----------



## kellyc2606 (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow! That It's a 10 is a huge sample! Score.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would love that box!


----------



## BagLady (Aug 8, 2013)

So jealous of everyone that received the 

It's a 10 samples and the Mally eyeliner.

The Sailor eyeliner color looks beautiful.
Edited: Added Spoiler


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2013)

> Cailyn is actually a nice brand. I've gotten two of their liners from two different sub services and it's nice and glides on smoothly.Â


 I'm hoping for certain items from them to show up in the Birchbox shop so I can use points instead of money.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 8, 2013)

OK, so excited that I got my BB for my middle name before the box contents updated, so it was a complete surprise. My box weight was *.4900* for those who are interested. No pic, but here is a list of the contents:

Dr. Jart BB cream w/ SPF 45--not foil packets, but not too big either

Model Co lipstick--mine came in the color Dusk Til Dawn Number 4 super comb prep and protect spray (already got this in my other account AND bought a full size kit--but a spare travel size is always nice) OC8 mattifying gel--2 foil packets, so probably 2 uses Bobby pins--mine came in white/silver--the 3rd set I've gotten, all the same color
All in all not a bad BB. Not over the top great, but the 2nd product in the spoiler made it worth it to me, I think.


----------



## kellyc2606 (Aug 8, 2013)

My clicky truck is .43 (seems light) due to deliver on 8/12.

Anyone have .43 weight?


----------



## amandah (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love that box!


 The lipstick will definitely be going up for trade. it's red and definitely not for me.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 8, 2013)

SEND ME ALL THINGS...

Coastal Scents!!!!!
I love that brand!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kellyc2606* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My clicky truck is .43 (seems light) due to deliver on 8/12.
> 
> Anyone have .43 weight?


 Yes! There are a few of us with that weight! Mine is due Monday as well!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah really.... I realize that birchbox does have some "drug store" brand finds, like the Simple eye roller. But I've always appreciated that they were able to find cheaper brands that are *awesome* (another example, yesto). As cool as it was to see an eyeshadow quad in that box, I don't think coastal scents meets birchbox's calibre.


 This.  I don't mind drugstore products especially when they are new launches like Yes To (grapefruit, etc) and I think (?) Simple was.  Plus, like you said, Yes to is awesome.  As far as I know, there's nothing new about Coastal Scents.



> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me neither. Ipsy is fine. I subscribe and like the products enough that I haven't canceled yet. However, a good amount of brands that Ipsy has spotlighted read a bit sketchy to me (i.e. Be a Bombshell, Two Cosmetics, etc.) if not cheap, low quality products, which isn't to say that all their offerings are duds or anything. I just consider BB to be higher end. Ipsy and BB are different enough that I can justify having both subs. I don't want them to become too similar.


 Yep, I like them both because they are quite different.  If they become too similar, then I would drop Ipsy since they dont have the points and anyone can find the Ipsy discount codes on here or Googleing. I would rather Birchbox just stay higher-end/rarer products and Ipsy stay more mid-end/common products.


----------



## Dollysantana (Aug 8, 2013)

My box also weighs .43 and also 8/12 but it might be here earlier that happened last time


----------



## Babs (Aug 8, 2013)

> SEND ME ALL THINGS...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I love that brand! :w00t: I do too. I use my ipsy quads religiously. I was lucky enough to get useable colors each time but the quality is pretty darn good. Wish it was magnetic is my only complaint.


----------



## Boulderbon (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually think the blueberry is the only disgusting scent they have. I have the almond and orange cream body butters and I love them. I hope I get some Whish this month even though I don't really understand the correcting gel or deodorant wipes lol.


 Oh thank goodness!! I was having a slight panic attack lol. I'm so glad to hear that the blueberry is an exception. Now, I hope to try another from whish so I can forgive whish for making me cringe at blueberries in the grocery store!


----------



## Antidentite (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me neither. Ipsy is fine. I subscribe and like the products enough that I haven't canceled yet. However, a good amount of brands that Ipsy has spotlighted read a bit sketchy to me (i.e. Be a Bombshell, Two Cosmetics, etc.) if not cheap, low quality products, which isn't to say that all their offerings are duds or anything. I just consider BB to be higher end. Ipsy and BB are different enough that I can justify having both subs. I don't want them to become too similar.


I've subbed and cancelled Ipsy at least 4 times now.   It has its moments but I found myself similarly sketched out with some of the brands/products.  I don't care if they offer full sized products because if I don't like a shade of lipstick or eyeliner I'm just going to get rid of it anyway.  I'm also not into the cutesy way the company presents itself and I think it really is targeted to a younger crowd. 

I'm really confused with coastal scents being in the box...and that Cailyn brand..even Mirenesse(sp?).  If Birchbox wants to bite off of Ipsy they should steal Urban Decay.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 8, 2013)

YAY!! Clicky truck!! It hasn't updated yet, but I have one! 

:-D


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do too. I use my ipsy quads religiously. I was lucky enough to get useable colors each time but the quality is pretty darn good. Wish it was magnetic is my only complaint.


I know! I have a Z palette and couldn't get them to stick so this was my solution:





I didn't depot them, just kept them in quads, then put the circular metal stickers that came with the Z Palette on them back of them and stuck 'em in! lol




I think these little quads are so adorable


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 8, 2013)

My BB is "allegedly" going to be delivered today, but it's been a day late every month because UPS-MI keeps sending my package to the wrong USPS sort facility.  I have one of the many 0.495 lb. boxes, but it shouldn't be the one Heather Hicks got because I received one of those items last month.  Trying to be patient, but it's tough some months!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 8, 2013)

Is there an August specific Birchbox trade thread or have we stopped doing that? I liked what I got, but would like to try to trade shades. Thanks!


----------



## sarah576 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Oh thank goodness!! I was having a slight panic attack lol. I'm so glad to hear that the blueberry is an exception. Now, I hope to try another from whish so I can forgive whish for making me cringe at blueberries in the grocery store!Â


 I so agree that blueberry is the exception! I got the blueberry shave cream in a box a few months back, and loved the texture but hated the scent. Then I got the pomegranate later in a pick-two pack, and it was so much better! Obviously it's a personal thing, but in my opinion blueberry is just a dud. I'm hoping to get to try the exfoliating body wash this time around!


----------



## misskelliemarie (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarah576* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> At first when I used mine it was fairly scratchy and I thought the sugar might be too abrasive for my skin, because I was using it solely as a scrub too. But then I realized on the Suki website it says to wet your palms, and "massage between palms to activate foaming action."
> ...


 Really? I always do that with all scrubs and cleansers and it didn't make any difference in my Suki scrub. Honestly, I don't think I'd like it as much if it was like that because I always have dry peely skin on my nose like after you get sun burnt all year long no matter how much i moisturize, so this scrub gets rid of all the dead skin better than anything I've ever used.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there an August specific Birchbox trade thread or have we stopped doing that? I liked what I got, but would like to try to trade shades. Thanks!


 I just created one!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137148/birchbox-swaps-august-2013

There won't be much activity until more of us get our boxes, but you're welcome to start listing!


----------



## misskelliemarie (Aug 8, 2013)

I just realized that my birchbox is out for delivery!


----------



## cari12 (Aug 8, 2013)

Once again on the opposite side of things, I loved the scent of the Blueberry Whish! I find just using conditioner to work fine as shaving lotion so I wouldn't spend money on a full size or anything but I did like how it smelled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just created one!
> 
> ...


 Thanks magicalmom! I'll start it off. Not holding my breath on the trade, but it is always worth a shot.


----------



## Antidentite (Aug 8, 2013)

Have you guys ever tried shaving with coconut oil?  It like legit changed my life, super amazing.  Keeps your legs moisturized, no lotion needed.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you guys ever tried shaving with coconut oil?  It like legit changed my life, super amazing.  Keeps your legs moisturized, no lotion needed.


 Once. But I have the same aversion to the smell of coconut oil that people in this thread seem to have to blueberry Whish ;-) It does work nicely but I couldn't get over the smell, so conditioner and some body butter right after I get out the shower works perfectly for me and my nose! Haha!


----------



## czofkie (Aug 8, 2013)

My box is close!  Weight is only .37 though.  I seem to get the really light boxes every month


----------



## Lanai12 (Aug 8, 2013)

I also like Trader Joes honey mango shaving creme. It moisturizers well and no parabens.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 8, 2013)

My box is doing that thing where it just sits for days even though the info has already been sent to USPS. Ugh.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarah576* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I so agree that blueberry is the exception! I got the blueberry shave cream in a box a few months back, and loved the texture but hated the scent. Then I got the pomegranate later in a pick-two pack, and it was so much better! Obviously it's a personal thing, but in my opinion blueberry is just a dud.
> 
> I'm hoping to get to try the exfoliating body wash this time around!


 I must be a weirdo... I like the smell of the blueberry shave cream.  In fact I bought a full size once I finished my sample tube. lol 

I did pick up the anni box set from Nordstrom though.  I don't care for the body cream in orange pop, smells good at first, but then has a weird medicinal scent to my nose.  My husband loves it though.  The body wash is nice, although I'm preeeetty sure my husband is stealing that too, lol.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you guys ever tried shaving with coconut oil?  It like legit changed my life, super amazing.  Keeps your legs moisturized, no lotion needed.


 But then I'd want to like, eat my leg, or at least lick it, lol! I do love the smell of coconut and coconut oil though. May have to give this a shot as I am sure it is cheaper than the First Aid Beauty shave cream I so love.


----------



## paralegalatl (Aug 8, 2013)

Got my box! 

It's a 10 Miracle Leave-In Product

Tan Towel
Dr. Jart+ BB Balm
Fresh Feet Wipes in Peppermint
Model Co. Party Proof Matte Lipstick in Kitty
And the Ann Taylor code...which will be used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm worried about the Tan Towel...the last one I used turned me orange! 

I'm actually happy I received the feet wipes, lol! 

Overall, I'm happy with the box.


----------



## AuntOly (Aug 8, 2013)

> I would love that box!


 I got the same box


----------



## AuntOly (Aug 8, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Got my box yesterday! I had an expected delivery date of the 12th! I got the same box.


----------



## EmpressMelli (Aug 8, 2013)

My box is out for delivery!! It seems like a lot of people have been getting the lipstick this time around so I'm hoping for that.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 8, 2013)

edited ^__^ no need to continue drama unnecessarily


----------



## misskelliemarie (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box!
> 
> ...


 That's exactly what I got. I'm not sure I'll be using the code though.


----------



## Meeesha (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you guys ever tried shaving with coconut oil?  It like legit changed my life, super amazing.  Keeps your legs moisturized, no lotion needed.


Good idea!  I've been using l'occitane almond oil for epic shaves


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 8, 2013)

I get coconut oil in a big jar from Trader Joe's for 6 dollars and a big bottle of almond oil from the local health food store for 4 dollars--they are pretty much the only things I moisturize with!  The almond oil is lighter for summer, the coconut oil is great for winter and post-shave.  I mostly use other lotions for smell alone--I have found oil to be so much more effective.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 8, 2013)

Got shipping notices on both accounts....at the same exact time. Sounds like a dupe box to me! Hopefully someone will want to do a full box trade when I know what I'm getting!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Once again on the opposite side of things, I loved the scent of the Blueberry Whish! I find just using conditioner to work fine as shaving lotion so I wouldn't spend money on a full size or anything but I did like how it smelled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I liked it okay, too! Not enough to buy it, as I am perfectly happy with my Skintimate or whatever is on sale at the drugstore, but I didn't mind the blueberry scent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tend to like sweet scents, though!


----------



## amandah (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get coconut oil in a big jar from Trader Joe's for 6 dollars and a big bottle of almond oil from the local health food store for 4 dollars--they are pretty much the only things I moisturize with!  The almond oil is lighter for summer, the coconut oil is great for winter and post-shave.  I mostly use other lotions for smell alone--I have found oil to be so much more effective.


 totally agree here.

i love trader joes coconut oil. it's really good in rice krispy treats too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> with crushed pretzels and choco chips





oh and as a moisturizer too!


----------



## Lanai12 (Aug 8, 2013)

> totally agree here. i love trader joes coconut oil. it's really good in rice krispy treats too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> with crushed pretzels and choco chips
> 
> 
> 
> oh and as a moisturizer too!


 Oooo, share how you use it in rice krispy treats &amp; with crushed pretzels?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 8, 2013)

BAH! Mine still hasn't updated since 8/6 and no sign of it on USPS site. BAH I say! BAH!


----------



## bwgraham (Aug 8, 2013)

ugh. neither account has a clicky truck!!  im super jelly of all of you and the great boxes you are getting~ hope they are saving something good for last! lol


----------



## AshSangre (Aug 8, 2013)

Has anyone gotten a .4890 box?  I am trying to see what I could have possibly gotten   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I -- look, there are Chinese/Asian individuals on the board, and if you make the personal choice not to buy or use products from China, I can understand that because it's your personal choice as being vegan or supporting/not supporting specific brands because of ethical issues is a personal choice.
> ...


 I think you're reading a bit in to her post. I didn't see any badmouthing of chinese people, unless you're talking about the food/makeup manufacturers she clearly has qualms with.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 8, 2013)

It's a 10 - Miracle Leave In Product - 2 fl. oz
Dr. Jart + - Premium BB Cream SPF 45 - .17 fl oz
Model Co Party Proof Lipstick  in Kitty - .13 oz
Jasmine Seven - Fresh feet wipes in Peppermint - 2 wipes
Tan Towel - Self Tan Towelette - 1 towlette
My box arrived 4 days early, woot!  So glad this makes up for a crappy July and May box.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Aug 8, 2013)

> I -- look, there are Chinese/Asian individuals on the board, and if you make the personal choice not to buy or use products from China, I can understand that because it's your personal choice as being vegan or supporting/not supporting specific brands because of ethical issues is a personal choice. But to come in to a board and mouth off rubbish about a whole country is pretty condescending. You know who has to buy Chinese products and use Chinese formula? Chinese people. Because they don't have the luxury of moving to or living in another country or having the opportunity to buy products with safety guarantees we take for granted. I'm not saying you shouldn't have the choice to buy what you want, but turning your nose up and snootily condescending on Chinese products and Chinese people is pretty arrogant. Don't forget, it wasn't that long ago we only started instating safety measures onÂ _our_Â drugs and foods. Don't think yourselves better just because America has had the luxury of time.


 I'm confused. Are ROC origin items considered bad or harmful? I thought that ROC standards were decent. Anyways, still no clicky truck for me so I just keep refreshing this thread to see all the lovely things everyone got! A bit nervous about possibly receiving the Dr. Jart stuff because of an allergic reaction to last month's ceramidin cream.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 8, 2013)

ThinkPink -- If my earlier (now deleted) post is the issue -- I meant PROC, not ROC.  Hope that helps.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks KawaiiMeows.  I don't think I meant exactly what Kyuu read, but on re-reading, I could see that I didn't explain myself properly and that what I said was potentially offensive.  Rather than trying to re-explain or expand, I decided to just delete that part of my comment.  Apologies -- I'll either be more careful or avoid issues that are really best discussed, not written about on a board like this, in future.


 Don't worry about it too much. I've seen it brought up quite a bit and it's a touchy subject every time.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you're reading a bit in to her post. I didn't see any badmouthing of chinese people, unless you're talking about the food/makeup manufacturers she clearly has qualms with.


 Not intending to speak for Kyuu, by any means, but I think she took umbrage to this line:



> I've realized that if a country can't even manufacture powdered milk for food products (including formula for its own babies!) without putting melamine in it, they probably aren't going to spend too many resources policing companies that are manufacturing make-up to be sold in another country.


 I mean, I can see where that could be taken offensively. After all, the US has recalls and manufacturing controversies aplenty. Pink slime, anyone?


----------



## amandah (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lanai12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooo, share how you use it in rice krispy treats &amp; with crushed pretzels?


 put some cocnut oil in a pan and melt, add marshmallows and stir.

then add in your rice krispies and crushed up pretzels.

spread it out into a pan and sprinkle mini choco chips on the top.

they are dangerously delicious.

just an fyi, trader joes is the best coconut oil to use for this because it still has a cocnut-y flavor, where as some of them, through processing, lose that flavor.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Aug 8, 2013)

> ThinkPink -- If my earlier (now deleted) post is the issue -- I meant PROC, not ROC.Â  Hope that helps.


 Oh okay! Thanks! That definitely clears it up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Aug 8, 2013)

> put some cocnut oil in a pan and melt, add marshmallows and stir. then add in your rice krispies and crushed up pretzels. spread it out into a pan and sprinkle mini choco chips on the top. they are dangerously delicious. just an fyi, trader joes is the best coconut oil to use for this because it still has a cocnut-y flavor, where as some of them, through processing, lose that flavor.


 It's funny because I think most people want their coconut oil to be flavorless. I use in place of canola oil when cooking popcorn, meat, etc and do not want it to taste like coconut!


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> totally agree here.
> 
> ...


 umm recipe!!??  that sounds amazing

EDIT - I see where you posted!  I LOVE the TJ's brand, and whatdayaknow have some at home...i may be making these tonight!  I assume you just sub the butter for coconut oil in = amts!?


----------



## tasertag (Aug 8, 2013)

> Got my secondary box today (and a shipping notice on my primary). ThisÂ  might be my favorite BB yet... even though I got the _dreaded __foot wipes_ , the rest of the box (_minus the __tan towel__)_ totally makes up for it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Box weight was .5750. Box twins! So excited actually.



Spoiler



only didn't want tan wipes. But I did want the foot wipes!


----------



## Xiang (Aug 8, 2013)

> ThinkPink -- If my earlier (now deleted) post is the issue -- I meant PROC, not ROC.Â  Hope that helps.


 Yes, ROC is Taiwan, not Mainland China. Easy to get them mixed up. =)


----------



## Lanai12 (Aug 8, 2013)

> put some cocnut oil in a pan and melt, add marshmallows and stir. then add in your rice krispies and crushed up pretzels. spread it out into a pan and sprinkle mini choco chips on the top. they are dangerously delicious. just an fyi, trader joes is the best coconut oil to use for this because it still has a cocnut-y flavor, where as some of them, through processing, lose that flavor.


 Thank you. That is a must try. Maybe this weekend while my daughter is out of town and I will have them all to myself. Insert evil hands here.


----------



## msladyday (Aug 8, 2013)

Received my box early - shipping .4401.

Overall I'm not exactly enthused by this box although I will probably use the Ann Taylor codes.  

Jasmine Seven (peppermint) Fresh Feet Wipes - 2

Juice Beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer - 15ml
ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick - Disco Fever
Supergoop! Advanced SPF 37 Anti-Aging Eye Cream - 2 ml
 
Lifestyle Extra:
Showstoppers Designer Fashion Tape - 2 black strips
 
 


 


Speaking of Ann Taylor - anyone going to the Boston even on 8/15?


----------



## jmd252 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Received my box early - shipping .4401. Overall I'm not exactly enthused by this box although I will probably use the Ann Taylor codes. Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Speaking of Ann Taylor - anyone going to the Boston even on 8/15? I would be ecstatic if I got that box! I'm hoping its a possibility since I have a weight of .43 for one of my boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## classyjess (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get coconut oil in a big jar from Trader Joe's for 6 dollars and a big bottle of almond oil from the local health food store for 4 dollars--they are pretty much the only things I moisturize with!  The almond oil is lighter for summer, the coconut oil is great for winter and post-shave.  I mostly use other lotions for smell alone--I have found oil to be so much more effective.


 Me too! I know a lot of people who think oil is too heavy, but my skin sucks it up and is nice and supple afterwards. Love the Trader Joe's CO.


----------



## Xiang (Aug 8, 2013)

Is it just me or has there been a model co lipstick in the majority of these early boxes so far? Can't wait for mine!! Anybody else has a box weight of 0.5100?


----------



## classyjess (Aug 8, 2013)

My box still hasn't shipped yet. This is only my second month for Birchbox. (I'm signed up for Ipsy too, and I just got my Allure box).

It's normal for shipping times to be staggered, right? And is the truck usually how to check the status? I struggled with that last time, too.

Thanks girls.


----------



## Mkp1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Birchbox.com seems to be down.  Updating Aug boxes?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mkp1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox.com seems to be down.  Updating Aug boxes?


 It's working fine for me...


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 8, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Box twins! So excited actually.only didn't want tan wipes. But I did want the foot wipes!



Definitely one of my favorite BBs... ever.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pisces1969 (Aug 8, 2013)

Gah 



  - where are you, my very nice Postal Delivery Lady?  Any other day you'd have been here three hours ago!   Don't you realize I've been waiting impatiently all day for my Birchbox to arrive?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 8, 2013)

I just got the following email--an event for NY BB-er's.  I just registered.

  Is this email not displaying correctly?
View it in your browser.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 8, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think you're reading a bit in to her post. I didn't see any badmouthing of chinese people, unless you're talking about the food/makeup manufacturers she clearly has qualms with.



> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks KawaiiMeows.  I don't think I meant exactly what Kyuu read, but on re-reading, I could see that I didn't explain myself properly and that what I said was potentially offensive.  Rather than trying to re-explain or expand, I decided to just delete that part of my comment.  Apologies -- I'll either be more careful or avoid issues that are really best discussed, not written about on a board like this, in future.


 Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Not intending to speak for Kyuu, by any means, but I think she took umbrage to this line:

I mean, I can see where that could be taken offensively. After all, the US has recalls and manufacturing controversies aplenty. Pink slime, anyone?

I deleted my post too because I don't think we need to fight over irrelevant drama  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I mean I understand many people have strong feelings on Chinese products and if they don't personally want to use them, I can definitely respect that. My aunt had sent me some special Chinese cosmetics recently and I'm very much like e___e about using them because they don't have ingredient lists (though I'm not allergic to anything) but on the other hand I also know she probably would never send me anything she didn't trust and they were probably expensive so I'd feel bad about just tossing them.

Actually Chinese products products exported to other countries are usually regulated much more heavily than products sold intra-country just because foreign companies don't want to ruin their reputations based on poor quality. Similarly, China actually heavily regulates products imported into the country, despite being very lax about intra-country trade. That's why many people rally against China's gov't about animal testing -- because they want to ensure cosmetic safety standards, and that's their method. It's not fair, but I do think the gov't (weirdly and occassionnally maliciously) cares about its own citizens and consumers. I mean, it's easy to say, "well, why shouldn't the government trust products being sold to US/European customers as safe?" but -- "we" don't trust them. Why should they trust "us" and our products?


----------



## tasertag (Aug 8, 2013)

> I just got the following email--an event for NY BB-er's. Â I just registered.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got one for DC!



Spoiler


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the following email--an event for NY BB-er's.  I just registered.
> 
> ...


----------



## jrenee (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Received my box early - shipping .4401.
> ...


 There's a Boston event?! I would make the trip for that...

Edit:  Whoops, I did not get the invite email because I live 2 hours away.  But I do like to visit and I will RSVP!


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the following email--an event for NY BB-er's.  I just registered.
> 
> ...


----------



## HazelC (Aug 8, 2013)

I have shipping confirmation and a box due to be delivered on Aug 13. Weight: 0.5850!

So excited, and I hope I get It's a 10.


----------



## Meeesha (Aug 8, 2013)

What discount % are the Ann Taylor codes??


----------



## wadedl (Aug 8, 2013)

My Birchbox is in Fontana! I may receive it before they post on the 10th!!!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 8, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Meeesha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What discount % are the Ann Taylor codes??


I think I remember seeing 20% off a single item or 30% off two items


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone interested, the 8 cities are: Minneapolis, Seattle, San Fran, Boston, Miami, DC, Chicago, Houston, New York
> 
> http://www.eventbrite.com/org/995674271?s=16596471 &lt;-- RSVP


 booooo I was really hoping for an atlanta event


----------



## Mkp1 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Mkp1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MUfiend (Aug 8, 2013)

> I just got the following email--an event for NY BB-er's. Â I just registered.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thanks for posting! I think they've kicked me off their mailing list for events...I'm now officially registered. See you there.


----------



## goldenmeans (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the following email--an event for NY BB-er's.  I just registered.
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the following email--an event for NY BB-er's.  I just registered.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 8, 2013)

you ladies who go to the event should report back here and tell us how it was ;]


----------



## basementsong (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm going to the DC one! And I'm taking a vacation day the day after the DC event and getting my hair cut, so yay fun makeup and hair pampering time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag (Aug 8, 2013)

> you ladies who go to the event should report back here and tell us how it was ;]


 Oh I will  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msladyday (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you ladies who go to the event should report back here and tell us how it was ;]


 Most definitely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Received my box early - shipping .4401.
> ...


 Wow... my box is .4400, so this may be my box... I don't know if I've ever been so excited AND disappointed in my life!

Yay!  Lipstick!  And I've used the moisturizer before and LOVED IT!  But... Foot wipes.  And boob tape.  And anti-aging stuff.  Meh.  Meh, I say!  I can't even see those trading well.  So... kinda hoping for another version of a .44 lbs box?  The upside is, if I do get it, it's an $8 lipstick, some moisturizer, and a $5 store credit, so I'm still coming out ahead!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Aug 8, 2013)

> We have the same ship weight. Did you happen to get box #3 last month as well?


 Lanai12... Just got my Birchbox today. 4 days early than what was put on the shipping confirmation. Here is what I got... Violet Oasis Organic Moroccan Argan Oil (4mls) Whish Correcting Gel Whish Deodorant Swipe 2 Miss Jessie's Hair Treatments and Model Co Party Proof Matte Lipstick in Kitty Hope you get the lipstick too Box Twin!!! It is beautiful. Very happy with my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 8, 2013)

My tracking info says delivery on August 12th and the weight is .5200...I'm guessing it will be here tomorrow or Saturday!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 8, 2013)

I registered for the Ann Taylor Chicago event- I've just gotten my shipping notification, but no invite to the event and I have a Chicago address!  But I registered anyways- I went to the Benefit event a few months ago and it was -amazing-.


----------



## littlemissvixen (Aug 8, 2013)

i just signed up for the miami one!








> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the following email--an event for NY BB-er's.  I just registered.
> 
> ...


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Aug 8, 2013)

> For anyone interested, the 8 cities are:Â Minneapolis, Seattle, San Fran, Boston, Miami, DC, Chicago, Houston, New York http://www.eventbrite.com/org/995674271?s=16596471Â &lt;-- RSVP


 Thanks for posting the link! I registered!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do you have to be a Birchbox subscriber to attend? My friend wants to come with me but she doesn't have Birchbox yet.


----------



## msladyday (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow... my box is .4400, so this may be my box... I don't know if I've ever been so excited AND disappointed in my life!
> ...


----------



## Lanai12 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Lanai12... Just got my Birchbox today. 4 days early than what was put on the shipping confirmation. Here is what I got... Violet Oasis Organic Moroccan Argan Oil (4mls) Whish Correcting Gel Whish Deodorant Swipe 2 Miss Jessie's Hair Treatments and Model Co Party Proof Matte Lipstick in Kitty Hope you get the lipstick too Box Twin!!! It is beautiful. Very happy with my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you. I am so excited to get home to see if it was delivered today. I can't wait to see the lipstick.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For anyone interested, the 8 cities are: Minneapolis, Seattle, San Fran, Boston, Miami, DC, Chicago, Houston, New York
> ...


----------



## astokes (Aug 8, 2013)

Got my box!





ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick in Kitty

Violet Oasis 100% Organic Argan Oil (4ml)

Whish Coconut Milk Correcting Gel (.75floz.)

Whish Hair Inhibiting Deodorant Wipe

Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery Treatment &amp; Super Sweetback Treatment (.46oz. each)


----------



## Pisces1969 (Aug 8, 2013)

My box has arrived - no photo but here's what's inside.

Box weight was .525

Dr. Jart Premium BB Cream
Jasmine Seven Fresh Feet Wipes
ModelCo Party Proof in Kitty ( this came broken in the lid, hoping BB will make it right!)
Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect spray
Beauty Extra - Miss Jessie's Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo
I've already FB messaged BB about my broken lippy - probably a result of spending all day in a hot mail truck!

I'm happy because the one thing I really didn't want was the Tan Towel.


----------



## kellyc2606 (Aug 8, 2013)

I just registered for the Seattle (Bellevue) Ann Taylor event. Next Thursday...very exciting!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 8, 2013)

No box, but my Amika Hair Mask I ordered arrived! It's huuuuuge! Love it! I also got a nice mystery pick 2! A full size Stila bronzer and jouer illuminizer.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 8, 2013)

Still waiting on a clicky truck for my first account, I hope I get something good since they have me waiting so long.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They are also sampling eyeliner found this on Instagram didn't ipsy sample this too?
> ...


----------



## JulieMarie (Aug 8, 2013)

Registered for the Palo Alto event. Thx to the member who posted the RSVP links.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh I hate that brand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If bb starts using these cheaper brands that ipsy uses I might have to drop it also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I would do if BB does that.


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 8, 2013)

> No box, but my Amika Hair Mask I ordered arrived! It's huuuuuge! Love it! I also got a nice mystery pick 2! A full size Stila bronzer and jouer illuminizer.


 I've been ordering mystery packs left and right trying to get that stila bronzer!!! Good for you! I hope you love it as much as I do!!


----------



## lauravee (Aug 8, 2013)

Here is my box: 

Becca foundation samples

I.C.O.N. leave in conditioner spray 
Juice Beauty Oil Free Moisturizer
Miss Jessys Shampoo
Foot wipes


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 8, 2013)

> For anyone interested, the 8 cities are:Â Minneapolis, Seattle, San Fran, Boston, Miami, DC, Chicago, Houston, New York http://www.eventbrite.com/org/995674271?s=16596471Â &lt;-- RSVP


 Minneapolis?!!!! Omg there's NEVER any events here!! I clicked the link and it's not actually in Minneapolis, it's at the Mall of America which is a 1/2 hr away from Minneapolis (without traffic). I was super excited because I work 2 blocks away from the downtown Minneapolis Anne Taylor! I still registered because they will probably never come here again.


----------



## lindalou3 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Received my box early - shipping .4401.
> ...


I'm going to the Boston event.  Will be nice to meet other BB fans!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 8, 2013)

I kept checking for box contents that Zadidoll posted earlier. Still 404's! I wonder if BB saw this and knew about it so they're holding it out until the 10th? ðŸ˜• My gift acct showed to deliver on 12th but it's already in a sorting facility an hr away from where I am. It will deliver tmrw. Still no clicky truck on my original acct.


----------



## SamAsh (Aug 8, 2013)

> I have shipping confirmation and a box due to be delivered on Aug 13. Weight: 0.5850! So excited, and I hope I get It's a 10.


 Twins with weight and date! Whoooo!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 8, 2013)

*My gift account box surprised me today, 4 days early! 




*
 





*No.4 Super Comb &amp; Protect - *I wanted this last month so I am super excited to receive this! 

*Dr. Jart+ Premium BB Cream - *I have always heard great things about Dr. Jart+ bb creams so I will give this a whirl.

*ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick in Dusk Til Dawn - *Happy to get another lippie but I'm not sure this color is right for my skin tone. May have to trade.

*OC8 Professional Mattifying Gel - *Not sure I have any real need for this. As someone who has skin on the drier side, I have never had an issue with shine.

*Birchbox Bobby Pins (grey) - *I still haven't used the green ones I got last month but I also don't really wear green so maybe this color will see some use.
*Overall, I am pretty happy with this box! I'm still waiting for a clicky truck on my main account. Hopefully it will update soon!*


----------



## theexxception (Aug 8, 2013)

> My box has arrived - no photo but here's what's inside. Box weight was .525
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I've already FB messaged BB about my broken lippy - probably a result of spending all day in a hot mail truck!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm happy because the one thing I really didn't want was the Tan Towel.

I have the same weight .5250 but I don't think this is my box because I got number 4 last month. I'm hoping for all the eyeliners haha. Guess ill be trading. So excited.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 8, 2013)

> I have the same weight .5250 but I don't think this is my box because I got number 4 last month. I'm hoping for all the eyeliners haha. Guess ill be trading. So excited.


 Ditto. I wouldn't be able to get #4 again either. Same weight too. I traded it away bec I already have one in a full size.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone interested, the 8 cities are: Minneapolis, Seattle, San Fran, Boston, Miami, DC, Chicago, Houston, New York
> 
> http://www.eventbrite.com/org/995674271?s=16596471 &lt;-- RSVP


 nooo. i got excited when i saw there was an SF event. i love events like this




 palo alto is not san francisco. lol got all excited but i'm not driving out there...


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got one for DC!
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyJazz (Aug 8, 2013)

Box Wt: 0.44

What was inside:

1) Dr. Jart BB Cream (45 spf) - at first it seemed rather pale on me but it warmed up nicely. Smells really nice and makes my skin soft

2) Jasmine Seven (feet wipes) - I am mixed about this, but will come in handy - will be thrown into my handbag

3) ModelCo Lipstick - I would have LOVED this *except* it is a really awful orangey-coral kinda color (Disco Fever) - did a little swatch on my (clean) hand and decided that it will go in with my grab bag for others to go through.

4) Violet Oasis (100% Organic Argan Oil) - will like to try this in my hair when I straighten it tomorrow before work.

5) TanTowel - Biggest disappointment for me.  Again this will go into the grab bag.  I know there are two camps on this type of product...I wish they offered an option on such products (I think Ipsy does this)  

So 3 out of 4 products is not horrible. 

I got a full size product - (although the "full size" actually comes in a set of 3 in the store) 

The oil - is enough to be able to figure out if I like it.

Wish the BB was a bit bigger.

Wipes - they gave me two.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 8, 2013)

> nooo. i got excited when i saw there was an SF event. i love events like this :icon_mad: Â palo alto is not san francisco. lol got all excited but i'm not driving out there...


 Ditto! It's called PENNISULA! Maybe they did that bec there are more BB subscribers in that area? I'm in East Bay


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 8, 2013)

Yay! My second account's box came in!  I got...

- ModelCo lipstick in Til Dusk Til Dawn (totally a MLBB shade for me)
- Violet Oasis Argan Oil (Yay, I want all the hair oils!)
- Miss Jessie's deep conditioning treatment foils (I am looking forward to these too)
- Juice Beauty Moisturizer (I've already found my HG moisturizer so I don't think I'll use this) - Bobby pins (I don't use bobby pins, so these don't add anything for me but I do think they're cute)

Really happy overall!  My main account's box will probably get here Saturday.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait!

Edited because I'm a terrible speller.. haha


----------



## kira685 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> nooo. i got excited when i saw there was an SF event. i love events like this
> ...





> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto! It's called PENNISULA! Maybe they did that bec there are more BB subscribers in that area? I'm in East Bay


 haha I thought the same thing! but I'm going, since PA and SF are about the same distance from me anyway! I'm too curious, and my cousin loves Ann Taylor so she's coming with me.. if anything, hopefully I'll score one of those complimentary boxes!


----------



## misskelliemarie (Aug 8, 2013)

I thought I'd let everyone know that right now until the 11th I thin Ann Taylor is having a 40% off sale using the code TRENDS40


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 8, 2013)

My projected delivery is August 13th, and the box weight is .4800.

I don't wanna wait!

Just hope I don't get tan towels!


----------



## mom2aqt (Aug 8, 2013)

So excited to get my birchbox early!!! Not sure which box it was but the weight was 0.5779.

I'm glad I got the It's a 10 because I'm too cheap to buy a full-size of it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It makes up for getting the two different wipes &amp; BB cream. The lipstick was in "Kitty" and looks pretty neutral for a rose/darkish/pink tone, so I hope it works with my fair skin.


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 8, 2013)

My BB will be here tomorrow. 2nd sub doesn't have tracking yet! What a surprise I'll have tomorrow!!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> nooo. i got excited when i saw there was an SF event. i love events like this
> ...


----------



## LindaD (Aug 8, 2013)

> My Birchbox is in Fontana! I may receive it before they post on the 10th!!!Â


 Hey, that's where my box is too. Guess they must be travel buddies. I'm really excited, this is the first time my box could arrive before the page updates.


----------



## chachithegreat (Aug 8, 2013)

I think I got the punishment box. The frizzy hair cream is something I need, but a deodorant wipe? Foil Packets of mattifying gel? I got that eyeliner from Ipsy and hated it. I find Whish products pretty cheap, too. Hopefully I'll get a better one next month!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chachithegreat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't think it looks like a bad box, but I really like Cailyn liner and I"m interested in the Whish correcting gel. I hope I don't get the OC8 packets, though, I have a full sized tube and I rarely even use that. I'm cool with the deodorant and foot wipes, I just pray I don't get the tanning ones!


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 8, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I think I got the punishment box. The frizzy hair cream is something I need, but a deodorant wipe? Foil Packets of mattifying gel? I got that eyeliner from Ipsy and hated it. I find Whish products pretty cheap, too. Hopefully I'll get a better one next month!Â  What color is the eyeliner?


----------



## gemstone (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chachithegreat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hopefully you can at least trade the liner?


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 8, 2013)

So can I ask what's the deal with the wide varying arrival times for people? It seems a lot of you have already gotten your box and I have to wait almost a week!


----------



## KayEss (Aug 8, 2013)

Ahh, so excited to see the Cailyn gel liner pop up in some of the boxes! I love mine from Ipsy--it's the only gel liner that I've tried that actually stays put, sometimes a little *too* well...I wonder what colors they're sampling? I would LOVE to get that in my box, and it should trade really well if you don't.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto! It's called PENNISULA! Maybe they did that bec there are more BB subscribers in that area? I'm in East Bay


 i somewhat recently moved to berkeley...was priced out of the city 




. really doubt there are more BB people in palo alto...I see way more makeup lovers and women in general in the city than palo alto

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



haha I thought the same thing! but I'm going, since PA and SF are about the same distance from me anyway! I'm too curious, and my cousin loves Ann Taylor so she's coming with me.. if anything, hopefully I'll score one of those complimentary boxes!

aww im jealous! even if i still lived in the city I don't think I'd drive out, but crossing the bridge and going past sf...definitely not. definitely let us all know how the event goes


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 8, 2013)

> Ahh, so excited to see the Cailyn gel liner pop up in some of the boxes! I love mine from Ipsy--it's the only gel liner that I've tried that actually stays put, sometimes a little *too* well...I wonder what colors they're sampling? I would LOVE to get that in my box, and it should trade really well if you don't.


 Agreed. I love this liner! I got Iron in my Ipsy bag &amp; also did a trade for the purple  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Both gorgeous!


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 8, 2013)

> Ahh, so excited to see the Cailyn gel liner pop up in some of the boxes! I love mine from Ipsy--it's the only gel liner that I've tried that actually stays put, sometimes a little *too* well...I wonder what colors they're sampling? I would LOVE to get that in my box, and it should trade really well if you don't.


 I got mine from ipsy in the "Iron" color, and I really like it. Stays put on my eyes!


----------



## abreeskye (Aug 8, 2013)

> booooo I was really hoping for an atlanta event


 Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CourtneyB (Aug 8, 2013)

I got my box today! Too lazy to take a picture (heh), but I got....

*Dr. Jart BB Premium BB Cream *-- Same crappy Dr. Jart sample size. Pretty meh about this...I'd put it up for trade, but I haven't updated my trade list in forever. 

*Jasmine Seven Fresh Feet Wipes *-- 2 individual wipe packets. I'm pumped for this just because I just moved to NYC and my feet can get dirty when it rains or I am in the park.

*ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick in Kitty *-- Pretty good sample size! It's 3.8g, and I'm pretty sure that's how big each lipstick is if you get the trio set from BB. (I gathered by comparing prices. ModelCo's site sells one full-sized for $17, while you get three from BB for $24. Plus the picture on ModelCo's site is different from the BB picture, and the BB picture looks like the sample I got. So yeah, not bad at all. 

*Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect *-- Got this on my other box last month and LOVED it. So so pumped for another one. 

*EXTRA: Miss Jessie's Super Slip SudsyShampoo *-- I've wanted to try this, but again, just a foil packet.
Also, I signed up for the NYC Ann Taylor event. Anyone else going/know if you have to buy something?


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh, so excited to see the Cailyn gel liner pop up in some of the boxes! I love mine from Ipsy--it's the only gel liner that I've tried that actually stays put, sometimes a little *too* well...I wonder what colors they're sampling? I would LOVE to get that in my box, and it should trade really well if you don't.


 I know what you mean by too well! I got the purple Cailyn yesterday from a trade and swatched it on my hand. After washing my hands a couple dozen times, using eye makeup remover, and scrubbing it with a wash cloth in the shower, there are still 2 tiny dots of purple on my hand today. LOL


----------



## Xiang (Aug 8, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I think I got the punishment box. The frizzy hair cream is something I need, but a deodorant wipe? Foil Packets of mattifying gel? I got that eyeliner from Ipsy and hated it. I find Whish products pretty cheap, too. Hopefully I'll get a better one next month!Â  May i ask how much your box weigh?


----------



## shinyvictoria (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey I know this is probably on the wrong forum but I'm new and I can't find the trade board.

edit: keep trades in trade forum, please :] -kawaiimeows


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shinyvictoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey I know this is probably on the wrong forum but I'm new and I can't find the trade board.


 Hi! The beta trade area is here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/groups/show/37/subscription-box-swaps-talk-beta

Here you can list what you have or what you're looking for in particular subscription box months (for example there is a birchbox august 2013 topic)

Our regular general trade area is here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/22537/buy-sell-trade

To participate in the Beta area you need to have an open classified list in the regular trade area so that people can leave feedback after trades, so to participate in either area you need 


to have 15 posts
be a member for at least 5 days

this kind of turned out to be a lot of information. if you have any other questions just let me know!


----------



## theexxception (Aug 8, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I think I got the punishment box. The frizzy hair cream is something I need, but a deodorant wipe? Foil Packets of mattifying gel? I got that eyeliner from Ipsy and hated it. I find Whish products pretty cheap, too. Hopefully I'll get a better one next month!Â  If I don't get the eyeliner I'd be willing to swap you something for it. I haven't gotten my box yet but let me know what you are looking for. What color is the eyeliner ill take the ipsy one too if it is different. Either way I want all te eyeliners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sputinka (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, so excited that I got my BB for my middle name before the box contents updated, so it was a complete surprise. My box weight was *.4900* for those who are interested. No pic, but here is a list of the contents:
> 
> ...


 Ugh, this is the weight of my box. I HATE dr. jart stuff and I have dry skin so I can't use mattifying products and this is the THIRD of that type of thing I'll have gotten from them!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Ditto. I wouldn't be able to get #4 again either. Same weight too. I traded it away bec I already have one in a full size.


 I posted my box contents earlier and we have the same box weight!


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 8, 2013)

Wahoo! I'll see you all there as well. I'm 3 hours from DC but my mom is flying in tonight to visit for 10 days &amp; we already had a mini vacation planned for DC next week. I'm going to bring her along. She's had a rough year in &amp; out of hospital after hospital. This is going to really boost her spirits for sure. I'm so excited.


----------



## succexy327 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Wahoo! I'll see you all there as well. I'm 3 hours from DC but my mom is flying in tonight to visit for 10 days &amp; we already had a mini vacation planned for DC next week. I'm going to bring her along. She's had a rough year in &amp; out of hospital after hospital. This is going to really boost her spirits for sure. I'm so excited.


 That's so sweet of you! My mom was sick a couple years ago and I know how much it meant to her when my sister and I were there. I hope you have a great time!!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 8, 2013)

> I posted my box contents earlier and we have the same box weight!


 Ooh ooh lemme find UR post!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 8, 2013)

> I posted my box contents earlier and we have the same box weight!


 You said u had a lipstick from last months and another one for this month. I didn't get lipstick last month. I hope no tan towels too. If I get the wipes, I'll use it on my toddler.


----------



## Ashitude (Aug 8, 2013)

If anyone has the lipstick in Kitty or Dusk till Dawn. Could you please post swatches? I have both but don't want to ruin them if I do not like the colors.


----------



## sarah576 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hmm.. A lot of new products have been added to the BB shop! (http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new?limit=all) Perhaps some of them will be featured in the rest of the August boxes? Or at least maybe this means the box pages will be updated very soon!!

I just got my shipping email today and I'm dying to know what's inside!


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If anyone has the lipstick in Kitty or Dusk till Dawn. Could you please post swatches? I have both but don't want to ruin them if I do not like the colors.
 
My ModelCo lippy sets arrived today.  I haven't opened them yet, but assuming no issues with the order I'll do this for you tomorrow!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 8, 2013)

No clicky for me yet




.  I really, really want the Modelco lipstick in "Kitty" ! The Cailyn eyeliner is incredible, it's my 2nd best liner (1st best is Eyeko Skinny Liner).

 Here Kitty, Kitty Kitty!


----------



## CBritt (Aug 8, 2013)

Does anyone know if you have to be 21 to attend the events? I noticed it says cocktails are served, but I want to attend. Boo for being under 21.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mom2aqt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So excited to get my birchbox early!!! Not sure which box it was but the weight was 0.5779.
> 
> ...


 Box Twins!  I actually loved my box.  Kitty was a little too pinkish for me - I'm fairly tanned.  I'm going to try it again tomorrow after I use a lip scrub.   I had a crappy box for July, so I'm glad to get decent sized products that I can use!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CBritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if you have to be 21 to attend the events? I noticed it says cocktails are served, but I want to attend. Boo for being under 21.


 It doesn't disclose.  I would register and presume that they will be checking IDs at the door.  Usually events are good about disclosing if it's 21+ only.


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Does anyone know if you have to be 21 to attend the events? I noticed it says cocktails are served, but I want to attend. Boo for being under 21.


 I've only been to the NYC Birchbox events, so i don't know if this applies to Birchbox events in other cities, but they don't check IDs at the door.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Does anyone know if you have to be 21 to attend the events? I noticed it says cocktails are served, but I want to attend. Boo for being under 21.


 I doubt it since I think they're all in Anne Taylor stores.


----------



## CBritt (Aug 8, 2013)

Another question about the events, What do y'all wear??


----------



## tasertag (Aug 8, 2013)

> Does anyone know if you have to be 21 to attend the events? I noticed it says cocktails are served, but I want to attend. Boo for being under 21.


 Probably will just card you if you get a drink.


----------



## tasertag (Aug 8, 2013)

If we're going to the BB events we should wear some sort of insignia so that we all know we're on MUT.


----------



## katie4747 (Aug 8, 2013)

I received my box today even though the delivery estimation was August 12th!

Here is what I got:





1.) Dr. Jart+ Premium BB Cream SPF 45+

2.) Jasmine Seven Fresh Feet Wipes

3.) ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick in color Kitty

4.) Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

5.) Beauty Extra: Miss Jessie's Original Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo

Overall, very pleased with my box! The box weight was: 0.5300

Oh and here are the swatches of the BB cream (which is a perfect match for my skin) and the ModelCo Lipstick in color Kitty (very pretty color)


----------



## Meahlea (Aug 8, 2013)

Soo I still don't have my clicky truck. Yipee.


----------



## CBritt (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Probably will just card you if you get a drink.


 That's what I was thinking.



> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've only been to the NYC Birchbox events, so i don't know if this applies to Birchbox events in other cities, but they don't check IDs at the door.


 Thanks ladies!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 8, 2013)

omg new polish brand: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/floss-gloss-nail-polish (at a reasonable price)

not so omg, they look like half sized bottles as a brand

http://bsugarcoated.wordpress.com/2013/06/07/guest-post-floss-gloss-haul-swatches-review/

yep -- http://flossgloss.com/collections/lacquers/products/glowstar 5.5mL that's nearly $22 to a full sized nail polish. : these companies. the nerve


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg new polish brand: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/floss-gloss-nail-polish (at a reasonable price)
> 
> ...


 either way, yes! i love trying new nail polish brands!

but yeah, on the makers website, it says they're .18 fl oz, isn't zoya like .5 or something? (too lazy to check my bottles that are packed up to move back to georgia).

http://flossgloss.com/collections/lacquers/products/tanlines


----------



## jrenee (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg new polish brand: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/floss-gloss-nail-polish (at a reasonable price)
> 
> ...


 The bottle is gorgeous and the reviews look great!  But it looks hella small.  Like you have enough polish to do two sets of fingers and toes MAX.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 8, 2013)

> For anyone interested, the 8 cities are:Â Minneapolis, Seattle, San Fran, Boston, Miami, DC, Chicago, Houston, New York http://www.eventbrite.com/org/995674271?s=16596471Â &lt;-- RSVP


 Wait...what?! HOUSTON!? :clap


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yep -- http://flossgloss.com/collections/lacquers/products/glowstar 5.5mL that's nearly $22 to a full sized nail polish. : these companies. the nerve


 LOL 22 DOLLARS?

if i'm going to spend more than $10 on any nail polish, it better have the name lippmann attached to it.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL 22 DOLLARS?
> 
> if i'm going to spend more than $10 on any nail polish, it better have the name lippmann attached to it.


 well I'm a fan of butter london (but I like getting those on sale too)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but seriously. Other than Julep or other 'high-end' polishes, they better have amazing finishes no other brands have. The thing is, I probably would've even been okay paying $5-6 for 5.5mL, but so many brands are very... eh


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well I'm a fan of butter london (but I like getting those on sale too)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but seriously. Other than Julep or other 'high-end' polishes, they better have amazing finishes no other brands have. The thing is, I probably would've even been okay paying $5-6 for 5.5mL, but so many brands are very... eh


 i want to love butter london, but the few i have i wasn't impressed with formula wise. but i'm always looking for sales on it to try and get some more colors. i basically feel the same way, paying that price for cremes is just unjustifiable, which is why i only fork out that kind of money for really unique colors.

i don't know HOW nail polish companies think they can get away with charging that much for basic colors when you can get the same thing from zoya or essie for $8, and those have been my favorite everyday brands when it comes to formula, application, and staying power.


----------



## KayEss (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone interested, the 8 cities are: Minneapolis, Seattle, San Fran, Boston, Miami, DC, Chicago, Houston, New York


 I want to go to the one in Seattle! Unfortunately I will probably have guests on that day--and it's probably not really worth the drive either. The goodies would be worth less than the gas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want a full report from everyone that goes though!


----------



## gemstone (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i want to love butter london, but the few i have i wasn't impressed with formula wise. but i'm always looking for sales on it to try and get some more colors. i basically feel the same way, paying that price for cremes is just unjustifiable, which is why i only fork out that kind of money for really unique colors.
> 
> i don't know HOW nail polish companies think they can get away with charging that much for basic colors when you can get the same thing from zoya or essie for $8, and those have been my favorite everyday brands when it comes to formula, application, and staying power.


 The way you feel about butter london, I feel about zoya. So many people adore that brand, but it just does not work for me at all.  (It won't go on smoothly and it's like it never dries?? It just bubbles and smudges).  Body chemistry can be so weird, sometimes.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jrenee (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe it's just one bottle, but the Zoya polish I received in my April Ipsy bag was complete crap!  I tried to love it.  I loved the color Jacqueline.  I used it 4+ times - but each time I've had to re-do more than one nail all over again (base + polish + top) which is annoying.
> 
> It's a color from the spring line, so it's not old.  The polish isn't thick enough so I have to apply 3 coats and when it dries there's a couple of cracks.  I know that I may not be the best nail polish applicator, but if I can get a goopy Julep bottle to cooperate, I would hope I could get Zoya as well.  Maybe I should try a different bottle?


 That's interesting. I actually got Jacqueline when Ipsy sent it out and loved it/didn't have any problems. You could always try another bottle or it might just be your body chemistry, like gemstone mentioned above. I've definitely come across people who never gotten a bottle to work for them.


----------



## DorotaD (Aug 9, 2013)

My box arrived today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarah576* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked out of curiosity... the pages are 404-ing up to 65 right now!!
> 
> Sixty-five variations?! I wish I could add smileys on my phone because I would totally add the one with his jaw dropping.. That's crazy!


 How do you check box variations? I am trying to see them where on the Birchbox website is it? I went back through the threads to find from when someone posted but I think they deleted it


----------



## KayEss (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should bring your guests to the party!  I'm driving 2 hours to the Boston one.  (Although I'm making it my Boston shopping and dining day).  It's a day with gal friends.


 Ahh, I wish I could! Unfortunately they're male, so I doubt they would find it quite as alluring--if only they had BB man stuff too! Maybe I could convince them to do something else in Seattle while I go, though...there's plenty to do in the city, after all!


----------



## Dawn Horton (Aug 9, 2013)

Boxes are starting to post....1-4 so far.  Very, very slowly.


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 9, 2013)

Interesting...I found the spring Zoya line to be more finicky that usual.  I don't have Jacquline but Neely, Blu, and Julie all were more difficult that normal to apply for the reasons mentioned above.  I haven't noticed that with their other collections...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 9, 2013)

Did anyone post that the box variations started updating? Because they have apparently. I'm too wine tipsy to look through the last few pages lolol.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb1


----------



## cari12 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb1
> 
> ...


 Quoting to bump the list of box links! Up to 6 now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting...I found the spring Zoya line to be more finicky that usual.  I don't have Jacquline but Neely, Blu, and Julie all were more difficult that normal to apply for the reasons mentioned above.  I haven't noticed that with their other collections...


 I've only used Blu of these, but I agree that it is harder to work with than my other Zoyas...but, I contribute that to being a light pastel creme, as I haven't used one yet that wasn't streakier or harder to use than other types of shades.


----------



## DorotaD (Aug 9, 2013)

> Did anyone post that the box variations started updating? Because they have apparently. I'm too wine tipsy to look through the last few pages lolol. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb1


 Hahahaha wine tipsy is the best kind of tipsy. Enjoy!


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 9, 2013)

I got the ModelCo Party Proof in Peony in last month's box, it's a super pretty color- but all my subscription boxes seem to think that I need bright hot pinks!  All I want in life is a pretty orangey coral.  Also, the stick is a little askew in the one that I got- just enough that there's a small crack in it and it sometimes rubs against the side of the container when I twist it up, which is a bit disheartening but whatever! I'm excited for this box!  My shipping information won't update though.. just a code, but no date or weight!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshSangre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten a .4890 box?  I am trying to see what I could have possibly gotten   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have that weight but I haven't received my box yet.  I'm curious, did you get model co. last month?


----------



## inlustro (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry if someone's already asked, I'm pages behind -- since last month we got a 2nd Wanderlust polish from Color Club and they said it's not a dupe if it's a different color, does that ALSO mean that even if we got a Model Co lipstick last month, we could still get one in another color this month? Has that happened to anyone yet? Cuz I'd love more lipstick. I hope they stick to their guns and not just use that as an excuse when it's convenient for them.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jrenee (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone post that the box variations started updating? Because they have apparently. I'm too wine tipsy to look through the last few pages lolol.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb1


 I remember Zadidoll posted all 65 variation links yesterday... I don't think they were live until tonight.  

Edit:

Originally Posted by *zadidoll* 

  

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb1

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb2

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb3

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb4

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb5

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb6

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb7

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb8

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb9

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb10

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb11

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb12

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb13

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb14

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb15

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb16

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb17

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb18

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb19

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb20

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb21

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb22

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb23

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb24

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb25

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb26

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb27

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb28

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb29

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb30

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb31

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb32

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb33

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb34

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb35

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb36

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb37

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb38

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb39

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb40

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb41

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb42

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb43

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb44

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb45

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb46

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb47

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb48

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb49

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb50

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb51

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb52

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb53

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb54

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb55

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb56

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb57

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb58

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb59

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb60

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb61

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb62

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb63

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb64

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb65


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the ModelCo Party Proof in Peony in last month's box, it's a super pretty color- but all my subscription boxes seem to think that I need bright hot pinks!  All I want in life is a pretty orangey coral.  Also, the stick is a little askew in the one that I got- just enough that there's a small crack in it and it sometimes rubs against the side of the container when I twist it up, which is a bit disheartening but whatever! I'm excited for this box!  My shipping information won't update though.. just a code, but no date or weight!


 
That's so funny, because all over, there are quite a few of us who have been getting oranges and corals all over the place (from all the various subs), saying "OKAY ENOUGH, can I please have some pinks or purples?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got the party proof nude color last month, though, happily.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jrenee (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry if someone's already asked, I'm pages behind -- since last month we got a 2nd Wanderlust polish from Color Club and they said it's not a dupe if it's a different color, does that ALSO mean that even if we got a Model Co lipstick last month, we could still get one in another color this month? Has that happened to anyone yet? Cuz I'd love more lipstick. I hope they stick to their guns and not just use that as an excuse when it's convenient for them.


 it's only not a dupe if it's Color Club  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> like they'd send us multiple nice expensive things. (They were selling the whole set of 4 for $8 so each polish would've been $2 lol)

As for Zoya, I like Neely's formula more than most minty green colours -- and I know this because I own too many of them Y_Y I did a gradient of them on my toes lol. Pastels are tricky to make, but i thought the formula and coverage were both good. I haven't tried Blu yet. So any discrepencies might just be intra-brand disappointment rather than with the formulas that always tend to end up the way they do in certain shades


----------



## LadyK (Aug 9, 2013)

I went ahead and registered for the Palo Alto event.  I love the idea of wearing something special so we can find other MUT members.  Any ideas?


----------



## pghmom1292 (Aug 9, 2013)

The first 6 pages load now and don't 404 woo. lol


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dawn Horton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boxes are starting to post....1-4 so far.  Very, very slowly.


 Ooh! Thanks for letting us know! I so should be doing other things now, but...

Has anyone tried the:

derma e hydrating mist with hyaluronic acid? that sounds interesting to me


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've only been to the NYC Birchbox events, so i don't know if this applies to Birchbox events in other cities, but they don't check IDs at the door.
ditto. i went to birchbox events in nyc also, had some champagne and i did not get carded  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emvee (Aug 9, 2013)

Ok so I'm new to MUT and BB so excuse me if this is the normal way it works. But both last month (my first box) and this month I received my box before I even received an email that it was sent out. Is that how it usually works?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emvee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok so I'm new to MUT and BB so excuse me if this is the normal way it works. But both last month (my first box) and this month I received my box before I even received an email that it was sent out. Is that how it usually works?


 it definitely happens sometimes, but idk why. ideally you're supposed to get an email with a tracking # before you get your box.


----------



## emvee (Aug 9, 2013)

I love Derm-E products and their hyaluronic serum is an HG product for me. I'm interested in the spray too but I noticed on the ingredient list that the hyaluronic acid is near the bottom of the list. So I haven't bought it yet. I didn't get the sample in my box this month. Instead BB sent me the MIYU destress mi beauty essence spray and tea. I like the spray but not for $34. The tea was delish too. My insert card said I was going to get the hydrate version but when I opened the little bag it was the destress version for both the tea and spray.


----------



## emvee (Aug 9, 2013)

> it definitely happens sometimes, but idk why. ideally you're supposed to get an email with a tracking # before you get your box.


 Thank you!


----------



## melonz (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone interested, the 8 cities are: Minneapolis, Seattle, San Fran, Boston, Miami, DC, Chicago, Houston, New York
> 
> http://www.eventbrite.com/org/995674271?s=16596471 &lt;-- RSVP


 Ugh the one time BB is in my city, I'm going to be out of town!


----------



## LindaD (Aug 9, 2013)

The August product page is up: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/august-2013-box?limit=all


----------



## KayEss (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The August product page is up: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/august-2013-box?limit=all


 Hooray! Thank you!

ETA: Hmm, weird...almost no perfume this month! I wonder if that's because of the profile change (adding the "less than 6 samples of perfume per year" check box) or because it's summer? Could also be because they have been working less with perfume companies.

Also, PLEASE NO TEA. Why would they send tea in August??


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 9, 2013)

As if to prove that CS has no clue wtf they are talking about, the bobby pins are back in the shop.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is VERY GOOD to know.  With nail polish, I tend not to believe that formulas would change depending on your nail/body type.  It's either a shitty formula, a bad batch, or old.  I am willing to try more Zoya products, but I've avoided it because of their Spring nail polish collection.  (I got Jacqueline).


 I don't know what kind of colors you like, but I think my absolute favorite Zoyas are the shimmers and some of the more unique and bold colors...some of my favorites, both color-wise and formula, are Zuza, Charla, and Storm. Everyone likes different types of formulas, of course, but I like that most Zoyas are thin enough to get a decent thin coat, but thick enough not to be runny or flood the cuticles...and most are opaque with 2 coats, and some even one.


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 9, 2013)

OMIGOSH I got a tracking number that works!

It usually updates after I get the box which defeats the purpose of looking at it... lol

weight:: .4650

expected the 13th but hopefully sooner!!

I'M SO EXCITED THEY'RE DOING AN EVENT IN DC!!! 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 9, 2013)

Woo got one tracking number... .4800 I am hoping for the it's a 10. I recently got the lite version and would love to compare the two


----------



## KayEss (Aug 9, 2013)

My clicky truck still isn't clickable. 



 Guess I'll just have to wait this one out. If the shipping is faster this month I guess I won't be able to complain _too_ much, I just want my Birchbox before I leave on vacation and it's usually so slow to get to me.


----------



## casey anne (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My clicky truck still isn't clickable.
> 
> ...


Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Aug 9, 2013)

before people start to complain:

*Disclaimer:*

*If you see a box variation that has less than 5 products listed, it means that it is incomplete.  The products won't appear on the box pages until they are in the shop.  No one is getting a box with only 2 or 3 items unless the packer makes a mistake.*


----------



## DorotaD (Aug 9, 2013)

> Hooray! Thank you! ETA: Hmm, weird...almost no perfume this month! I wonder if that's because of the profile change (adding the "less than 6 samples of perfume per year" check box) or because it's summer? Could also be because they have been working less with perfume companies. Also, PLEASE NO TEA. Why would they send tea in August??


I don't see anything wrong with them sending tea in August. Don't a lot of people drink coffee every morning? Some of us prefer tea instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or maybe just me lol


----------



## DorotaD (Aug 9, 2013)

I will gladly take anyone's unwanted tea :-D


----------



## page5 (Aug 9, 2013)

Don't forget ice tea, a summertime beverage!! It's a staple in my home year round.


----------



## tasertag (Aug 9, 2013)

> I don't see anything wrong with them sending tea in August. Don't a lot of people drink coffee every morning? Some of us prefer tea instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or maybe just me lol


 Yes. Not a fan of coffee.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 9, 2013)

There's one brand of tea that I'm hoping to not get, but that's just because the little international foods shop by my apartment sells it. I've been drinking it for a few years now. I like Birchbox for the new brands!


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 9, 2013)

I used the last tea bags I got to dry out my shoes after getting caught in the rain. Worked great! LOL


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 9, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You said u had a lipstick from last months and another one for this month. I didn't get lipstick last month. I hope no tan towels too. If I get the wipes, I'll use it on my toddler.


I got the lipstick last month in a trade. It didn't come in either of my boxes.


----------



## casey anne (Aug 9, 2013)

Looks like boxes 7 through 14 are showing their pretty faces...


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 9, 2013)

so i'm def getting dupe boxes....kinda bummed!  hopefully someone will want to do a full box trade when i know what i'm getting.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> before people start to complain:
> 
> ...


 Ha ha , yes!!!


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If we're going to the BB events we should wear some sort of insignia so that we all know we're on MUT.


 YES, I love that idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I will gladly take anyone's unwanted tea :-D


 I'm with you on that one! Love me some tea in the mornings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My clicky truck still isn't clickable.
> 
> ...


 No clicky truck for me, either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Your new pic is super cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Don't forget ice tea, a summertime beverage!! It's a staple in my home year round.


 Just about all I drink, every single day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 9, 2013)

Maybe I am the only one but I would love to try the feet wipes.  And I love that Dr. Jart BB cream so I would love to get another same of it!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope I get atleast one of them in my box.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with them sending tea in August. Don't a lot of people drink coffee every morning? Some of us prefer tea instead
> 
> ...


 Nope, not just you. I love tea! Currently sipping on some Yoko Tea Organic Ginger Peach tea right now. I'm allergic to coffee, so tea is my drug of choice.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe I am the only one but I would love to try the feet wipes.  And I love that Dr. Jart BB cream so I would love to get another same of it!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope I get atleast one of them in my box.


 I used one of the foot wipes this morning. I thought it was really nice and refreshing! I originally opened it up to use on my 14 year old. Her feet are sore from being in band camp all week and this morning she didn't want to get out of bed because her feet hurt so bad. I told her they would help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She believed me and got up, lol. Anyway, I used them on my feet right after her and I still feel the tingly coolness. 

I may actually try to make a DIY version of these out of baby wipes and peppermint oil.


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 9, 2013)

My box is at my PO Box yay! I'm getting my hair done and I want to tell her wait let me go get my mail lol! This is my first surprise box since my first one when I didn't realize they showed the products on my page lol!


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hahaha that's hilarious!  I'm alright with all the pinks- I would never buy pinks on my own, I'm more of a reds or a nude gloss person.  I've gotten a few corals that are more on the pinky side- but I'm just about to go out and buy an orange lip butter!  Between all my subs, I think I have enough hot pink everything to last a lifetime!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't know why but I find the feet wipes HILARIOUS!

It's such a blatant marketing idea.

Any wipe would do the trick if you are into wiping your feet!


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 9, 2013)

Finally got an estimated shipping date and a weight- .5300, which I feel is pretty high?  I wonder what's in there.. won't find out until next Wednesday though.


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm hoping I get some make-up goodies! I just looked through my sample bin and I realized its all face cream and hair products.


----------



## catchingastar21 (Aug 9, 2013)

I have the exact same delivery day and weight - next Wednesday and 0.5300!


----------



## Jstull1 (Aug 9, 2013)

I got my box today. It had a shiping date for August 12th and the weight was 0.56.

I got:

Dr. Jart+ Premium BB cream
Jasmine Seven Feet wipes
ModelCo in Red Velvet (I have too many reds! I was hoping for pink)
Number 4 Super comb and prep
Yes To Cucumber Towelettes


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got an estimated shipping date and a weight- .5300, which I feel is pretty high?  I wonder what's in there.. won't find out until next Wednesday though.


Box twins. I agree, this feels high...at least to me.


----------



## HHummel (Aug 9, 2013)

> I'm hoping I get some make-up goodies! I just looked through my sample bin and I realized its all face cream and hair products.


 *gasp* Sample bin! Genius!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 9, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Box twins. I agree, this feels high...at least to me.


make that triplets.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jstull1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today. It had a shiping date for August 12th and the weight was 0.56.
> 
> ...


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Box twins. I agree, this feels high...at least to me.





> Originally Posted by *catchingastar21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the exact same delivery day and weight - next Wednesday and 0.5300!





> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> make that triplets.


 Woah that's a lot of us- maybe one of us will get it earlier.  Mine's in NY now.. I'm trying to figure out how it takes 5 business days to get from NY to Chicago.


----------



## mspocket (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL 22 DOLLARS?
> 
> if i'm going to spend more than $10 on any nail polish, it better have the name lippmann attached to it.


 hahah i agree! And even then, I don't think DL's formula is all that much better, but she has such unique colors!



> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Don't forget ice tea, a summertime beverage!! It's a staple in my home year round.


 I'm not really into hot tea, but I am obsessed with iced tea! Definitely wouldn't complain if I got iced tea in my BB


----------



## njachym13 (Aug 9, 2013)

I think my box might be the lightest one for this month: 0.42 lbs 



 Any box twins? And it's supposed to come on the 13th, but it's already in Carol Stream today and I usually get it the day after it arrives there.


----------



## gemstone (Aug 9, 2013)

> hahah i agree! And even then, I don't think DL's formula is all that much better, but she has such unique colors! I'm not really into hot tea, but I am obsessed with iced tea! Definitely wouldn't complain if I got iced tea in my BB


 Any tea can be iced tea!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 9, 2013)

Got my box! 0.44 lbs.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



stupid tan towel and footwipes, but YAY! Lipstick! Dr Jart! And oasis Argan oil!


----------



## HHummel (Aug 9, 2013)

Box has arrived! 0.5150 weight.



Spoiler







Foot wipes. eeeekkkk!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 9, 2013)

FINALLY! My originally acct has been shipped. Arrival date is Aug. 14th. Weigh .4790. Since there are 65 variations. I have a feeling that even though we may have identical box weigh that may not deter to what items I'm gonna get because of certain samples I received last month (I got color club twice in two different colors). I have a feeling that I would get the tan wipes :-( but I will try it on my belly so no one will see ! Ha ha ha ha!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box! 0.44 lbs. stupid tan towel and footwipes, but YAY! Lipstick! Dr Jart! And oasis Argan oil!


I got the same box! My lipstick was in Disco Fever. What color did you get?


----------



## mrskatemarie (Aug 9, 2013)

Mine just came!

I got:

Malin + Goetz grapefruit face cleanser 

Coastal Scents eye shadow sample set in starry night

Juice Beauty oil-free moisturizer

ModelCo party proof matte lipstick in dusk till dawn

Show Stoppers designer fashion tape

I'm excited about the lipstick and I don't really have any eye shadows now, so that will be good. I could take or leave the rest.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box! 0.44 lbs. stupid tan towel and footwipes, but YAY! Lipstick! Dr Jart! And oasis Argan oil!
> ...


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 9, 2013)

> I used one of the foot wipes this morning. I thought it was really nice and refreshing! I originally opened it up to use on my 14 year old. Her feet are sore from being in band camp all week and this morning she didn't want to get out of bed because her feet hurt so bad. I told her they would help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She believed me and got up, lol. Anyway, I used them on my feet right after her and I still feel the tingly coolness.Â  I may actually try to make a DIY version of these out of baby wipes and peppermint oil.


 I didn't know they were cooling, that sounds neat. BB didn't mention that in the video, did they? That would have helped to make them seem more exciting than just a baby wipe. I'll totally try them if I get them.


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 9, 2013)

> I got the same box! My lipstick was in Disco Fever. What color did you get?


 Noooo... I'm almost positive that's my box, I can't wear coral if my life depended on it. I look like I belong in Clown city!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Charity1217 (Aug 9, 2013)

Still no clicky trucks on either accounts, but from what I've seen of the boxes up to #29 I would be happy with almost any box!  I love lippies and almost all boxes have one in them.  Hoping for Kitty though.


----------



## alicat130 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Woah that's a lot of us- maybe one of us will get it earlier.  Mine's in NY now.. I'm trying to figure out how it takes 5 business days to get from NY to Chicago.


 I have this same box too. I wish it would come earlier! I leave tomorrow for vacation for 12 days!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 9, 2013)

anyone else not have a tracking at all yet? : sigh


----------



## audiophilekate (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Received my box early - shipping .4401.
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone else not have a tracking at all yet? : sigh


 I dont  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bwgraham (Aug 9, 2013)

got clicky trucks!!

box 2:  

Weight (lbs.):
0.7400
Projected Delivery Date:
Aug 14 2013

box 1:  

Weight (lbs.):
0.4680
Projected Delivery Date:
Aug 13 2013


super excited to see what i am getting!!


----------



## teastrong (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone else not have a tracking at all yet? : sigh


 Nothing for me yet.  Oh birchbox, are you trying to tell me something?  Are you breaking up with me?? I'm loyal and dedicated!!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kira685 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone else not have a tracking at all yet? : sigh


 me


----------



## tasertag (Aug 9, 2013)

My box arrived! and it's already been posted by someone else I believe 





Dr. Jart BB Cream - love BB cream and I heard great things about Dr. Jart

It's a 10 - also really excited to try
Jasmine Seven Fresh Feet Wipes - yes I was one of the few who was hoping for this in the box
Model Co Party Proof Lipstick in Kitty - YESSSS!! I traded for Get Naked last month and I really wanted this shade too. My set is now complete  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Tan Towels - UGH. the only bust in the box.
 
All in all, pretty happy with my box.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 9, 2013)

> anyone else not have a tracking at all yet? : sigh


 Right over here. Well, I do have tracking on one box (0.74 lb), but I have two boxes.


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone else not have a tracking at all yet? : sigh


 No tracking here either. It's so hard for me not to get impatient when I see other people getting their boxes and I don't even have a tracking number. I need to remember, they don't have to give me anything until the 10th. Wait for the tenth. 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Woah that's a lot of us- maybe one of us will get it earlier.  Mine's in NY now.. I'm trying to figure out how it takes 5 business days to get from NY to Chicago.


Yup...was thinking the same thing elizabethrose... Chicago here also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 9, 2013)

Got my box .52 ship weight



Spoiler







Juice Beauty moisturizer, good sample size Whish pit wipe Curl Keeper Whish exfoliating body wash-yay! And the Coastal Scents shadow quad that busted and is responsible for the black dust on everything... I'm good with 2 outta 5, the moisturizer and body wash. I reaaaaaally wanted the bb cream and the lippie.


----------



## basementsong (Aug 9, 2013)

> anyone else not have a tracking at all yet? : sigh





> No tracking here either. It's so hard for me not to get impatient when I see other people getting their boxes and I don't even have a tracking number. I need to remember, they don't have to give me anything until the 10th. Wait for the tenth. 10 10 10 10 10Â


 Same here! I almost always get my shipping info on the 9 or 10. It gets so frustrating when everyone else has their boxes already, though I have to remind myself not to get _too_ impatient until the 10. This month I'm just really not optimistic about my box shipping before 11:59pm tomorrow night. With the box pages not updating on the 10 last month, the general non-answers from CS on codes, box pages, etc, I just have this _feeling_ that my box won't really ship until Monday! Does not help I am an impatient person.


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here! I almost always get my shipping info on the 9 or 10. It gets so frustrating when everyone else has their boxes already, though I have to remind myself not to get _too_ impatient until the 10.
> ...


 Me too! Especially because I've had a lot of issues (i.e. not just the last two months) with my boxes updating online by the 10th, for a few months last year they would update for days and days. Stupid rapid response technology, it's made me the most impatient person in the world. I NEED IT AND I NEED IT NOOOOOW.


----------



## mspocket (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No tracking here either. It's so hard for me not to get impatient when I see other people getting their boxes and I don't even have a tracking number. I need to remember, they don't have to give me anything until the 10th. Wait for the tenth. 10 10 10 10 10


 ugh! this is torture! Got mine super early last month so now this feels like its taking extra long



> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any tea can be iced tea!


 hahahah you have a point!!


----------



## basementsong (Aug 9, 2013)

> Me too! Especially because I've had a lot of issues (i.e. not just the last two months) with my boxes updating online by the 10th, for a few months last year they would update for days and days. Stupid rapid response technology, it's made me the most impatient person in the world. I NEED IT AND I NEED IT NOOOOOW.


 glad I'm not the only one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In June I got the box whose page randomly wouldn't load until a few days after the 10. C'mon, BB, I just want to know!!


----------



## QueenJane (Aug 9, 2013)

Mine is in Carol Stream today too! Mine is .44


----------



## Meeesha (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone interested, the 8 cities are: Minneapolis, Seattle, San Fran, Boston, Miami, DC, Chicago, Houston, New York
> 
> http://www.eventbrite.com/org/995674271?s=16596471 &lt;-- RSVP


Cool - the SF one is at my local mall!  Thanks for the link!


----------



## kitnmitns (Aug 9, 2013)

Got my box early, which has never happened:

Weight is .58, lippie is in Kitty


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow .74 is aheavy box wonder what yall are getting


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 9, 2013)

anyone ever been to any of these bb events before?  what kind of "stuff" are in the birchboxes they give out???  I'm 99% sure i'm going to the DC one!


----------



## angienharry (Aug 9, 2013)

> anyone else not have a tracking at all yet? : sigh


 My main account doesn't even have a clicky truck yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meeesha (Aug 9, 2013)

Still no clicky.  They must be digging around the BB office throwing in some paperclips and post-it notes to outdo the suck of the gum and Furlesse tape I got in the last 2 boxes


----------



## msbelle (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg new polish brand: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/floss-gloss-nail-polish (at a reasonable price)
> 
> ...


 I buy so much polish that I can't remember the last time I paid full price. And I wouldn't pay that price for that polish.

Ulta usually has BOGO Free on butter LONDON around Sept. with a limit of two sets. Last year GMA had a deal with sets of three for less than half price so I got all four sets of those.

Zoya is hit or miss with me. They have sales all the time so that's when I get them. They have free bottles of polish, discounts, and free shipping. My favorite is the Earth Day sale in April (I think?). Polish are half off and free shipping with $ (not sure but think it's 20+ or so) purchase.


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, does that say _*complimentary Birchboxes*_?  I live about an hour away from Boston and really want to go now.  Too bad it's from 6 to 8pm.  I have a dress rehearsal that night and can't miss it.  *epic pout*  I hope Birchbox does more events in Boston.  I usually only go there for Handel and Haydn Society concerts.


 When I went to the Benefit+Birchbox event a few months ago, we got $30.00 off of a purchase (I think? That champagne will get ya.) if we bought 3 products they gave us a free full size lip gloss (I had to.  I was one product away, I got the chacha tint as an impulse, and it might be one of my most used products ever.), they did our makeup and waxed our eyebrows, and we walked away with Benefit Birchboxes for free.  It was amazing.  $45 for a ticket, I spent probably $60 while I was there, and I came out with over $200.00 worth of product and my makeup done, and my eyebrows waxed.  And all champagned up!  I'm going to every Birchbox event I can get my hands on!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *alicat130* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have this same box too. I wish it would come earlier! I leave tomorrow for vacation for 12 days!

Ooh I hope yours ships quicker!  Having it come on vacation is the worst!



> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *I get all the reds. Which would be fine if they didn't all look almost identical. When I do get pinks or corals, they are the wrong pinks and corals for my skintone. You just can't win! lol*
> ...


 I caved and just went on my lunch and bought two of the Rimmel Kate Moss oranges because I'm so tired of all of my reds and bright pinks!  Walgreens had them on sale.  Now I'll probably get all of the oranges I could possibly want in all my boxes haha.



> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup...was thinking the same thing elizabethrose... Chicago here also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooh!  Are you going to the Ann Taylor event downtown?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 9, 2013)

> > I dont  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got my box on the 10th last month. Super Early. In June I peaked at my box page after I got the box but before I opened it. In July I opened it before I looked at my box page. But for August I don't even have a clicky truck yet, so tomorrow morning I'm gonna be stalking the Bb website and refreshing the box page like 100 times.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Aug 9, 2013)

Ugh. I got my box. showstoppers designer fashion tape (one packet what the hell), supergoop advanced spf 37 anti aging eye cream (can't use spf things, anyway I can mark this so they STOP sending me the crap?!?!?!), ModelCo party proof lipstick in disco fever (coral, I must trade this asap), Juice beauty oil free moisturizer, and jasmine seven fresh feet wipes (2) This box was kinda blah for me. Guess I have some stuff to add to my trade list at least...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 9, 2013)

> Box has arrived! 0.5150 weight.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 I got the same box today. Not bad, but not great. Looking forward to my second account. I feel like I'll be drowning in ModelCo lipsticks this month.


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 9, 2013)

IT'S MY BIRTHDAY! WOO! Happy birthday to all the other August 9 ladies! 





My shipping weight is .4250. Any box twins?


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Soo I still don't have my clicky truck. Yipee.


Me either


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY! WOO! Happy birthday to all the other August 9 ladies!
> 
> ...






 Happy Birthday!! I hope you get an awesome box!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Noooo... I'm almost positive that's my box, I can't wear coral if my life depended on it. I look like I belong in Clown city!


It's not an extremely orange coral. There is some pink and beige to it, so it's a calmed down version.

It's a very wearable color.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 9, 2013)

> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY! WOO! Happy birthday to all the other August 9 ladies!Â
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! Hope it's amazing! My shipping weight is .4250. Any box twins?Â


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY! WOO! Happy birthday to all the other August 9 ladies!
> 
> ...


 HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## czofkie (Aug 9, 2013)

m


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Unfortunately, I'm not. The guy I am seeing is leaving overseas next weekend on a one year teaching contract so we are spending some time together before he goes (I'm so sad about it)... otherwise I would go (and welcome the distraction!).


----------



## czofkie (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh. I got my box. showstoppers designer fashion tape (one packet what the hell), supergoop advanced spf 37 anti aging eye cream (can't use spf things, anyway I can mark this so they STOP sending me the crap?!?!?!), ModelCo party proof lipstick in disco fever (coral, I must trade this asap), Juice beauty oil free moisturizer, and jasmine seven fresh feet wipes (2)
> 
> This box was kinda blah for me. Guess I have some stuff to add to my trade list at least...


 My exact box too...meh!


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY! WOO! Happy birthday to all the other August 9 ladies!
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday!! Enjoy your day.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY! WOO! Happy birthday to all the other August 9 ladies!
> 
> ...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 9, 2013)

Still no clicky truck.  I've been amusing myself by clicking the links (better than insanely repeatedly checking on the clicky truck).  It's loaded up to 32 now.  About half of them are excluded for me bc they have the Modelco lippie.which I received last month.  So impatient, but it's fun to look at all the possibilities...


----------



## msbelle (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know why but I find the feet wipes HILARIOUS!
> 
> ...


 Yeah I lol'd at foot wipes. Huggies baby wipes are the bomb. And about 4Â¢ each. A foot spray from the dollar store with an added few extra drops of peppermint oil works for me.


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 9, 2013)

I have no tracking either.



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone else not have a tracking at all yet? : sigh


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY! WOO! Happy birthday to all the other August 9 ladies!
> 
> ...


 Happy birthday! 



 May all your wishes come true!


----------



## msbelle (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone else not have a tracking at all yet? : sigh


 Still nothing for me either.


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm not. The guy I am seeing is leaving overseas next weekend on a one year teaching contract so we are spending some time together before he goes (I'm so sad about it)... otherwise I would go (and welcome the distraction!).


 Understandably!  I hope you guys have a great time before he leaves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 9, 2013)

> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY! WOO! Happy birthday to all the other August 9 ladies!Â
> 
> 
> 
> My shipping weight is .4250. Any box twins?Â


 Happy birthday!! Today is my mom's b day, too.


----------



## Shanny81 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mrskatemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine just came!
> 
> ...


----------



## JLR594 (Aug 9, 2013)

Mine is 0.5300

Finally the box pages are loaded so off to do detective work I go


----------



## wadedl (Aug 9, 2013)

My box arrived at the San Diego post office last night. If I had sent it to my po box(which is at that post office) I could pick it up right now! I am so impatient! lol

I really want one of those lipsticks and no bb cream, I could really blend it in at the end of winter and get away with it but not right now. Summer has not even started and I am already super duper dark even wearing sunscreen daily.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Aug 9, 2013)

Finally have tracking. 0.4575 lbs.


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meeesha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no clicky.  They must be digging around the BB office throwing in some paperclips and post-it notes to outdo the suck of the gum and Furlesse tape I got in the last 2 boxes


 I'm sorry, that sucks that you got gum and the Furlesse, but this made me LOL. Maybe they could throw in a pen as well?


----------



## riversong13 (Aug 9, 2013)

Yay! I got a clicky truck! The weight is .74! That seems heavy, anyone else get that?


----------



## bwgraham (Aug 9, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *riversong13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! I got a clicky truck! The weight is .74! That seems heavy, anyone else get that?


mine is the same weight and I think i seen one other person post hers was this also looking at all the boxes--you have any ideas? thinking box one could be that heavy. idk. im not good at guessing


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 9, 2013)

Combing through the bag list... they want $39 for a Coastal Scents palette?! Are they for effin' real? You can buy that exact palette and all 3 brushes for less than $25 on Coastal Scents website right now.


----------



## jessicarobin (Aug 9, 2013)

Anyone receive a box with the weight 0.5800? I saw one in the thread, but I already received an item in that box.  Just wondering if there are any others.


----------



## riversong13 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> mine is the same weight and I think i seen one other person post hers was this also looking at all the boxes--you have any ideas? thinking box one could be that heavy. idk. im not good at guessing


 I have no clue, I was hoping for anything but the Tan Towels lol I can rule out a few based on things I've already gotten, but other than that I'm a bad guesser too


----------



## casey anne (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Combing through the bag list... they want $39 for a Coastal Scents palette?! Are they for effin' real? You can buy that exact palette and all 3 brushes for less than $25 on Coastal Scents website right now.


 Seriously, the palettes are on sale for $8.88!!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JessicaK (Aug 9, 2013)

I got my BB today!



Spoiler










Overall I'm happy with the box. I could have done without the tape but it might come in handy someday. The shipping weight was .4110.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 9, 2013)

hmmm my package is in a town about 20 minutes away from me! and yet it's scheduled to be delivered Tuesday!

Anyone got a box with a weight of .4800?


----------



## casey anne (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep. And they are almost never full price. They replace one sale with another sale.


 Seriously, it's so odd to see Coastal Scents in a Birchbox and on the site...


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Steffi (Aug 9, 2013)

I finally have a clicky truck, but the info isn't available yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally have a clicky truck, but the info isn't available yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ditto!!


----------



## casey anne (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have nothing against Coastal Scents at all BUT I don't want it in my Birchbox. I am starting to see way too much overlap with Ipsy on products and brands for my comfort.


 For sure.  I'm pretty sure I already have 3 out of 4 shadows Birchbox is sending out from a previous Ipsy quad...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 9, 2013)

> I have nothing against Coastal Scents at all BUT I don't want it in my Birchbox. I am starting to see way too much overlap with Ipsy on products and brands for my comfort.Â


 Agreed. Some overlap is bound to occur, but Coastal Scents and Cailyn? Hmmm...


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed. Some overlap is bound to occur, but Coastal Scents and Cailyn? Hmmm...


 Cailyn has actually been sampled in other boxes as well, so it doesn't surprise me to see it pop up in Birchbox. Coastal Scents on the other hand... no. I don't want stuff like that from Birchbox.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Cailyn eyeliner is virtually identical to Coastal Scents gel liner but with a HUGE mark up. Don't get me wrong, I love the gel liner but Cailyn is really no different than Coastal Scents, BH Cosmetics, and all of the other brands that use private label manufacturers except that they jack their prices to the sky to give the illusion of prestige.


 mmhmm, the Cailyn products are nice but the markup is ridiculous. I don't mind getting Coastal Scents in my BB, but I personally don't really have a line of distinction in my mind between BB and Ipsy as far as brands go...because while Ipsy has a reputation for including lower end brands, I've actually gotten plenty of high end brands from them too (and I've gotten protein bars and ziploc bags from Birchbox), so it just kind of blurs together for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pisces1969 (Aug 9, 2013)

It's officially no fun to see spoilers after I've already received my box



   Experiencing a bit of box envy today.


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Cailyn eyeliner is virtually identical to Coastal Scents gel liner but with a HUGE mark up. Don't get me wrong, I love the gel liner but Cailyn is really no different than Coastal Scents, BH Cosmetics, and all of the other brands that use private label manufacturers except that they jack their prices to the sky to give the illusion of prestige.


 Oooooh, I didn't realize that it was the same. I've never ordered from CS, I just get their stuff in my Ipsy bags. Not that CS is horrible, I actually think that the shadows are pretty well pigmented, but it's nothing that I want to see pop up in my Birchbox. I agree with everyone else though, I think that there's starting to be too much overlap in the boxes. I see that Birchbox has DermaE this month, which Ipsy had last month. Ipsy sampled Coola, which Birchbox had done. Now the Cailyn and the Coastal Scents... too much similarity!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Aug 9, 2013)

*anyone get a box yet that weighs 0.4550???     



*


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 9, 2013)

> mmhmm, the Cailyn products are nice but the markup is ridiculous. I don't mind getting Coastal Scents in my BB, but I personally don't really have a line of distinction in my mind between BB and Ipsy as far as brands go...because while Ipsy has a reputation for including lower end brands, I've actually gotten plenty of high end brands from them too (and I've gotten protein bars and ziploc bags from Birchbox), so it just kind of blurs together for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I do think BB reads more high end than ipsy, which also seems like it targets a younger demographic. Maybe it's just BB's superior branding, marketing, and site, but I associate BB with well established, bigger beauty companies and the niche brand here and there while ipsy focuses on white label brands with a few mid-end exceptions. I do like and enjoy both for different reasons, so I'm hoping this brand-sharing trend is short lived. Maybe BB is having difficulty getting new companies to work with them? I hope not!


----------



## HHummel (Aug 9, 2013)

Amika hair mask is back in stock on beautybrands.com, in case you wanted to get it before the sale ends tomorrow. $12.98


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 9, 2013)

My BB came today! Weight was .520 Pretty good I guess.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do think BB reads more high end than ipsy, which also seems like it targets a younger demographic. Maybe it's just BB's superior branding, marketing, and site, but I associate BB with well established, bigger beauty companies and the niche brand here and there while ipsy focuses on white label brands with a few mid-end exceptions. I do like and enjoy both for different reasons, so I'm hoping this brand-sharing trend is short lived. Maybe BB is having difficulty getting new companies to work with them? I hope not!


 I agree with the "reads more high end" but I don't really know if I think it actually is, as much as it used to be! I still like BB, but I don't think the products they send out are as consistently high end/deluxe/whatever as they used to be, and those that are are getting smaller (they used to promise no foils!) And I'm not one of the ones who generally gets the coveted brands, so my perception might be different from someone who does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 It could be that they have grown too much so it's harder to get the samples from the kinds of companies they used to and that would explain the increasing numbers of box variations. BUT I think they still have that reputation and yes, marketing plays a huge role in all of it. It's really all about perception!


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Amika hair mask is back in stock on beautybrands.com, in case you wanted to get it before the sale ends tomorrow. $12.98


 Oh lord.  I need this.


----------



## KayEss (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with them sending tea in August. Don't a lot of people drink coffee every morning? Some of us prefer tea instead
> 
> ...


 Tea is a hot beverage (unless you ice it later which is too much work), and I get SO MUCH tea in my subscriptions. I just can't fathom drinking a hot drink in the summer. Frappuccinos only for me! Although I drink hot tea maybe once a year, so tea bags instead of beauty products just bum me out. I wish some of you tea lovers lived closer to me. I pawn it off on anyone who will take it!



> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I used the last tea bags I got to dry out my shoes after getting caught in the rain. Worked great! LOL


 Good idea! Lots of rain soaked shoes coming my way in the next couple months.


----------



## daniellerose (Aug 9, 2013)

Received my box today! Weight is .5850



 

 

 



 
I'm most excited about the lipstick and it's a 10!! Finally I have a lip color I can wear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will be using the foot wipes next weekend when I go beach camping and might even try to tan towel as well. I'm also happy with the Dr. Jart! Can't wait to try.


I hope I did the spoiler right!!!!!!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Amika hair mask is back in stock on beautybrands.com, in case you wanted to get it before the sale ends tomorrow. $12.98


 Thank you! I just bought one from BB buy I picked up another!


----------



## KayEss (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm hoping I get some make-up goodies! I just looked through my sample bin and I realized its all face cream and hair products.


 We are polar opposites! I can never use up my makeup fast enough to start using any of my makeup samples for months, but my personal care type samples usually go into use right away!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 9, 2013)

> Mine isÂ 0.5300 Finally the box pages are loaded so off to do detective work I go


 This is my box weight too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sashatiara (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *anyone get a box yet that weighs 0.4550???      *


 This is my box's weight also. It is scheduled to arrive on Tue.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 9, 2013)

Dear Birchbox, 

I don't want to look back at "all I've sampled so far". I want to look forward at what I will be sampling this month! Stop diddling around with useless emails and send me my damn shipping notice already!

Love &amp; lipstick, (hint, hint)

Miss Trix


----------



## KayEss (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No clicky truck for me, either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Aww, thank you!!


----------



## KayEss (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY! WOO! Happy birthday to all the other August 9 ladies!
> 
> ...


 Happy birthday!! I hope your day is as amazing as you are! 





(Sorry guys, I am posting a LOT of replies right now...catching up!)


----------



## LindaD (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Amika hair mask is back in stock on beautybrands.com, in case you wanted to get it before the sale ends tomorrow. $12.98


Thank you for the heads up, I love love love that hair mask, but it's just so expensive. Off to stock up...


----------



## KayEss (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Combing through the bag list... they want $39 for a Coastal Scents palette?! Are they for effin' real? You can buy that exact palette and all 3 brushes for less than $25 on Coastal Scents website right now.


 Wtf?? That's so bizarre to me...


----------



## hellopengy (Aug 9, 2013)

> mine is the same weight and I think i seen one other person post hers was this also looking at all the boxes--you have any ideas? thinking box one could be that heavy. idk. im not good at guessing


 Same here! I'm not good a guessing either so ill just wait and be surprised


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dear Birchbox,
> 
> ...


 You always make me chuckle. I needed that today! Thanks!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *daniellerose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my box today! Weight is .5850
> 
> ...


 I SO want the lipstick and It's a 10! Your nails are cute btw!


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 9, 2013)

I got an email from Birchbox, however it didn't have a tracking number. It was the monthly "look at all your past samples" email. I think Birchbox just wanted to tease me.


----------



## kira685 (Aug 9, 2013)

I just got my shipping email. but it's not active.. *clicks Refresh* ...yeah still not active..


----------



## Charity1217 (Aug 9, 2013)

> anyone else not have a tracking at all yet? : sigh


 I don't have one on either of my boxes.


> Got my box early, which has never happened:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is my dream box! What are the chances that BB sent this box to me and forgot to update my tracking info? I really want It's A 10 and Kitty!


----------



## flynt (Aug 9, 2013)

The box links up to 38 work now.  I saw a couple products I haven't seen in any of the boxes posted so far.

Sumita Super Lash Mascara (only 5$ in the shop)

Captain Blankenship Mermaid Mane Sea Salt Spray
AvÃ¨ne Thermal Spring Water 

But the box options so far seem pretty good and it looks like there are good chances to get the ModelCo lipstick and the Dr Jart BB that I want.


----------



## jmd252 (Aug 9, 2013)

> The box links up to 38 work now. Â I saw a couple products I haven't seen in any of the boxes posted so far.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



But the box options so far seem pretty good and it looks like there are good chances to get the ModelCo lipstick and the Dr Jart BB that I want. I JUST got my box and had the Dr. Jart's and the lipstick (I'm super excited for this box and already wearing the lipstick!!). If its any help, my weight was .442  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Aug 9, 2013)

Fingers crossed for you!



> I don't have one on either of my boxes. This is my dream box! What are the chances that BB sent this box to me and forgot to update my tracking info? I really want It's A 10 and Kitty!


----------



## gemstone (Aug 9, 2013)

so far all of the boxes that have uploaded onto the website at least one makeup product


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my shipping email. but it's not active.. *clicks Refresh* ...yeah still not active..


 Ha ha me too.  It's like a nervous tick--"Refresh, repeat..."


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *daniellerose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my box today! Weight is .5850
> 
> ...


 Ooh is that a Color Club wanderlust set mani? I loved that set.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine is 0.5300
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 9, 2013)

I finally got shipping...box weight .3740.  Hope it's anything but tanning wipes...


----------



## succexy327 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Dear Birchbox,Â  I don't want to look back at "all I've sampled so far". I want to look forward at what I will be sampling this month! Stop diddling around with useless emails and send me my damn shipping notice already! Love &amp; lipstick, (hint, hint) Miss Trix


 Ugh that email was a joke! I already bought the stuff I wanted or still have samples lol I didn't care to revisit my BB past!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 9, 2013)

boooo my box was delivered at my school apartment today but i won't be there to see what it is until tomorrow!


----------



## KayEss (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> boooo my box was delivered at my school apartment today but i won't be there to see what it is until tomorrow!


 The worst kind of torture!!


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 9, 2013)

I got my main account box today:





Whish body wash smells heavenly. I love their stuff next time its on haute look I'm might buy some more.

whish wipe  i'm excited about this I've been wanting to try their hair inhibitor for a while now...

juice beauty oil free moisturizer again another brand I love

curl keeper

and the costal scents quad. My jaw dropped when I saw bb selling this or $35

I have one more box coming it weighs .48   really hoping for lipstick in a nice pink color


----------



## SweetTea (Aug 9, 2013)

I unexpectedly got my box today, and two of my items are busted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My lipstick is melted and mashed into the cap &amp; my miss jessie shampoo ripped and leaked into my box. But.. I got:

weight: 0.5250

Dr. Jart+ premium bb cream spf 45+

Jasmine seven fresh feet wipes

ModelCo party poof lipstick

Number 4 super comb &amp; prep protect

Miss Jessie super slip sudsy shampoo


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 9, 2013)

anyone gotten a box with a .5100 weight yet? i've seen some that are a similar weight but have the juice beauty oil free moisturizer or super comb prep &amp; protect in it which i've already received. usually i can figure out what i'm getting by now but i'm stumped this month!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 9, 2013)

> anyone gotten a box with a .5100 weight yet? i've seen some that are a similar weight but have the juice beauty oil free moisturizer or super comb prep &amp; protect in it which i've already received.Â


 Maybe you're getting the It's a 10 spray?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe you're getting the It's a 10 spray?


 i was thinking that one is a possibility since i haven't had those items but .58 seems to be too much heavier than .51 for them to cross over. i think the other one that is a possibility is the ms jessies/dr jart/whish/cailyn box because that one was like .52 i think. i'll find out tomorrow morning one way or another though!!


----------



## Meahlea (Aug 9, 2013)

&gt;.&lt; still no clicky truck.


----------



## Xiang (Aug 9, 2013)

> i was thinking that one is a possibility since i haven't had those items but .58 seems to be too much heavier than .51 for them to cross over. i think the other one that is a possibility is the ms jessies/dr jart/whish/cailyn box because that one was like .52 i think. i'll find out tomorrow morning one way or another though!!


 My box is also 0.5100 and i received the model co lipstick in July on this same account. Not sure if they consider the nude set and the red set two different items though. I remember some people were told last month that different color color club polishes were considered different items especially if they selected nail polishes in their profiles.


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 9, 2013)

Still no shipping info.


----------



## KayEss (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still no shipping info.


 Same.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 9, 2013)

Oooh I want box #45 (spoiler below)! My weights are .53 and .503. Hopefully I get both tomorrow. They were mailed 2 days apart but took different routes to get here. Strange!

The only thing I wouldn't use is the Stila.

 
stila stay all dayÂ® liquid lipstick
 
Whish Hair Inhibiting Deodorant Swipes
 
Whish Exfoliating Body Wash
 
(MALIN+GOETZ) vitamin e face moisturizer 
 
It's a 10Â® Miracle Leave-In Product

Whatever I get, I just want It's A 10!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 9, 2013)

My 2 boxes came. One was .5100 and one was .4900, I can't remember which was which; 1st box- Dr. Jart bb cream, Modelco lipstick in dusk til dawn, Number 4 super comb &amp; protect, OC8 mattifying gel (foils) and white bobby pins. 2nd box- Dr. Jart bb cream, MIYU Beauty de-stress mi beauty essence &amp; tea bag (the spray smells like tea too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yuck!), OC8 mattifying gel, Whish body wash and Whish deodorant wipe. I really wish the lipstick was not a nude shade and I hate tea (dont want to smell like it either lol) but otherwise I'm looking forward to trying everything else.


----------



## succexy327 (Aug 9, 2013)

I



> Oooooh, I didn't realize that it was the same. I've never ordered from CS, I just get their stuff in my Ipsy bags. Not that CS is horrible, I actually think that the shadows are pretty well pigmented, but it's nothing that I want to see pop up in my Birchbox. I agree with everyone else though, I think that there's starting to be too much overlap in the boxes. I see that Birchbox has DermaE this month, which Ipsy had last month. Ipsy sampled Coola, which Birchbox had done. Now the Cailyn and the Coastal Scents... too much similarity!


 I agree! I like the Coola but the sample size is tiny and I've got it in a BB and Ipsy the month before. I don't care for Cailyn much (was disappointed with the iron I got in my Ipsy bag) it has great staying power but my smashbox pen works way better as far as color and precision. I'll be disappointed if I get another cailyn this month from BB. I almost gave the first one to my sister cause she loves gel liners and she didn't like the cailyn the other day when she used mine so I'd put it up for trade if I get it this month in BB.


----------



## catchingastar21 (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm getting a 0.53 box and I've already gotten the Juice Beauty moisturizer and the number 4 comb and protect.  I also got the Model Co. lipstick last month so unless they're repeating I can't get that again either.  Any guesses?


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 9, 2013)

Coastal Scents seems like a pretty low-end brand. Surprised to see it in Birchbox. If I get a box with a Coastal Scents quad, I might cancel. Lol I already canceled once when they included a Taylor Swift Wonderstruck sample.
 

I may just cancel anyway, Coastal Scents are made in China. Their website claims they don't test on animals, but that's BS. They don't make their own products, they're just a supplier -- and China requires all make up products to be tested on animals. That's why a lot of high-end beauty companies that test on animals lost their cruelty-free status -- they sell to China, so their products are then tested on animals. Awful.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is also 0.5100 and i received the model co lipstick in July on this same account. Not sure if they consider the nude set and the red set two different items though. I remember some people were told last month that different color color club polishes were considered different items especially if they selected nail polishes in their profiles.


 hmmmm i don't think i've seen anyone yet say that they got a model co twice. it'll be interesting to find out since its in a lot of boxes!


----------



## daniellerose (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I SO want the lipstick and It's a 10! Your nails are cute btw!


 I hope you get them too...the lipstick is great! Thank you!



> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooh is that a Color Club wanderlust set mani? I loved that set.


 Yes! I love it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 9, 2013)

> Got my box! 0.44 lbs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Well Box Twinsey I'm super excited about the modelco but I got a stupid tan towel last month!! Plus the fatal foot wipes are there!! I haven't got my box yet but since we have the same weight aren't we pretty much guaranteed the same box? I'd be ok if I had a hazmat suit to remove the Killer Foot Wipes with but I can't review the tan towel for points again right?


----------



## Xiang (Aug 9, 2013)

> hmmmm i don't think i've seen anyone yet say that they got a model co twice. it'll be interesting to find out since its in a lot of boxes!


 Haha, yes that's what i was thinking. It would probably eliminate 1/2 of the boxes this month!


----------



## sarah576 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmmmm i don't think i've seen anyone yet say that they got a model co twice. it'll be interesting to find out since its in a lot of boxes!


I was thinking that too! I got one last month already, and I think that I could only get about 20 of the almost 50 variations that are up so far without getting it again. But they are sampling different colors this month, so who knows! With the color club polish repeats last month, maybe they will sample them again.. I wouldn't complain either way!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm getting the big momma box .7400


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box! 0.44 lbs.
> ...


----------



## saidfreeze (Aug 9, 2013)

> Mine just came!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got the same box today.. I think my colors ate the same in the quad.



Spoiler







The lipstick is nice just the shade is not right for my completion.


edited to add details!


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 9, 2013)

> Same weight does not guarantee anything. If you got the Tan Towel last month this is not likely to be your box.


 Thank you Miss Trix!! I've gotten so many tan towels this summer the thought of another had me so bummed!! I'm one of those so pale I'm practically see through people so I'm leery of tanning products making me look shockingly different. I would have been ok though because of the modelco but add in the jasmine (that Im HIGHLY allergic too) foot wipes &amp; yeah I was bummed. Still, it was super fun having a box twin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 9, 2013)

> > Same weight does not guarantee anything. If you got the Tan Towel last month this is not likely to be your box.
> 
> 
> Thank you Miss Trix!! I've gotten so many tan towels this summer the thought of another had me so bummed!! I'm one of those so pale I'm practically see through people so I'm leery of tanning products making me look shockingly different. I would have been ok though because of the modelco but add in the jasmine (that Im HIGHLY allergic too) foot wipes &amp; yeah I was bummed. Still, it was super fun having a box twin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awwww, it's been fun, my no longer twin! I can't wait to see what kind of box weighs the same! I will hope you get no foot wipes!


----------



## JMezz (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dear Birchbox,
> 
> ...


 I felt the same way. I just want this month's box already!


----------



## Babs (Aug 9, 2013)

For anyone with 0.4900 weight.. this is what I got. Just borrowed someone's already uploaded picture 



> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My gift account box surprised me today, 4 days early!
> 
> ...


----------



## astrick1 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My gift account box surprised me today, 4 days early!
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone with 0.4900 weight.. this is what I got. Just borrowed someone's already uploaded picture


 I got the same exact box today but my tracking listed the weight very different. Wonder what's up with this!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Coastal Scents seems like a pretty low-end brand. Surprised to see it in Birchbox. If I get a box with a Coastal Scents quad, I might cancel. Lol I already canceled once when they included a Taylor Swift Wonderstruck sample.
> 
> I may just cancel anyway, Coastal Scents are made in China. Their website claims they don't test on animals, but that's BS. They don't make their own products, they're just a supplier -- and China requires all make up products to be tested on animals. That's why a lot of high-end beauty companies that test on animals lost their cruelty-free status -- they sell to China, so their products are then tested on animals. Awful.


 Okay, this is another unverified myth I see perpetuated on the internet. Here's a snippet from UD's statement about expanding (and later withdrawing from expanding) to China:

For those of you unfamiliar with Chinaâ€™s policies, the sticking point is this: the *Chinese government reserves the right to conduct animal testing with cosmetic products* before the products are approved *for use **by Chinese citizens*. The government has not told us if they have exercised this right with our products. So, our brand does not test on animals, but the Chinese government might conduct a one-time test using our products [x]

So to clarify the sticking point: The Chinese government may or may not test cosmetics imported _into_ China by foreign companies to see if they are safe. This is bad and animal testing is bad, I agree. The two points that seem confused with this are 1) the Chinese government tests beauty products made in its own country and sold to Chinese citizens on animals and 2) the Chinese government tests beauty products on animals made to be exported (and aren't sold in the country).

Does the Chinese government two the latter two things? I genuinely don't know because I don't study Chinese law or trade, and because when I try to find out, I'm drowned by out angry rawr rawr China suxx messages.

My best guess is _maybe_ to 1 though unlikely and most probably not to 2. Firstly because CS says they don't test on animals, and secondly because, the thing is, when products are exported vs. imported, obviously a country would care more about things being brought in to the country than things leaving because foreign things entering pose more harm than things leaving. So thinking about it from an epidemiological standpoint, a country would obviously be more concerned if someone with flu/a contagious disease entered a country, than an individual who's sick leaving the country (all the better yay!)

That's not to say companies don't lie -- but honestly, if you're so concerned about CS lying about being cruelty free, wouldn't it also be easier to just email them and ask how they can be when their products made are made in China than to assume you know the truthiness better than a company who actually has a consumer base to answer to and a reputation to care about?

I also think CS products are too low-quality for BB.


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarah576* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was thinking that too! I got one last month already, and I think that I could only get about 20 of the almost 50 variations that are up so far without getting it again. But they are sampling different colors this month, so who knows! With the color club polish repeats last month, maybe they will sample them again.. I wouldn't complain either way!


After I received the lip color, i loved the consistency so much I ordered both sets from BB.


----------



## missionista (Aug 9, 2013)

Joining in to say still no clicky truck, no shipping e-mail, nothing.  I hope this means something great is on the way.


----------



## Meahlea (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Joining in to say still no clicky truck, no shipping e-mail, nothing.  I hope this means something great is on the way.


Ditto. Hopefully they're giving us a gold bar and some diamond dust in a bottle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also eyeliner and nail polish together in a box would be good.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

China requires all make up products to be tested on animals. That's why a lot of high-end beauty companies that test on animals lost their cruelty-free status -- they sell to China, so their products are then tested on animals. Awful.
Okay I already pointed out the first part (all makeup products tested) isn't true, but second part  -- 

Really?I know everyone here is already sick of me lol but I'm not going to get off my soapbox about this.

If you don't want to buy Chinese products out of personal moral/safety concerns: fine, I can respect that. If you think the Chinese government is detestable for testing on animals: I also 9001% agree with that.

But why do many genuinely not see the problem with loudly saying that it's foreign beauty companies shouldn't sell their beauty products in China? do you know how incredibly insensitive and condescending it sounds like? We have articles featured on the front page about the dangers of counterfeit/low quality/fake makeup and yet one of the main reason why counterfeit makeup is so prevalent is because many makeup brands are unavailable to Chinese consumers.

What you're literally saying is because of certain choices made by a government, citizens of a country don't deserve access to high-quality, regulated, safe cosmetics and beauty products. Not only, mind you, just a government and not the people who made these decisions, but a government that was not even elected into power by the people.

We here can talk down China and how awful its animal testing policies, then go to Sephora.com and order as many cruelty free products as they carry, but there are more a billion consumers who literally cannot get their hands on half the makeup we have at our finger tips even if they'd be willing to pay two times, three times, five times as more as we do.

eta: also I want to say I'm sorry if I'm harshing anyone's happy makeup vibe but I also come to MUT for happy grabby hands discussions too. I don't want to talk about social justice crap, I want to talk about green nail polishes and red lipsticks but I'm also not going to not do anything if it's blatantly in my face. :


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Aug 10, 2013)

Did anyone's box page update? Mine's still July...guess the 11th is going to become a regular thing now?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Superfish19 (Aug 10, 2013)

So happy with my box. I'd post what I got but I'm on a mobile. But I really enjoy when I get skin, hair, and makeup products in one box. My box came two days early.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 10, 2013)

I think they usually update later in the morning. 5-9am-ish


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think they usually update later in the morning. 5-9am-ish


Incentive to wake up early on a Saturday! Very few things can convince me not to sleep in...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think they usually update later in the morning. 5-9am-ish


 Yep! I -think- it's 6 am ET..._maybe_ 9 am. One of those two for sure! But this month is kind of a crapshoot since last month went so weirdly.


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 10, 2013)

I would gladly take anyone's Fresh Feet Wipes off their hands to send to my sister. She is in the Navy on a 9 month deployment and asked that I send her foot spray (I didn't ask, lol). I bought some last week at Target only to find out that you aren't really supposed to send aerols overseas b/c there is a potential for it to explode in the package...I'm paranoid about sending it now. Though, you aren't supposed to send nail polish either...but I am still going to send her my Julep Sally that I got in the CEW Beauty Award Box (she is only allowed to wear neutral colored polish)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 10, 2013)

My CC expired and I forgot to update it so they didnt charge me until Thursday. Guess ill be the last to receive mine.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My CC expired and I forgot to update it so they didnt charge me until Thursday. Guess ill be the last to receive mine.
nope. i will. i cancelled on the 1st since i was broke as hell and rejoined on my payday which was wednesday. my boxes won't ship until the 17th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully earlier than that but at least they will leave bb by the 17th at the latest.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 10, 2013)

> nope. i will. i cancelled on the 1st since i was broke as hell and rejoined on my payday which was wednesday. my boxes won't ship until the 17th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully earlier than that but at least they will leave bb by the 17th at the latest.


 How do u know when it will ship?


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 10, 2013)

Still no clicky truck for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 10, 2013)

> How do u know when it will ship?


 It told me in the cart when I checked out. Btw ladies if you're 10 points away from redeeming your points (for example you have 90 points and you want to get to 100) cancel your account and rejoin instantly. It works for me lol.


----------



## Boulderbon (Aug 10, 2013)

I still don't have tracking *cry* I'm hoping Monday!


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for the birthday wishes, everyone! It would have been cool if my Birchbox came today, but it's still somewhere out in East Jesus New Jersey. Oh well.

I'm laughing at the pricing of the Costal Scents palette. Ain't nobody trying to pay that much for Costal Scents.


----------



## Kristen121 (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm working a night shift tonight and feeling really crabby that I don't have shipping info yet.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 10, 2013)

Box pages are up!

I'm getting #19. 

Stila Liquid Lipstick

Whish Deodorant Swipes

Whish Exfoliating Body Wash

KMS Freeshape hot flex spray

OC8 Professional Mattifying Gel


----------



## mirandamanda (Aug 10, 2013)

whoo hoo staying up late paid off! I'm getting box 45 (weight is .5850)

Stila Stay all day lippie

Whish deordorant wipes
Whish exfoliating body wash
malin + goetz vitamin e moisturizer
its a 10 miracle leave in product
Now I can't wait to see what color the lippie is!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 10, 2013)

Dangit, I had a feeling I was getting those stupid tan towels... I am also getting:

Juice Beauty moisturizer - I already have this, but I do like it.

stila liquid lipstick - I like stila, but I'm a little lippie-d out...we'll see what shade I get...

jasmine foot wipes - I don't mind these. 2 kinds of wipes in one box seems a bit extreme though...

TanTowel - I want to kill it with fire!!

Coastal Scents quad - I love coastal scents, but I have a billion of them so not terribly exciting...but I'll use it!


----------



## jessicarobin (Aug 10, 2013)

I received this box yesterday. I'm really happy with it! Fwiw, the lip product I received is red. It's very highly pigmented and rich.



> whoo hoo staying up late paid off! I'm getting box 45 (weight is .5850)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Now I can't wait to see what color the lippie is!


----------



## Steffi (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 1:

Stila stay all day liquid lipstick

EVOLVh Ultrashine Moisture Conditioner

Whish Hair  Inhibiting Deodorant Swipes

Derma e Hydrating Mist with Hyaluronic Acid

Whish Exfoliating Body Wash
...Meh.

EDIT:  My info finally shows on tracking.  Box weight of .7400


----------



## KayEss (Aug 10, 2013)

My box page isn't up!! But it seems like others have theirs?


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 10, 2013)

Does anyone have a picture of box 1 wanna see the sample sizes


----------



## Steffi (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of box 1 wanna see the sample sizes


 I don't think so yet.  When I get mine I'll post it, but I only got my shipping notice yesterday and tracking info isn't available for it yet.


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 10, 2013)

No tracking and my box didn't update  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Birchbox doesn't like me this month ðŸ˜¢


----------



## neblinosa (Aug 10, 2013)

> I got one of my boxes today! The last thing I expected in my mailbox today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



this is the box I'm getting. I'm happy.


----------



## angienharry (Aug 10, 2013)

Ok. Now I'm happier. I have clicky trucks for both boxes (even though my main box doesn't have any weight info etc) And my box page is up And I'm getting two completely different boxes this month. Box 1 has 6 products...woohoo!



Spoiler



Benefit hello flawless- totally wanted to try this!! Miss Jessie's rapid recovery treatment- I love Miss Jessie's and always love hair treatments Miss Jessie's sweet slickback- see previous comment Tea- love tea! Coastal scents quad (I don't mind this especially since I have 6 items) and i like the nice pigmentation of coastal scents Arcona cranberry grommage- call me crazy but I've dont know what a grommage is...I'm assuming lotion. I could always use lotion and the full size if this is $44 so maybe it's a great grommage...lol. Total win for me!!!


Box 2 is... Dr Jarts BB- I will try any BB cream as I am always on the lookout for a HG product. No 4- heard great things so I'm happy with this. I love the beauty protector spray so I'm excited to compare the two. Tanning wipes- not the biggest fan, but I tried tanning wipes I got from my blush mystery box and they were awesome. So maybe ill give this a try one day. Or maybe I will give them to a friend who gets bb- she got one in her box and this way she would have enough for her whole body. We'll see. Foot wipes-meh but I go to the beach so they will get used Model co lip stick-excited for this- I hope I get a good color Overall happy with both boxes!!!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think so yet.  When I get mine I'll post it, but I only got my shipping notice yesterday and tracking info isn't available for it yet.


 Thanks im stationed overseas and it takes me almost 2 months to get my box lol


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 10, 2013)

Can you have 2 womans birchbox on the same account or do you have to do it under 2 differant emails?


----------



## emily9763 (Aug 10, 2013)

I am getting Box 19

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb19

Weight of my box is .5250 which I saw on here quite a few times as the box with the

Number4 and ModelCo
I am excited to try the

RMS Free shape thermal styling spray
Since Bbox changed the profile I added that I flat iron, curl, and basically use any hot styling tool on my hair so I like that this product fits my profile


----------



## dotybird (Aug 10, 2013)

> No tracking and my box didn't update  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Birchbox doesn't like me this month ðŸ˜¢


 Same here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 10, 2013)

I am getting box 18. Dr Jart Premium BB Cream 45 SPF - Based on a few swatches, it looks like it might actually be light enough for me. Number 4 Super Comb Prep and Protect - I've been really wanting to try this! Yes To Cucumber Facial Towlettes - I've never tried anything by Yes To, so I'm lookin forward to these. Jasmine Seven Wipes - I actually wanted the foot wipes, so yay! ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick - I'm not a big lipstick person, but I'll try it out if I get a color that I like. Now if only my tracking (sent to me Wednesday) would update! ETA: Why is my spoiler not working today? I've never had problems with this before.


----------



## birdiebijou (Aug 10, 2013)

> Box pages are up! I'm getting #19.Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Box twins!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm actually quite pleased with this one. Give me a hair product, a mattifying product, and a pretty lipstick, and I'm a happy camper!!! Now the long wait until it shows up on Wednesday...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 10, 2013)

I'M GETTING THIS TOOOOOOOO!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although I dont feel like i'm going to use anything except for the lipstick. 



> Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Box twins!
> ...





> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box pages are up!
> 
> ...


----------



## casey anne (Aug 10, 2013)

Box 35 heading my way!!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb35


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 10, 2013)

In spite of my stalking of the box variations and constant checking of this thread, I'm going to try and hold out from peeking at my box (I say this now, but check with me in a few hours).  

I have a clicky truck, but no info.  It's maddening...


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 10, 2013)

> I'm getting box 1:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



...Meh. I'm getting this same box but I'm happy. I would have been excited if I got the lipstick and it's a 10. I'm tempted to sign up for a second box to get them. Can someone who got the It's a 10 and Model Co lipstick share their profile?


----------



## Kristen121 (Aug 10, 2013)

Well, boo! I just got home from working a night shift and I still have no shipping info and my box page isn't updated. Hope it is updated when I wake up at noon.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Aug 10, 2013)

boo! my box page didn't update either, and I still don't have shipping. hopefully later today or Monday.


----------



## AngelaRenee (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi everyone! I am new the BB!! Last month was my first box and I signed up in the middle of the month so I didn't get my first box until almost August. Is every box I get gonna be sent out this late or does it differ each month? Because I still haven't recieved my tracking code yet......

Thank you!!!


----------



## jkwynn (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone's box page update? Mine's still July...guess the 11th is going to become a regular thing now?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Two of my boxes updated (getting 7 and 44), but one did not.

The one that did not update also doesn't have tracking yet.  I'm guessing they've started holding off on some of the box updates so as not to "spoil" it too soon.

I've had at least one box not update each time for the past several months...


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> boo! my box page didn't update either, and I still don't have shipping. hopefully later today or Monday.


 Same here. I just went through all the box pages and it looks like the only box page that hasn't been uploaded is box 62. I'm guessing we ended up with box 62. It makes me wonder though as it hasn't updated nor provided shipping links. I once had a box page show that I was getting the Boscia cleansing oil, but something happened and they didn't send it out. I hope they didn't run out of something for that box.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting this same box but I'm happy. I would have been excited if I got the lipstick and it's a 10. I'm tempted to sign up for a second box to get them.
> 
> Can someone who got the It's a 10 and Model Co lipstick share their profile?


 I got box 2 which included both (however, I don't always get makeup items). My profile is all set to true answers for me, lol :

Advanced

Can never have too many: Bath/Body, Fragrance, Makeup

Fragrance Samples are: Awesome

Extras: (the first four)

Samples...

Classic

Hair: Curly, Dry, Short

Brown

Color Treat, Air Dry

White

Light

Dry

Aging

My real Bday (48)

$135,000 and up


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 10, 2013)

> I'M GETTING THIS TOOOOOOOO!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although I dont feel like i'm going to use anything except for the lipstick.Â


Do we have a confirmation on the color of the stila?


----------



## beautynewbie (Aug 10, 2013)

My boxmismstill hiding from me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Aug 10, 2013)

> Box 35 heading my way!! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb35


 I'm getting this box too. I'm very happy with this month!


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Aug 10, 2013)

I am getting box 54 (would post but I can't figure out spoilers on mobile!). It's okay but I'm really sad that got the one item I didn't want: the liquid lipstick.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am allergic to avocados and avocado oil and the lipstick has avocado oil. So sad that I can't use the best thing in the box especially since the rest of the box is not very exciting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 10, 2013)

ok normally i don't complain too much about my birchboxes lately, but this one takes the cake. out of all the boxes that had one makeup item in it, i got one with none. box #4





don't get me wrong these are all cool products that i'd love to use, i'm just getting a lot of "skin/face" related items here. i think what i loved about my past ones is that birchbox did a really good job of doing skin care/hair care/makeup/perfume/misc.


----------



## tasertag (Aug 10, 2013)

> I'm getting this same box but I'm happy. I would have been excited if I got the lipstick and it's a 10. I'm tempted to sign up for a second box to get them. Can someone who got the It's a 10 and Model Co lipstick share their profile?





Spoiler



Beauty knowledge: Newbie I can never have too many: hair care, nail polish, skincare For me fragrance samples are not my favorite Extras: tool, organic, wellness I'm signing up for birchbox for: samples, experimenting, no time to shop, how tos and tips Beauty style: classic, low maintenance Hair: straight, thick Hair color: black What I do to my hair: air dry (though I blow dry some times) Ethnicity: Asian Skin tone: medium Skin type: combination Concerned about: aging, acne, sun protection I'm 25 $61k-85,999 My box history so you can see what I've gotten:




Hope this helps!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Aug 10, 2013)

> ok normally i don't complain too much about my birchboxes lately, but this one takes the cake. out of all the boxes that had one makeup item in it, i got one with none. box #4
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



do you not count the beauty balm as makeup? Or do you mean bright/colored makeup?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you not count the beauty balm as makeup? Or do you mean bright/colored makeup?


 yeah i'm referring to colors. i mean i consider bb cream "makeup" in the most common sense of the term but it's also a skin care item IMO since it's a sunscreen and moisturizer.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Aug 10, 2013)

> yeah i'm referring to colors. i mean i consider bb cream "makeup" in the most common sense of the term but it's also a skin care item IMO since it's a sunscreen and moisturizer.


 Yeah, I would agree. It's makeup but leaning heavily on the skincare side of makeup. Hopefully next month they send you something with some color. : )


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I would agree. It's makeup but leaning heavily on the skincare side of makeup.
> 
> Hopefully next month they send you something with some color. : )


 hopefully! i'm excited for each item on it's own so that's just how i'll think about it and not "hmmmmm how should i just to use all of these skin items at once." usually when i get my birchboxes i paint my nails, put something on my lips, then something else on my face then play with some extra they sent bahah.

also: the thought of applying deodorant in a wipe form seems kinda odd. maybe i'm the only one who has never encountered deodorant wipes before.


----------



## linda37027 (Aug 10, 2013)

I got box #23Tan Towel don't use

Number 4 prep &amp; protect- will try this
coola -will use eventually stilla liquid lipstick will be good if not crazy color
feet wipes 
Any suggestions of how to tweek my profile to not get self tanners? This is my second in 3 months. Not the same brand of course. I have medium skin tone, but I tan really easy. Just got back from Destin and have a tan. Have never used them usually give them to my sister who is not as dark as me. Overall not bad box. I love Birchbox mostly for their point system and their good deals when you order. It is a little frustrating when you see stuff you want in other boxes. Guess just have to order with points.


----------



## mspocket (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok normally i don't complain too much about my birchboxes lately, but this one takes the cake. out of all the boxes that had one makeup item in it, i got one with none. box #4
> 
> ...


----------



## mspocket (Aug 10, 2013)

grrr still no clicky truck and still no box page update!! WHY BB WHY


----------



## Steffi (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting this same box but I'm happy. I would have been excited if I got the lipstick and it's a 10. I'm tempted to sign up for a second box to get them.
> 
> Can someone who got the It's a 10 and Model Co lipstick share their profile?


 I would've rather had those also. haha.  On the bright side this isn't as bad as the box I got LAST August (the tanning wipe box aka worst box ever).


----------



## cbs73 (Aug 10, 2013)

Looks like I'm getting box #45!  





https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb45

I'm pretty pleased with everything!  I am just really hoping and praying the liquid lipstick is a wearable shade for me.   Last month, I got the Model Co. in Get Naked- a very pretty nude color, but unless I wear a slightly pink nude liner, it washes me out.  The month before, I got the Mirenesse Glossy Kiss in Perfect Kiss- a coral color that BB describes as "soft"  (note: it was vibrant).  I gave it a whirl with the Mirenesse, mostly because the name of the color is the name of one of my fave New Order songs.  I gave it to my mom and it looks great on her.  I decided to take a peek at my profile- I had myself down as a red head, which is true.  Kinda.  Its dark reddish brown.  What are the odds if I email them they can add an "auburn" to the hair color drop down box???

Anyway, can someone please post a pic of the Stila liquid lip color when they get it?  I'm curious to see how big it is!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 10, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## mspocket (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box updated and of course I always always always get a lip product but I hate lip products.
> 
> ...


 Jealous!! I love lip products!!


----------



## flynt (Aug 10, 2013)

This is the box I'm getting too.  I really did want to try the BB cream but overall it doesn't seem like an exciting box.  Taken separately they are all neat products I'm interested in trying and there's nothing in there I dislike but you're right in that it doesn't seem as balanced as my Birchboxes have been in the past.   But I guess I should be happy I've managed to dodge the Tan Towels another month haha.



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok normally i don't complain too much about my birchboxes lately, but this one takes the cake. out of all the boxes that had one makeup item in it, i got one with none. box #4
> 
> ...


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jealous!! I love lip products!!


 I wish I liked them but I don't last month I got the ModelCo lipstick before that the Miranesse lip stick/stain, Cargo lipgloss. 

Yes I love makeup but not lip products I don't know how to set it so I do get some type of makeup product but NO lip products. 

Do you know what you are getting this month?


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 10, 2013)

I



> I wish I liked them but I don't last month I got the ModelCo lipstick before that the Miranesse lip stick/stain, Cargo lipgloss.Â  Yes I love makeup but not lip products I don't know how to set it so I do get some type of makeup product but NO lip products.Â  Do you know what you are getting this month?


 I don't like lip products either! I'm gettin the ModelCo lipstick this month and I got a Laqi lipstick in June. I wish I could avoid them as well. I subscribe to Ipsy as well, and I'm really hoping to get the balm and not the lipstick. Two lipsticks this month would be too much.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 10, 2013)

> It told me in the cart when I checked out. Btw ladies if you're 10 points away from redeeming your points (for example you have 90 points and you want to get to 100) cancel your account and rejoin instantly. It works for me lol.


 Gotcha. No check out for me. I just updated the exp date and seen the charge the next day.


----------



## tasertag (Aug 10, 2013)

> I I don't like lip products either! I'm gettin the ModelCo lipstick this month and I got a Laqi lipstick in June. I wish I could avoid them as well. I subscribe to Ipsy as well, and I'm really hoping to get the balm and not the lipstick. Two lipsticks this month would be too much.


 I generally don't want lippies either but I did want the more nude colors and the sheer pink model co. More subtle fits me better plus it applied like a tinted lip balm. I got the laqa also and was able to trade that easily for something I wanted.


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 2 which included both (however, I don't always get makeup items). My profile is all set to true answers for me, lol :
> 
> ...


 Thank you!!!



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Beauty knowledge: NewbieI can never have too many: hair care, nail polish, skincare
> 
> ...


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 10, 2013)

> boo! my box page didn't update either, and I still don't have shipping. hopefully later today or Monday.


 Me either. I have gotten stuck with no box info on the tenth for the last few months. I know that I should get irritated by it, but dammit, it's so hard to be on this forum and be patient! I swear, if we get some nasty leftovers box....


----------



## gemstone (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok. Now I'm happier. I have clicky trucks for both boxes (even though my main box doesn't have any weight info etc) And my box page is up And I'm getting two completely different boxes this month.
> 
> Box 1 has 6 products...woohoo!
> ...


----------



## missmelissalynn (Aug 10, 2013)

New to MUT - though I've been reading this forum for months!   Got a great BB this month and I just had to share:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb22

Love the variety! A little makeup, a little skin care, some desperately needed hair hydration - this box might be trouble for me!  

Happy birchboxing ladies - may your clicky trucks bring you everything you desire  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box pages are up!
> 
> ...


----------



## angienharry (Aug 10, 2013)

> I am getting box 54 (would post but I can't figure out spoilers on mobile!). It's okay but I'm really sad that got the one item I didn't want: the liquid lipstick.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am allergic to avocados and avocado oil and the lipstick has avocado oil. So sad that I can't use the best thing in the box especially since the rest of the box is not very exciting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 To get a spoiler on a mobile device just type this


----------



## angienharry (Aug 10, 2013)

> To get a spoiler on a mobile device just type this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Aug 10, 2013)

box 4 for me. mehhhh. I was really hoping for a model co lippie!

dr. jart premium beauty balm

whish hair inhibiting deodorant wipes (this just sounds so weird lol)
whish exfoliating body wash
MIYU beauty de-stress mi beauty essence
OC8 professional mattifying gel


----------



## mspocket (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I liked them but I don't last month I got the ModelCo lipstick before that the Miranesse lip stick/stain, Cargo lipgloss.
> 
> ...


 My dang box page hasn't updated yet, so nope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if I don't happen to get any lip stuff (or even if i do hehe) is there anything in particular you want to trade for?


----------



## gemstone (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 35:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb35

overall I'm pleased, but I'm so bummed about getting coastal scents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I will stick around to see if it becomes a thing, but if this is the direction bb is taking I might be done with it.

Ipsy sends this stuff out so much, and it is only worth a few cents anyways, will I even be able to trade it??


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 10, 2013)

I got box 29 in my first box. My second account hasn't loaded yet.

Yesterday I received the box right before I left for my beach trip::

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb29





I got Dreams Nail Lacquer 2 in 1 Base and Top Coat, Juice Beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer, Foot wipes, Show Stoppers (really? Ugh...) and the Stila Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick in Beso.... which I would normally be excited about if I didn't already have 2 from ordering something at Sephora.
Can't wait to see what my second box has!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 10, 2013)

Let's see what I'm getting on the first account...  Oh!  Box 1 (the real box 1).  Yay!  That was the main one I wanted!  I was going to buy the color item if I didn't get it in my box!  Whoo!  I love that formulation but don't buy that sort of shade in the spring/summer when I went on my big shopping sprees!  And no ModelCo!  I wasn't impressed with it last month.  Let's see what I'm getting on the second sub...  Box 1 on that one, too.  Looks like some profile-tweaking is in order.  And swapping.


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box pages are up!
> 
> ...


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me three! The only thing that I am like "what the...?" about is the mattifying gel. I have dry skin and this is the second time they have sent me a product like this. I am wondering what size the Stila is.


 I didn't like Whish when I tried the blueberry mess.  So I don't have high hopes for this box?  Maybe I can trade some stuff though.  Also I think I've gotten a lip color in every subscription box I've had for the past 4 months.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 10, 2013)

I hate going to the bb tag on instagram now and seeing the cute/awesome euro BBs. If I had a friend in Spain/France/UK I'd probably cancel my US sub and just get theirs every month bahaha.


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 10, 2013)

How do you know what box number you have? Mine weighs .5030, any box twins?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 10, 2013)

> How do you know what box number you have? Mine weighs .5030, any box twins?


 Click on the photo of your box on your box page and it should have a number in the URL.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Ok. I'm a super big dork. In typing it, of course it made it a spoiler. Ill try and explain it. It's the brackets around the word spoiler. ( spoiler) but brackets instead of parenthesis. Hope that helps!


 Thank you!! Appreciate the help. Also will make me more obsessed with this forum! Edit: it worked!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 10, 2013)

The CS is a disappointment, but I like everything else I got since I idn't get the bobby pins last month, I got another makeup, I've been wanting to try sea salt hair things, and Caldrea is a brand I'm interested in. I also would'dve prefered a modelco lipstick, but I'm probably more likely to buy that myself than the stila one
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb54


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box #23Tan Towel don't use
> 
> ...


 I actually just emailed them and politely asked them never to send me self-tanners again. And also to suggest they include an option to eliminate certain groups of products from being sent in general to the beauty profile. I haven't gotten one since.


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 10, 2013)

Box 57 for me. Yeh! No foot wipes or tan towels, but possibly a lipstick I can't wear In July I got box 53. Is there any consistence in box numbers or is it totally random? Anyone know? This is only my second box.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 10, 2013)

for anyone else who's tried the stila stay all dayÂ® liquid lipstick, does anyone have an opinion how it compares to Revlon brand one? 

I have top tomato from Revlon and it's also a nice colour, but I really hate how it feels on my mouth when dried. It's cakey and feels like dried chalk dust so I always have to wear it with a ton of lipgloss. It's also really difficult to get off, and when it does comes off in weird streaks staining my mouth. The Revlon came to me recommended so I was a little like &gt;_&gt; *judges all liquid lipstick after that*


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 10, 2013)

My box #43 showed up today, after being in some USPS black hole since 8/5. I'm very happy with it though I might look to swap the makeup item. I've got plenty of it (not the same brand though) and don't always wear it.


----------



## audiophilekate (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 50 on my main account

Show Stoppers

Juice Beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer
Malin+Goetz Grapefruit Face Cleanser
ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick (I'm hoping for Kitty) Coastal Scents Neutral Mirage Palette Set
  My box weight is 0.4100 

My 2nd account has tracking info, but it hasn't updated yet.  My box weight is 0.4350.  Hopefully, my 2nd account will update soon.


----------



## linda37027 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually just emailed them and politely asked them never to send me self-tanners again. And also to suggest they include an option to eliminate certain groups of products from being sent in general to the beauty profile. I haven't gotten one since.


 Thanks I will do this. They do need to put it on the beauty profile. I know Birchbox is still worth it, but its like I get one less product when I get the tanning stuff.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 10, 2013)

Here's what my box page says I'm getting. Tracking says .7400 for the weight.



Spoiler



stila stay all dayÂ® liquid lipstick Buy EVOLVh Ultrashine Moisture Conditioner Buy Whish Hair Inhibiting Deodorant Swipes Buy derma eÂ® Hydrating Mist with Hyaluronic Acid Buy Whish Exfoliating Body Wash


----------



## Charity1217 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> grrr still no clicky truck and still no box page update!! WHY BB WHY


 Same with both of my boxes.  I guess I'm getting dupes this month.  I'm hoping it will be a great box and worth the wait.  I'm so impatient!


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 10, 2013)

Is there a way to tell what color of a product we will get from the website. I'm hoping I'm not getting red lipstick. I have blonde hair and I'm fair skinned.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 10, 2013)

whenever my boxes update, i hope that i get the stila liquid lipstick. that's all that i want, lol. keep sending me lip colors bbx!


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for anyone else who's tried the stila stay all dayÂ® liquid lipstick, does anyone have an opinion how it compares to Revlon brand one?
> 
> I have top tomato from Revlon and it's also a nice colour, but I really hate how it feels on my mouth when dried. It's cakey and feels like dried chalk dust so I always have to wear it with a ton of lipgloss. It's also really difficult to get off, and when it does comes off in weird streaks staining my mouth. The Revlon came to me recommended so I was a little like &gt;_&gt; *judges all liquid lipstick after that*


I got the liquid lipstick in beso as a premium sample from Sephora and really liked it. The finish is very matte, but I didn't find it to be too drying. It feels kind of velvety to me. Of course, it helps to use a really exfoliating lip scrub first with these long-wearing lipsticks, especially if it's a red... and make sure to moisturize your lips before you go to bed! I like Eucerin Aquaphor -- not the lip treatment, the regular kind that can be used on lips but also any other chapped skin. Elizabeth Arden Eight Hour Cream is also great for overnight moisturizing. When I removed it, I used Clinique's Take the Day Off Balm, so I wound up with the liquid lipstick ALL OVER MY FACE looking like a crazy person for a few minutes, but it took it all off once I rinsed with water! Just make sure to use a cleanser after too to get off any residual makeup.

What's really cool about the lipstick too is that's virtually transfer-proof. After it totally dries, drink something. You won't find it on the rim of your cup or on your straw, it's amazing. After eating some fro-yo, I did need to do a little touch-ups, though.


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 10, 2013)

Omg, my box arrived and it looks like it's been hit by a car!  I pulled it out of the mailbox this way... Obviously I'm going to send these pictures to customer service.  I put the pics in the spoiler, but don't look if you're squeamish. * Warning: Makeup Gore*



  

​  ​ All that survived is the foot wipes and the tan towel.  Everything else is crushed...


----------



## mspocket (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same with both of my boxes.  I guess I'm getting dupes this month.  I'm hoping it will be a great box and worth the wait.  I'm so impatient!


 ugh me too!! I hate waiting, especially after seeing everyone else's lovely boxes!



> Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is there a way to tell what color of a product we will get from the website. I'm hoping I'm not getting red lipstick. I have blonde hair and I'm fair skinned.


 nope, there's not a way to tell :/ but i think that red lipstick could potentially look FAB on you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whenever my boxes update, i hope that i get the stila liquid lipstick. that's all that i want, lol. keep sending me lip colors bbx!


 amen!!


----------



## audiophilekate (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg, my box arrived and it looks like it's been hit by a car!  I pulled it out of the mailbox this way... Obviously I'm going to send these pictures to customer service.  I put the pics in the spoiler, but don't look if you're squeamish. * Warning: Makeup Gore*
> 
> ...


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg, my box arrived and it looks like it's been hit by a car!  I pulled it out of the mailbox this way... Obviously I'm going to send these pictures to customer service.  I put the pics in the spoiler, but don't look if you're squeamish. * Warning: Makeup Gore*
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the liquid lipstick in beso as a premium sample from Sephora and really liked it. The finish is very matte, but I didn't find it to be too drying. It feels kind of velvety to me. Of course, it helps to use a really exfoliating lip scrub first with these long-wearing lipsticks, especially if it's a red... and make sure to moisturize your lips before you go to bed! I like Eucerin Aquaphor -- not the lip treatment, the regular kind that can be used on lips but also any other chapped skin. Elizabeth Arden Eight Hour Cream is also great for overnight moisturizing. When I removed it, I used Clinique's Take the Day Off Balm, so I wound up with the liquid lipstick ALL OVER MY FACE looking like a crazy person for a few minutes, but it took it all off once I rinsed with water! Just make sure to use a cleanser after too to get off any residual makeup.
> ...


 thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll probably give it a shot if I get Besso. I really want anything but the orangey one XD

I have a tendency to lick my lips a lot (regarddless of they're dry or not) so the texture drove me insane argh


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 10, 2013)

Ahhh! My gift box acct has been delivered yesterday and I'm out of town!! That is .5750.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm getting 46.

Juice Beauty oil-free moisturizer -- looks like it's free of added fragrances, so I should be able to give it a try!

Miss Jessie's Original Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo -- I have wavy hair and sometimes wake up with bad tangles if I'm too lazy to put it up in a top knot or bun for the night! Apparently this is good for de-tangling. Not liking the sulfates and parabens in it, but it's a respected brand so I'll give it a try with the pillow soft curls sample I have sitting in a drawer

Violet Oasis 100% Organic Argan Oil -- Ooh, I've never really used argan oil, i've heard it's so good for the hair and skin. No added ingredients, just pure argan oil. Looking forward to this one.

Jasmine Seven Wipes -- My gym is two blocks away from my apartment, maybe I'll use these to swipe down my feet before I head home and shower in the privacy of my own home.

ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick Trio -- It says trio, but I'm sure I'm only getting one, which is fine. Praying I do not get coral, I have yellow undertones and it will NOT look cute. Not familiar with the brand, but I could always use a new lippie provided it's a good color for me.
Not a total disappointment!


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 10, 2013)

My box updated and I'm getting box 19. Hurrah! 




I will use everything in the box. I am excited to be getting the Stila and have my fingers crossed for a color I'll use...the pic for my box hasn't updated yet so I have no clue color is coming my way. My projected delivery is Wednesday but I'm hoping it comes Tuesday b/c I won't be around Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg, my box arrived and it looks like it's been hit by a car!  I pulled it out of the mailbox this way... Obviously I'm going to send these pictures to customer service.  I put the pics in the spoiler, but don't look if you're squeamish. * Warning: Makeup Gore*
> 
> ...


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Try not to lick your lips! Saliva contains digestive enzymes that will chap your lips.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is there a way to tell what color of a product we will get from the website. I'm hoping I'm not getting red lipstick. I have blonde hair and I'm fair skinned.


red lipstick can look really hot on fair skinned blondes!!


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 10, 2013)

Jbird, That's awful, I see some #4 hair stuff though, probably salvageable.


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 10, 2013)

Maybe if I was 20, haha


----------



## meaganola (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> red lipstick can look really hot on fair skinned blondes!!


 Two words:  Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## basementsong (Aug 10, 2013)

No clicky truck/shipping email OR box updates online! Pretty sure BB forgot I'm a subscriber.





Legit just checked my bank account to confirm I was charged. BB you've got my $10, where's my box?


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box page isn't up!! But it seems like others have theirs?


I have no clicky truck or has my box updated


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 10, 2013)

> OMG! Â that IS makeup gore....the worst I've ever seen!!!


 I wonder what the red stuff was.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Try not to lick your lips! Saliva contains digestive enzymes that will chap your lips.


 well also it wears away at my lipstick. I really can't help it. There's no "no bite" polish equivalent that's for lips. :


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wonder what the red stuff was.


 The red stuff was the lipstick and the tan stuff is the BB cream.  The No 4 is totally gone because it's a liquid and the bottom of the bottle was smashed.  I did stick my fingers in the BB cream tube and the lipstick tube, just to try them out and see how they look with my skin tone.


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 10, 2013)

> HOLY SMOKES!Â


 I'm sure you are disappointed, sorry.


----------



## emvee (Aug 10, 2013)

> HOLY SMOKES!Â


 ðŸ˜ž How disappointing.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 10, 2013)

Awww that looks like it was a really good box too, I am so sorry =(  I hope they are able to get a new one out to you quickly.



> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg, my box arrived and it looks like it's been hit by a car!  I pulled it out of the mailbox this way... Obviously I'm going to send these pictures to customer service.  I put the pics in the spoiler, but don't look if you're squeamish. * Warning: Makeup Gore*
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg, my box arrived and it looks like it's been hit by a car!  I pulled it out of the mailbox this way... Obviously I'm going to send these pictures to customer service.  I put the pics in the spoiler, but don't look if you're squeamish. * Warning: Makeup Gore*
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awww that looks like it was a really good box too, I am so sorry =(  I hope they are able to get a new one out to you quickly.





> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks everyone -- yeah I'm bummed but I know Birchbox will make it right.  If I hadn't received my other account on Friday I would probably be more upset.  Not going to let it ruin my day!


----------



## Linnake (Aug 10, 2013)

Box 57 on my second account. Not bad! My main sub hasn't updated yet.


----------



## flynt (Aug 10, 2013)

Dang, that is the worst looking box I've seen.  I'm not sure how that sort of damage can be done other then it being run over.  Hopefully you get your replacement soon.



> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg, my box arrived and it looks like it's been hit by a car!  I pulled it out of the mailbox this way... Obviously I'm going to send these pictures to customer service.  I put the pics in the spoiler, but don't look if you're squeamish. * Warning: Makeup Gore*
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 10, 2013)

> well also it wears away at my lipstick. I really can't help it. There's no "no bite" polish equivalent that's for lips. :


 I really have a bad habit of licking my lips when they dry out because I hate the dry feeling. I always try to keep Chapstick handy in that little anniversary keychain from bb.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really have a bad habit of licking my lips when they dry out because I hate the dry feeling. I always try to keep Chapstick handy in that little anniversary keychain from bb.


so that's what you can fit in the keychain. i can't fit anything in it. i'll put a chapstick in there when i get home tonight. i also have a bad habit of licking my lips too.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 10, 2013)

I am getting box 34. Somehow the most exciting thing to me is the deodorant swipes. I think they would be great on those hot summer days that all of a sudden you smell something and realize it you! I bought a bath and body works deodorant once and ended up using hand sanitizer while I was out and that burns!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 10, 2013)

My box just arrived! I received Box 7

Show Stoppers Fashion Tape (I am so MEH about this lol...gum, pen, fashion tape, can I be done with the silly stuff, please! LOL

Juice Beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer (hmmmm, interesting to try)

Supergoop! Anti-Aging Eye Cream (once again, hmmmm)

Jasmine Foot Wipes (insert eyeroll here)

ModelCo lipstick in Disco Fever (the saving grace of the box! hoorah! SO excited!)


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 10, 2013)

You're. My box twin. Feel special?


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 10, 2013)

> Box 57 on my second account. Not bad! My main sub hasn't updated yet.


 I'm also getting box 57, I got 53 in july


----------



## casualconcern (Aug 10, 2013)

My August box...





Excited to try the BB cream (hopefully it's not too dark for my skin), and the lipstick. I already bought a full size Beauty Protector Spray, so really no need for the new heat protecting spray. Foot wipes? Uh.. whaaat? And don't even get me started on the tanning wipes... I love my pale skin 






A mixed bag this month!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 10, 2013)

> so that's what you can fit in the keychain. i can't fit anything in it. i'll put a chapstick in there when i get home tonight. i also have a bad habit of licking my lips too.


 It's pretty much the only thing those keychains will hold, and it's a perfect fit hahah.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 10, 2013)

My box came today! I got box 56. This is my first box that I've disliked in a while, so I can't complain, but...meh.





Juice Beauty moisturizer - I love this, but I already have a couple of tubes. More can't hurt, I guess!

Jasmine 7 Fresh Foot wipes - I go barefoot all the time and so these will be put to use.
TanTowel - I KNEW I WOULD GET THIS. a complete waste for me.
stila liquid lipstick - Had I gotten this in a pink shade I'd be all over it, but I am so burned out on red lippies that I'm not even going to open it, I'll either trade it or put it in the circular swap box. Everyone wants to send me red lately, I can only wear so much! lol
Coastal Scents quad - I love coastal scents and these colors are pretty! But I have so much coastal scents as it is...I have several of these little quads and I never reach for them! I always just use my big palettes!


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 10, 2013)

> My August box...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I like my pale skin too. Just because I'm fair doesn't mean I want a self tanner.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 10, 2013)

I remember someone commenting that they are highly allergic to jasmine, so they were dreading the foot wipes, but... I just checked out the ingredients. I don't see any jasmine in there. The line is named after the founder's daughter, not the flower, aside from the possibility that the daughter might be named after the flower. You should be fine.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I remember someone commenting that they are highly allergic to jasmine, so they were dreading the foot wipes, but... I just checked out the ingredients. I don't see any jasmine in there. The line is named after the founder's daughter, not the flower, aside from the possibility that the daughter might be named after the flower. You should be fine.


 Yep, I was coming to post the same thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They are minty, not jasmine-y!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 10, 2013)

> My August box...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I have the item that you're concerned might be too dark. Got it in a set that had each version of the product. Two of the four are lighter and that's one of them.


----------



## casualconcern (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like my pale skin too. Just because I'm fair doesn't mean I want a self tanner.


 Agreed, all the way! Oh well - I'm sure I'll find a friend or co-worker to gift these to.



> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the item that you're concerned might be too dark. Got it in a set that had each version of the product. Two of the four are lighter and that's one of them.


 Awesome, thanks for the insight and help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 10, 2013)

Dang it, my makeup item in both boxes is the stila lipstick I already got the same as a full size VIB perk last year. What on earth am I going to do with three red lipsticks... God I feel bad complaining about getting makeup.. maybe they sent some variation?! 

Would have loved the itsa10, Icon replenishing spray, number 4 the unique1, I love hair treatments. (I feel bad secretly cursing BB the one time they sent me two conditioning sprays back to back, i secretly loved it... more more more please)

Oh, and the hydrate me beauty mists look adorable!

OMGGG THERE IS MERMAID SPRAY, GIMMEEEEE


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang it, my makeup item in both boxes is the stila lipstick I already got the same as a full size VIB perk last year. What on earth am I going to do with three red lipsticks... God I feel bad complaining about getting makeup.. maybe they sent some variation?!
> 
> ...


 I've only seen the stila in Beso and the info card says "wearable red" in the description, so I'm not sure if they sent out variations or not. I would have loved one of the pinks, I'm swimming in reds right now!

I love hair treatments, too, and was hoping for it's a 10...


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg, my box arrived and it looks like it's been hit by a car!  I pulled it out of the mailbox this way... Obviously I'm going to send these pictures to customer service.  I put the pics in the spoiler, but don't look if you're squeamish. * Warning: Makeup Gore*
> 
> ...


----------



## ttanner2005 (Aug 10, 2013)

Does anyone know what the size of the ARCONA Cranberry Gommage sample is?


----------



## tasertag (Aug 10, 2013)

> Omg, my box arrived and it looks like it's been hit by a car! Â I pulled it out of the mailbox this way... Obviously I'm going to send these pictures to customer service. Â I put the pics in the spoiler, but don't look if you're squeamish. *Â Warning: Makeup Gore*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



OMG. we should have a memorial service. Hope you get a nice replacement box and points.


----------



## jennberger (Aug 10, 2013)

I got my box!! And, crazily enough, I LOVE IT!

  




Another 6 item box! Number 43. Seriously the only complaint I have is that the ModelCo lipstick I got is super dark (Dusk Till Dawn), but I've been dying for the ModelCo, so I won't even begin to complain.


----------



## Meahlea (Aug 10, 2013)

Just got my clicky truck. Darn it birchbox.


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my clicky truck. Darn it birchbox.


Same here. No updates yet


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 10, 2013)

Just got my clicky truck! Weight is .5144 expected delivery 8/15


----------



## Meahlea (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here. No updates yet


Box twinsies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> again hopefully there's diamond dust in it


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm so behind with these posts. I totally forgot that today is the 10th! Lemme go take a peak at both of my accts boxes.


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 19. I like the box a lot. I'd be much happier if Birchbox were sending out a color that isn't red, though. They just sent me a red lipstick last month. I don't like how I look in reds, so I'll probably trade what I get if it isn't pink/some other color.


----------



## Sashatiara (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 19. I like the box a lot. I'd be much happier if Birchbox were sending out a color that isn't red, though. They just sent me a red lipstick last month. I don't like how I look in reds, so I'll probably trade what I get if it isn't pink/some other color.


 I am also getting the Stila lipstick. It looks like everyone got red which doesn't look good on me. Pink would have been much better. I will probably end up trading as well.


----------



## msbelle (Aug 10, 2013)

My page updated but my clicky truck hasn't.



Spoiler







I'm happy with it although I was hoping for the It's A 10. Maybe next time. Can't wait to try the lipstick, just hope it's a shade I can wear.


----------



## Kristen121 (Aug 10, 2013)

Sigh. Still no clicky truck or box update for me. Entertaining myself by looking at all the box variations and dreaming of my perfect box.


----------



## lorizav (Aug 10, 2013)

Waaaaaaaaaaaah, Birchbox NO MORE TAN TOWELS we like to be pale!!!!!!!!!!! Not that excited about the rest of the box either. Blah. But I did get an awesome mystery pick 2. Algenist and Boscia Cleanser (almost 2. Ounces)


----------



## QueenJane (Aug 10, 2013)

I got the ModelCo Listick (YEAH) in Disco Fever (BOO)...off to the trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QueenJane (Aug 10, 2013)

I got box 49
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb49
Box weight was 0.4400


----------



## Kristen121 (Aug 10, 2013)

Finally got a clicky truck! Box weight is .56, expected delivery date is the 15th, but I usually get it a few days earlier. Fingers crossed it comes Monday. My box bag still isn't update, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## oliverbenny (Aug 10, 2013)

What is a clicky truck?  Thanks


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *oliverbenny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is a clicky truck?  Thanks


 the truck icon in your profile under account settings and if there's a tracking number under the truck, then the truck becomes "clicky" because you can click the tracking number link. hope that helps!


----------



## oliverbenny (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks!! Also how do I determine which box I am getting?


----------



## Charity1217 (Aug 10, 2013)

Both my accounts now have clicky trucks but neither of my box pages have updated.  I think I'm definitely getting dupe boxes this month.




  I'm grateful for the trade threads.


----------



## basementsong (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Both my accounts now have clicky trucks but neither of my box pages have updated.  I think I'm definitely getting dupe boxes this month.
> 
> ...


Same, but I've just got one box.

I don't really think of my box as "shipped" until I get the email, though. I've found that my tracking page _never_ has updates on it if I find my clicky truck before I get my official shipping email.

I'll be interested to see if I get a shipping email today, and if so, what time. I mean, it's 5:50pm on a Saturday right now, and my truck just became clicky in the past hour. Is my box really "shipped" or is it sitting at a warehouse, drop facility, or whatever, waiting for Monday to come for it to really "ship"?

(lol sorry, I'm just so impatient!!



)

ETA: Speak of the devil! 10 minutes later, and my shipping email has arrived. Still no tracking updates (le sigh) but at least I should have this by Wednesday. Now, hurry it up with the box page!!


----------



## Wrigleymaggie (Aug 10, 2013)

My box page updated and I am getting another of the eyeko skinny liner (I got one about 2 months ago I believe ). Will I be able to review it if its a different color or am I just out the points for that item ?


----------



## Jacinta (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wrigleymaggie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box page updated and I am getting another of the eyeko skinny liner (I got one about 2 months ago I believe ). Will I be able to review it if its a different color or am I just out the points for that item ?


 If you get the same item twice in a box, email customer service.  The same thing happened to me and they credited my account with $10 worth of bonus points  /emoticons/smil[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Aug 10, 2013)

> My box page updated and I am getting another of the eyeko skinny liner (I got one about 2 months ago I believe ). Will I be able to review it if its a different color or am I just out the points for that item ?


 If its a different color you can still review it, it doesn't count as a double, and they won't credit you .


> If you get the same item twice in a box, email customer service. Â The same thing happened to me and they credited my account with $10 worth of bonus points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 10, 2013)

I got my box--Box 1!  Pretty happy with it except for the deodorant wipe--seriously, huh? Someone had asked earlier about the size of the Stila.  It's 0.03oz.  Full size is 1oz.  And I got it in Beso.  I'm a little scared to try it!


----------



## jnm9jem (Aug 10, 2013)

Finally got a clicky truck, but tracking info hasn't updated. Box info hasn't updated either. The suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## Wrigleymaggie (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks , I guess I will find out for sure when I get my box if its a different color


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 1:
> 
> ...


 This is what I'm getting, same box weight. I'm curious what weighs so much! Must be the conditioner, right? I'm excited about the Stila and Whish body wash, at any rate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm worried what the Derma e mist will do to my oily skin, though. BB is determined, it seems, not to give me products for my oily skin. Kinda maddening. Last month I got the Ceramidin cream, which I liked, but still. Mattifying gel? Um... yes please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 29 in my first box. My second account hasn't loaded yet.
> 
> ...


 Yay! I am getting the Stila too, and I was really hoping I'd get Beso. This gives me hope!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## abreeskye (Aug 10, 2013)

I got my box today!  SUPER excited!







I got box 36, and this is probably my favorite I've gotten so far!  I really REALLY wanted the ModelCo lippie in Kitty, and that's what I got.  Not sure why they are sending me stuff for curly hair, I'll have to recheck my profile.  But I'll use the hell out of it anyway!  I'm really excited to try the Argan Oil too.  The Correcting Gel smells awesome.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 10, 2013)

> I got my box!! And, crazily enough, I LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Box twin! I love it too. Actually except for my first box, I've loved all of my Birchboxes.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 10, 2013)

> I got my box today!Â  SUPER excited!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got the same products and I have straight and superfine hair, but dry and damaged. I'm going to give them a try on Sat morning when I don't have weekend plans. If my hair goes limp, it should be OK by Monday.


----------



## Jacks (Aug 10, 2013)

Box twins! Whee! I am beyond thrilled with this one, though it's not here yet so I haven't seen the one variation. But SO HAPPY!!!



> I got my box!! And, crazily enough, I LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 10, 2013)

FINALLY home at my school apartment so i can check out my box, here's box #4





the miyu face mist is lovely, and came with a tea bag! might be my favorite new brand birchbox has sent me

also the whish body wash smells AMAZINGGGG


----------



## linda37027 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Waaaaaaaaaaaah, Birchbox NO MORE TAN TOWELS we like to be pale!!!!!!!!!!! Not that excited about the rest of the box either. Blah. But I did get an awesome mystery pick 2. Algenist and Boscia Cleanser (almost 2. Ounces)


 I agree about the tan towels. This my 2nd time to get, but of course different brands. The reason I don't want them are the opposite of yours. I tan easily and prefer to do it naturally. This needs to be on the beauty profile please Birchbox!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FINALLY home at my school apartment so i can check out my box, here's box #4
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 10, 2013)

I just got my box! I wasn't expecting it until Monday, so it was a pleasant surprise. Unfortunately, the Purlisse exploded all over the cardboard packet. I'll email them about it, but everything else is fine and the navy eyeliner looks really pretty. It reminds me of a Mac eyeliner that I used up a long time ago. I'll be interested to see if it really makes me look more awake. The correcting gel smells really interesting. ETA I put a picture up on my instagram Piscesmind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The mattifying gel comes in ketchup packets??? I was going to try to trade for that. Not anymore. Glad you posted this! I'm getting the Whish body wash too, I like the sound of the description of the smell, so I can't wait to smell it!


 yeah i was a little disappointed in the ketchup packets. i'm going to guess that one packet is probably good for one use.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah i was a little disappointed in the ketchup packets. i'm going to guess that one packet is probably good for one use.


 That's lame. At least they gave you two.


----------



## epsteincouture (Aug 10, 2013)

*kawaiimeows - what was your box weight?*


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's lame. At least they gave you two.


 they've been good about that lately, i'll give them that. i think my favorite foil packets thus far have been the caldrea lotion ones back in march. i got three in one box and they were MASSIVE. got a good three uses (at least) out of just one.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *epsteincouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *kawaiimeows - what was your box weight?*


 .5100 !


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 10, 2013)

I actually like foil packets, I get tons of uses out of them!  I get 3/4 uses out of even the tiny ones.  And, I use tons of product on my face, especially for moisturizer.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually like foil packets, I get tons of uses out of them!  I get 3/4 uses out of even the tiny ones.  And, I use tons of product on my face, especially for moisturizer.


 yeah i really don't mind one way or another in the end. the lotion ones i got last month didn't do much, but others have gone pretty far. the ones from last month are *similar* in size to these ones, so i'm going to make sure i have something to put any leftovers in before i try using the mattifying gel, just in case i can get more out of it than i thought.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah i really don't mind one way or another in the end. the lotion ones i got last month didn't do much, but others have gone pretty far. the ones from last month are *similar* in size to these ones, so i'm going to make sure i have something to put any leftovers in before i try using the mattifying gel, just in case i can get more out of it than i thought.


 Yupp, but if I get the mattifying gel I am going to be pretty upset.  I have super dry skin.  Even lotions make my skin look flaky.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yupp, but if I get the mattifying gel I am going to be pretty upset.  I have super dry skin.  Even lotions make my skin look flaky.


 oh man, that's funny because in the ~16 months i've been subbed, there have been a few mattifying gels sent out and every time there were i never got them. i've always had oily skin on my profile bahah.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they've been good about that lately, i'll give them that. i think my favorite foil packets thus far have been the caldrea lotion ones back in march. i got three in one box and they were MASSIVE. got a good three uses (at least) out of just one.


 I don't mind foils that are big like that, and you can really get several uses out of them. I'm still working on my Pedi Cure packets from last month. I've used it about 15 times, I think, and I can get a couple more out of it. And I haven't even opened the second packet! They were 15 ml each.


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 10, 2013)

Wishing that I could see what was in my 2nd box. Had a billing issue this month,(expired cc), so I won't get my 2nd box till the next wave gets sent out. It's just wrong they won't even update my box page.....sigh...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wishing that I could see what was in my 2nd box. Had a billing issue this month,(expired cc), so I won't get my 2nd box till the next wave gets sent out. It's just wrong they won't even update my box page.....sigh...


 a lot of times in instances like that they aren't updated because the box # you're getting hasn't been generated yet, if it hasn't shipped.


----------



## Sakura83 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi all new to the threads here and thought I'd share what I got in my box today ! Overall I'm pretty satisfied with it 






Looks like I got box 37 

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb37
 




box weight: 0.4800


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all new to the threads here and thought I'd share what I got in my box today ! Overall I'm pretty satisfied with it
> 
> ...


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Sakura!! Nice to "meet" you!! I HEART your BB!!! Wayyyy better than mine! Enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all new to the threads here and thought I'd share what I got in my box today ! Overall I'm pretty satisfied with it
> 
> ...


----------



## Sakura83 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi Sakura!! Nice to "meet" you!! I HEART your BB!!! Wayyyy better than mine! Enjoy


 Thanks so much!, I was kinda worried I wasn't going to like this months. 



> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OEMGEEEEEEE! I want to try that perfume so badly! You gotta tell us how it smells, so I can live vicariously through you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That's a pretty good looking box there! I think you're going to love that lipstick. It looks like the color I got... it us amazeballs!


 I got the color disco fever with the lipstick and love it! also the Harvey Prince perfume smells amazing, its subtle yet has kind of a fresh and flirty smell - in fact I can't stop smelling it lol so I'm going to wear it tomorrow and see how well it stays on. The rest of the products I can't wait to try


----------



## Xiang (Aug 10, 2013)

> Hi all new to the threads here and thought I'd share what I got in my box today ! Overall I'm pretty satisfied with itÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That's the perfume i was drooling over this month! I didn't get it in my first box though but hopefully it'll be in my second box! =D


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 10, 2013)

For ladies who wanted to try Harvey Prince Eau Flirt, I tried out this promo on their site a few months ago (with a different perfume, and it worked for me) go to their samples, and add the Eau Flirt roller ball. Then go to your cart, scroll to the bottom and type the code "TRYFLIRT" in to the promo code box. It will give you the sample (BIG sample) for free and you just pay shipping.

Also make sure to go to the shipping area and select the shipping you want, I think some ladies accidentally paid more for a quicker shipping last time.

Also: for anyone who is curious, I'm pretty sure I used it to get Eau De Lite. Great perfume, very similar to Skinny Chic but a bit mintier if you liked that one.


----------



## Jacinta (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If its a different color you can still review it, it doesn't count as a double, and they won't credit you
> 
> .


 Mine was a different color product and I was still credited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For ladies who wanted to try Harvey Prince Eau Flirt, I tried out this promo on their site a few months ago (with a different perfume, and it worked for me) go to their samples, and add the Eau Flirt roller ball. Then go to your cart, scroll to the bottom and type the code "TRYFLIRT" in to the promo code box. It will give you the sample (BIG sample) for free and you just pay shipping.
> 
> ...


 oh my goooooood, it worked! thank you thank you!!! The shipping (standard) was 6.50, so that's all I paid! Yay!!!! I can't wait for it to get here, thank you SO much for this tip! I wonder if you can do that code with other scents? or does the code need to be try(name), and change the name to the perfume? Either way, that is a GREAT tip!


----------



## Charity1217 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For ladies who wanted to try Harvey Prince Eau Flirt, I tried out this promo on their site a few months ago (with a different perfume, and it worked for me) go to their samples, and add the Eau Flirt roller ball. Then go to your cart, scroll to the bottom and type the code "TRYFLIRT" in to the promo code box. It will give you the sample (BIG sample) for free and you just pay shipping.
> 
> ...


 

Thank you kawaiimeows!  It works for Flirt but not for Hello or Coupling which are others I wanted to try.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 11, 2013)

I've tried it on Eau de Creme too and it hasn't worked :[ I might just bite the bullet and buy the roller ball of it because its notes sound amazing.  FWIW, Hello is amazing. I ordered a full size from Birchbox and get compliments on it ALL the time.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OEMGEEEEEEE! I want to try that perfume so badly! You gotta tell us how it smells, so I can live vicariously through you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That's a pretty good looking box there! I think you're going to love that lipstick. It looks like the color I got... it us amazeballs!


 I saw you ordered it, I hope you like it! I loved it and I bought 2 rollerballs after I got a sample.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a really nice scent, light and not overwhelming. I love Harvey Prince!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 11, 2013)

Eep,  maybe I am doing something wrong, but TRYFLIRT is only giving me $12 off? So it's still making me pay $9 ....

oh nvm I am dumb. But, if you want to order the larger size, it looks like it does give you a discount


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've tried it on Eau de Creme too and it hasn't worked :[ I might just bite the bullet and buy the roller ball of it because its notes sound amazing.  FWIW, Hello is amazing. I ordered a full size from Birchbox and get compliments on it ALL the time.


 I want to try Eau de Creme so bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am on my 2nd rollerball of Hello (isn't it amazing?!), I have Eau Flirt, Eau Fling, Coupling, Skinny Chic, and Ageless, as well as samples of Yogini. I went through a Harvey Prince phase, clearly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But Eau De Creme sounds amazing and I won't rest until it's mine.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I saw you ordered it, I hope you like it! I loved it and I bought 2 rollerballs after I got a sample.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a really nice scent, light and not overwhelming. I love Harvey Prince!


 Yes, I'm so excited! Now that I look at the others, though I also really want to try Eau Fling and Yogini too... hehe. I've never smelled any of the HP scents before. But they all sound really nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I'm so excited! Now that I look at the others, though I also really want to try Eau Fling and Yogini too... hehe. I've never smelled any of the HP scents before. But they all sound really nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've tried Hello, Skinny Chic, and Eau de Lite and they were all great. I don't have a terrible amount of experience with perfume but I'd say their scents are definitely very unique and would probably recommend them to anyone. I might order Eau Flirt for a fall scent, it seems appropriate.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've tried Hello, Skinny Chic, and Eau de Lite and they were all great. I don't have a terrible amount of experience with perfume but I'd say their scents are definitely very unique and would probably recommend them to anyone. I might order Eau Flirt for a fall scent, it seems appropriate.


 Just for fun, I tried doing TRYFLING and it said it was expired. Aw well.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I'm so excited! Now that I look at the others, though I also really want to try Eau Fling and Yogini too... hehe. I've never smelled any of the HP scents before. But they all sound really nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Every time I have ordered from them they have thrown a couple of samples in with my order, so I bet you'll get to try something else, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've tried Hello, Skinny Chic, and Eau de Lite and they were all great. I don't have a terrible amount of experience with perfume but I'd say their scents are definitely very unique and would probably recommend them to anyone. I might order Eau Flirt for a fall scent, it seems appropriate.


 Eau Flirt and Eau Fling would both be great for fall, they both have just a hint of spiciness (but I wouldn't call them spicy scents).


----------



## MLTB (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *abreeskye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today!  SUPER excited!


 I have straight hair and am getting the Miss Jessie's Original Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo in this month's BB.  I was confused, so I went to the product page:  "While it's especially coveted by the curly crew, our experience confirms that it's great for hair of all types and textures."  I'll totally give it a try now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## abreeskye (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MLTB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have straight hair and am getting the Miss Jessie's Original Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo in this month's BB.  I was confused, so I went to the product page:  "While it's especially coveted by the curly crew, our experience confirms that it's great for hair of all types and textures."  I'll totally give it a try now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Awesome!  I'm excited to try it.  I hope it works really well, because my hair is really dry right now.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For ladies who wanted to try Harvey Prince Eau Flirt, I tried out this promo on their site a few months ago (with a different perfume, and it worked for me) go to their samples, and add the Eau Flirt roller ball. Then go to your cart, scroll to the bottom and type the code "TRYFLIRT" in to the promo code box. It will give you the sample (BIG sample) for free and you just pay shipping.
> 
> ...


 Thanks!


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 11, 2013)

dang, i was one of the first to get my clicky truck and here I am still boxless. 

my box was supposed to arrive today according to the shipping estimate so I checked at noonish, bc I almost always get my mail by then and nothing...so I go to check my tracking info and turns out there was a notice for "attempted delivery" at 8:45 PM last night with delivery confirmation required. whaaaa

not only was I home, and not only do I not believe my mail lady (or any for that matter!) works that late but now I have to call them to pick up or arrange redelivery 




 gahhhh lol


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Every time I have ordered from them they have thrown a couple of samples in with my order, so I bet you'll get to try something else, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 oh yippee!! I seriously cannot wait. The samples are 8 ml too, that is a REALLY good size! I have a 7ml spray of Forever Red from Bath and Bodyworks that I got last fall, I use it all the time, and it's still about halfway full.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 11, 2013)

> Waaaaaaaaaaaah, Birchbox NO MORE TAN TOWELS we like to be pale!!!!!!!!!!! Not that excited about the rest of the box either. Blah. But I did get an awesome mystery pick 2. Algenist and Boscia Cleanser (almost 2. Ounces)


 Woo I love to try new tanning products! So as cub as you dislike them, there are those bod is who enjoy them, so my guess is they will continue to send them out


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 11, 2013)

So... not sure if this should go here or not, but I just saw someone post this offer on facebook, and I did it, it works. Thought you guys might like it. 

FREE Rimmel Full-Size Lash Accelerator Endless Mascara â€“ First 2,000 (TEXT OFFER) TEXT MASCARA to 467467 â€“ MUST BE FEMALE BETWEEN 13-24

Text "mascara" to the number. It replies, asks you your age. Say anything under 24. The it asks your home phone, it figures out your address, boom, done. Mascara!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 11, 2013)

> So... not sure if this should go here or not, but I just saw someone post this offer on facebook, and I did it, it works. Thought you guys might like it.Â  FREE Rimmel Full-Size Lash Accelerator Endless Mascara â€“ First 2,000 (TEXT OFFER) TEXT MASCARA to 467467 â€“ MUST BE FEMALE BETWEEN 13-24 Text "mascara" to the number. It replies, asks you your age. Say anything under 24. The it asks your home phone, it figures out your address, boom, done. Mascara!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just tried and they ran out of mascara.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So... not sure if this should go here or not, but I just saw someone post this offer on facebook, and I did it, it works. Thought you guys might like it.
> 
> ...


 Just did this! Thanks for the info!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

has anyone gotten box 28 yet? If so, which color lipstick did you get?


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm way behind with this posts. I haven't gotten my BB yet. I'm getting box #44. One of the items that I'm getting called Boo Boo concealer. I looked it up to read description because I've never heard of that product. It said that if you had cuts (minor) or bruises on legs or arms so if you have to go to a party or events or whatever so you use Boo Boo concealer to cover up on wounds rather than Band Aids. Interesting concept. It said that the ingredients helps to speed up the wound's recovery. Well, I'm not sure if I would use it but wonder for spider veins or zits? I'm trying to be creative to get it use out of it. Any thoughts??


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 11, 2013)

Finally got a clicky truck and shipping notice but no page update.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried and they ran out of mascara.


 oh wow, that went fast! I'm sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 11, 2013)

Clicky, shipping, but no page update here as well. My Dream box : Lipstick (Kitty) , Dr Jart's BB Cream, Mally eyeliner.....don't care what else.


----------



## LindaD (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For ladies who wanted to try Harvey Prince Eau Flirt, I tried out this promo on their site a few months ago (with a different perfume, and it worked for me) go to their samples, and add the Eau Flirt roller ball. Then go to your cart, scroll to the bottom and type the code "TRYFLIRT" in to the promo code box. It will give you the sample (BIG sample) for free and you just pay shipping.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip! I went and used this code and added a Hello sample too. If I like these, I may have to spring for the rollerball set if Birchbox ever gets it back in stock (I know it's on the HP site, but I would want to use an anniversary code and use points for it).

I also went and tried this for all the samples that they had, it looks like TRYFLIRT and TRYAGELESS are the only ones that will work.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

oh wow, that went fast! I'm sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
word! no need to apologize but thank you for letting us know!


----------



## LindaD (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So... not sure if this should go here or not, but I just saw someone post this offer on facebook, and I did it, it works. Thought you guys might like it.
> 
> ...


Do they think women 25 and over don't wear mascara?


----------



## jmd252 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For ladies who wanted to try Harvey Prince Eau Flirt, I tried out this promo on their site a few months ago (with a different perfume, and it worked for me) go to their samples, and add the Eau Flirt roller ball. Then go to your cart, scroll to the bottom and type the code "TRYFLIRT" in to the promo code box. It will give you the sample (BIG sample) for free and you just pay shipping.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Birchbox has officially made me a Harvey Prince addict. Every time I wear Skinny Chic people always ask what I'm wearing. I don't think I've ever gotten any consistent reactions with another perfume before (maybe they're trying to give me a hint about my other perfumes, haha!)

One thing I want to point out that people may not have noticed is that the sample is 8.8 ml like some of their other perfumes, but the samples are "Eau de Toilette" and the $21 and up perfumes are "Eau de Parfum" which usually lasts a little longer (its more concentrated). Still amazing to try the scents (and I think I'll be ordering the Eau Flirt) but it likely won't last as long as an EDP would. If everyone already knew that...my apologies for the repeat of info


----------



## spmblueeyez (Aug 11, 2013)

Okay I'm WAY behind and don't think I'll ever catch up. Anyway, on the account that has shipped, I'm getting box 24. Not really excited about ANY of it. The only thing I might even be interested in is the Dr. Jart, cuz I've tried every one BB has sent and loved it, even bought the waterfuse, but ended up going back to my Bare Minerals.  Not excited at all for towels. And especially not to get two towel items in one box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's hoping my second box is better. Nothing has updated because I paid for it late, so now I get to wait lol.


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree about the tan towels. This my 2nd time to get, but of course different brands. The reason I don't want them are the opposite of yours. I tan easily and prefer to do it naturally. This needs to be on the beauty profile please Birchbox!


I wouldn't mind trying the tan towels but they only send 1 and it says on the package 1/2 body. So, do you need 2 towels to do your entire body or can you stretch 1 ?


----------



## starr5747 (Aug 11, 2013)

This may be because I am groggy, but where do you find the samples for this?? Have been looking with no luck.



> Thanks for the tip! I went and used this code and added a Hello sample too. If I like these, I may have to spring for the rollerball set if Birchbox ever gets it back in stock (I know it's on the HP site, but I would want to use an anniversary code and use points for it). I also went and tried this for all the samples that they had, it looks like TRYFLIRT and TRYAGELESS are the only ones that will work.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 11, 2013)

There's a tab at the top that says samples http://www.harveyprince.com/shopOnline/samples.php


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Aug 11, 2013)

my box finally updated and I am getting box 59! I am really happy with it!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## basementsong (Aug 11, 2013)

Box page finally updated! I'm getting box 14: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb14




Funny thing is, I was *really* hoping for a ModelCo lipstick from the classics collection, and now that I am getting one, I'm bummed it's not Kitty from the neutrals collection!



Depending on what shade actually arrives, I may try and swap for Kitty.

Does anyone know how many packets of face wipes or buffing beads BB usually sends out? The face wipes I'm not so anxious about, but I'm SO SO SO excited to finally get the Wei buffing beads!! And I will be so bummed if there's only one packet of those in my box, since the BB site refers to the packets as "single-use."


----------



## theexxception (Aug 11, 2013)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb16 Got box 16 waiting in my mailbox at home can't wait to go get it today. Super excited about the eyeliner although I think I may have liked the mally more but can't wait to try. Also excited about the curl keeper I love anti frizz serums and it seems affordable. Other than that my other things will be up for grabs. Was kind of hoping for the lipstick since I didn't get it last month but no such luck. May have to try to buy disco fever off someone since I don't need the trio. Or give the other 2 away.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 11, 2013)

> Box page finally updated! I'm getting box 14: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb14
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click for picture of items





Spoiler: Click for picture of items



Funny thing is, I was *really* hoping for a ModelCo lipstick from the classics collection, and now that I am getting one, I'm bummed it's not Kitty from the neutrals collection! :smilehappyyes: Depending on what shade actually arrives, I may try and swap for Kitty. Does anyone know how many packets of face wipes or buffing beads BB usually sends out? The face wipes I'm not so anxious about, but I'm SO SO SO excited to finally get the Wei buffing beads!! And I will be so bummed if there's only one packet of those in my box, since the BB site refers to the packets as "single-use." I got the Wei beads last month. BB only gave me one packet.


----------



## neblinosa (Aug 11, 2013)

> I got the Wei beads last month. BB only gave me one packet.


 I got one envelope of wei beads and inside were 2 packets


----------



## msbelle (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Aug 11, 2013)

I can't figure out how to do spoiler on my iPad? Hmm. Sorry... I got my box on Friday before I left for vacation. I got the kitty shade, which looks pretty. It was too hot from sitting in the sun to try before I left. But, it at least didn't melt like my LAQA lip duo. And, I think I'll use most of the other items in my box.


----------



## msbelle (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *abreeskye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today!  SUPER excited!
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 11, 2013)

> For ladies who wanted to try Harvey Prince Eau Flirt, I tried out this promo on their site a few months ago (with a different perfume, and it worked for me) go to their samples, and add the Eau Flirt roller ball. Then go to your cart, scroll to the bottom and type the code "TRYFLIRT" in to the promo code box. It will give you the sample (BIG sample) for free and you just pay shipping. Also make sure to go to the shipping area and select the shipping you want, I think some ladies accidentally paid more for a quicker shipping last time. Also: for anyone who is curious, I'm pretty sure I used it to get Eau De Lite. Great perfume, very similar to Skinny Chic but a bit mintier if you liked that one.


Thank you so much! I have been having box envy everytime I see it in someone else's box. The code wouldn't work for Fling or Yogini, but I got Flirt. I really love spicy orientals and dark berry, so I'll have to get my hands on them some other time. I got Ageless in my box, once. It was too citrusy to be "me," but fun to try.


----------



## Charity1217 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box page finally updated! I'm getting box 14: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb14
> 
> ...


My boxes just updated and I'm getting 2 of these boxes.  I'm happy with this box (I just wish it wasn't dupes)   I wonder what color the lipstick is.  I was really hoping for Kitty so if I can't trade one of these for it I think I'll just buy the neutral from the shop.  I already have Naked from a trade but I really want to try both Kitty and Dusk til Dawn.

If anyone get this box can they post what color lippie they get?


----------



## Kristen121 (Aug 11, 2013)

Box page is finally updated! It was worth the wait. I'm getting box 3. Six item box! 

Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive-I've been wanting to try this.

Whish Coconut Milk Correcting Gel-Not something that I'm real excited about, but I'll give it a try.

Whish Hair Inhibiting Deodorant Swipes-Again, not real excited, but if I'm going to get one of the wipes, I'd rather have this one than the foot wipes or tanning towels!

ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick Trio-I was so sad I didn't get this last month, so happy I'm getting it now. Anyone gotten this box know what color you get?

Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Rapid Recovery Treatment

Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Super Sweetback Treatment-I'm always on the hunt for a good deep conditioner, so glad I get to try two of Miss Jessie's!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 11, 2013)

> I'm way behind with this posts. I haven't gotten my BB yet. I'm getting box #44. One of the items that I'm getting called Boo Boo concealer. I looked it up to read description because I've never heard of that product. It said that if you had cuts (minor) or bruises on legs or arms so if you have to go to a party or events or whatever so you use Boo Boo concealer to cover up on wounds rather than Band Aids. Interesting concept. It said that the ingredients helps to speed up the wound's recovery. Well, I'm not sure if I would use it but wonder for spider veins or zits? I'm trying to be creative to get it use out of it. Any thoughts??


 Ok I was able to find more information about Boo boo concealer. I donâ€™t have a boo-boo: Can I still wear Boo-Boo Cover-Up on my face? by BOO-BOO COVER-UP on APRIL 1, 2012 Yes! Absolutely yes! The beauty of our formula is completely safe for the face. We say that it is for the body because it is less transferring, longer lasting and is more water proof than the typical concealer for the face. But at the end of the way, our formula provides beautiful, matte coverage that rivals any of the traditional concealer brands out there. And think about it: with Boo-Boo Cover-Up, not only are you concealing blemishes and evening out that adorable visage, but youâ€™re actively infusing your face with deliciously healing and repairing natural ingredients like aloe, chamomile, green tea, tea tree oil and vitamin E. Now that I'm curious to try since I've never been much of a concealer person. I've been fortunate that I don't have circles or black circles. Maybe I could try to cover up veins that is barely there as you know that I only see it as no one notices LOLOL


----------



## JC327 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Charity1217 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box page is finally updated! It was worth the wait. I'm getting box 3. Six item box!
> 
> ...


----------



## basementsong (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Wei beads last month. BB only gave me one packet.





> Originally Posted by *neblinosa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got one envelope of wei beads and inside were 2 packets


 Thanks! Looks like I might have to ration it a bit. I love stuff like this and would ideally love to use this before I got to a wedding next month, but I also want to make sure it doesn't freak my skin out! Last weekend I got a Lancome sample at Sephora. Can't remember the product name, but it was an eye product and Lancome recommended using it above and below your eyes. After two days of use my eyelids were on FIRE! So painful. Itching, flaking, and generally aching. omg. Terrible. They've finally just stopped itching and aching.



> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My boxes just updated and I'm getting 2 of these boxes.  I'm happy with this box (I just wish it wasn't dupes)   I wonder what color the lipstick is.  I was really hoping for Kitty so if I can't trade one of these for it I think I'll just buy the neutral from the shop.  I already have Naked from a trade but I really want to try both Kitty and Dusk til Dawn.
> ...


Sorry about the dupes.




I'm happy with this box, too -- was worth waiting until the very last minute to get shipping details and my box updates! Fingers crossed the lipstick is in a color I can use. I got the Mirenesse Glossy Kiss in that orange-y color the first month they sampled it, and I looked like a clown. But I was happy to give it to my sister, who did not look like a clown in it!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Aug 11, 2013)

Well, my two accounts finally updated:

Box 1:

    
Your August Products   



WEIâ„¢ Pomegranate Buffing Beads 660 $20.00 
Ships Free



Juice Beauty Oil-free Moisturizer 268 $28.00 
Ships Free



LA FRESHÂ® Eco-Beauty Oil-Free Face Cleanser 368 $9.99 
Ships Free



ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick Trio 1232 $24.00 
Ships Free
More Options Available



uniqONE All In One Hair Treatment $17.99 
Ships Free


 

  
Box 2:

  



stila stay all dayÂ® liquid lipstick 5  $22.00 
Ships Free
More Options Available



Whish Hair Inhibiting Deodorant Swipes $16.00 
Ships Free



Whish Exfoliating Body Wash $22.00 
Ships Free



KMSÂ® California FREESHAPE hot flex spray $19.00 
Ships Free



OC8Â® Professional Mattifying Gel $41.00 
Ships Free


I'm pretty happy with both boxes!


----------



## Meahlea (Aug 11, 2013)

My account updated too! Box 16!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missmelissalynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New to MUT - though I've been reading this forum for months!   Got a great BB this month and I just had to share:
> 
> ...


 Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hate going to the bb tag on instagram now and seeing the cute/awesome euro BBs. If I had a friend in Spain/France/UK I'd probably cancel my US sub and just get theirs every month bahaha.


 I keep waiting for BB to come to Germany.


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 11, 2013)

Here's my box for August! I'm excited that I'm getting two makeup items, but slightly uninterested in the eyeliner since it's not the Mally. Oh well, excited to get it!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg, my box arrived and it looks like it's been hit by a car!  I pulled it out of the mailbox this way... Obviously I'm going to send these pictures to customer service.  I put the pics in the spoiler, but don't look if you're squeamish. * Warning: Makeup Gore*
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 11, 2013)

> I got one envelope of wei beads and inside were 2 packets


 Me too. Contact bb about your missing packet.


----------



## Lanai12 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Yes! This is my box so hopefully I get Kitty. That's the shade I've wanted to try since I saw them last month. If this works for me I'll get the set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now if my tracking would just update...


 I got this box too and the lippie color is Kitty. The only thing I'm not excited about are the Miss Jessie's samples. I don't have the patience for these types of products


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, my two accounts finally updated:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 11, 2013)

Who ever said be careful what you wish for is right, I wanted my page to load and now I wish I had left it alone.

I will be getting box 15

Whish Coconut Milk Correcting Gel
 
Whish Hair Inhibiting Deodorant Swipes
 
Mally Beauty Evercolor Starlight Watercolor Eye Liner
 
(MALIN+GOETZ) vitamin e face moisturizer
 
uniqONE All In One Hair Treatment


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 11, 2013)

Has anyone received box 57 yet? I'm just curious to see the sample sizes and colors.


----------



## LindaD (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all new to the threads here and thought I'd share what I got in my box today ! Overall I'm pretty satisfied with it
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 11, 2013)

My two boxes updated here is what I am getting:

Box1:

BB3

 Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive Buy

Whish Coconut Milk Correcting Gel Buy
Whish Hair Inhibiting Deodorant Swipes Buy
ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick Trio Buy
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Rapid Recovery Treatment Buy
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Super Sweetback Treatment

Box2:

BB43

Birchbox Bobby Pins - Set of SixBuy
Juice Beauty Oil-free MoisturizerBuy
Violet Oasis 100% Organic Argan OilBuy
ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick TrioBuy
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Rapid Recovery TreatmentBuy
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Super Sweetback Treatment


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who ever said be careful what you wish for is right, I wanted my page to load and now I wish I had left it alone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 11, 2013)

Anyone else notice that there is no option to write a review for the Stila Stay All Day liquid lipstick?  No review = no points.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 11, 2013)

> > > > Thanks for the tip! I went and used this code and added a Hello sample too. If I like these, I may have to spring for the rollerball set if Birchbox ever gets it back in stock (I know it's on the HP site, but I would want to use an anniversary code and use points for it). I also went and tried this for all the samples that they had, it looks like TRYFLIRT and TRYAGELESS are the only ones that will work.
> > >
> > >
> > > Also, I looked at an old MUT thread and some people said that shipping was $3.50, but the cheapest shipping available to me (Standard, 3-6 days) was $6.50. Any ideas? Am I just far from their shipping center?
> ...


 Same thing happened to me! I changed my profile to restrict perfumes, then started liking the ones they sent out! I changed my profile back 2 months ago, but I've yet to get a perfume in my box! Maybe soon I'll get Atelier or Harvey prince... Or, you know... juicy.


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 11, 2013)

My box page finally updated I'm getting box 63 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb63 Very disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Never really expected to see coastal scents in Birchbox.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same thing happened to me! I changed my profile to restrict perfumes, then started liking the ones they sent out! I changed my profile back 2 months ago, but I've yet to get a perfume in my box! Maybe soon I'll get Atelier or Harvey prince... Or, you know... juicy.


 Atelier and Harvey Prince have been my favorite BB perfume brands so far. I added 'more perfume' to my profile specifically for these. I also really enjoyed Annick Goutal but they don't send that out as much as they did a year or so ago :[


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box page finally updated I'm getting box 63
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb63
> ...


OOooooo, I actually LOVE that box


----------



## page5 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm receiving box 52 which is pretty good. BB seems to think I need lots of hair help, this box has two hair products! I have received 1-3 hair products per month since January and I honestly am burned out on hair products. Anyway, this is the best box I have received since April so I won't complain too much, just hope the sample sizes are more than one use.

 



amika Obliphica Hair Treatment 890 $34.00 
Ships Free



Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive 499 $39.00 
Ships Free



stila stay all dayÂ® liquid lipstick 5 $22.00 
Ships Free
More Options Available



Supergoop!Â® Advanced SPF 37 Anti-Aging Eye Cream 1359 $45.00 
Ships Free



Captain Blankenship Mermaid


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 11, 2013)

> I'm receiving box 52 which is pretty good. BB seems to think I need lots of hair help, this box has two hair products! I have received 1-3 hair products per month since January and I honestly am burned out on hair products. Anyway, this is the best box I have received since April so I won't complain too much, just hope the sample sizes are more than one use.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



What a great box indeed! I love the Amika. It makes my hair soft, frizz free and easily manageable!!


----------



## Leilanroof (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 24.. kinda disappointed because it states clearly on my profile that I have oily skin. Bb creams don't work well on me just make me more oily. Last month I received that hydrating cream for dry skin... I don't understand why I keep getting useless products. Thinking of canceling my subscription but some products I've received I love and others I really hate. I also love the points system! Can't make up my mind.


----------



## northpalmbeach (Aug 11, 2013)

every month i read all the posts and try to find out which box i am getting, but still cant figure it out.

can anyone help me in finding where to find the box i will be receiving.  Mine usually comes mid month.

I see posts that people know the box # and items way ahead of when items are posted.

--- 

i have checked and they have posted the contents of my box, where do i find the box #


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who ever said be careful what you wish for is right, I wanted my page to load and now I wish I had left it alone.
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetietaa (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm getting box number 34

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb34
I tried the eyeliner.  Does anyone know if you are supposed to sharpen it?


----------



## Leilanroof (Aug 11, 2013)

I found it in the page source.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *northpalmbeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> every month i read all the posts and try to find out which box i am getting, but still cant figure it out.
> 
> ...


 Northpalmbeach, I could be wrong as for other people, but as for me, I obsessively go through all the box combos to find my match, lol. On one account, I am getting box #14. I haven't found my box # match for the other account because it came to me on Wednesday or Thursday, super fast, and before box pics had loaded anyway. Zadidoll posted the links on here. But the easiest thing to do is to start with the first link, for box #1, then just delete the last number and change it to #2, then #3, and so forth. After you do that, do NOT mess with the browser tab. You can then just use your page forward and back arrow buttons at the top to look at all the pages. Find the one that matches your box, and voila, the number at the very end will be your box #. Time consuming for sure, especially since there are around 55-65 boxes this month, something like that. Hope this helps though.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 11, 2013)

> every month i read all the posts and try to find out which box i am getting, but still cant figure it out. can anyone help me in finding where to find the box i will be receiving. Â Mine usually comes mid month. I see posts that people know the box # and items way ahead of when items are posted. ---Â  i have checked and they have posted the contents of my box, where do i find the box #


 Go to the page with your box contents and scroll down past the contents for this month to Box History. Click August 2013. This will take you to a page with your box contents shown. Look at the URL for this page. It will look something like this: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb18 The number at the end is your box number. This is the URL for my box, so my box number is 18.


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 11, 2013)

> OOooooo, I actually LOVE that box


 It's funny how every month I see at least one person that hates a box I would have loved. I guess it's just all subjective  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theexxception (Aug 11, 2013)

> It's funny how every month I see at least one person that hates a box I would have loved. I guess it's just all subjective  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's why people should do box swaps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Go to the page with your box contents and scroll down past the contents for this month to Box History. Click August 2013. This will take you to a page with your box contents shown. Look at the URL for this page. It will look something like this:
> 
> ...


 Ah, so there IS an easier way than looking at all the boxes. Of course, I'd want to look at all the boxes anyway, lol, but it is always good to know the shortcut! Thanks Bellatrix


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 11, 2013)

So... this morning I emailed the Harvey Prince people, and asked if there was any way they could add a tiny sample of Eau Fling to my box, or a card just sprayed with it so I could just see how it smells. The sales woman told me they didn't have any samples of Fling, but if I wanted to go ahead and place another order for Flirt, use the same coupon code and just pay shipping again, she would manually make the change to Fling, that way I could get one of each. I couldn't pass up that offer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Then she replied and said she'd give me a sample of Coupling, if I made some posts about it on facebook/twitter, and liked their FB page. I laughed and said I actually already made a post on here, AND another trade group page I'm in on facebook. I told her I have no problem gushing about polite/swift customer service... especially on a Sunday of all days! This company seriously rocks!


----------



## goldenmeans (Aug 11, 2013)

I tried to review the Stila lipstick and there's no link. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to review the Stila lipstick and there's no link. Does anyone else have this problem?


 

I don't have a link either. I hope it is just a temporary glitch, I want my ten points.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So... this morning I emailed the Harvey Prince people, and asked if there was any way they could add a tiny sample of Eau Fling to my box, or a card just sprayed with it so I could just see how it smells. The sales woman told me they didn't have any samples of Fling, but if I wanted to go ahead and place another order for Flirt, use the same coupon code and just pay shipping again, she would manually make the change to Fling, that way I could get one of each. I couldn't pass up that offer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Then she replied and said she'd give me a sample of Coupling, if I made some posts about it on facebook/twitter, and liked their FB page. I laughed and said I actually already made a post on here, AND another trade group page I'm in on facebook. I told her I have no problem gushing about polite/swift customer service... especially on a Sunday of all days! This company seriously rocks!


 That's too awesome!!!!! major props to them.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to review the Stila lipstick and there's no link. Does anyone else have this problem?


 I'm not able to, either. I already emailed them about it last night!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So... this morning I emailed the Harvey Prince people, and asked if there was any way they could add a tiny sample of Eau Fling to my box, or a card just sprayed with it so I could just see how it smells. The sales woman told me they didn't have any samples of Fling, but if I wanted to go ahead and place another order for Flirt, use the same coupon code and just pay shipping again, she would manually make the change to Fling, that way I could get one of each. I couldn't pass up that offer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Then she replied and said she'd give me a sample of Coupling, if I made some posts about it on facebook/twitter, and liked their FB page. I laughed and said I actually already made a post on here, AND another trade group page I'm in on facebook. I told her I have no problem gushing about polite/swift customer service... especially on a Sunday of all days! This company seriously rocks!


 Oooh good, I love Fling! It's a really addictive scent to me.

Coupling is nice if you like gardenia! On me, that's the dominant note...I ended up giving it to my mom because she is obsessed with gardenia and on me it is just okay.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oooh good, I love Fling! It's a really addictive scent to me.
> ...


 I do, as long as it's not super strong. I liked the Pacifica Gardenia roll on we got, but I couldn't really wear it because it was VERY heavy floral. I did like the description of Coupling, though. That and Nightshade were two other scents I thought I might try eventually. And the creme, of course. Who doesn't want to smell like ice cream?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## riversong13 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm getting box #1

stila stay all dayÂ® liquid lipstick
EVOLVh Ultrashine Moisture Conditioner
Whish Hair Inhibiting Deodorant Swipes
derma eÂ® Hydrating Mist with Hyaluronic Acid
Whish Exfoliating Body Wash

The only thing I'm half way excited about. is the lipstick...I'm so tired of getting hair products! Is there a way to opt out of those? lol. I have purple hair and can't use anything but WEN or it fades. Bad. And I've had hair products in EVERY box this year, I just feel like it's a waste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. And I'm probably the only one who doesn't like Whish stuff...that shave cream they sent last time made me gag.  Bleh...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *riversong13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box #1
> 
> ...


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The good news is that those Whish products smell nothing like the blueberry shave cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's the box I'm getting too. I was definitely worried about that, because I really didn't like that blueberry smell. But the description of the body was sounds really good, and much more my style.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 11, 2013)

My phone's browser hates the Birchbox website today. It keeps freezing and force closing. After multiple tries, I have the set of 4 Sumita mini eyeliners and the Color Club Wanderlust polishes in my cart. I really want to buy another bar of the Shea Terra Black Soap, but the browser shuts down every time I go to the product page. And Birchbox sends me the Oops, You Forgot Something e-mail every time I get kicked out. I got 12 today. I think it's time to give up. It's doing the same thing with the Sumita single eyeliner page. I want the lime green eyeliner really bad. Sometimes I hate my phone's browser a lot.


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My phone's browser hates the Birchbox website today. It keeps freezing and force closing. After multiple tries, I have the set of 4 Sumita mini eyeliners and the Color Club Wanderlust polishes in my cart. I really want to buy another bar of the Shea Terra Black Soap, but the browser shuts down every time I go to the product page. And Birchbox sends me the Oops, You Forgot Something e-mail every time I get kicked out. I got 12 today. I think it's time to give up. It's doing the same thing with the Sumita single eyeliner page. I want the lime green eyeliner really bad. Sometimes I hate my phone's browser a lot.
Do you have an iPhone or Android smartphone?  If so, you can opt to use a different browser! Check out the app store and try out a few other free ones... Mozilla's Firefox is now a mobile browser, Dolphin browser and Opera browser have been popular alternatives, and if you have an iPhone also download Chrome.

Now, if you have one those phones that allow you to check websites but aren't true smartphones - you're outta luck.  Trust me, it's worth upgrading ASAP if you have one of those older phones...

-L


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My phone's browser hates the Birchbox website today. It keeps freezing and force closing. After multiple tries, I have the set of 4 Sumita mini eyeliners and the Color Club Wanderlust polishes in my cart. I really want to buy another bar of the Shea Terra Black Soap, but the browser shuts down every time I go to the product page. And Birchbox sends me the Oops, You Forgot Something e-mail every time I get kicked out. I got 12 today. I think it's time to give up. It's doing the same thing with the Sumita single eyeliner page. I want the lime green eyeliner really bad. Sometimes I hate my phone's browser a lot.
> ...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 11, 2013)

> > My phone's browser hates the Birchbox website today. It keeps freezing and force closing. After multiple tries, I have the set of 4 Sumita mini eyeliners and the Color Club Wanderlust polishes in my cart. I really want to buy another bar of the Shea Terra Black Soap, but the browser shuts down every time I go to the product page. And Birchbox sends me the Oops, You Forgot Something e-mail every time I get kicked out. I got 12 today. I think it's time to give up. It's doing the same thing with the Sumita single eyeliner page. I want the lime green eyeliner really bad. Sometimes I hate my phone's browser a lot.
> 
> 
> Do you have an iPhone or Android smartphone? Â If so, you can opt to use a different browser! Check out the app store and try out a few other free ones... Mozilla's Firefox is now a mobile browser, Dolphin browser and Opera browser have been popular alternatives, and if you have an iPhone also download Chrome. Now, if you have one those phones that allow you to check websites but aren't true smartphones - you're outta luck. Â Trust me, it's worth upgrading ASAP if you have one of those older phones... -L


 Android. Samsung Vitality/Admire. Usually it's fine with any website. I doubt there's room to download another app., but I think I'll give it a try and see about downloading a different browser.


----------



## crescentmoon (Aug 11, 2013)

My box is not coming until Friday (I got one of the last clicky trucks) but my box updated with my august selections. I know it isn't birchbox's fault but I am extremely unhappy with it. I got box 51. The juice beauty apple peel sensitive is actually a terrible product. It has lemon juice in it which is a skin no no, especially not something to be in a "sensitive" product. I made the mistake the other month not waiting for paula's choice beautypedia review for one of the  skin products I got from sephora (The bare essentials anti wrinkle serum/cream) and I had pustules all over my chin and face. It's because it had lavender oil in it. Lavender oil is one of the worst ingredients to put on your skin so it has no business being in an anti-wrinkle cream. 

But, fine, that is just one product of the box. I also got the foot wipes. Ill use them because they are free but I really didn't think I would get foot wipes in a birchbox. The eyeliner is probably going to be in a weird funky color. The shampoo is meh to me. The foot wipes just reminder me of the neon green pen I got the other month. 

The only redeeming factor is the modelco lipstick. I barely have any lipstick from my subscription boxes.  

I know some other people got this box in this thread but this is the punishment box to me. Again, not birchbox fault because my profile, the products they get, (however the I can't be optimistic about the foot wipes). 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hoping for a better next month. Ipsy better be a redeeming factor.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Aug 11, 2013)

i used to use Dolphin. Now I use Firefox, and Opera mini (for the sites I don't need to log in to. I'm currently using firefox, the only reason I ever used Dolphin was for desktop toggles, and with some sites, if I had it in desktop mode, it would crash every time. Make sure you're in android mode, if you still have issues, it's time to get a new browser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I use Dolphin on Android and Birchbox is a nightmare for me. I can't even log in most of the time without crashing the browser.


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah, I know how you feel! I'm only disappointed though because this is showing up on my second account and I got this exact same box on my first account, my first time getting dupes! At least the Mally is a great product and is easily tradeable!


oh no getting a double of this is truly hurtful.......sorry


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 11, 2013)

My box page finally updated and I'm getting...

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb15

 
Has anybody received the Mally eyeliner in a color other than Sailor? That's the only one I have seen so far but I'm hoping to get either Caribbean Sea or Lucky Penny. 
 
All in all, I'm cool with this box. It has no dupes from my other box which makes me very happy!


----------



## dotybird (Aug 11, 2013)

> Who ever said be careful what you wish for is right, I wanted my page to load and now I wish I had left it alone. I will be getting box 15 Whish Coconut Milk Correcting Gel Â  Whish Hair Inhibiting Deodorant Swipes Â  Mally Beauty Evercolor Starlight Watercolor Eye Liner Â  (MALIN+GOETZ) vitamin e face moisturizer Â  uniqONE All In One Hair Treatment


 My thoughts exactly! I am also getting that box and I am feeling completely underwhelmed. Three of my last four boxes have been duds.


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My thoughts exactly! I am also getting that box and I am feeling completely underwhelmed. Three of my last four boxes have been duds.


 I use to get pretty nice boxes but for the last 3 months, they are horrible. I will give it about 2 more months and if their is no improvement...I will part with BB,


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Aug 11, 2013)

Getting box 6 and 48! Looks great for the most part! Think there will always be 1 thing in every box that is me. Stalking Post Office next few days


----------



## starr5747 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks so much for the help and link!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> There's a tab at the top that says samples http://www.harveyprince.com/shopOnline/samples.php


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Aug 11, 2013)

Meh not me. lol


----------



## brio444 (Aug 11, 2013)

I got my box yesterday - Box 1.  I'm pretty happy with it.  

crappy photo:



Stila stay all day lipstick in Beso - good size, reeeeally red.  Would be great for a cocktail party or something.  

Evovh conditioner - I tried this this morning and I... really like it.  A hair item from BB that I like?  Eek.  

Whish deo swipe... ermkay.

Whish body wash - also tried this morning, and found it innocuous.  Not as sicky-sweet smelling as the shave cream they sent.  

derma-e hydrating mist - I might love this.  Might just be that I'm kind of sunburnt from yesterday, but it feels really nice on slightly sunburnt skin.  Also might be full-sized??


----------



## riversong13 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The good news is that those Whish products smell nothing like the blueberry shave cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's a relief!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Holly120 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Android. Samsung Vitality/Admire. Usually it's fine with any website. I doubt there's room to download another app., but I think I'll give it a try and see about downloading a different browser.


 Last month I temporarily downloaded the Puffin app for android &amp; it let me do my reviews from my phone! I deleted it right after but may get it again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 15, I'm a sad bunny. No lipstick or BB cream, only thing decent is the Mally eyeliner. Oh well.


----------



## succexy327 (Aug 11, 2013)

I got my box yesterday and I'm wishing I hadn't changed my profile last month cause I've had all good boxes until now. I only got one thing I wanted (the lippie) and 2 products were foils.. Another was a sample and I think I'm going to email BB because I had the tube practically all the way squeezed before any would start to come out! I've had samples that aren't very full before but this one has to be less than 1/3 full! I see why people want to cancel sometimes. My Ipsy this month was awesome! Like a $50+ value.. BB was maybe worth 15 and I wouldn't have bought any of the items so it was a waste. Can't win them all haha


----------



## abreeskye (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *succexy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box yesterday and I'm wishing I hadn't changed my profile last month cause I've had all good boxes until now. I only got one thing I wanted (the lippie) and 2 products were foils.. Another was a sample and I think I'm going to email BB because I had the tube practically all the way squeezed before any would start to come out! I've had samples that aren't very full before but this one has to be less than 1/3 full!
> 
> I see why people want to cancel sometimes. My Ipsy this month was awesome! Like a $50+ value.. BB was maybe worth 15 and I wouldn't have bought any of the items so it was a waste. Can't win them all haha


Your nearly empty product wouldn't have happened to have been Supergoop would it??


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box yesterday - Box 1.  I'm pretty happy with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *abreeskye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Your nearly empty product wouldn't have happened to have been Supergoop would it??


 I had a Dr. Jart BB sample that was like that. I BARELY got one use out of it.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 12, 2013)

> Here's my box for August! I'm excited that I'm getting two makeup items, but slightly uninterested in the eyeliner since it's not the Mally. Oh well, excited to get it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got that eyeliner in black a few months ago, and I wasn't very excited, because I already have a lot of black liner. But on a whim I tried it anyway, and I actually love it, maybe even more than UD. It is better than the Mally I just got.



> My box is not coming until Friday (I got one of the last clicky trucks) but my box updated with my august selections. I know it isn't birchbox's fault but I am extremely unhappy with it. I got box 51. The juice beauty apple peel sensitive is actually a terrible product. It has lemon juice in it which is a skin no no, especially not something to be in a "sensitive" product. I made the mistake the other month not waiting for paula's choice beautypedia review for one of the Â skin products I got from sephora (The bare essentials anti wrinkle serum/cream) and I had pustules all over my chin and face. It's because it had lavender oil in it. Lavender oil is one of the worst ingredients to put on your skin so it has no business being in an anti-wrinkle cream.Â  But, fine, that is just one product of the box. I also got the foot wipes. Ill use them because they are free but I really didn't think I would get foot wipes in a birchbox. The eyeliner is probably going to be in a weird funky color. The shampoo is meh to me. The foot wipes just reminder me of the neon green pen I got the other month.Â  The only redeeming factor is the modelco lipstick. I barely have any lipstick from my subscription boxes. Â  I know some other people got this box in this thread but this is the punishment box to me. Again, not birchbox fault because my profile, the products they get, (however the I can't be optimistic about the foot wipes).Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hoping for a better next month. Ipsy better be a redeeming factor.Â


 I am just curious, but I've never heard before that lavender oil is bad for skin. I've been putting it in my bath water sometimes, and I have a lavender facial mist too, so I would really like to know more.


----------



## missionista (Aug 12, 2013)

My page finally updated and I am also getting #15 (whish corrector, whish armpit thingies, mally eyeliner, all-in-one hair product and Malin/Goetz facial moisturizer).  I am really happy about this box!  The only thing going on the trade list is the hair product.  I am hoping for an exciting color of eyeliner--copper or green please, no more black and navy.  Now, if it would just arrive already...


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 12, 2013)

Fragrances and many essential oils are highly irritating to sensitive skin. Any company using them, will of course claim they are wonderful ingredients. Lavender, peppermint, eucalyptus, menthol, citrus, all are sensitizing agents. Tingling is a sign of irritation, not a sign that something is "working". Products should never burn or tingle. (exception is AHA or BHA specific exfoliation products)

     I have extremely sensitive/reactive skin so I've had to really educate myself and read labels closely. I hope this info will be helpful.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My page finally updated and I am also getting #15 (whish corrector, whish armpit thingies, mally eyeliner, all-in-one hair product and Malin/Goetz facial moisturizer).  I am really happy about this box!  The only thing going on the trade list is the hair product.  I am hoping for an exciting color of eyeliner--copper or green please, no more black and navy.  Now, if it would just arrive already...
> 
> I'm also happy to be getting this box! And I am hoping the same for the eyeliner. I love the looks of the green and copper liners and would love to add either to my collection. Fingers are crossed!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, I went ahead and cancelled Birchbox for now.

I am just not that excited about it lately...and when I compare how I feel about what I get from BB to all of the other subs I've gotten, it just doesn't compare. Ipsy still excites me and always gives me a good value, I have been thinking about going back to Sample Society, I really liked the one month of Lip Factory I got, I am considering going back to Starlooks, and there are more and more I'm interested in trying. 

I think it was the darned tanning wipe paired with the foot wipes that did me in (though I will at least use the foot wipes! Those and the moisturizer are the only things I will use this month, and I already have the moisturizer so they are literally the only new discovery for me...) I might come back again after I find myself missing the points, but BB, it's time for us to take a breather. Again.


----------



## Marshie (Aug 12, 2013)

Mine finally updated &amp; I am getting boxes 63 (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb63) &amp; 9 (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb9). No to those foot wipes. &gt;_&gt;


----------



## Steffi (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> dang, i was one of the first to get my clicky truck and here I am still boxless.
> 
> ...


 You can actually do this via their website! I had a similar issue with a package(new work shoes) just this weekend, they were due to show up Friday, but my tracking said Notice Left at 9:48AM Friday morning(and our mail came with NO note left).  Only problem is my carrier never shows at my house before 6PM, unless it's a substitute driver. My regular carrier SUCKS.  I went online and scheduled the redelivery for the next day and put in the instructions that someone's always home(they are) and to ring the doorbell, and mentioned that they did NOT attempt delivery like they claimed they did.  He followed instructions but my mom said he looked rather angry to have to come to the door.  Oh well. The kicker?  After he went back to the truck (I'd come out by then) we saw him circle our cul-de-sac no less than five times because he forgot to put crap in people's boxes.  No wonder he's always late.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 12, 2013)

> > Android. Samsung Vitality/Admire. Usually it's fine with any website. I doubt there's room to download another app., but I think I'll give it a try and see about downloading a different browser.
> 
> 
> Last month I temporarily downloaded the Puffin app for android &amp; it let me do my reviews from my phone! I deleted it right after but may get it again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I might try Puffin. I tried Firefox last night. It was slow as molasses loading pages. It crashed on the Birchbox homepage, the Influenster homepage, and it wouldn't let me scroll on Facebook. I'm thinking Firefox is just not compatible with my phone.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LifesLilMystery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Getting box 6 and 48! Looks great for the most part! Think there will always be 1 thing in every box that is me. Stalking Post Office next few days


 I'm getting 48 as well.  Not too happy with the tan towel, but at least we get to review 6 products.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Holly120* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm changing my profile to limit skin products since I just bought a full size skin product. It'll be fun to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 12, 2013)

Can we review full size products we purchase from BB for points? Anybody know


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can we review full size products we purchase from BB for points? Anybody know


 No, you can only get points for what you get in your Birchbox. You can review any product, just not for points.


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 12, 2013)

Should be getting my box today!!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Aug 12, 2013)

Has anyone's August box updated yet?  I got my box on the 8th and wanted to write reviews, but it is still showing July.


----------



## galaxiigrl (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box yesterday - Box 1.  I'm pretty happy with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone's August box updated yet?  I got my box on the 8th and wanted to write reviews, but it is still showing July.


 Same here!  I really want to tell them what I think about the tan wipe and foot wipes, but I still have the July box showing!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone's August box updated yet?  I got my box on the 8th and wanted to write reviews, but it is still showing July.


 Mine has updated...I haven't tried writing reviews yet, though.


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box yesterday - Box 1.  I'm pretty happy with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that eyeliner in black a few months ago, and I wasn't very excited, because I already have a lot of black liner. But on a whim I tried it anyway, and I actually love it, maybe even more than UD. It is better than the Mally I just got.
> 
> I am just curious, but I've never heard before that lavender oil is bad for skin. I've been putting it in my bath water sometimes, and I have a lavender facial mist too, so I would really like to know more.


 Oh really? Ok, well maybe I am excited for it then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cbs73 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crescentmoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is not coming until Friday (I got one of the last clicky trucks) but my box updated with my august selections. I know it isn't birchbox's fault but I am extremely unhappy with it. I got box 51. The juice beauty apple peel sensitive is actually a terrible product. It has lemon juice in it which is a skin no no, especially not something to be in a "sensitive" product. I made the mistake the other month not waiting for paula's choice beautypedia review for one of the  skin products I got from sephora (The bare essentials anti wrinkle serum/cream) and I had pustules all over my chin and face. It's because it had lavender oil in it. Lavender oil is one of the worst ingredients to put on your skin so it has no business being in an anti-wrinkle cream.
> 
> ...


 You know, I did a little research since I had not been aware of the fact lavender oil is one of the worst things for you- I mean it is found in so many products from home sprays to lotions to perfumes and spice blends (I'm looking at you Trader Joes!).  From what I could tell, straight up, undiluted lavender oil is not the best thing in the world for you.  When I say "straight up undiluted", I mean pure lavender oil- essential oil. The undiluted lavender oil is almost always mixed into another oil (a few drops per tablespoon, for example as cited in the article below), which is then used in whatever product is being made.  That said, I've seen a lot of articles trumpeting the benefits of lavender oil in facial sprays and how it can help with acne and alopecia.  I've also seen a lot of articles saying how it can cause break outs if mixed with other chemicals and additives.  But in either case, I did not see any one article to sway me one way or another- the worst bit of info regarding lavender oil is that pregnant women should stay away from it.  Maybe you just had a bad reaction due to anything you already had on your face or a medication you had taken? And as far as the lemon juice, I am sure it is diluted as well since citric acid found in lemons (and citrus fruit and tomatoes) can eat through tooth enamel.

Here's a link to the University of Maryland for more info regarding lavender:

http://umm.edu/health/medical/altmed/herb/lavender


----------



## cbs73 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh really? Ok, well maybe I am excited for it then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Trust me, the Sumita eyeliner is fantastic.  Has great staying power!  I got the black one as a sample and used it until it was a nub!


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Trust me, the Sumita eyeliner is fantastic. Â Has great staying power! Â I got the black one as a sample and used it until it was a nub!Â


 Not on me...even with UD primer potion, the Sumita traveled all over my lids.


----------



## cbs73 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not on me...even with UD primer potion, the Sumita traveled all over my lids.


 Have you tried the Put a Lid on it primer from the Balm?  I can wear that in a "bikram barre" class and my eye make up stays put (aside from the mascara....but nothing can prevent melting!)


----------



## tasertag (Aug 12, 2013)

> You know, I did a little research since I had not been aware of the fact lavender oil is one of the worst things for you- I mean it is found in so many products from home sprays to lotions to perfumes and spice blends (I'm looking at you Trader Joes!). Â From what I could tell, straight up, undiluted lavender oil is not the best thing in the world for you. Â When I say "straight up undiluted", I mean pure lavender oil- essential oil. The undiluted lavender oil is almost always mixed into another oil (a few drops per tablespoon, for example as cited in the article below), which is then used in whatever product is being made. Â That said, I've seen a lot of articles trumpeting the benefits of lavender oil in facial sprays and how it can help with acne and alopecia. Â I've also seen a lot of articles saying how it can cause break outs if mixed with other chemicals and additives. Â But in either case, I did not see any one article to sway me one way or another- the worst bit of info regarding lavender oil is that pregnant women should stay away from it. Â Maybe you just had a bad reaction due to anything you already had on your face or a medication you had taken? And as far as the lemon juice, I am sure it is diluted as well since citric acid found in lemons (and citrus fruit and tomatoes) can eat through tooth enamel. Here's a link to the University of Maryland for more info regarding lavender: http://umm.edu/health/medical/altmed/herb/lavender


 If you make your own house hold cleaners some recipes call for adding drops of lavender oil or tea tree oil. Personally if I use the stuff to disinfect my kitchen and bathroom I wouldn't want it on my face.


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you make your own house hold cleaners some recipes call for adding drops of lavender oil or tea tree oil. Personally if I use the stuff to disinfect my kitchen and bathroom I wouldn't want it on my face.


 By that logic you wouldn't put water on your face.  People have different skin types and different needs... tea tree oil is great for a lot of people.  YMMV, as with most beauty products.


----------



## turtlegirl2 (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok ladies, I'm still sort of new to Make Up Talk...how in the world do you figure out what Birchbox you are receiving in advance? I know there are like 65 combinations this month, which is unbelievable, but I see a lot of you posting that you're getting a certain box number and I can't for the life of me figure out how you do that!

My page hasn't updated as to what I'm getting this month yet either....I'm getting antsy! I've been with Birchbox for almost 2 years now, and love it, but I guess I just haven't figured out all the tricks yet! ;-)


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried the Put a Lid on it primer from the Balm?  I can wear that in a "bikram barre" class and my eye make up stays put (aside from the mascara....but nothing can prevent melting!)


I wasn't a fan of the Put a Lid on it primer... I think I have unusually oily lids. It's a real pain b/c I LOVE to wear eyeliner. I find the UD primer and eyeko liner or NARS Larger than Life liner works best for me.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> By that logic you wouldn't put water on your face.  People have different skin types and different needs... tea tree oil is great for a lot of people.  YMMV, as with most beauty products.


 ^^ This x 1000.  Everyone has different reactions to a million different things.  I have awfully sensitive skin, but while alcohol and chemical sunscreen make me go cray cray, things like tea tree oil are fine.  I am definitely a lavender junkie, I don't know how my plants survive me crushing their leaves to sniff all the time.


----------



## gemstone (Aug 12, 2013)

sigh- i was supposed to receive my box today, but UPS took it to the wrong post office.  It's now traveling around Jersey City and I live in Baltimore.  I hope I can at least get it tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msbelle (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can actually do this via their website! I had a similar issue with a package(new work shoes) just this weekend, they were due to show up Friday, but my tracking said Notice Left at 9:48AM Friday morning(and our mail came with NO note left).  Only problem is my carrier never shows at my house before 6PM, unless it's a substitute driver. My regular carrier SUCKS.  I went online and scheduled the redelivery for the next day and put in the instructions that someone's always home(they are) and to ring the doorbell, and mentioned that they did NOT attempt delivery like they claimed they did.  He followed instructions but my mom said he looked rather angry to have to come to the door.  Oh well. The kicker?  After he went back to the truck (I'd come out by then) we saw him circle our cul-de-sac no less than five times because he forgot to put crap in people's boxes.  No wonder he's always late.


 thanks Steffi, I did just that. I've had mail people like that, it totally sucks - luckily the majority have been amazing most of the time. It should be redelivered today but we'll see...it still hasn't updated and by now my tracking usually updates if its out for delivery. It just bugs me that I've never had to have my birchbox signed for before and that I know my mail person didn't come at 9 PM....9 hours after usual lol. Even UPS doesn't come after 7.

Hoping I get mine today...first time I've avoided knowing what's in mine. I did peek at the box my mom is getting and noticed her box was transferred to her local post office but won't be delivered for 9 days?! I hope that's an error...


----------



## tasertag (Aug 12, 2013)

> Something in that Nicole Richie was gross to me. I haven't received Aerie yet. But I don't mind getting a few duds, the better ones make it worth it for me. And yeah, when they did the profile thing for the perfume I immediately checked perfume addict because I thought some of the better boxes had perfume. I'm also looking for something new so they can send me all theÂ Harvey Prince they have. I haven't received the Atelier yet either and I'd love to try it. Many were raving about the Folle de Joie so I'm hoping to get that one, too. Juicy, I'd like to have an opt out on the drop downÂ for that one. Â


 I have a sample of the atelier and was really skeptical of the scent in the bottle but when I applied it I thought it was surprisingly pleasant. I'd love to try a Harvey Prince.


----------



## msbelle (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a sample of the atelier and was really skeptical of the scent in the bottle but when I applied it I thought it was surprisingly pleasant. I'd love to try a Harvey Prince.


 That's how I felt about the Shalimar I got in 2011. I thought it was something for a man but after dry down I really did like it. I do think Shalimar would be great for winter, and it worked for me. Just not sure I love it and want to try a few more scents/brands before I purchase full size.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 12, 2013)

Is anyone having trouble reviewing the Stila liquid lipstick? There doesn't seem to be an option to write one.


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Aug 12, 2013)

Box 6


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sigh- i was supposed to receive my box today, but UPS took it to the wrong post office.  It's now traveling around Jersey City and I live in Baltimore.  I hope I can at least get it tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know how you feel. My box was supposed to be here today, but it arrived in Auburn, WA on Friday and then they shipped it to Lewiston, Idaho instead of here!  I also have an order coming from BB and it was supposed to be here Friday and it arrived in Spokane and they decided it needed to vacation in Salt Lake City, and now it is back in Spokane. No telling where they will send it now! LOL


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone having trouble reviewing the Stila liquid lipstick? There doesn't seem to be an option to write one.


 last i saw earlier in the thread there were a couple of people asking about the same thing, doesn't seem to be letting them review for points


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> last i saw earlier in the thread there were a couple of people asking about the same thing, doesn't seem to be letting them review for points


 Ah. I missed that convo. I'm sure they'll fix it soon. I just hope I don't forget to review it since I'm done reviewing the other products. Thanks!


----------



## basementsong (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sigh- i was supposed to receive my box today, but UPS took it to the wrong post office.  It's now traveling around Jersey City and I live in Baltimore.  I hope I can at least get it tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 


> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know how you feel. My box was supposed to be here today, but it arrived in Auburn, WA on Friday and then they shipped it to Lewiston, Idaho instead of here!  I also have an order coming from BB and it was supposed to be here Friday and it arrived in Spokane and they decided it needed to vacation in Salt Lake City, and now it is back in Spokane. No telling where they will send it now! LOL


 This happened to me in June! I contacted BB via email, and they shipped me a new box. And then USPS realized they'd mis-sent my package and re-routed it, so I ended up with two June boxes. The really weird/annoying part was is that it arrived at the normal USPS sort facility! And then it went too far north. Have hope!


----------



## bwgraham (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LifesLilMystery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 got the same box--my eyeshadows were different i think--peach fuzz, sea spray, deep viridian, and sand dune--but they were also smashed and all mixed together which was a bummer--they were perfect for my green eyes-- was you lipstick dusk til dawn? loving that color


----------



## AngelaRenee (Aug 12, 2013)

I am so excited!! My box page finally updated and I am getting box # 51 weight: .4900!

Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo
Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive
Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner
Jasmine Sevenâ„¢ Wipes
ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick Trio
 
I can't wait for it to come in the mail so I can try the apple peel!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you! It does give me hope to hear you finally got your box. I am not going to email BB yet, but I'm interested to see where it is today. The tracking has not updated for today yet, so I'm crossing all the crossables that it is on the right path now!


----------



## audiophilekate (Aug 12, 2013)

Please tell me I'm not the only one whose box hasn't updated yet.  My primary account has updated, but my secondary account is still showing my box from July even though I have tracking information and it's due to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 12, 2013)

> Please tell me I'm not the only one whose box hasn't updated yet. Â My primary account has updated, but my secondary account is still showing my box from July even though I have tracking information and it's due to be delivered tomorrow.


 My box hasn't updated and I have yet to get the shipping email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Please tell me I'm not the only one whose box hasn't updated yet.  My primary account has updated, but my secondary account is still showing my box from July even though I have tracking information and it's due to be delivered tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Aug 12, 2013)

> got the same box--my eyeshadows were different i think--peach fuzz, sea spray, deep viridian, and sand dune--but they were also smashed and all mixed together which was a bummer--they were perfect for my green eyes-- was you lipstick dusk til dawn? loving that color


 My lipstick was Dusk Til Dawn my shadows are Persian Pink, Baby Pink, Pink Silver, and Icelandic. One of the colors are smashed all over but the other 3 seem fine. I will get the shadow and lipstick in my other box also. Hoping for color variation though I love these. Haven't watched yet.


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 12, 2013)

> Have you checked your account? Â I haven't received a shipping email either, but my account has a tracking number.


 Just checked-still says July's tracking code..


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm getting box 5

*coastal scents quad-from the neutral mirage collection

*model co lipstick

*feet wipes

*juice beauty moisturizer

*miss Jessie's super slip shampoo

I'm happy with my box this month.  I really wanted the feet wipes and lipstick.  I don't like juice beauty, it doesn't work well with my skin, and I don't have a need for the shampoo.  I'll give these two items to my sister in law and niece to try.

I do really hope I get lipstick in either kitty or dusk til dawn though, I SO do not need a bright red/pink/coral lipstick!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Something in that Nicole Richie was gross to me. I haven't received Aerie yet. But I don't mind getting a few duds, the better ones make it worth it for me. And yeah, when they did the profile thing for the perfume I immediately checked perfume addict because I thought some of the better boxes had perfume. I'm also looking for something new so they can send me all the Harvey Prince they have.
> 
> I haven't received the Atelier yet either and I'd love to try it. Many were raving about the Folle de Joie so I'm hoping to get that one, too. Juicy, I'd like to have an opt out on the drop down for that one.


 The Atelier scents are great--though I seem to have a problem with it lasting on me.  I particularly love the Orange Sanguine.  If you contact them via their website, they'll send you samples for free.  After I sampled the Orange Sanguine in BB, I stopped by their store in NYC and received a few samples of the other scents.


----------



## kelley (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please tell me I'm not the only one whose box hasn't updated yet.  My primary account has updated, but my secondary account is still showing my box from July even though I have tracking information and it's due to be delivered tomorrow.


 I received my box a few days ago, but my box page hasn't updated... I sent BB a FB msg to let them know.


----------



## CaWo (Aug 12, 2013)

I must say that I am sooo overloaded on hair products! Between Birchbox, Sample Society and the Allure Fall Beauty Box I just got I don't know what i'm gonna do with all this! I wish there was an option on Birchbox(like the fragrance option) to tell them it's not my fave!


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 12, 2013)

I haven't received a shipping email and my box hasn't updated either.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ah. I missed that convo. I'm sure they'll fix it soon. I just hope I don't forget to review it since I'm done reviewing the other products. Thanks!


 


> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> last i saw earlier in the thread there were a couple of people asking about the same thing, doesn't seem to be letting them review for points


 Noticed it too.  I was going to send Birchbox an email.


----------



## msbelle (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 12, 2013)

Just got my box and was missing the coastal scents sample!!! I got the Model Co lipstick in the orange like color....more coral on my lips and I like the smell...more miss jessies...yay...not really...tan towel nay and the very little tube of the face cleanser. It smells good, I will try it out...but a sample short! I am not happy about that!


----------



## audiophilekate (Aug 12, 2013)

Both of my boxes showed up a day early.

Box 1:
Malin+Goetz Grapefruit Face Cleanser
Coastal Scents Eye Shadow Quad in Prom Queen (I actually like and was hoping for this)
Juice Beauty Oil-free Moisturizer
ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick in Dusk Till Dawn
ShowStoppers Designer Fashion Tape
  Box 2: Dr. Jart+ Premium BB Cream
Jasmine Seven Fresh Feet Wipes ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick in Disco Fever Violet Oasis 100% Organic Argan Oil TanTowel Classic Formula Self-Tan Towelettes 

Yay for having an excuse to update my trade list!


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! I did go on their website and they have a sample section where you can buy them. So I went ahead and ordered the set with all 11 scents. Oh boy, I can't wait to get these. Thank you so much!


 11 scents--whyyyy did you mention this?  Just ordered!  Fragrance hoarding problems!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! I did go on their website and they have a sample section where you can buy them. So I went ahead and ordered the set with all 11 scents. Oh boy, I can't wait to get these. Thank you so much!


 I've also noticed a staying power problem with Atelier, but their scents are so musky and sexy that I just love them so much. I've tried Rose Anonyme and Mistral Patchouli and they're amazing.


----------



## msbelle (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 11 scents--whyyyy did you mention this?  Just ordered!  Fragrance hoarding problems!


 Uh...she started it! 

Mostly all we have around here is the usual department store fragrances, and not that many of those. So I was very happy to see I could try out something different. I'm going to have to check out more websites.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Uh...she started it!
> 
> Mostly all we have around here is the usual department store fragrances, and not that many of those. So I was very happy to see I could try out something different. I'm going to have to check out more websites.


 Welcome to MUT--Enablers R Us.


----------



## kira685 (Aug 12, 2013)

has anyone received box 21? wondering what color the lippie is


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Uh...she started it!
> 
> Mostly all we have around here is the usual department store fragrances, and not that many of those. So I was very happy to see I could try out something different. I'm going to have to check out more websites.


 Juliette Has a Gun has a frangrance sampler pack that a lot of ladies here ordered a while back. Their scents remind me of Atelier. And if you decide to order a perfume from them after that you get a credit or something like that for ordering the sample pack. If you're interested in trying out more fragrances!


----------



## msbelle (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lanai12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yes! This is my box so hopefully I get Kitty. That's the shade I've wanted to try since I saw them last month. If this works for me I'll get the set
> ...


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 12, 2013)

Comeon Mr. Mailman speed it up.


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Juliette Has a Gun has a frangrance sampler pack that a lot of ladies here ordered a while back. Their scents remind me of Atelier. And if you decide to order a perfume from them after that you get a credit or something like that for ordering the sample pack. If you're interested in trying out more fragrances!


  Ooo.. good to know! Thanks!


----------



## casey anne (Aug 12, 2013)

Has anyone received box 35 yet?  I'm dying to see a pic!  Mine is taking its sweet time getting to me!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Juliette Has a Gun has a frangrance sampler pack that a lot of ladies here ordered a while back. Their scents remind me of Atelier. And if you decide to order a perfume from them after that you get a credit or something like that for ordering the sample pack. If you're interested in trying out more fragrances!


 I like the places that do that, if you get a sample pack. Juliette stuff is way too strong for me. Ineke makes some really nice ones, though and they also do samplers with the credit towards a larger one. And their packaging is gorgeous!

I DO love the look of the Juliette bullet sprays though. I wish I could put a different perfume in that atomizer!


----------



## msbelle (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh, yes, I was hoping for the Juliette sample also. Off to check out Juliette and Ineke. I should be able to find something I love with all these scents. And I'll have enough samples to change it up as well. Thanks!


----------



## mirandamanda (Aug 12, 2013)

For anyone who got the Stila lippie, I was just now able to review it for points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which I then used


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, yes, I was hoping for the Juliette sample also. Off to check out Juliette and Ineke. I should be able to find something I love with all these scents. And I'll have enough samples to change it up as well. Thanks!


 If you write to both of those companies and ask very nicely for one or two specific samples, they might send it to you. Both of them sent me a couple, but I got the impression they don't do it a lot. Ineke even gave me an extra!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gluegungeisha (Aug 12, 2013)

ugh, i got this box:

stila stay all dayÂ® liquid lipstick
Whish Hair Inhibiting Deodorant Swipes
Whish Exfoliating Body Wash
KMSÂ® California FREESHAPE hot flex spray
OC8Â® Professional Mattifying Gel
 
i'm not very happy, mainly because i got 2 whish samples, when a few months ago i got the blueberry shave cream and gave it the _*lowest*_ possible marks i could. it was sooo gross smelling i didn't even use it. so i have no clue why they would send me *2* more samples of that brand. also, i am so pale that the BRIGHT RED lipstick looks so stupid on me, i'm more of a rose colored lipstick girl. the pore mattifying gel sample is about the size of a quarter and i'm pretty sure i put something in my profile about not wanting hair samples. i don't mean to be so negative, but this box blows!
 
on the other hand, i have been sooo impressed with ipsy lately, they really have stepped up their game and i am almost never upset over what i get.
 
i think i am going to quit birchbox, it's been 18 boxes and they just seem to send me smaller lesser quality samples


----------



## JC327 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gluegungeisha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh, i got this box:
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngelaRenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so excited!! My box page finally updated and I am getting box # 51 weight: .4900!
> 
> ...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm getting BB 34. I'm really excited to get it. Just wish it would get here already....it has been traveling around apparently on a tour of the US.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gluegungeisha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## missymae1999 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gluegungeisha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh, i got this box:
> 
> ...


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I liked the smell of the blueberry shave cream too. We seem to be somewhat alone in this. lol


 LOL, I just posted the other day that I must be a weirdo because I liked the blueberry smell shave cream too!  It certainly is a small pool of us.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## birdiebijou (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Past reviews don't have any bearing on future samples. But, FWIW, the Whish Body Wash smells amazing. Though this is coming from someone who liked the blueberry shaving cream. But the body wash definitely is not as sweet and weird scented as the blueberry. Also I think writing off an entire brand based on one product is pretty limiting.


 I loathed the blueberry shave cream, too (but agree, shouldn't write off whole brand based on one product) so am relieved that the shower gel is not similar. Is it coconut? Or something tropical-ish? I feel like I read that somewhere but can't remember lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I liked the smell of the blueberry shave cream too. We seem to be somewhat alone in this. lol


 I know right? I didn't even realize until this month that it was universally hated because I went on vacation + had a big paper to write that month it was first sampled, so I wasn't around on the boards much to see the backlash bahahah.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 12, 2013)

Question for those who've tried the party proof lipsticks...  Does yours transfer once you have it on?  I thought the big deal about these is that it stays on all night and doesn't transfer? 

I just got my box, and it has the red velvet color (of course! because I was wishing for one of the neutrals :- )  and it isn't bleeding from the lip line, but it transfers onto everything!  Even my teeth. Not as bad as some lipsticks, but enough that it would never last more than 2-3 hours and will look faded.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 12, 2013)

> Question for those who've tried the party proof lipsticks...Â  Does yours transfer once you have it on?Â  I thought the big deal about these is that it stays on all night and doesn't transfer?Â  I just got my box, and it has the red velvet color (of course! because I was wishing for one of the neutrals :- )Â  and it isn't bleeding from the lip line, but it transfers onto everything!Â  Even my teeth. Not as bad as some lipsticks, but enough that it would never last more than 2-3 hours and will look faded.Â


 Yes, mine isn't 'party proof' at all. I received one of the neutrals (naked I think, but everything is named that these days so I could be confused, lol). The coverage isn't really that good for me either and it seeps into my lip lines =(. A lot of people seem to love it so I don't know if there is a trick to it or something.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, mine isn't 'party proof' at all. I received one of the neutrals (naked I think, but everything is named that these days so I could be confused, lol). The coverage isn't really that good for me either and it seeps into my lip lines =(. A lot of people seem to love it so I don't know if there is a trick to it or something.


 Well, at least I'm not alone in "not getting it" lol.  I'm still trying to decide if I want to buy the neutrals set.  I need another neutral lipstick like I need another hole in my head, but..that kitty and dusk til dawn look so pretty.  What to do...what to do...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 12, 2013)

Just my thoughts on the Whish Shave Cream... At first sniff, it smelled good, but when I tried to use it, there was this weird, cloying, almost sour smell that completely turned me off.  It actually took me a few weeks (I made myself sniff it every few days.  You know, for science.) to figure out WHAT that smell was.  I finally realized that it smelled like blueberry YOGURT.  The cloying, sweet/sour smell was exactly like yogurt to me.  And yes, I did stick my nose into the next cup of blueberry yogurt I ate, just to verify.

For some reason, shaving my legs with a fruity-scented lotion is perfectly fine, but I couldn't stand the yogurt after-smell that came through when I started spreading it on my legs.  And for me, this did turn me off of trying the brand for a few months.  I'm finally at the point where I'd be OK trying it again (however, didn't get it in my box this month).

Birchbox is not for everyone.  I keep mine because I finally got my profile to where at least 3/5 of the items are good for me in any given month (And I've now discovered several HG items!).  Also because I get a $5 store credit every month, which is helping me save for a Clarisonic for Christmas (for ME!  Merry Christmas!  Muahahaha!!!).  To each their own, and I do hope you either give the shower gel a sniff or trade it for something you really want!


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I liked the smell of the blueberry shave cream too. We seem to be somewhat alone in this. lol


 I enjoyed the smell, however the formula was terrible in my opinion. I felt sticky like a film was left on my skin. I also got the Whish Body Wash and Deoderant and they are pretty nice.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question for those who've tried the party proof lipsticks...  Does yours transfer once you have it on?  I thought the big deal about these is that it stays on all night and doesn't transfer?
> 
> I just got my box, and it has the red velvet color (of course! because I was wishing for one of the neutrals :- )  and it isn't bleeding from the lip line, but it transfers onto everything!  Even my teeth. Not as bad as some lipsticks, but enough that it would never last more than 2-3 hours and will look faded.


 Unfortunately these lipsticks are not 'party-proof' or long lasting.  I received this in Kitty, and it transfers on my drinking glasses, straws, etc.  It's kind of like all of the rest of my lipsticks though, so it's not a major bother to me.


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't understand why BB would give people the stila lipstick in beso( bright coral red) Nobody wants it. It's too unforgiving. If they want people to really love a product and give it good reviews they should give people a color they can wear.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 12, 2013)

So--I just tried the Stila in Besos. 2 words--

*RED LIPS*

I could probably walk around naked from the waist up and the only thing you'd notice are my lips.  I don't know if I'm brave enough to walk out the door with this color on. I kinda think the formula lives up to its name though.  I might head to Sephora to test some of the other colors.


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I liked the smell of the blueberry shave cream too. We seem to be somewhat alone in this. lol


I liked the blueberry also lol


----------



## meaganola (Aug 12, 2013)

> I don't understand why BB would give people the stila lipstick in beso( bright coral red) Nobody wants it. It's too unforgiving. If they want people to really love a product and give it good reviews they should give people a color they can wear.


 Well... Some of us love that color. It was actually on my to-buy list. I think it might have gone over better in December since it seems like everyone starts rocking the red between Thanksgiving and New Year's, but I'm thrilled that this is the shade they're sending out. It's exactly the sort of thing that someone won't buy because it's intimidating, but if it shows up in a Birchbox, hey, it's here, might as well give it a try. Then compliments happen, then comfort wearing it happens, and then a whole red lipstick world opens. I already live in that world, so this is just saving me a chunk of change.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well... Some of us love that color. It was actually on my to-buy list. I think it might have gone over better in December since it seems like everyone starts rocking the red between Thanksgiving and New Year's, but I'm thrilled that this is the shade they're sending out. It's exactly the sort of thing that someone won't buy because it's intimidating, but if it shows up in a Birchbox, hey, it's here, might as well give it a try. Then compliments happen, then comfort wearing it happens, and then a whole red lipstick world opens.


 Great point.  I'll practice wearing it at home for a while.  Check with me in Dec if I've braved it outside! I had heard that it was hard to apply, but it went on easily and neatly for me.  It's just BAM! red.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So--I just tried the Stila in Besos. 2 words--
> 
> ...


 LOL weirdly enough, I feel that way about red lipstick in the summer. In the winter, though I'm like bring it. Something about the summer is really weirdly anti-heavy makeup. I wore my Julep Lady in Red until about May or so and then it felt overwhelming.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 12, 2013)

My red Stila is headed to my cousin. I've been saving up a bunch of stuff I won't use for her. I told her to film an unboxing of my crap for her vlog. Hahaha


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't understand why BB would give people the stila lipstick in beso( bright coral red)
> 
> Nobody wants it. It's too unforgiving. If they want people to really love a product and give it good reviews they should give people a color they can wear.


 Well there's no universal color that everyone will be able to wear and/or love. That just doesn't exist. I've seen people complain about nudes, pinks, reds, neutrals, corals. Pretty much any color you can think of, there's someone who doesn't like it.

I think Beso is intense, albeit wearable on a lot of skin tones, and I've seen it look nice on dark haired women (i have it and love it), and blondes it looks really edgy on.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well there's no universal color that everyone will be able to wear and/or love. That just doesn't exist. I've seen people complain about nudes, pinks, reds, neutrals, corals. Pretty much any color you can think of, there's someone who doesn't like it.
> 
> I think Beso is intense, albeit wearable on a lot of skin tones, and I've seen it look nice on dark haired women (i have it and love it), and blondes it looks really edgy on.


 also, beso is classic red, I believe, tesoro is the orange red?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also, beso is classic red, I believe, tesoro is the orange red?


 i think you're right. i have beso which to me was a bright red, and fiery which is a deeper red (but still classic looking). tesoro definitely has the hint of coral.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL weirdly enough, I feel that way about red lipstick in the summer. In the winter, though I'm like bring it. Something about the summer is really weirdly anti-heavy makeup. I wore my Julep Lady in Red until about May or so and then it felt overwhelming.


 YES! I wore mine tons last winter. I also had this black Prabal Gurung for Target wool cape I would wear with it. I looked really vampy but I didn't care bahahah.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just my thoughts on the Whish Shave Cream... At first sniff, it smelled good, but when I tried to use it, there was this weird, cloying, almost sour smell that completely turned me off.  It actually took me a few weeks (I made myself sniff it every few days.  You know, for science.) to figure out WHAT that smell was.  I finally realized that it smelled like blueberry YOGURT.  The cloying, sweet/sour smell was exactly like yogurt to me.  And yes, I did stick my nose into the next cup of blueberry yogurt I ate, just to verify.
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I enjoyed the smell, however the formula was terrible in my opinion. I felt sticky like a film was left on my skin. I also got the Whish Body Wash and Deoderant and they are pretty nice.


 I actually LOVE the smell! I kept sniffing it a minute ago trying to catch that sour scent but maybe my nose is broken or I'm not sensitive to it! I can't smell it! It just smells tasty to me




I do agree about the formula though, it wasn't foamy or lathery. It just felt like lotion instead of shaving cream, which I wasn't fond of.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> I don't understand why BB would give people the stila lipstick in beso( bright coral red)
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I guess some people are just more sensitive to it than others. I wanted to eat it lmao. But yeah it was really hard to shave with.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 12, 2013)

My box came today.



Spoiler







the Whish products I have tried both have a fake fruity smell. The correcting gel smells better than the blueberry shave cream though. The eyeliner in sailor not my favorite color but it goes on really smooth with no pressure necessary.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess some people are just more sensitive to it than others. I wanted to eat it lmao. But yeah it was really hard to shave with.


 So you're saying that eating it...is....bad?





I'm kidding! I'm so kidding!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 12, 2013)

> I know right? I didn't even realize until this month that it was universally hated because I went on vacation + had a big paper to write that month it was first sampled, so I wasn't around on the boards much to see the backlash bahahah.


 Add me to the list of people that liked the scent.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So you're saying that eating it...is....bad?
> 
> ...


 _makeuptalk confessions _bahahah


----------



## meaganola (Aug 12, 2013)

> *Speak for yourself. I wanted it, I got it, and I wear the hell out of it! lol* *Also, I'm pale as [email protected]%k and I love to rock the super bold colors. I get nothing but compliments every time I do.Â *
> 
> 
> 
> *Beso is very much a classic, blue based red. Nothing at all orange about it!*Â


 I really think that the pale chicks who rock the bold colors are just radiating a confidence that people can't help but respond to. And in addition to my previous two words, I will toss out two more: Gwen Stefani. I cannot imagine her in anything other than pale skin and bright red (and occasionally bright pink, but even then, I'm so used to her in red that pink is a bit jarring) lipstick.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 12, 2013)

Speaking of pale chicks who wear bright colors LOL My box! -





My lipstick is in Disco Fever and I LOVE IT!









Yes, yes I am as pale as an Irish Ghost LOL


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 12, 2013)

> Speaking of pale chicks who wear bright colors LOL My box! -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So pretty on you!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of pale chicks who wear bright colors LOL My box! -
> 
> ...


----------



## lilsxkitten (Aug 12, 2013)

> > > Â
> >
> >
> > I don't understand why BB would give people the stila lipstick in beso( bright coral red) *Nobody wants it*. It's too unforgiving. If they want people to really love a product and give it good reviews they should give people a color they can wear.
> ...


 I agree with everything you said, it is an AMAZING color! I'm not sold on the formula, but the color is great. I like how it is highly pigmented, doesn't streak, but I just have to get used to liquids. A little goes a long way


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 12, 2013)

Does anyone happen to know what color ModelCo is in box 18?


----------



## bridget84 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello ladies I am new here &amp; to birchbox ðŸ˜„ I have a question after you subscribe how long does it normally takes for the profile update &amp; the shipping??


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok girls I'm forty something years old now, I can't do the freaking neon red lipstick anymore.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with everything you said, it is an AMAZING color! I'm not sold on the formula, but the color is great. I like how it is highly pigmented, doesn't streak, but I just have to get used to liquids. A little goes a long way


 Yup, me too! I LOVE reds of all kinds. The redder the better! And I'm in my mid 30s, and don't care what anyone thinks. I like it, it looks good in my opinion, and that's all that matters.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mannakins (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of pale chicks who wear bright colors LOL My box! -
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok girls I'm forty something years old now, I can't do the freaking neon red lipstick anymore.


 I don't consider it to be a neon shade, since it's a classic red and not a coral-y one. However, colors look different on everyone. With that said, I think this woman rocks it for her age, it's all in your confidence and willingness to experiment.

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/lips/stila-stay-all-day-liquid-lipstick-in-beso/


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok girls I'm forty something years old now, I can't do the freaking neon red lipstick anymore.


 I'm 41...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of pale chicks who wear bright colors LOL My box! -
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of pale chicks who wear bright colors LOL My box! -
> 
> ...


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Atelier scents are great--though I seem to have a problem with it lasting on me.  I particularly love the Orange Sanguine.  If you contact them via their website, they'll send you samples for free.  After I sampled the Orange Sanguine in BB, I stopped by their store in NYC and received a few samples of the other scents.


 i stopped by their store too on my way to shop at thomas sires!

oh man, the sales assistant suggested layering orange sanguine over vanille insensÃ©e -- they call it the creamsicle effect. it smells so good!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 12, 2013)

Is it just me, or does anyone else think how a lipstick looks changes depending on what color shirt you're wearing? I know certain colors definitely look different if I change from a white shirt to a medium blue shirt or a pink shirt. I've tried it with several of the Revlon lip butters because that's the brand I have the most colors of and colors that look horrible when I'm wearing a yellow shirt or a purple shirt look awesome when my shirt is blue or black. I think it has more to do with finding the right color and tone of lipstick to match what you're wearing than it does with the lipstick looking horrible (or amazing) with your skintone. It's more how you perceive it than how it actually looks when it comes to how a color appears against your complexion. Then again, I love bright colors (except Sweet Tart neon pink lip butter) and pale pinks and neutrals are not my thing.


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So--I just tried the Stila in Besos. 2 words--
> 
> ...


 Question about the formula- is it super sticky?  I just got this in my box and I'm trying to figure out if I want to stick it in my trades or not 



 - I really want the UD lipstick from Ipsy, and I hate sticky lip things..


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 12, 2013)

I have been really resistant to red since I started wearing makeup seriously--so starting with my first trip to the Prescriptives counter when I was 10 (I was precocious in the worst way!)  I am blonde, my eyebrows are invisible unless I pencil, and my skin is so cool pale that its basically white and blue.  So at 30, suddenly all these reds appear in my mailbox, and I'm totally embracing it!  I've worn them with kitten eyes and embraced the pin-up gods, without makeup to look sort of edgy, and totally glammed up at night.  I still think I will stick to nudes and pale pinks for my full-size purchases, but I love that BB has made me confront my fear of certain colors.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Question about the formula- is it super sticky?  I just got this in my box and I'm trying to figure out if I want to stick it in my trades or not
> ...


I think it feels a lot like cover girl outlast.  It was sticky at first but dried and just felt a bit heavy.  It's gorgeous though I love it!  Which is good as they accidentally sent me two in my box


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think it feels a lot like cover girl outlast.  It was sticky at first but dried and just felt a bit heavy.  It's gorgeous though I love it!  Which is good as they accidentally sent me two in my box


 This is helpful!! Thank you! I am a lipstick kind of gal all the way so anything that is glossy/heavy is beyond me! It looks like a lovely color but I already have lipstick in the same shade!


----------



## gemstone (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is it just me, or does anyone else think how a lipstick looks changes depending on what color shirt you're wearing? I know certain colors definitely look different if I change from a white shirt to a medium blue shirt or a pink shirt. I've tried it with several of the Revlon lip butters because that's the brand I have the most colors of and colors that look horrible when I'm wearing a yellow shirt or a purple shirt look awesome when my shirt is blue or black. I think it has more to do with finding the right color and tone of lipstick to match what you're wearing than it does with the lipstick looking horrible (or amazing) with your skintone. It's more how you perceive it than how it actually looks when it comes to how a color appears against your complexion. Then again, I love bright colors (except Sweet Tart neon pink lip butter) and pale pinks and neutrals are not my thing.


 That's exactly how color works, actually!  How we perceive color is directly effected by the colors surrounding it.

Here is an example:





The boxes on either end look like they are different, but they are actually the same exact color.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok girls I'm forty something years old now, I can't do the freaking neon red lipstick anymore.


 Not an acceptable reason.  I see "I can't do," but I'm interpreting that as "I refuse to try."  My philosophy in life about age-appropriateness and claims that I'm "too old" for something (it actually doesn't matter what it is:  What would Helen Mirren do?  If the answer is "Rock it like a hurricane," I roll with it.  Unless it involves heels.  I can't wear heels *at all*.  I'm a combat boot chick.  Visual aids for the lipstick portion of the proceedings:

http://nokot.tumblr.com/post/49076913168/for-southendgirls-helen-mirren-red-lipstick

http://www.stylebistro.com/lookbook/Helen+Mirren/boFSzweEO3p

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2366614/Dame-Helen-Mirren-wears-demure-heels-bright-white-dress-Red-2-premiere.html 

Those are photographs of a sixty-eight-year-old member of the Order of the British Empire -- and her title is the female equivalent of a knight.  If she can do it, anyone can do it.



> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm 41...


 Heeey, are you a member of the '72 club, too?



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Now I need to see if I can try some of the more berry colors for every day use, does Sephora or Ulta carry the Stila liquid lipsticks for sampling?


 Yup, at both.  I tested Fiore (crazy hot neon pink) at Ulta and bought it at Sephora.



> Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Question about the formula- is it super sticky?  I just got this in my box and I'm trying to figure out if I want to stick it in my trades or not
> ...


 Not sticky at all.  I would call it more of a paste that sets (and stays!) once on your lips than a gloss.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's exactly how color works, actually!  How we perceive color is directly effected by the colors surrounding it.
> 
> ...


 This is probably the reason why my fiance's eyes seem to change color depending on what he's wearing then!


----------



## gemstone (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gluegungeisha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh, i got this box:
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not an acceptable reason.  I see "I can't do," but I'm interpreting that as "I refuse to try."  My philosophy in life about age-appropriateness and claims that I'm "too old" for something (it actually doesn't matter what it is:  What would Helen Mirren do?  If the answer is "Rock it like a hurricane," I roll with it.  Unless it involves heels.  I can't wear heels *at all*.  I'm a combat boot chick.  Visual aids for the lipstick portion of the proceedings:
> 
> ...


 Ok, that's who I want to be when I grow up.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not an acceptable reason.  I see "I can't do," but I'm interpreting that as "I refuse to try."  My philosophy in life about age-appropriateness and claims that I'm "too old" for something (it actually doesn't matter what it is:  What would Helen Mirren do?  If the answer is "Rock it like a hurricane," I roll with it.  Unless it involves heels.  I can't wear heels *at all*.  I'm a combat boot chick.  Visual aids for the lipstick portion of the proceedings:
> 
> ...


 That woman is so fab, I positively adore her!



Helen Mirren, Meryl Streep, Cher, Judi Dench....I can only hope I have their style, pizzazz and chicness when I am older!


----------



## gemstone (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Aug 12, 2013)

> Ok, that's who I want to be when I grow up.


 There's a reason I usually refer to her as HELEN MOTHERFUCKING MIRREN. All-caps and profanity are required. She was 62 when someone got a shot of her on a boat in a hot pink bikini, and I could only dream of looking that good. This is a woman who got bored last year or the year before, was watching _America's Next Top Model_, and decided that she needed to dye her hair purple right before some big event. The only thing she's too old for is pregnancy.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So pretty on you!!!





> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh that is gorgeous!!!!





> Originally Posted by *Mannakins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just turned into a little leprechaun I'm so green with envy! I got the same color but it literally turned me into a clown lol But it looks absolutely fabulous on you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So awesome!  I'm lovin' it on you!
> 
> I got the same color (Box 49), but decided to do a trade for Dusk Til Dawn because I already have Mirabella's Pixi from May Ipsy (among other corals... 2013 is my Year of the Coral lippies).  You are so totally rockin' it though!





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You look amazing in that color!


 Thank you everyone!




I was very excited because I definitely don't have anything similar to it! It's so bright and fun!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's exactly how color works, actually!  How we perceive color is directly effected by the colors surrounding it.
> 
> ...


 Haha, it's definitely bedtime for me.  I looked at that and thought "of course the boxes on the ends look different, they're orange and blue!"   .... and THEN I realized you were talking about the brown boxes... which, yes, do look different!


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's a reason I usually refer to her as HELEN MOTHERFUCKING MIRREN. All-caps and profanity are required. She was 62 when someone got a shot of her on a boat in a hot pink bikini, and I could only dream of looking that good. This is a woman who got bored last year or the year before, was watching _America's Next Top Model_, and decided that she needed to dye her hair purple right before some big event. The only thing she's too old for is pregnancy.


 I was LOLing at the last sentece. 

Everything else, 1000x yes. I love Helen Mirren SO MUCH.


----------



## Charity1217 (Aug 13, 2013)

Has anyone gotten box 14?  Is so, what color is the lipstick?   It's the box with:

WEIâ„¢ Pomegranate Buffing Beads
Juice Beauty Oil-free Moisturizer
LA FRESHÂ® Eco-Beauty Oil-Free Face Cleanser
ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick Trio
uniqONE All In One Hair Treatment


I want to buy a trio but don't want to end up with 3 in the same color (I'm getting 2 box 14's).  Thanks!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok girls I'm forty something years old now, I can't do the freaking neon red lipstick anymore.


 Sure you can!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm pushing 50 and I still rock a red lip at least once or twice a week!


----------



## sillylilly05 (Aug 13, 2013)

OKay kids! Everyone post what color of lipstick you got if you got one! I want to buy some more and I need to know what would look good on a pale girl!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got Dusk till dawn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OKay kids! Everyone post what color of lipstick you got if you got one! I want to buy some more and I need to know what would look good on a pale girl!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got Dusk till dawn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got get naked last month, and while usually nudes wash my pale self out, this one had enough pink in it to look natural  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten box 14?  Is so, what color is the lipstick?   It's the box with:
> 
> ...


----------



## sillylilly05 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got get naked last month, and while usually nudes wash my pale self out, this one had enough pink in it to look natural  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What color do you have on in your profile? So pretty!


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 13, 2013)

OMG COOKIE! Seriously you make everything look so good on you!! I'm loving that lip color!!

As for everyone complaining about red lips, honestly I haven't tried my stila thing yet, but I'm not bothered about getting a sample like this. If red isn't a color you wouldn't normally wear or get for yourself, isn't it great that BB lets you get a smaller amount to try? You get to try the color and the formula. I like getting unconventional colors that I wouldn't buy for myself because then I get to discover if it works out or not. I recently found out through subs that I can rock a bright pink, but not so much opaque pale pinks (sheers work better) but I really wouldn't have known unless I tried it. I've always wanted to try red, I just didn't want to buy a red lip and then end up hating it lol.  

But it's really all about confidence as well. Minimal eye and then a bright lip looks really hot!


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to know this as well. Still waiting on my box to come in the mail. I got Dusk Til Dawn in my other account, so I'm really, really hoping for Kitty in this one.


 I don't think it's going to have Kitty (which I want) because the Trio on that box I think was for the classics. I'm getting that box I think and it'll be here tomorrow. Woot!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG COOKIE! Seriously you make everything look so good on you!! I'm loving that lip color!!
> 
> ...


Aw, thank you, you're so sweet!



Being pale has it's perks lol, can't wear shorts, but darnit I can wear any lipstick! LOL


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 13, 2013)

I would also like to add, if you get a color that is too bright for comfort or just a color you don't like, you can always layer things to make it work!!


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aw, thank you, you're so sweet!
> ...


 Not sweet. Just GREEN WITH ENVY AT YOUR SUPER POWERS!!!

lol


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OKay kids! Everyone post what color of lipstick you got if you got one! I want to buy some more and I need to know what would look good on a pale girl!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got Dusk till dawn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm also pale and I got peony last month. LOVE it. How does Dusk look on you? I thought I wanted it at first, but it looks like it might be too brown for me.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 13, 2013)

Not included in the boxes this month, but it was featured in the spoiler video...

I ordered the Malin+Goetz eucalyptus deodorant.  It seems to work okay so far, but it has a weird smell.  In the container it smells like menthol halls cough drops.  For the first few hours being worn, smells the same.  Then it turns into a sort of sweeter men's cologne smell.

It isn't bad smelling, but it certainly isn't a "woman" smell, and it smells strong when you lift your arms up.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sweet. Just GREEN WITH ENVY AT YOUR SUPER POWERS!!!
> 
> lol


What's that in the sky!? Is it a bird, is it a plane? NO! It's.....Lipstick Girl!

(powers include blinding people with paleness, being able to change lip color at will, casting not just shadows, but EYEshadows-multicolored, of course- and sensing sales nearby) ::cape flaps in the breeze::






(EDIT - It's been a looooong day, don't judge me LOL)


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 13, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to know this as well. Still waiting on my box to come in the mail. I got Dusk Til Dawn in my other account, so I'm really, really hoping for Kitty in this one.


 I don't think it's going to have Kitty (which I want) because the Trio on that box I think was for the classics. I'm getting that box I think and it'll be here tomorrow. Woot!


All of the boxes with the ModelCo show the classic trio right now. It has no bearing on which color you end up with.


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 13, 2013)

Damn. I was kind of hoping Beso was an orange-red color. I look whack in blue-reds. Who knows? Maybe I'll actually like it and bust it out when I'm feeling frisky.


----------



## Steffi (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aw, thank you, you're so sweet!
> ...


 I'm extremely pale (people joke that I'll glow in the dark), but I wear shorts!  Granted they're not short shorts since I'm not exactly a small girl(I like Bermuda length shorts if I can find them  that fit right) but shorts are a necessity here in SE Virginia in the summer. haha.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i stopped by their store too on my way to shop at thomas sires!
> 
> oh man, the sales assistant suggested layering orange sanguine over vanille insensÃ©e -- they call it the creamsicle effect. it smells so good!!


 Ooo totally trying this.  I have both of those at home.  Thanks.


----------



## page5 (Aug 13, 2013)

I disagree about the red lipstick/confidence thing. I put on red lipstick and look in the mirror and cringe. I look terrible in red lipstick. Orange reds, blue reds, red reds, honestly they all make me look harsh and gaudy. It's not about confidence it's about how I perceive how I look. I don't want to wear something that looks bad on me. I don't care what others think, I wear what I like and I don't like red lipstick. I've received three red lippies from BB and I've tossed or given away all of them after I tried to wear them for a few weeks. Of course, I'm getting the red Stila lipstick; BB thinks this fair skinned brunette needs another one!


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 13, 2013)

HELEN MIRREN TALK!

I just turned 30 last month and have started finding white hairs in my eyebrows.  In my head I am saying "please let them all be white and not gray," because I think I'll be able to embrace the Helen Mirren head of WHITE hair.  Bit of toner, bam.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 13, 2013)

Finally have a truck, not a clicky truck, but at least an August truck!  Progress.....


----------



## Charity1217 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I disagree about the red lipstick/confidence thing. I put on red lipstick and look in the mirror and cringe. I look terrible in red lipstick. Orange reds, blue reds, red reds, honestly they all make me look harsh and gaudy. It's not about confidence it's about how I perceive how I look. I don't want to wear something that looks bad on me. I don't care what others think, I wear what I like and I don't like red lipstick. I've received three red lippies from BB and I've tossed or given away all of them after I tried to wear them for a few weeks. Of course, I'm getting the red Stila lipstick; BB thinks this fair skinned brunette needs another one!


I'm almost 40 and I feel the same way.  I love lippies and have tons of them.  I can't pull off reds, oranges, or bright pinks yet all my subs send me reds, orange, or bright pink lippies.  I'm getting the Modelco and really hope that it's from the neutral trio.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 13, 2013)

> Haha, it's definitely bedtime for me. Â I looked at that and thought "of course the boxes on the ends look different, they're orange and blue!" Â  .... and THEN I realized you were talking about the brown boxes... which, yes, do look different! Â  :mog:


 Don't feel bad, I did that very same thing after a night's sleep! Lol


----------



## Savinggrace87 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't pull off reds, oranges, or bright pinks yet all my subs send me reds, orange, or bright pink lippies.  I'm getting the Modelco and really hope that it's from the neutral trio.


 Me too! I love a nuetral, a light pink, or coral though! I don't even think it's complexion related either. I was extremely fair skin most of my life and could never pull off red or bright pinks. Then I started working at a tanning salon for two years and couldn't pull it off with a tan. I am a pretty confident person and would LOVE to wear read. It just looks so tacky on me when I put it on. Yet of course Subs assume everyone thinks neutrals and such are boring so they send out lots of bright colors.


----------



## msbelle (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gemstone (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I disagree about the red lipstick/confidence thing. I put on red lipstick and look in the mirror and cringe. I look terrible in red lipstick. Orange reds, blue reds, red reds, honestly they all make me look harsh and gaudy. It's not about confidence it's about how I perceive how I look. I don't want to wear something that looks bad on me. I don't care what others think, I wear what I like and I don't like red lipstick. I've received three red lippies from BB and I've tossed or given away all of them after I tried to wear them for a few weeks. Of course, I'm getting the red Stila lipstick; BB thinks this fair skinned brunette needs another one!


 I don't think confidence is the right word, I think it's more that people just need to adjust to how they look in red lipstick.  I have never seen anyone look bad wearing it, and not just because only people who look good in it wear it, because I've seen it on a huge variety of people with different coloring.  I thought I looked horrible in red lipstick, and I definitely had to build up to wearing it.  It wasn't that I was not a confident person, but you just have to get used to seeing something so bright on your face.  (even if you wear tons of bright eyeshadow, unless you are Mimi from the drew carey show, it's only on a small part of your face, and partially hidden when your eye is open)

http://img.timeinc.net/people/i/2006/stylechannel/blog/060731/devil_prada_300x400.jpg

http://img2.timeinc.net/instyle/images/2009/GalxMonth/11/110209-leighton-meester-400.jpg

http://primped.ninemsn.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Zooey-Deschanel-red-lips.jpg

That being said, if you don't want to wear red lipstick, don't do it.  I'm just saying that it is a lot easier for a true red to look great on a variety of skin tones than one shade of nude.


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 13, 2013)

Since I joined BB last July I have received my box every month on either the 9th or the 10th of the month. This month I finally join MUT so I can join in the sharing fun and here it is the 13th and I still don't have it. I won't log in to BB either now (and I have some shopping to prepare for) because I still like the excitement of opening the box sight unseen. So sad.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 13, 2013)

I actually quite like reds on me, especially blue-reds because of that instant tooth whitening illusion. I have yellow undertones, so reds with plummy, berry, purpley undertones tend to look great on me. Anything coral, not so much -- although Queen lip tar by OCC has a smidge of coral in it, and it still looks good on me, I think. Although my fave lip tar is definitely strumpet, which they describe as a "seedless grape red." Um, okay. I'd say it's like a burgundy red, but it's not too dark! Very sexy, a little vampy, and great for fall.

I wish I had gotten the red ModelCo lipstick, to be honest! I got Dusk Till Dawn, and I feel like it reads a little matronly on me. Maybe that's because it reminds me of the colors my mom usually wears (like, Clinique Raisin is something I remember from when I "played" with her makeup when I was younger). I'll probably pass it on to her, along with Julep's Lois (which I bought for her because it literally has her name on it). Maybe I'll tuck in a few other samples I wouldn't use.

Oh, speaking of samples I wouldn't use -- I usually stay away from exfoliators because of my sensitive skin, but I realized how badly I needed it. So I dug out the Suki exfoliating cleanser, and I feel like it actually REDUCED my redness and slightly evened out my skintone. I wouldn't buy it, though -- I'm still intimidated by harsh granules, so I'm waiting on my Koh Gen Do gommage spa gel to arrive in the mail.


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That being said, if you don't want to wear red lipstick, don't do it.  I'm just saying that it is a lot easier for a true red to look great on a variety of skin tones than one shade of nude.


 I think that's very true!  And I also don't think it's about confidence, but willingness to go outside of your comfort zone with an open mind.

I would have never picked out a bright red for myself, but I have gotten them in sub boxes and was pleasantly surprised to see that they looked a lot better than I had thought.  It's just startling to people who aren't used to seeing it on themselves, but really looks awesome when you get out of the mentality that, "this is so not what I usually wear!"

IMO that's part of the beauty of sub boxes -- discovering things you wouldn't have otherwise picked up.  But, I do understand that many people prefer a more natural look.  Which is totally fine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That being said, if you don't want to wear red lipstick, don't do it.  I'm just saying that it is a lot easier for a true red to look great on a variety of skin tones than one shade of nude.


 I think this is pretty spot on. Classic red is one of the few shades that is really wearable on a wide variety of skin types/hair colors, depending on how it is styled. It's not for everyone, since some people are just naturally inclined to like other colors. But, I think it's easy to incorporate if you have on a nice outfit and/or understated makeup. I also think the point in birchbox is to try something you wouldn't normally try, so you're not spending $8-20 on a lipstick that you hate and only use once, and instead can find out you hate it for roughly $5 and have other samples (and then pass it on to your mom, sister or friend - exactly what i did with the stila bronzer after trying it once).


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think this is pretty spot on. Classic red is one of the few shades that is really wearable on a wide variety of skin types/hair colors, depending on how it is styled. It's not for everyone, since some people are just naturally inclined to like other colors. But, I think it's easy to incorporate if you have on a nice outfit and/or understated makeup. I also think the point in birchbox is to try something you wouldn't normally try, so you're not spending $8-20 on a lipstick that you hate and only use once, and instead can find out you hate it for roughly $5 and have other samples (and then pass it on to your mom, sister or friend - exactly what i did with the stila bronzer after trying it once).


 THAT is the point I am constantly reminding myself. I am supposed to be trying new things and even stepping outside my comfort zone rather than just amassing more of the things I already know and love.


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Damn. I was kind of hoping Beso was an orange-red color. I look whack in blue-reds. Who knows? Maybe I'll actually like it and bust it out when I'm feeling frisky.


 If you like Beso (assuming you're getting a sample of it) and want to get a more orangey red, try Tesoro. Last year or the year before, Sephora had the full size for free for BIs so I picked it up. I have warm undertones, so it works for me and blue-reds often look weird on me too!


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Finally have a truck, not a clicky truck, but at least an August truck!Â  Progress.....


 Same here. I'm hoping for two good boxes. I haven't disliked a box since November.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I
> 
> I wish I had gotten the red ModelCo lipstick, to be honest! I got Dusk Till Dawn, and I feel like it reads a little matronly on me. Maybe that's because it reminds me of the colors my mom usually wears (like, Clinique Raisin is something I remember from when I "played" with her makeup when I was younger). I'll probably pass it on to her, along with Julep's Lois (which I bought for her because it literally has her name on it). Maybe I'll tuck in a few other samples I wouldn't use.


 CLINIQUE RAISIN!  That color defined the mid-90's for me, looking back at photos I wish my mother hadn't let me wear makeup so young.


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 13, 2013)

> Finally have a truck, not a clicky truck, but at least an August truck!Â  Progress.....


 I thought I was the only one still waiting...


----------



## Steffi (Aug 13, 2013)

Well my USPS tracking just updated and says they delivered it last night. Um, NO.  They didn't.  I'm hoping it's a case of it's still in the truck and not lost, even if I'm not wowed by the box.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 13, 2013)

I used to think red looked horrible on me until I found the right shade. The Cruella Deville red from Mac. I have bought others reds like the occ lip tar. It more about the right makeup and outfit to go with the red, more of a fall winter thing. My husband has made me change lipsticks because it does not go with my outfit. Lol Some people look good in red because of their skin tone and could wear it with anything though


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually quite like reds on me, especially blue-reds because of that instant tooth whitening illusion. I have yellow undertones, so reds with plummy, berry, purpley undertones tend to look great on me. Anything coral, not so much -- although Queen lip tar by OCC has a smidge of coral in it, and it still looks good on me, I think. Although my fave lip tar is definitely strumpet, which they describe as a "seedless grape red." Um, okay. I'd say it's like a burgundy red, but it's not too dark! Very sexy, a little vampy, and great for fall.
> 
> ...


 have you ever tried baking soda? it's my HG exfoliator and that of a lot of people with sensitive skin /skin allergies. i've had to learn how to work with my face really young bc of all my different skin sensitivities.

best part? you barely rub it on and my derm told me it has no rough edges so it's not exfoliating by roughing off skin - it's softening instead. because it's so alkaline toning immediately after (spray of rose water or other favorite) is necessary  before moisturizing and you can mix it with oil to exfoliate for making it less harsh.


----------



## msbelle (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 13, 2013)

To enter the lipstick discussion...






I'm sure red lipstick is more about comfort but it's also a lot easier when you're skin tone isn't warm based. i'm pretty pale, usually hitting MUFE 18 and a shade or two lighter than Mac 20 shade but I'm incredibly on the warm end and I just have never felt I can pull off reds because even though I'm pale the red is just too contrasting to my coloring (golden hair, golden eyes, pale but sallow skintone lol). Part of it is finding the right type of red (read: not blue red) but since on the worst days I look sallow and the best days I look sun-kissed it's a struggle to know what red would work.

I notice even celebrities tend to feel the same - Jessica Alba, Jennifer Lopez, Gisele, Keira Knightley, AnnaLynne McCord, Leighton Meester (she has tried red but she has yet to find a flattering shade).

So yes I'm sure any of us could rock it if we found a great color but it's definitely a lot easier for others like my sister who is cool toned (dark hair pale rosy skin) and she has many reds that just pop on her


----------



## msbelle (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since I joined BB last July* I have received my box every month on either the 9th or the 10th of the month.* This month I finally join MUT so I can join in the sharing fun and here it is the 13th and I still don't have it. I won't log in to BB either now (and I have some shopping to prepare for) because I still like the excitement of opening the box sight unseen. So sad.


 Same here, and I even received it early in June. My delivery date is the 17th. My email came on the 6th, and it's showing it went out on the 11th.

I don't know if other box pictures have updated but mine hasn't. I'm getting #36.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Aug 13, 2013)

My bag came yesterday.  I was supposed to get box 48.

ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick - Disco Fever - At first I thought it looked too bright, but after seeing CheshireCookie, I'll give it a try

ARCONA Cranberry Gommage - Less than I received directly from the company when I requested assitance in trying some skincare

Miss Jessie's Original Rapid Recovery Treatment - I'm a Curly girl, looking foward to trying this

Miss Jessie's Original Super Sweetback Treatment - I'm a Curly girl, looking foward to trying this

Tan Towel Half Body - I'm super pale, a fake tan would look weird

Coastal Scents Neutral Mirage Sample - MISSING

I contacted Birchbox by calling and they are going to give me 100 points because they don't have anymore samples of it.


----------



## gemstone (Aug 13, 2013)

> To enter the lipstick discussion...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure red lipstick is more about comfort but it's also a lot easier when you're skin tone isn't warm based. i'm pretty pale, usually hitting MUFE 18 and a shade or two lighter than Mac 20 shade but I'm incredibly on the warm end and I just have never felt I can pull off reds because even though I'm pale the red is just too contrasting to my coloring (golden hair, golden eyes, pale but sallow skintone lol). Part of it is finding the right type of red (read: not blue red) but since on the worst days I look sallow and the best days I look sun-kissed it's a struggle to know what red would work. I notice even celebrities tend to feel the same - Jessica Alba, Jennifer Lopez, Gisele, Keira Knightley, AnnaLynne McCord,Â Leighton Meester (she has tried red but she has yet to find a flattering shade). So yes I'm sure any of us could rock it if we found a great color but it's definitely a lot easier for others like my sister who is cool toned (dark hair pale rosy skin) and she has many reds that just pop on her


 I posted a picture of leighton meester looking incredible in red lipstick earlier today.


----------



## gluegungeisha (Aug 13, 2013)

i know, everyone on here is like, "well blah blah blah i'm pale too and i look sooo good in it". whatever! i look so dumb in that shade. i did get the pinkish lipstick last box and i love it


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To enter the lipstick discussion...
> 
> ...


 I'm a warm toned pale girl too! I am about a shade lighter than MAC's NC20 and I have golden hair and very yellow undertones. I think the most important thing is to find true reds, something that doesn't really have any discernable undertones. Smashbox has a lipstick called Infrared (it's matte), but it is one of the best reds that I've found. I love red lipstick and rock it as often as possible.


----------



## gluegungeisha (Aug 13, 2013)

dude i completely agree. i also don't like the fact that if we don't wear the red clown lipstick,people think our confidence is low.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sure you can!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm pushing 50 and I still rock a red lip at least once or twice a week!


  You look great! I would have never guessed you're anywhere near 50 based on your avatar.


----------



## gluegungeisha (Aug 13, 2013)

sorry i have no idea how to reply to people!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Aug 13, 2013)

> i know, everyone on here is like, "well blah blah blah i'm pale too and i look sooo good in it". whatever! i look so dumb in that shade. i did get the pinkish lipstick last box and i love it Â


 Wear what you want! This conversation started because someone tried to make the claim that "no one" wants beso, a classic red lip color, and how can they even think of sending it out, especially to a pale person. THAT is what I took offense to, but you should wear whatever color lipstick you want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gluegungeisha (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG COOKIE! Seriously you make everything look so good on you!! I'm loving that lip color!!
> 
> ...


 i disagree. just because i don't like how i look in red lipstick doesn't make me any less confident or adventurous.


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 13, 2013)

My box just got delivered right after I left the house. Damn you job, always making me miss my packages!


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm also pale and I got peony last month. LOVE it. How does Dusk look on you? I thought I wanted it at first, but it looks like it might be too brown for me.


I'm fairly pale (although I bought Benefit's Fake Up last month and it turns out the medium shade looked best on my yellow-toned skin), and I found Dusk was too brown for me. Not a fan!


----------



## casey anne (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag came yesterday.  I was supposed to get box 48.
> 
> ...


 I really hope they aren't purposefully sending out boxes with missing product because they ran out... that would be super sketchy.


----------



## gemstone (Aug 13, 2013)

> dude i completely agree. i also don't like the fact that if we don't wear the red clown lipstick,people think our confidence is low. Â


 Are you really going to complain about feeling insulted, in the same post as insulting anyone who makes the choice to rock a red lip color? Really? Look, just because you don't wear it doesn't mean it is a clown color. That's the same nonsense as someone accusing you of not having confidence because you don't like it.


----------



## gemstone (Aug 13, 2013)

> > OMG COOKIE! Seriously you make everything look so good on you!! I'm loving that lip color!! As for everyone complaining about red lips, honestly I haven't tried my stila thing yet, but I'm not bothered about getting a sample like this. If red isn't a color you wouldn't normally wear or get for yourself, isn't it great that BB lets you get a smaller amount to try? You get to try the color and the formula. I like getting unconventional colors that I wouldn't buy for myself because then I get to discover if it works out or not. I recently found out through subs that I can rock a bright pink, but not so much opaque pale pinks (sheers work better) but I really wouldn't have known unless I tried it. I've always wanted to try red, I just didn't want to buy a red lip and then end up hating it lol. Â  But it's really all about confidence as well. Minimal eye and then a bright lip looks really hot!Â
> 
> 
> i disagree. just because i don't like how i look in red lipstick doesn't make me any less confident or adventurous. Â


 I don't think she was saying that. She was saying that you have to have some confidence if you choose to rock that look, not that anyone who chooses not to wear it is insecure.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> have you ever tried baking soda? it's my HG exfoliator and that of a lot of people with sensitive skin /skin allergies. i've had to learn how to work with my face really young bc of all my different skin sensitivities.
> ...


that's why i picked up the koh gen do gommage -- it's just a gel, no rough particles at all. PLUS it has ingredients that are meant to treat rosacea.

hmmm, i've heard of doing baking soda masks for treating acne, but haven't heard about using it to exfoliate! thanks for the tip, i'll give it a try. definitely cheaper than the $45 I just dropped on this gommage (although they recommend using it once every 10 days and an "inch" of the product, so it should last a while, I hope).


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 13, 2013)

For what it's worth, I make a lot of very bold lip colors work for me by mixing them with another color/balm/gloss.  I very rarely wear the colors as they appear in the tube.  I like a bold lip in my free time, but work in a super conservative office so I prefer to tone it down for my day lip look.  My favorite lipsticks are BRIGHT reds and pinks but if I apply them with a brush and mix with a little lip balm they still give me a punch of color without scaring the 70 old lawyers haha.

I think any color can be made wearable (for your individual taste) if you get a little creative.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 13, 2013)

I got my tracking last Wednesday, and up until this morning, it still hadn't updated. I just checked it now, and it had updated to tell me that my box was delivered... on July 11. Yeah, I don't think so. What the heck?


----------



## gluegungeisha (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gluegungeisha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gluegungeisha (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gluegungeisha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> dude i completely agree. i also don't like the fact that if we don't wear the red clown lipstick,people think our confidence is low.
> ...


----------



## gluegungeisha (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For what it's worth, I make a lot of very bold lip colors work for me by mixing them with another color/balm/gloss.  I very rarely wear the colors as they appear in the tube.  I like a bold lip in my free time, but work in a super conservative office so I prefer to tone it down for my day lip look.  My favorite lipsticks are BRIGHT reds and pinks but if I apply them with a brush and mix with a little lip balm they still give me a punch of color without scaring the 70 old lawyers haha.
> 
> I think any color can be made wearable (for your individual taste) if you get a little creative.


hmm, maybe i'll try dulling the color, as it is very pigmented. thanks for the tip!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2013)

> dude i completely agree. i also don't like the fact that if we don't wear the red clown lipstick,people think our confidence is low. Â


 That's not what we're saying. We are saying that anyone can pull off bright red lipstick if they have the confidence that they can. It might be a subtle difference between the two concepts, but there *is* a difference.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted a picture of leighton meester looking incredible in red lipstick earlier today.


 a lot of the celebrities I listed have tried it, I was just saying they don't do it often because it's just easier to rock the more 'golden' look. even when they do rock a great red I notice they tend to neutralize the look they usually go for by looking more cool toned than usual. that's just the easiest way to do it.



> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a warm toned pale girl too! I am about a shade lighter than MAC's NC20 and I have golden hair and very yellow undertones. I think the most important thing is to find true reds, something that doesn't really have any discernable undertones. Smashbox has a lipstick called Infrared (it's matte), but it is one of the best reds that I've found. I love red lipstick and rock it as often as possible.


 i'm sure it's possible! especially with birchbox sending me nothing but lipsticks...I've got to find a great shade eventually lol. I love that some brands like OCC have made it easier by labeling their shades by undertones - it's less of a guess. I have noticed in general a pinker berry shade is more towards what looks better when I'm trying to pick a strong shade, so I'm getting closer


----------



## Antidentite (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag came yesterday.  I was supposed to get box 48.
> 
> ...


 

Same thing happened to me, same box and everything, missing the Coastal Scents.  I emailed and told them I don't want a replacement because I'm not a fan of Coastal Scents but I didn't know they ran out of samples.


----------



## JamieO (Aug 13, 2013)

So, I just reactivated my account today. Again. For some reason, the BB just keeps reeling me back in. So when I placed the order, it showed a date of Aug. 23rd for shipping, so I guess this means I'll be getting August's box??!? I figured it would just start me back up with September, as the last time I resubbed after canceling, I just started getting boxes the following month. Either way, I'm pretty stoked to be back with BB and start racking up those points again! I have 77 at the moment, so one box will put me over 100. Looks like some pretty awesome stuff has been going out since my last box in April.


----------



## gluegungeisha (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gluegungeisha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> dude i completely agree. i also don't like the fact that if we don't wear the red clown lipstick,people think our confidence is low.
> ...


----------



## basementsong (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well my USPS tracking just updated and says they delivered it last night. Um, NO.  They didn't.  I'm hoping it's a case of it's still in the truck and not lost, even if I'm not wowed by the box.


Try copying &amp; pasting your shipping number from the email BB sent you, and then go to the tracking page and paste your number in to initiate a new search. Actually clicking on the link from my August shipping email from BB is taking me to my July tracking results, which also says my box was delivered yesterday when it hasn't been!


----------



## gemstone (Aug 13, 2013)

> > > dude i completely agree. i also don't like the fact that if we don't wear the red clown lipstick,people think our confidence is low. Â
> >
> >
> > That's not what we're saying. We are saying that anyone can pull off bright red lipstick if they have the confidence that they can. It might be a subtle difference between the two concepts, but there *is* a difference.
> ...


----------



## JamieO (Aug 13, 2013)

Its so weird, back when I was subbed before, everyone seemed to complain about how the makeup they were sending out was boring and they weren't sending out enough of it. Now, they seem to be sending out more makeup in brighter, bolder, more fun colors, and everyone wants to complain about how they are getting "clown makeup" and that they can't wear the reds and blah blah blah. I want the brightest, boldest, most fun stuff they can send me! There is just no way BB will ever make everyone happy, so make the best of it. Try new things. You don't like what you got? TRADE IT! It's not as big of a deal as it seems, and it's fun. I just set up a trade to get a NIB UD Ammo Palette in exchange for a couple SS samples and some nail polishes. I am much happier with all my subs now that I have a trade list and have been able to trade what I don't want for the things I do.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 13, 2013)

My box...sent back as undeliverable.  Booooooo, sadface.  I want my clown lippie.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 13, 2013)

So wait. If you're a BB subscriber and you deactivate your account you can re-activate and bypass the waitlist??


----------



## JamieO (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So wait. If you're a BB subscriber and you deactivate your account you can re-activate and bypass the waitlist??


 Yup. At least that's how it's worked out for me the 2 times I've done it. I'm pretty sure that's how it always is.


----------



## gluegungeisha (Aug 13, 2013)

look I just had a crappy box this month. I thought we were allowed to discuss birchboxes on here, good or bad.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## LindaD (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 13, 2013)

Woohoo...my tracking says my box was delivered! *Happy dance* I can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Aug 13, 2013)

Anyone that wanted Miss Jessie's hair conditioner in their BB  and didn't get it..  you can get 2 free samples for $1 shipping... 

  http://www.missjessies.com/shop/Free-Samples?ext=F#.UgpsrCvD-M8


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its so weird, back when I was subbed before, everyone seemed to complain about how the makeup they were sending out was boring and they weren't sending out enough of it. Now, they seem to be sending out more makeup in brighter, bolder, more fun colors, and everyone wants to complain about how they are getting "clown makeup" and that they can't wear the reds and blah blah blah. I want the brightest, boldest, most fun stuff they can send me! There is just no way BB will ever make everyone happy, so make the best of it. Try new things. You don't like what you got? TRADE IT! It's not as big of a deal as it seems, and it's fun. I just set up a trade to get a NIB UD Ammo Palette in exchange for a couple SS samples and some nail polishes. I am much happier with all my subs now that I have a trade list and have been able to trade what I don't want for the things I do.







 Yes!  With any subscription box you will get items you're not thrilled about.  I think we just get tired of people complaining about their box when it should be apparent that this is a discovery service, so things will be hit and miss for everyone.  It's only a $10 investment (fewer if you count points as a "rebate") and is meant to be fun and exciting.  Of course people can express their likes and dislikes, but none of us want this to be like the facebook page -- full of complainers who don't understand how a discovery service works.

It has a lot to do with *how *you complain... it's one thing to say something doesn't work with your skin tone but will look awesome on a lot of people, and another to say it's a horrible color in general and "why don't they look at my profile" (wah wah wah) Sorry to be complaining about complaining! haha


----------



## Steffi (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Try copying &amp; pasting your shipping number from the email BB sent you, and then go to the tracking page and paste your number in to initiate a new search. Actually clicking on the link from my August shipping email from BB is taking me to my July tracking results, which also says my box was delivered yesterday when it hasn't been!


 Okay, I thought I'd done that but went to do it again juuuust in case, and yeah, just shows electronic info received.  It's really really strange how the ups-mi site is now showing me July's tracking info though when it was showing me August's info before.  Color me confused.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2013)

> My day-to-day life is pretty casual (not a lot of college students running around with bright red lipstick on), but it'll probably be something I'll turn to when I go out or if there's an event I have to dress up for.


 Jeans, long-sleeved black t-shirt, and rock that red! College is where I got hooked on red lipstick -- in Portland and Seattle during the grunge era, when brown lipstick ruled the day. You can be a trendsetter!


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 13, 2013)

Maybe I used the wrong word? 

Honestly people can hate their boxes and whatever they get. I was trying to say that maybe people shouldn't shoot down a product before they try it because the color is out of their comfort zone. Plus you can always tone down a color by layering too. 

Also someone was mentioning why on earth BB would send a red lip product and not a more wearable shade or something... but there isn't a universal magical shade for everyone. And some people hate neutral shades. It's always nice to try before buying a full size and hating a shade that way.

I'm not saying that you ladies are less confident or have low self esteem bc they don't want to wear a red lip.

I think my point was to be open minded and if you try it with a positive mindset you might be surprised and like a bright color!

Ex: I never thought I would like bright pinks or anything that looks purple in the tube but they look awesome on me! (IMO LOL)

Also Cookie, as far as I know, can rock any lip hahahahaha


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JamieO (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why, thank you!


 WHAT?!? No way. You look great!! There's no way I would've thought you were past mid-30s at most!


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 13, 2013)

I wasn't a big fan of either of my boxes, which is why I haven't really replied in the last few days. They were pretty "meh" but I'm not going to complain. Win some months, lose some! I got the Coastal Scents eye shadow, but it came broken. I wasn't going to use it anyway so it's not really worth complaining to Birchbox about. I also got my Hautelook Spring beauty bag yesterday and the eyeshadow and blush were both broken. I emailed Hautelook and they gave me a 20% discount on it. Yesterday was a bad day for powders in my mail! I did however, make a trade for the Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume, and I'm in loooove! I will definitely be ordering the full size!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why, thank you!


 Welcome to the over 50 club....I'll save you a seat since you're not quite ready to join me, you youngster! I agree with everyone, you don't look anywhere near 50!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wasn't a big fan of either of my boxes, which is why I haven't really replied in the last few days. They were pretty "meh" but I'm not going to complain. Win some months, lose some! I got the Coastal Scents eye shadow, but it came broken. I wasn't going to use it anyway so it's not really worth complaining to Birchbox about. I also got my Hautelook Spring beauty bag yesterday and the eyeshadow and blush were both broken. I emailed Hautelook and they gave me a 20% discount on it. Yesterday was a bad day for powders in my mail!
> 
> I did however, make a trade for the Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume, and I'm in loooove! I will definitely be ordering the full size!


 My Hautelook bag is supposed to be delivered today...I'm ascared! LOL


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Hautelook bag is supposed to be delivered today...I'm ascared! LOL


 Brace yourself. My blush arrived intact, but the Lorac eyeshadow was broken.


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welcome to the over 50 club....I'll save you a seat since you're not quite ready to join me, you youngster! I agree with everyone, you don't look anywhere near 50!


I keep telling my kids 50 is the new 30,(and they just look at me like I am crazy) LOL


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Hautelook bag is supposed to be delivered today...I'm ascared! LOL


 Crossing my fingers for you!  I got the spring bag and everything arrived in tact..  Which is more than I can say for my BB this month... it came totally smooshed.  But they're sending me a replacement box, so it's a-okay.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 13, 2013)

> My Hautelook bag is supposed to be delivered today...I'm ascared! LOL


 There was NO wrapping whatsoever. It was just the bag tossed in a box. Hopefully yours had a gentler journey! Luckily the Suki was ok. It's in a glass jar. It's tough though because I accidentally dropped it on my bathroom floor this morning! Doh!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Brace yourself. My blush arrived intact, but the Lorac eyeshadow was broken.


 I'm braced, but I don't know how you can possibly prepare yourself for makeup gore. I saw some of the pictures and it is just WRONG! Oh the humanity!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I keep telling my kids 50 is the new 30,(and they just look at me like I am crazy) LOL


 There is no possible way you are anywhere near 50!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There was NO wrapping whatsoever. It was just the bag tossed in a box. Hopefully yours had a gentler journey! Luckily the Suki was ok. It's in a glass jar. It's tough though because I accidentally dropped it on my bathroom floor this morning! Doh!


 Really worried about the Suki. I had a really bad one from BB last month. I'm hoping for something better this time.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Crossing my fingers for you!  I got the spring bag and everything arrived in tact..  Which is more than I can say for my BB this month... it came totally smooshed.  But they're sending me a replacement box, so it's a-okay.


 I'm so glad they are making it right for you!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 13, 2013)

> I wasn't a big fan of either of my boxes, which is why I haven't really replied in the last few days. They were pretty "meh" but I'm not going to complain. Win some months, lose some! I got the Coastal Scents eye shadow, but it came broken. I wasn't going to use it anyway so it's not really worth complaining to Birchbox about. I also got my Hautelook Spring beauty bag yesterday and the eyeshadow and blush were both broken. I emailed Hautelook and they gave me a 20% discount on it. Yesterday was a bad day for powders in my mail! I did however, make a trade for the Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume, and I'm in loooove! I will definitely be ordering the full size!


 I'd email BB and get some points at least! They're apparently out of the CS quad. Mine was broken and my shower gel tube busted so they're sending a replacement box and I'm super relieved they're out of the CS lol! On the HauteLook bag, uggggh! I had a few damaged items in my summer bag, along with the fact that the "polka dot bag" was a cardboard insert in a clear bag. I got my $4 credit and won't be buying from HauteLook again. I can always find everything they sell elsewhere for less anyway. I've had bad sub mojo this month, so I'm placing an UD order to make up for it lol!


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 13, 2013)

I just got my box today!!! It was box 14 and the lip color was, speak of the devil, it's a red color!! Lol

I got it in Red Velvet. I had wanted to try Disco Fever bc Cookie made it look amazing haha

I'm going to try it out later, I'm planning a lips post on my blog, and so far I have the colors Get Naked and Peony as well. 

Woohoo!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> WHAT?!? No way. You look great!! There's no way I would've thought you were past mid-30s at most!


 Aww thanks! Y'all know how to make a girl feel good, lol.



> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wasn't a big fan of either of my boxes, which is why I haven't really replied in the last few days. They were pretty "meh" but I'm not going to complain. Win some months, lose some! I got the Coastal Scents eye shadow, but it came broken. I wasn't going to use it anyway so it's not really worth complaining to Birchbox about. I also got my Hautelook Spring beauty bag yesterday and the eyeshadow and blush were both broken. I emailed Hautelook and they gave me a 20% discount on it. Yesterday was a bad day for powders in my mail!
> 
> I did however, make a trade for the Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume, and I'm in loooove! I will definitely be ordering the full size!


 My blush was ok...but the eye shadow was just a bit broken. My suki however, dried out and gross. I did contact Haute Look to see what they say...totally forgot to mention the eye shadow as I was so bummed about the suki.



> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welcome to the over 50 club....I'll save you a seat since you're not quite ready to join me, you youngster! I agree with everyone, you don't look anywhere near 50!
> Not quite ready to join the club, but very close!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe I used the wrong word?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is no possible way you are anywhere near 50!


I am 50, Thanks


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am 50, Thanks


 Wow! I stand corrected. I would not have guessed it for a moment. You wear it well!


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! I stand corrected. I would not have guessed it for a moment. You wear it well!


Thank you. Believe me when I say if there is someone who should have all kinda wrinkles it would be me. 5 kids..3 girls which I thought i would not survive their teenage years, it was like one was getting over the hormone changes and here came the other lol and I am a breast cancer survivor. I truly believe I was bless with good genes.


----------



## abreeskye (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OKay kids! Everyone post what color of lipstick you got if you got one! I want to buy some more and I need to know what would look good on a pale girl!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got Dusk till dawn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm uber pale and received Kitty ... and I LOVE it.


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 13, 2013)

Received my box

Malin+ Goetz

Mally Liner in Sailor

Uniq one Hair treatment

Whish Coconut milk correcting gel

Whish deodorant wipe


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 13, 2013)

I still don't like red lipstick.


----------



## abreeskye (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wasn't a big fan of either of my boxes, which is why I haven't really replied in the last few days. They were pretty "meh" but I'm not going to complain. Win some months, lose some! I got the Coastal Scents eye shadow, but it came broken. I wasn't going to use it anyway so it's not really worth complaining to Birchbox about. I also got my Hautelook Spring beauty bag yesterday and the eyeshadow and blush were both broken. I emailed Hautelook and they gave me a 20% discount on it. Yesterday was a bad day for powders in my mail!
> 
> I did however, make a trade for the Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume, and I'm in loooove! I will definitely be ordering the full size!


I received my Hautelook spring bag yesterday as well ... and both my eyeshadow and blush were broken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I can't say enough good things about their customer service ... they gave me a credit too!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm extremely pale (people joke that I'll glow in the dark), but I wear shorts!  Granted they're not short shorts since I'm not exactly a small girl(I like Bermuda length shorts if I can find them  that fit right) but shorts are a necessity here in SE Virginia in the summer. haha.





> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm super pale and I wear shorts too.  I just recently bought a few pairs of those neon workout shorts that have been so popular this year.  Might as well distract them from the whiteness of my legs with NEON GREEN!!!
> ...


 Hahahaha, well, I'm not saying pale people CAN'T wear shorts....just Cookie can't wear shorts. Believe me, I would LOVE to! I'm a bad combination of REALLY LONG legs, plus their thicker from ballet training/teaching AND I'm overweight so their curvy! All in all, it makes a whole lotta whiteness being shown! I'm actually that weird girl who will still wear light sweaters and 3/4 sleeves with full jeans in the summer. Mainly because I spend all my time indoors anyhow. The sun is not my friend.



&lt;------- he looks friendly, don't let it fool you! LOL Ya'll do me proud and wear those shorts though!



> Originally Posted by *abreeskye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm uber pale and received Kitty ... and I LOVE it.


 What does Kitty look like? and is it sad I really want it because of the name?


----------



## Dawn Horton (Aug 13, 2013)

oooh September spoiler already on Instagram!  Ruffian boys nail lacquer.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 13, 2013)

My favorite red is Be a Bombshell "Hot Mess". Not all reds work for me, I do better with berry or raisin (Clinique's Black Honey is perfect for me) Constantly pushing red lips or "the new black" is just lazy fashion-speak from the magazines to me. Red lips are no more universally flattering than the brown lips that was pushed in the 80s. Ditto blue eyeshadow. People aren't cookie cutters, thank God! (no reference to Chesire intended, so don't go cutting on her y'all)

  When trying something new, turn away from the mirror 30 seconds after applying. Turn around, what is your eye immediately drawn to? If it were on a stranger what would your gut reaction be? This technique can help give a more accurate assessment.

  Don't feel bad if a color doesn't work for you, there are tons of colors to choose from. If red does work for you, flaunt it! Finding your own "it" colors is half the fun of makeup!


----------



## Steffi (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hahahaha  I'm overweight and have thick legs(I've always worked jobs where I'm running around all day long and was super active when I was younger). It's super humid here where I am or I would love to wear jeans year round!  I avoid going outside in the summer if I can too.  I burn super fast.  Heck, the last couple of times I went to the beach I had blister-burns, even with sunblock.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you. Believe me when I say if there is someone who should have all kinda wrinkles it would be me. 5 kids..3 girls which I thought i would not survive their teenage years, it was like one was getting over the hormone changes and here came the other lol and I am a breast cancer survivor. I truly believe I was bless with good genes.


 My mom is a breast cancer survivor as well. My hat is off to you again! Definitely good genes I would say!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I still don't like red lipstick.


 hahahh I don't either. Or really any lipstick for that matter, but red lipstick really doesn't like me. Ohwell, to each his own. I got the lipstick in Disco Fever? this month, and its headed straight to my trade list, I can't wear bright colors.


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom is a breast cancer survivor as well. My hat is off to you again! Definitely good genes I would say!


Go Mom!!!! Thanks.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Go Mom!!!! Thanks.


 My mom is amazing. She had the surgery, wow, I think it has been about 22 years ago now. I thank God for her every day. She is 80 now and still feisty. I think it is a combination of good genes and feistiness. LOL


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dawn Horton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oooh September spoiler already on Instagram!  Ruffian boys nail lacquer.


 Isn't that the one where they asked BB subscribers to vote for colors like... AGES ago?  I remember an orange, a purple, a green... and they were all named after foxes and hunting and... hang on.




*runs off to Google*


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 13, 2013)

Aha! We picked 3 of the 5 colors in an online vote. (I don't know if they ever announced the winners.  I remember picking Hedge Fund, Fox Hunt, and Delirium)


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom is amazing. She had the surgery, wow, I think it has been about 22 years ago now. I thank God for her every day. She is 80 now and still feisty. I think it is a combination of good genes and feistiness. LOL


I had the surgery, chemo and radiation 3 years ago and so far so good. Yes you have to go into it with a positive attitude and I am feisty too lol. I am happy to hear she is doing well.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aha! We picked 3 of the 5 colors in an online vote. (I don't know if they ever announced the winners.  I remember picking Hedge Fund, Fox Hunt, and Delirium)


 I remember this now...I have no idea what I voted for though, lol.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Aug 13, 2013)

I just have to say, all the little samples and products Birchbox has sent me came in so handy last night. I had a photo shoot yesterday and they back combed my ENTIRE head. all I could think the entire time they were doing it was how horrible it was going to be too get it brushed out. Thank you Birchbox for sending me that Beauty Protector spray! It helped the knots come out so so much easier. I used almost an entire sample size bottle though. : ( Looks like I am going to be purchasing a full size!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 13, 2013)

Lipstick in Kitty (from Birchbox) with Urban Decay lipliner in Naked (from HauteLook Beauty Bag).  Really excited to pair these two colors together!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think it's going to have Kitty (which I want) because the Trio on that box I think was for the classics. I'm getting that box I think and it'll be here tomorrow. Woot!


 Oh, ok Jannie. I thought Classics was last month and neutral this month. But either way, I'll use it or toss it in my trade pile, lol!


----------



## LindaD (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks great! Your lips are very pretty.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lovely!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not included in the boxes this month, but it was featured in the spoiler video...
> 
> ...


 That's not good! I have been looking for an antiperspirant/deodorant replacement which is free of aluminum. I tried Kiss My Face (or whatever) based on reviews, but I think it made me smell worse, lol! I am concerned about the link they suspect between deodorant and breast cancer. But, one can't go about all stinky everywhere now can one?! Sad. You'd think someone would come up with a real solution.


----------



## LindaD (Aug 13, 2013)

Those of you who got box #43 (bobby pins, Juice Beauty moisturizer, Violet Oasis argan oil, Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery and Super Sweetback, and ModelCo lipstick), what color lipstick did you get? My box was scheduled to arrive on the 10th, but USPS doesn't even think it has it yet.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Those of you who got box #43 (bobby pins, Juice Beauty moisturizer, Violet Oasis argan oil, Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery and Super Sweetback, and ModelCo lipstick), what color lipstick did you get? My box was scheduled to arrive on the 10th, but USPS doesn't even think it has it yet.


 I got Dusk 'til Dawn in box 43


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I disagree about the red lipstick/confidence thing. I put on red lipstick and look in the mirror and cringe. I look terrible in red lipstick. Orange reds, blue reds, red reds, honestly they all make me look harsh and gaudy. It's not about confidence it's about how I perceive how I look. I don't want to wear something that looks bad on me. I don't care what others think, I wear what I like and I don't like red lipstick. I've received three red lippies from BB and I've tossed or given away all of them after I tried to wear them for a few weeks. Of course, I'm getting the red Stila lipstick; BB thinks this fair skinned brunette needs another one!


 
I generally agree. Red is almost impossible for me to pull off. I did find a Sephora gloss that was sheer red I liked (discontinued now, sadly). I also like Besame's crimson lip/cheek tint and their red lip gloss pot. For me, sheer is key, and it needs to kind of look like I just ate a cherry popsicle, lol! Anyway, I still don't like heavy red lipsticks with full coverage. I think the Beso might be too heavy, so if I ever get it, I'll probably try to trade it.


----------



## tasertag (Aug 13, 2013)

> Oh, ok Jannie. I thought Classics was last month and neutral this month. But either way, I'll use it or toss it in my trade pile, lol!


 This month I've seen Kitty and Dusk til Dawn from the neutrals and Disco Fever from the classic trio. Last month was Get Naked from the neutral and Peony from the classic. I traded for Get Naked last month and got Kitty this month. Love them both plus they smell good!


----------



## gemstone (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh, ok Jannie. I thought Classics was last month and neutral this month. But either way, I'll use it or toss it in my trade pile, lol!
> ...


----------



## tasertag (Aug 13, 2013)

> Red velvet also has show up this month


 Oooo good catch. I missed it!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aha! We picked 3 of the 5 colors in an online vote. (I don't know if they ever announced the winners.  I remember picking Hedge Fund, Fox Hunt, and Delirium)


 OOOoooo, yeah! I chose Delirium, Fox Hunt and Hedge Fund! Preeeeetty!



> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks GORGEOUS on your skin tone! Love it!


----------



## Xiang (Aug 13, 2013)

> I just got my box today!!! It was box 14 and the lip color was, speak of the devil, it's a red color!! Lol I got it in Red Velvet. I had wanted to try Disco Fever bc Cookie made it look amazing haha I'm going to try it out later, I'm planning a lips post on my blog, and so far I have the colors Get Naked and Peony as well.Â  Woohoo!


 Oohh that's my second box but i won't get it till the 17th. Are there any swatches available out there for red velvet? Thank you! Thank you! =)


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 13, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

not sure this is quoting you like it's supposed to!?  I LOVE a red lip, but prefer something more on the sheer side, esp. for everyday wear.  If the beso's intensity bothers you try to sheer it out with some gloss on your lips first, then a light swipe of beso!  MAC makes a nice sheer red lippie - Lady Bug!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2013)

> Oh, ok Jannie. I thought Classics was last month and neutral this month. But either way, I'll use it or toss it in my trade pile, lol!


 There was one classic (Peony) and one neutral (Get Naked, I think) last month. I ended up with both of them.


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There was one classic (Peony) and one neutral (Get Naked, I think) last month. I ended up with both of them.


 Did you end up using your Get Naked? I received it as well and its still sitting unused, debating about whether to throw it into the trade pile.  My lips are pretty pigmented so I"m always afraid of trying "nudes"; do you know what color it leans toward? Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Aug 13, 2013)

Just joined the 2 sub club :-D 

Anyone know what they've been sending out in the welcome boxes lately? Or is it pretty random?


----------



## basementsong (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's not good! I have been looking for an antiperspirant/deodorant replacement which is free of aluminum. I tried Kiss My Face (or whatever) based on reviews, but I think it made me smell worse, lol! I am concerned about the link they suspect between deodorant and breast cancer. But, one can't go about all stinky everywhere now can one?! Sad. You'd think someone would come up with a real solution.


I've never tried this so I can't speak to the product, but I read some good things about Soapwalla Deodorant Cream a few weeks ago on blogs. Here's a link: http://soapwallakitchen.com/collections/all/products/deodorant-cream

Some details from their site:

_"Soapwalla does not use aluminum zirconium in our Deodorant Cream; aluminum zirconium cause skin cells to swell and in turn pinch your sweat glands closed in order to keep them from releasing perspiration. Please therefore note that our Deodorant Cream is not an antiperspirant."_


----------



## gemstone (Aug 13, 2013)

box 35:





Box 14:





lipstick is red velvet!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Just joined the 2 sub club :-DÂ  Anyone know what they've been sending out in the welcome boxes lately? Or is it pretty random?


 Got mine last month, but I would put money on color club and Whish being in them still.


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 13, 2013)

Got my box today. They left out the KMS California Spray sample, which was the one I was most excited to try. My box actually contained more foils than not because of that. I shot them an email, so hopefully they have that spray left in stock. I also tried out Beso. Er...I don't know, man. I don't think I have the confidence to wear something that stark. It's a shame because I don't know anyone else who'd want it, and I can't trade it because it's already open. At least the Whish Exfoliating Body Wash smells good this time. It's kinda coconut scented. I hope this formula is better than the shaving cream formula.


----------



## casey anne (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> box 35:
> ...


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 13, 2013)

Got my box, they lied about it being undeliverable, because it is delivered!

This color would make my teeth look white if I had kept it OFF my teeth.  Stila in Beso:


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2013)

> Did you end up using your Get Naked? I received it as well and its still sitting unused, debating about whether to throw it into the trade pile. Â My lips are pretty pigmented so I"m always afraid of trying "nudes"; do you know what color it leans toward? Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Nope, it's in my swap pile. I tried the Peony and wasn't impressed with the formula, so I didn't bother trying Get Naked.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Aug 13, 2013)

> Spoiler: my boxes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: my boxes!



those are great boxes!


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> box 35:
> ...


----------



## gemstone (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## brandarae (Aug 13, 2013)

My box contents:





Malin + Goetz face moisturizer - 2 packets

Mally Beauty - Waterproof eyeliner in Sailor

uniqONE Hair treatment

Whish - Coconut Milk Correcting Gel

Whish - Hair Inhibiting Deodorant Swipes, 1 packet (the "beauty extra")


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box, they lied about it being undeliverable, because it is delivered!
> 
> This color would make my teeth look white if I had kept it OFF my teeth.  Stila in Beso:


It looks gorgeous on you! and OH MY GOODNESS, so jealous your teeth are fabulously white and you have an AH-MAZING smile!


----------



## brittneygg (Aug 13, 2013)

I got box 7, the party co lipstick in disco fever, and the tape came a day late for an event which I could have really used it for. Oh well, the feet wipes I guess I will find use for, I do have a 3 year old after all and the moisturizer I gave to a family member (dang citrus allergy).


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 13, 2013)

wow is the oil sample tiny, it looked so much bigger in pictures lol. i swear as a non-lip person I get every single lip product they send. 'dawn till dusk' was the only color of the six I wasn't too keen on but I'll try it anyway first.

it's weird, I liked my box way better after I peeked at my page...but now that it's in front of me i'm not that excited. don't know why. will try everything though!
Had to go pick it up at my post office but it's here!


----------



## casey anne (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> box 35:
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok, that's who I want to be when I grow up.
> There's a reason I usually refer to her as HELEN MOTHERFUCKING MIRREN. All-caps and profanity are required. She was 62 when someone got a shot of her on a boat in a hot pink bikini, and I could only dream of looking that good. This is a woman who got bored last year or the year before, was watching _America's Next Top Model_, and decided that she needed to dye her hair purple right before some big event. The only thing she's too old for is pregnancy.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasn't a big fan of either of my boxes, which is why I haven't really replied in the last few days. They were pretty "meh" but I'm not going to complain. Win some months, lose some! I got the Coastal Scents eye shadow, but it came broken. I wasn't going to use it anyway so it's not really worth complaining to Birchbox about. I also got my Hautelook Spring beauty bag yesterday and the eyeshadow and blush were both broken. I emailed Hautelook and they gave me a 20% discount on it. Yesterday was a bad day for powders in my mail!
> 
> ...


 I'd email BB and get some points at least! They're apparently out of the CS quad. Mine was broken and my shower gel tube busted so they're sending a replacement box and I'm super relieved they're out of the CS lol!

On the HauteLook bag, uggggh! I had a few damaged items in my summer bag, along with the fact that the "polka dot bag" was a cardboard insert in a clear bag. I got my $4 credit and won't be buying from HauteLook again. I can always find everything they sell elsewhere for less anyway.

I've had bad sub mojo this month, so I'm placing an UD order to make up for it lol!

*It was pretty obvious from the pictures that the bag was clear. They even showed all of the products inside of the bag. *





Quote:

Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Lipstick in Kitty (from Birchbox) with Urban Decay lipliner in Naked (from HauteLook Beauty Bag).  Really excited to pair these two colors together!
*This looks great on you! *


----------



## basementsong (Aug 13, 2013)

Got my box 14 today! I was a little apprehensive about the Red Velvet ModelCo lipstick, because I got that orange-red Mirenese earlier this year that wasn't a good color for me, and the Bombshell Hot Mess red lip gloss from last December's Ipsy which was REALLY not good for my skin tone! (Both went to my sister, who also had no luck with the Mirenese but could work with the Bombshell gloss!) But I ended up back on the ModelCo product page for the lipstick trios today and saw that BB described Red Velvet as a red with pinky undertones, so I got determine to try this because pinks work better on me.

Legit got home 15 minutes ago, put this lipstick on, and I love it! I agree with what some of you were saying earlier, it's about discovering and trying new things that I wouldn't have. I definitely would have never picked this color for myself! And now I'm all excited because I can wear it when I go out with my BF for our anniversary dinner this weekend.



And also because I can finally keep an awesome lip product and not let my sister benefit off it.



I rented a red dress for a wedding the BF and I are attending in a few weeks, and I hope this lipstick goes with that, too! Just don't want it to be _too_ much red, you know?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 13, 2013)

I guess, but I just got the Pur minerals cc cream I won from the birchblogger contest! The stuff is really good!


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Aug 13, 2013)

My box was missing a one of the samples, what is the best way to contact birchbox to get a fast and helpful response?


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 13, 2013)

> My box was missing a one of the samples, what is the best way to contact birchbox to get a fast and helpful response?


 I've had good luck emailing them, they usually respond within 3 days. However, if you don't want to wait you can call their customer service number. Either way you should get the same response. ETA: Birchbox contact info Here's their number (877) 487 7272 email: [email protected]


----------



## JC327 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aha! We picked 3 of the 5 colors in an online vote. (I don't know if they ever announced the winners.  I remember picking Hedge Fund, Fox Hunt, and Delirium)


 Same ones I picked, I was wondering when they would come out.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those two look good on you, I might just need both.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 13, 2013)

Got my BB yesterday.  I got box 4


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 13, 2013)

> Lipstick in Kitty (from Birchbox) with Urban Decay lipliner in Naked (from HauteLook Beauty Bag). Â Really excited to pair these two colors together!


 Oh that looks gorgeous on you! I have the UD pencil, now I wanna get my hands on Kitty lol!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Those of you who got box #43 (bobby pins, Juice Beauty moisturizer, Violet Oasis argan oil, Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery and Super Sweetback, and ModelCo lipstick), what color lipstick did you get? My box was scheduled to arrive on the 10th, but USPS doesn't even think it has it yet.
> ...


----------



## Charity1217 (Aug 13, 2013)

> I just got my box today!!! It was box 14 and the lip color was, speak of the devil, it's a red color!! Lol I got it in Red Velvet. I had wanted to try Disco Fever bc Cookie made it look amazing haha I'm going to try it out later, I'm planning a lips post on my blog, and so far I have the colors Get Naked and Peony as well.Â  Woohoo!


 Ah man, I'm getting 2 of these boxes. I was hoping for another color because I don't wear red lipstick. Birchbox and Ipsy always send me bright lippies. I have my profiles set to as low key and natural as possible but it doesn't matter.


----------



## Lily V (Aug 13, 2013)

uuhhh, so has anyone ever had birchbox show you one box online and then ship you a completely different box??  Online it shows me getting:

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
TanTowelÂ® Classic Formula Self-Tan Towelettes Half Body
ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick Trio
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Rapid Recovery Treatment
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Super Sweetback Treatment
Coastal ScentsÂ® Neutral Mirage Palette Set
 
What I got today- not even close!  I got a whish exfoliating body wash, deodorant swipe, derma e hydrating mist, Evolvh conditioner, stila beso liquid lipstick... WTH???


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 13, 2013)

My box picture will not update so I did some instagram investigating to see what color Stila I'm getting. I'm impatient. For anyone who is getting Box 19....

http://statigr.am/p/521932720946195637_201687474


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So wait. If you're a BB subscriber and you deactivate your account you can re-activate and bypass the waitlist??


 yup. i do it all the time if i'm broke around the 1st. i wish that my job paid me on the 1st and 15th instead of every other wednesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 13, 2013)

> yup. i do it all the time if i'm broke around the 1st. i wish that my job paid me on the 1st and 15th instead of every other wednesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


But by being every other Wednesday instead of on the 1st and the 15th, you get 26 paychecks a year instead of 24. I call that a win.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 very pretty!


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 13, 2013)

At this point I can wait for the box...just give me a peak!!!! Between BB and Ipsy I am getting a lesson in patience this month...meanwhile Julep is sending things without telling me they are....can't win...good thing someone was home.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had good luck emailing them, they usually respond within 3 days. However, if you don't want to wait you can call their customer service number. Either way you should get the same response.
> 
> ...


 i tweet them or send a private message on facebook and get a response in 24 hrs or less, even on weekends sometimes.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But by being every other Wednesday instead of on the 1st and the 15th, you get 26 paychecks a year instead of 24. I call that a win.


 i didn't think of it like that. also, my rent is always due on the 5th and if it's a non pay-day week it throws me off a little. my fiance and i get paid within 2 days of each other and complain about that and the other bills due on random days all the time, lol


----------



## StellaSunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box picture will not update so I did some instagram investigating to see what color Stila I'm getting. I'm impatient. For anyone who is getting Box 19....
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2013)

> uuhhh, so has anyone ever had birchbox show you one box online and then ship you a completely different box??Â  Online it shows me getting: Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner TanTowelÂ® Classic Formula Self-Tan Towelettes Half Body ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick Trio Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Rapid Recovery Treatment Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Super Sweetback Treatment Coastal ScentsÂ® Neutral Mirage Palette Set Â  What I got today- not even close!Â  I got a whish exfoliating body wash, deodorant swipe, derma e hydrating mist, Evolvh conditioner, stila beso liquid lipstick... WTH???


 Yup, that happened to me last year, although the (wrong) box I received was also missing an item. Just drop them an email! They might send the correct box (and then you will most likely end up with two boxes since they will probably tell you to keep the one you received), or they might give you 100 points and fix your profile to reflect the box you received.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For what it's worth, I make a lot of very bold lip colors work for me by mixing them with another color/balm/gloss.  I very rarely wear the colors as they appear in the tube.  I like a bold lip in my free time, but work in a super conservative office so I prefer to tone it down for my day lip look.  My favorite lipsticks are BRIGHT reds and pinks but if I apply them with a brush and mix with a little lip balm they still give me a punch of color without scaring the 70 old lawyers haha.
> 
> I think any color can be made wearable (for your individual taste) if you get a little creative.


 I agree. Mixing colors, textures, tones, etc. is generally the way to make lipstick work. Now, I don't foresee making an Orange work for me. I just don't like it, so maybe it is more about that than anything else. But bright, red, pink, purple leaning (not dark purple almost black goth)--yeah--use sparingly with a more nude gloss/balm and sometimes it is just enough to liven up the lips without going overboard.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Aug 13, 2013)

I was missing one of my samples in this months box, Coastal Scents eyeshadow..  I was looking on Instagram and noticed a few others that got the same box as me didn't get theirs either.. Anyone get this box and not their eyeshadow????


----------



## JC327 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just joined the 2 sub club :-D
> ...


----------



## Kristen121 (Aug 13, 2013)

"Party Proof" lipstick is not so party proof, but I love it anyway. I got Red Velvet.


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Agree, I love the formula and smell...but it's not "party proof."


----------



## JC327 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box, they lied about it being undeliverable, because it is delivered!
> 
> This color would make my teeth look white if I had kept it OFF my teeth.  Stila in Beso:


 Looks great!


----------



## gemstone (Aug 13, 2013)

> "Party Proof" lipstick is not so party proof, but I love it anyway. I got Red Velvet.


 I am actually not that crazy about a lot of "long wearing" lipsticks. I prefere my methodical setting method of multiple layers, translucent powder, and blotting to be more effective.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its so weird, back when I was subbed before, everyone seemed to complain about how the makeup they were sending out was boring and they weren't sending out enough of it. Now, they seem to be sending out more makeup in brighter, bolder, more fun colors, and everyone wants to complain about how they are getting "clown makeup" and that they can't wear the reds and blah blah blah. I want the brightest, boldest, most fun stuff they can send me! There is just no way BB will ever make everyone happy, so make the best of it. Try new things. You don't like what you got? TRADE IT! It's not as big of a deal as it seems, and it's fun. I just set up a trade to get a NIB UD Ammo Palette in exchange for a couple SS samples and some nail polishes. I am much happier with all my subs now that I have a trade list and have been able to trade what I don't want for the things I do.


 Well, I haven't been subbed to BB or followed the BB threads here long enough to track the subbers' overall attitude to BB makeup. I guess for me, I wish they would not go to either extreme. I don't like boring or too dark nudes, but I also don't like too bright reds. Of the 2, I would prefer the bolder colors because I find it easier to tone down bright than to pep up dull, but that's just me, perhaps. I would like to use Kitty as an example. For some reason, that seems to be the #1 shade in demand out of all the Model Co lipsticks they sent out. I want it too! But, out of my 2 boxes, I already got the dull, dark, nude Dusk Til Dawn and it appears I am getting the red hot Red Velvet. So yep--getting both of those extremes I said I didn't want, lol! I am going to try to trade Dusk (may keep Velvet), but the problem with trading is sometimes there appears to be an item or color that is so much in demand, so 'mainstream' that it is hard to get in a trade. Kitty seems to be just that color. If so many people like it and are seeking it in a trade, that says to me it is a prime example of what *most* people would be wanting. So if they would find out what it is about Kitty that makes it so popular and seek to send *more* like Kitty and *less* like Dusk or Velvet, those who did want Dusk or Velvet would have an easier time trading to get them, I would think. My guess is that Kitty is that happy medium--nude enough to pull off without being too bright, but with just a hint of pink. Anyway, I don't see Birchbox as being high up on my list of go to makeup companies. I DO like getting makeup in my BB, but most of the brands they offer don't seem to appeal to me. I can't see buying a trio of Model Co where I might only really like 1 color when I can spend the same money to buy one of the new Urban Decay lipsticks or a Dior Addict color I would love! But if I get a color I like or I can trade for a color I like, it is a little treat. I do try to encourage them sending out makeup samples primarily by buying The Balm products at BB. I tend to purchase from Sephora, but since they don't carry The Balm anyway, using the BB point system is nice. I've also bought a couple of Stila products and I have my eye on a few others. Cargo comes to mind. Sorry. Don't know why I got so carried away with this post, lol, but I did! I guess I just wish BB would seek that middle ground that most anyone would like when they send out makeup samples, and maybe let us buy the duller or brighter colors from them. But either way, if it is quality makeup, I can either use it or *try* to trade it. I just don't think you can overlook the fact that some colors seem to be so much less popular than others when it comes to trading. Sometimes you get stuck with something you don't like or really want. It does happen.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> uuhhh, so has anyone ever had birchbox show you one box online and then ship you a completely different box??  Online it shows me getting:
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Congrats!


----------



## gemstone (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've never tried this so I can't speak to the product, but I read some good things about Soapwalla Deodorant Cream a few weeks ago on blogs. Here's a link: http://soapwallakitchen.com/collections/all/products/deodorant-cream
> ...


 Thank you for the tip, I will look into this! But sadly, especially since I am overweight and live in the south, giving up antiperspirant may not be an option.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 13, 2013)

> "Party Proof" lipstick is not so party proof, but I love it anyway. I got Red Velvet.


 I have the same wine glasses as you, only I have the blue ones! Best glasses ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> not sure this is quoting you like it's supposed to!?  I LOVE a red lip, but prefer something more on the sheer side, esp. for everyday wear.  If the beso's intensity bothers you try to sheer it out with some gloss on your lips first, then a light swipe of beso!  MAC makes a nice sheer red lippie - Lady Bug!


 I don't think I'm getting the Beso this month. My concern would be it appears to be an Orangey type of red. I might consider trading it if I ever do get it. I'll just have to see how it looks in person first. But if I did try to wear it, I'm almost certain I would be trying to sheer it out some, lol!


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Congrats!


----------



## bwgraham (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So wait. If you're a BB subscriber and you deactivate your account you can re-activate and bypass the waitlist??


 worked for me this way as well.... ipsy on the other hand... I stopped one month and have been wait listed for the past two months now and still on it...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I really liked it at first, but it didn't seem to wear well on me down here in the south with the heat and humidity. I decided to put up the rest of my sample to try it again when the weather gets cooler. Could be something I would purchase for fall and winter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Aug 13, 2013)

I have to say, birchbox keep sending me all the reds!

beso I actually bought last winter at sephora:





Vapour beauty in ravish from my second box in I think april of 2012:





(this is more red in person, but the lighting is poor right now)

Modelco in red velvet:





Mirenesse in flirty kiss from a few months ago:





red on red:





I can't remember which one this one was tbh 





Sorry for that ode to red, and 1,000 pictures of my lips, but I tried to limit pictures of my face while still giving my love to all the red


----------



## lilsxkitten (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say, birchbox keep sending me all the reds!
> 
> ...


You wear it well!  I love the "yearbook" of red lip products sent out by Birchbox!


----------



## tasertag (Aug 13, 2013)

> I have to say, birchbox keep sending me all the reds! beso I actually bought last winter at sephora:
> 
> Vapour beauty in ravish from my second box in I think april of 2012:
> 
> ...


 You rock the red beautifully.


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say, birchbox keep sending me all the reds!
> 
> ...


 Gorgeous!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say, birchbox keep sending me all the reds!
> 
> ...


Red is your COLOR dollface! I love it! Especially Beso


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey girls, im currently a ipsy subscriber but I signed up for birchbox and just got off the waitlist im just debating if its worth it! Some one please tell me your opinions. I feel like Its just the foil packets that worry me and might not make it worth the money :/


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 13, 2013)

HI!!! I'm BACCCCK! Just got home from being out of town for a while. It was nice to see all boxes stacked up when I got home. So much unboxing!

Here are my two BB's. I got Model, Inc. in Kitty which is a nice stuble color which I'm not used to it. I can make it to work. Then, my 2nd box has a 100% Pure lipstick in Dark Mauve color which is really dark. I'm not used to that color. It kinda makes me to look old but maybe a dab with lighter color gloss or whatever to make it look prettier.

I know I'm like 100+ posts behind; however, I was able to read some when I can in/out being out of town. My mobile's memory is full so I have to get start on unloading that its not easy to upload pictures that it kept freezing.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say, birchbox keep sending me all the reds!
> 
> beso I actually bought last winter at sephora:


 this shade looks so perfect on you! for some reason beso looks darker on you than others (might be the blue top hahah). but it really fits you well.


----------



## gemstone (Aug 13, 2013)

...needless to say the perfect coral mirenesse that so many people loved (the soft, shimmery coral) was unflattering/too shimmery for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

which just goes to show that colors are so different for everyone! (I am sending it to my mom soon! I already tried it on so I can't trade it unfortunately.  I have this problem a lot, I always immediately try almost every thing I get, so m trading as been limited).


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 13, 2013)

Confession: I cancelled Birchbox after my July box...but I'm still creeping on this thread (and I'm going to the NYC Birchbox event on Thursday) 



 &lt;-- apparently this is a ninja?


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say, birchbox keep sending me all the reds!
> 
> ...


 i really like the top pic the best! beso looks amazing on you!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *outdoorbarbie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey girls, im currently a ipsy subscriber but I signed up for birchbox and just got off the waitlist im just debating if its worth it! Some one please tell me your opinions. I feel like Its just the foil packets that worry me and might not make it worth the money :/


 It depends on what you want/what you're looking for. If you want big products to try out, Ipsy is definitely worth it, they're pretty consistent with big products. I've never seen an entire birchbox with all foil packets, but foil packets aren't uncommon. If you're looking to try high end brands that you wouldn't normally buy then it's a good fit. BUT, because it's mostly high end (they feature some good quality drug store brands and those are usually generous samples) you're not going to get as many full sized products as you would with Ipsy, who carries more moderate brands. Also Ipsy is pretty consistently makeup, whereas birchbox does a good job of mixing makeup/hair care/skin care/perfume/lifestyle items.


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *outdoorbarbie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey girls, im currently a ipsy subscriber but I signed up for birchbox and just got off the waitlist im just debating if its worth it! Some one please tell me your opinions. I feel like Its just the foil packets that worry me and might not make it worth the money :/


 Honestly, a lot of the times the foils are pretty generous samples. They're just in annoying packaging.


----------



## bwgraham (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say, birchbox keep sending me all the reds!
> 
> ...


 
lucky you! they

all look great~ tried my beso today... put it on and my daughter (12)  first reaction:  "you look like a freak...."  husband came into the room and said "whats up with your lips?"    he didnt like it at all...wish I could wear it like you do...  but no way. guess I wont be wearing this color  around town lol


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2013)

> Honestly, a lot of the times the foils are pretty generous samples. They're just in annoying packaging.Â


 I find that a lot of the packets have a whole lot more in them than the itty bitty fiddly tubes. Or at least it seems like a more honest presentation of the size.


----------



## CBritt (Aug 14, 2013)

So got home to find my box waiting for me!! Box #10, so bright red lip color. I tried it on and I like the way it looks, I love that it's a matte color. Also my CS eyeshadow is a hot mess. I noticed it was broken before I opened it thankfully, because it would have went everywhere. I actually like the colors I got, especially the one that was broken 



, but what can ya do. 

 



Also in my box was the WEI Buffing Beads, Foot Wipes, MIYU spray and tea.


----------



## brittneygg (Aug 14, 2013)

I was just thinking, remember when this thread started, someone posted about the benefit primer that just recently came out? I wonder if that will be in next month's box? Was that in any of the boxes? did anyone get it? I don't recall seeing it in the box pages.


----------



## brittneygg (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CBritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So got home to find my box waiting for me!! Box #10, so bright red lip color. I tried it on and I like the way it looks, I love that it's a matte color. Also my CS eyeshadow is a hot mess. I noticed it was broken before I opened it thankfully, because one of the colors was broken. I actually like the colors I got, especially the one that was broken
> 
> ...


 bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know a lot of people mentioned that they are not a fan of this brand, I personally have never tried them, but love new eyeshadows, I hope next month we see some eye shadow quads again.


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was missing one of my samples in this months box, Coastal Scents eyeshadow..  I was looking on Instagram and noticed a few others that got the same box as me didn't get theirs either.. Anyone get this box and not their eyeshadow????


 i have the same box and I'm missing the same sample as you


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 14, 2013)

Apparently Birchbox is just leaving stuff out of boxes this month. Damn.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say, birchbox keep sending me all the reds!
> 
> ...


 They all look great on you!


----------



## gemstone (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CBritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So got home to find my box waiting for me!! Box #10, so bright red lip color. I tried it on and I like the way it looks, I love that it's a matte color. Also my CS eyeshadow is a hot mess. I noticed it was broken before I opened it thankfully, because it would have went everywhere. I actually like the colors I got, especially the one that was broken
> 
> ...


 I'm not surprised that one broke, when i swatched mine it was pretty crumbly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (and it was perfect when I opened it)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CBritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So got home to find my box waiting for me!! Box #10, so bright red lip color. I tried it on and I like the way it looks, I love that it's a matte color. Also my CS eyeshadow is a hot mess. I noticed it was broken before I opened it thankfully, because it would have went everywhere. I actually like the colors I got, especially the one that was broken
> 
> ...


Noooooooooooooooo



That's the saddest thing I've seen today and that's SUCH a gorgeous quad! You have my sincere condolences!


----------



## EmpressMelli (Aug 14, 2013)

After reading through a lot of these posts I'm really wishing I didn't try Kitty on. It's exactly the same color as my lips and I can get the same look with some lip balm. Bummer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sounds like it would have been good for trading


----------



## CBritt (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Noooooooooooooooo
> ...


 Thanks! Now that I think about it I have some spare jars and I could more than likely salvage it.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *outdoorbarbie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey girls, im currently a ipsy subscriber but I signed up for birchbox and just got off the waitlist im just debating if its worth it! Some one please tell me your opinions. I feel like Its just the foil packets that worry me and might not make it worth the money :/


 I've had BB since November and I have been happy so far, got my second account in July. I haven't received too many foil packets  or fragrances.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CBritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! Now that I think about it I have some spare jars and I could more than likely salvage it.






QUICK! Call an eyeshadow doctor! SAVE THE EYESHADOW! (closest smiley I could find to a doctor LOL)


----------



## abreeskye (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brittneygg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just thinking, remember when this thread started, someone posted about the benefit primer that just recently came out? I wonder if that will be in next month's box? Was that in any of the boxes? did anyone get it? I don't recall seeing it in the box pages.


*I really, REALLY hope it's in an upcoming box!  I went to Ulta today to swatch it/check it out.  I've heard so many awesome things about it.  I was scared that it would look too dark on my skin.  I put some on the back of my hand, and was amazed!  It was a little tacky at first, but once it dried or whatever, it left that area of my hand super smooth, and even filled in the little lines on my hand.  I'd really like to try it.  I noticed there were a bunch of boxes behind the counter marked Benefit Samples when I was checking out, so I asked if they had any of the primer samples ... they told me they had run out of them, but they DID have them, and would be getting more in the next truck.  So definitely check if you have an Ulta near you!  The lady did say that they had the foundation samples, and she did hook me up with one of those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## CBritt (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mission accomplished!! The eyeshadow has been saved!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CBritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CBritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mission accomplished!! The eyeshadow has been saved!


......how did I miss that smiley? LOL....I swear, they hide from me sometimes! and HOORAY!








aha! there it is! hahaha!


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 14, 2013)

Your Costal Scents palettes were a bad influence! I just went and bought three eye shadows from their website.


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Aug 14, 2013)

> My bag came yesterday.Â  I was supposed to get box 48. ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick - Disco Fever - At first I thought it looked too bright, but after seeing CheshireCookie, I'll give it a try ARCONA Cranberry Gommage - Less than I received directly from the company when I requested assitance in trying some skincare Miss Jessie's Original Rapid Recovery Treatment - I'm a Curly girl, looking foward to trying this Miss Jessie's Original Super Sweetback Treatment - I'm a Curly girl, looking foward to trying this Tan Towel Half Body - I'm super pale, a fake tan would look weird Coastal Scents Neutral Mirage Sample - MISSING I contacted Birchbox by calling and they are going to give me 100 points because they don't have anymore samples of it. [/quote I received my box 48 yesterday and was missing the shadow as well! Wonder if it was just box 48. I received it in my #6 box. Loved it!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CBritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats!


 Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Congrats!
  Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really liked it at first, but it didn't seem to wear well on me down here in the south with the heat and humidity. I decided to put up the rest of my sample to try it again when the weather gets cooler. Could be something I would purchase for fall and winter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 
I kinda noticed that a little. It isn't too hot on a regular basishere in Northern California, so that isnt the huge issue, but I did notice that the product transfers onto clothing or my phone. I think I might just reserve it for a cooler temperature product as well and stick to my Hello Flawless oxygen wow.


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 14, 2013)

Dang...there's like 6+ new pages. I'll read up later, but if anyone wants to see swatches from the ModelCo Neutral set - here you go:





From bottom to top: ModelCo lipstick duo from Glossybox in Dusk, Trio's Dusk to Dawn, Trio's Kitty, Trio's Get Naked.

At least, I'm 90% sure that's the order of the trio. I did this a few days ago so there is a slight possibility I got the last two inversed.  I'll check tomorrow...


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang...there's like 6+ new pages. I'll read up later, but if anyone wants to see swatches from the ModelCo Neutral set - here you go:
> 
> ...


 Thank you for this!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang...there's like 6+ new pages. I'll read up later, but if anyone wants to see swatches from the ModelCo Neutral set - here you go:
> 
> ...


 Drat. I need to add this set to my order now. Dusk to Dawn &amp; Kitty are beeeeautiful!


----------



## casey anne (Aug 14, 2013)

> I just checked and it's totally full. Â You should email bb!


----------



## casey anne (Aug 14, 2013)

Bummer!! I'll email them. Thanks


----------



## dotybird (Aug 14, 2013)

I am not sure if this was posted about the BB + Ann Taylor event tomorrow night, but I just recieved this from Juice Beauty:


----------



## ttanner2005 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was missing one of my samples in this months box, Coastal Scents eyeshadow..  I was looking on Instagram and noticed a few others that got the same box as me didn't get theirs either.. Anyone get this box and not their eyeshadow????


 This is box 48, and so far that I have seen, none of us got the coastal scents sample quad that we were supposed to get.  I contacted Birchbox and they said that they were out of CS samples and would credit my account with 100 points in the next 3 days.  So far no points, but I'll wait the 3 days before contacting again.  The ARCONA Cranberry Gommage is really nice, but you can get a bigger sample by asking the company for a sample.  Mine was about 0.5 oz.  Granted I didn't ask for anything specific.  I listed my skin concerns and asked for help choosing products and if i could get samples to see how my skin reacted to it before making any purchases. http://www.arcona.com/page/100/CTGY/CONTACT


----------



## JC327 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang...there's like 6+ new pages. I'll read up later, but if anyone wants to see swatches from the ModelCo Neutral set - here you go:
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Aug 14, 2013)

> Hey girls, im currently a ipsy subscriber but I signed up for birchbox and just got off the waitlist im just debating if its worth it! Some one please tell me your opinions. I feel like Its just the foil packets that worry me and might not make it worth the money :/


 I have been with birchbox since just after they first started and have gotten it every month since I first subscribed. for me, it is worth it. I have enjoyed the majority of my boxes and discovered some amazing products that I can't live without now. I think the most important thing to fermenter is to keep an open mind about products. the whole point is to try new things. if you go into birchbox expecting then top send you only products you already like, then you will be disappointed. Ask many if the girls here, if you get something you don't think would be for you, try it. that's how many if us discover our favorites. short answer: if you're willing to try new products and keep an open mind, then it's absolutely worth it!


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say, birchbox keep sending me all the reds!
> 
> ...


 Red def. is your color, looks great on you!!!!


----------



## Savinggrace87 (Aug 14, 2013)

So glad to have MUT. I did not get my eye shadow sample either and now I know why! I can count on you girls before Customer Service! I feel like they should have sent out an email notification about it because they are going to get a LOT of emails asking about it...


----------



## Savinggrace87 (Aug 14, 2013)

Also, I still have not received my Urban Decay order from hautelook... Getting antsy. There still is no tracking info available. 



&lt;- My angry face is I was a sheep...


----------



## spmblueeyez (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yup. i do it all the time if i'm broke around the 1st. i wish that my job paid me on the 1st and 15th instead of every other wednesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh man, Do I feel you there. I get paid the 7th and 22nd. it SUCKS! ALL my bills are due at the beginning of the month, and they're more than one paycheck, so I'm constantly trying to juggle what needs to be paid vs what can wait until my second check. I try saving but something ALWAYS comes up that needs paid, and I always end up JUST getting by. lol Maybe one day we'll catch a break, huh?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gemstone (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You wear it well!  I love the "yearbook" of red lip products sent out by Birchbox!





> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You rock the red beautifully.





> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gorgeous!





> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Red is your COLOR dollface! I love it! Especially Beso





> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> this shade looks so perfect on you! for some reason beso looks darker on you than others (might be the blue top hahah). but it really fits you well.





> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i really like the top pic the best! beso looks amazing on you!





> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They all look great on you!





> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Red def. is your color, looks great on you!!!!


 


> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You wear it well!  I love the "yearbook" of red lip products sent out by Birchbox!





> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You rock the red beautifully.





> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gorgeous!





> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Red is your COLOR dollface! I love it! Especially Beso





> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> this shade looks so perfect on you! for some reason beso looks darker on you than others (might be the blue top hahah). but it really fits you well.





> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i really like the top pic the best! beso looks amazing on you!





> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They all look great on you!





> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *They all look gorgeous on you! You have great lips! *
> ...


 Thanks guys 





I definitely love beso, but it has been way too hot and humid in Maryland for it lately.  It really is sooo dark on me, I just have to wait for fall for sure.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *abreeskye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *brittneygg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 14, 2013)

New event in NYC for anyone who is interested. For some reason, the RSVP link isn't working. It should be at eventbrite.com, but I can't find the event listing anywhere.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just looked through all the box links again and there isn't any Benefit Primer in the boxes showing up, although box 26 and 62 are still 404-ing for me.
> ...


78??!! That's crazy!! How can they even execute that many variations properly (doesn't seem like they can since there have been a lot of posts about missing items)??  I like the _sound_ of more variations because it makes me feel like there will be a more personalized boxes, but I found that this month it has been really hard to keep up with what new products have come in the boxes.  I don't know what to be excited about or look in the shop/swap threads for lol it just feels like a blur of a million boxes



.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Oh man, Do I feel you there. I get paid the 7th and 22nd. it SUCKS! ALL my bills are due at the beginning of the month, and they're more than one paycheck, so I'm constantly trying to juggle what needs to be paid vs what can wait until my second check. I try saving but something ALWAYS comes up that needs paid, and I always end up JUST getting by. lol Maybe one day we'll catch a break, huh?


 Wow. Those are some weird days to be paid, lol. The only advantage to the every other Wednesday thing is getting two extra paychecks a year with no health insurance deductions taken out. I can't wait for open enrollment so I can change my plan.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 14, 2013)

Dear birchbox: please make my trucks clicky already and don't give me punishment boxes for paying late. Kthx.


----------



## Kristen121 (Aug 14, 2013)

Model Co lippie in Red Velvet.


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 14, 2013)

> Dang...there's like 6+ new pages. I'll read up later, but if anyone wants to see swatches from the ModelCo Neutral set - here you go:
> 
> From bottom to top: ModelCoÂ lipstick duo from Glossybox in Dusk, Trio's Dusk to Dawn, Trio's Kitty, Trio's Get Naked. At least, I'm 90% sure that's the order of the trio. I did this a few days ago so there is a slight possibility I got the last two inversed. Â I'll check tomorrow...


 Thank you so much for posting that! I have Dusk Til Dawn and Kitty coming in trades and now I'm even more excited to get them! I was wanting Get Naked also, but not so much after seeing the swatch, I'm afraid it's too flesh-colored for me...anyone have a pic wearing it??


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So beautiful!  You are rockin' it!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 14, 2013)

> Model Co lippie in Red Velvet.


 Looks great on you! You are too cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm after that shade in trades too lol!


----------



## Xiang (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all the gorgeous model co swatches!!


----------



## QueenJane (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For ladies who wanted to try Harvey Prince Eau Flirt, I tried out this promo on their site a few months ago (with a different perfume, and it worked for me) go to their samples, and add the Eau Flirt roller ball. Then go to your cart, scroll to the bottom and type the code "TRYFLIRT" in to the promo code box. It will give you the sample (BIG sample) for free and you just pay shipping.
> 
> ...


Thank you!  I just ordered mine


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Honestly, a lot of the times the foils are pretty generous samples. They're just in annoying packaging.


 Agreed. Since I started emptying the packets into jars I got at Hobby Lobby (thanks to a MUTer's post) I don't mind the foil packets at all. I use all the product and there is no mess, drying out or fear of contamination. I have yet to get one that I only got one use out of.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man, Do I feel you there. I get paid the 7th and 22nd. it SUCKS! ALL my bills are due at the beginning of the month, and they're more than one paycheck, so I'm constantly trying to juggle what needs to be paid vs what can wait until my second check. I try saving but something ALWAYS comes up that needs paid, and I always end up JUST getting by. lol Maybe one day we'll catch a break, huh?


 This may or may not work for you, but it helped me a lot. I took my larger bills and divided them by the number of paychecks I get in a month and then I take that amount out of checking and put it in a savings account so it doesn't disappear as money in my checking account seems to do (gotta feed the monkey on my back) and then I just transfer the money back into checking when I pay my mortgage or my car payment. It really helps to not have to scramble anymore.


----------



## QueenJane (Aug 14, 2013)

I was thinking about adding a second sub to BB.  For those of you that receive more than 1 box, do you do your profiles totally different?


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm sure its been discussed to death, but is anyone going to the Ann Taylor event tomorrow in DC?


----------



## Autym Henderson (Aug 14, 2013)

Finally got my August Box!! I feel like I'm always the very last one!

edit: no blog links, please :] -kawaiimeows


----------



## gemstone (Aug 14, 2013)

> I'm sure its been discussed to death, but is anyone going to the Ann Taylor event tomorrow in DC?Â


 I am!


----------



## tasertag (Aug 14, 2013)

> I'm sure its been discussed to death, but is anyone going to the Ann Taylor event tomorrow in DC?Â


 I am!!


----------



## basementsong (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sure its been discussed to death, but is anyone going to the Ann Taylor event tomorrow in DC?


Me! Bringing a work friend, too! ...who doesn't know my about my daily MUT BB thread checks, lol.


----------



## gemstone (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me! Bringing a work friend, too! ...who doesn't know my about my daily MUT BB thread checks, lol.


 LOL only one of my friends cares about makeup, but she doesn't get off work until 6, even though she works in DC.  MuT is the only place I have to chat about this stuff!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh Great, I'll see you guys there! I'm bringing my roommate. I work in Tysons Corner so I'm sneaking out early shhhhhh lol


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL only one of my friends cares about makeup, but she doesn't get off work until 6, even though she works in DC.  MuT is the only place I have to chat about this stuff!


 I hear you! None of my friends are as into makeup/beauty related items as I am. I have one friend who is barely starting to get interested, but she so far has no monkey on her back about it. Maybe I should send my monkey over to her house for a covert mission. I love coming here because I can let my beauty addict flag fly freely!


----------



## angienharry (Aug 14, 2013)

> Finally got my August Box!! I feel like I'm always the very last one! edit: no blog links, please :] -kawaiimeows


 U are not alone. Still haven't received mine either ðŸ˜ž


----------



## DeSha (Aug 14, 2013)

My box finally came yesterday. It was a decent box but not a crowd pleaser. I am giving BB one more month. If I am not thrilled with the September box, I will most likely cancel.

Stila Liquid Lipstick in Beso
Derma e hydrating mist
Evolv UltraShine Moisturizing Conditioner (which I will never use)
Whish deodorant wipe (1 packet)
Whish exfoliating body wash


----------



## basementsong (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh Great, I'll see you guys there! I'm bringing my roommate. I work in Tysons Corner so I'm sneaking out early shhhhhh lol





> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hear you! None of my friends are as into makeup/beauty related items as I am. I have one friend who is barely starting to get interested, but she so far has no monkey on her back about it. Maybe I should send my monkey over to her house for a covert mission. I love coming here because I can let my beauty addict flag fly freely!


 I have friends who use makeup, but none of them (to my knowledge!) are on the lookout for new things to try, like I am. I haven't had any luck converting friends in the area to become BB subscribers. Oh well! My work friend and I are excited for tomorrow! Free things, yay!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have friends who use makeup, but none of them (to my knowledge!) are on the lookout for new things to try, like I am. I haven't had any luck converting friends in the area to become BB subscribers. Oh well! My work friend and I are excited for tomorrow! Free things, yay!


I'm still at that weird phase where majority of my friends are starting to think I'm very shallow and simple-minded because I love makeup and have a blog. Not meaning to make this sound sad! lol I'm a tad amused by it, but it IS starting to get old! I have a handful of friends who love makeup too though and some even signed up for a couple of beauty subs like Ipsy and Birchbox! What's even more awesome is I've made a couple new friends that live here in my city that I met ON Makeuptalk!



Love it!


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks to the girls that responded to my post, im officially a BB member!!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm still at that weird phase where majority of my friends are starting to think I'm very shallow and simple-minded because I love makeup and have a blog. Not meaning to make this sound sad! lol I'm a tad amused by it, but it IS starting to get old! I have a handful of friends who love makeup too though and some even signed up for a couple of beauty subs like Ipsy and Birchbox! What's even more awesome is I've made a couple new friends that live here in my city that I met ON Makeuptalk!
> ...


 Seriously, I don't show my makeup collection to my friends because I know they would think it was time for an intervention or something. People that don't have the same love for makeup as we all do just don't get it!


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh Great, I'll see you guys there! I'm bringing my roommate. I work in Tysons Corner so I'm sneaking out early shhhhhh lol 
ooh. tyson's corner. i miss northern virginia shopping, especially tyson's. shopping in central virginia suckssss.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheshire Where art thou ?? Before I forget; I really love that gorgeous lipstick color on you!!! What color is that? I know that post is about 4 to 7 pages behind


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooh. tyson's corner. i miss northern virginia shopping, especially tyson's. shopping in central virginia suckssss.


 I bet lol. Its awful, my office is in the same parking lot as tysons corner center. I can walk from my building into Bloomingdales in under 2 minutes. TERRIBLE I TELL YOU.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> U are not alone. Still haven't received mine either ðŸ˜ž


I haven't got mine either.    It is supposed be delivered on the 17th.   But with my mail lady that means Monday.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 14, 2013)

I live in AL. My box has been sitting in Atlanta GA since last Thursday. Today it finally moved......to NC.


----------



## Ladynews (Aug 14, 2013)

So it seems sadly my box (48) is missing eyeshadow I had saw a few others with this same issue hoping that BB will send it to me I was looking forward to it a lot


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cheshire Where art thou ?? Before I forget; I really love that gorgeous lipstick color on you!!! What color is that? I know that post is about 4 to 7 pages behind


LOL :ops up over balcony:: Yeeeeeeees?





Thanks girl! It's ModelCo Party Proof in Disco Fever! I positively adore it


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 14, 2013)

> I was thinking about adding a second sub to BB.Â  For those of you that receive more than 1 box, do you do your profiles totally different?


 Both of my profiles are exactly the same and I've gotten different boxes every time.


----------



## beach16sm (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooh. tyson's corner. i miss northern virginia shopping, especially tyson's. shopping in central virginia suckssss.


 I totally agree.... the stores in Central Virginia are so "ho-hum, boring"!!! That's the reason that I do most of my shopping online but it would be so nice to have events happen here and to not have to wait until the post office finally decides to deliver your goodies!


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm going to the DC event! Woohoo!!

I have been to Tyson's less than 10 times in my life. It's humongous and I live closer to Fair Oaks so I don't really like driving out there. 

Is the new silver line going to stop at Tysons though? I haven't gone into dc in a while to know how thats going lol.


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll be at the DC event as well, although I'll be there on my own as none of my friends are makeup enthusiasts sadly!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to the DC event! Woohoo!!
> 
> ...


 Silver line is really getting somewhere! My work is super close to 2 of the stops, they claim it will open at the end of this year. I've lived in the DC area for 2 years now, and honestly before I worked right by it, only came to Tysons maybe 2 or 3 times. It is intimidatingly huge. I go there so often now though that I'm almost bored of it lol.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 14, 2013)

I just got my box and I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I don't know what box number it is, and I didn't look at my box page until after it came, but I got:

Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel for Sensitive Skin (!!! I've never tried a peel before)

uniqueONE Hair treatment (sounds kind of like the Beauty Protector that I love)
Wei Pomegranate Buffing Beads (I already have a few samples of them so I don't know if I will trade or keep them)
Dreams Nail Lacquer Calcium Base Coat (I always use Sally Hansen Double Duty so it will be nice to try something better)
Coastal Scents eyeshadow quad in Butterfly Garden (Only thing that's kinda meh, I don't wear pink/lavender eyeshadow, so it will be going on my trade list)
Overall, I am really happy!  Birchbox never disappoints.


----------



## tasertag (Aug 14, 2013)

> I'm going to the DC event! Woohoo!! I have been to Tyson's less than 10 times in my life. It's humongous and I live closer to Fair Oaks so I don't really like driving out there.Â  Is the new silver line going to stop at Tysons though? I haven't gone into dc in a while to know how thats going lol.


 It will stop at Tyson's but the silver line will start being operational within a year (hopefully but doubtful).


----------



## tasertag (Aug 14, 2013)

> Silver line is really getting somewhere! My work is super close to 2 of the stops, they claim it will open at the end of this year. I've lived in the DC area for 2 years now, and honestly before I worked right by it, only came to Tysons maybe 2 or 3 times. It is intimidatingly huge. I go there so often now though that I'm almost bored of it lol.


 Oh guess you already answered the question. I was surprised by the size of Tyson's but I'm used to King of Prussia. Tooooooo many people.


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 14, 2013)

Cool beans. Closest stop to me is still the Vienna/Fairfax Orange Line though.


----------



## turtlegirl2 (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok I'm going to ask again...how do you know what box number you're getting/got? Is there a super secret place to find this info?


----------



## gemstone (Aug 14, 2013)

> Ok I'm going to ask again...how do you know what box number you're getting/got? Is there a super secret place to find this info? Â


 Nope! Go to your box page &gt;&gt; scroll down past your box contents for this month to the list of all the boxes you've received &gt;&gt; click on the picture of the August birchbox! In the URL it will say what number it it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## loveforeva21 (Aug 14, 2013)

Anybody in Houston on this Group/Thread?  I'll be attending tomorrow and will be bringing my mom.


----------



## DeSha (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope!
> 
> ...


 Thanks for sharing this!

Now I am even more sad. The box I received is 100% not the box they (Birchbox) have listed for me on the website. Is this normal? Has that happened to anyone before?


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing this!
> ...


 

It's not normal but it happened to me in May and I was really bummed about it. I contacted Birchbox CS and they corrected the box contents on the website so I could review the products. In also got points but only because the box I received had a repeat product.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 14, 2013)

> Thanks for sharing this! Now I am even more sad. The box I received is 100% not the box they (Birchbox) have listed for me on the website. Is this normal? Has that happened to anyone before?


 Yep, to me. And the box they missent to me was missing an item. Email Birchbox CS and let them know. They might send the correct box, or they might give you extra points.


----------



## DeSha (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks! I will definitely contact them and let them know.


----------



## jnm9jem (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *loveforeva21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody in Houston on this Group/Thread?  I'll be attending tomorrow and will be bringing my mom.


 I will be there!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *loveforeva21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody in Houston on this Group/Thread?  I'll be attending tomorrow and will be bringing my mom.





> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will be there!!


Oh phooey, how did I not realize it was tomorrow LOL


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang...there's like 6+ new pages. I'll read up later, but if anyone wants to see swatches from the ModelCo Neutral set - here you go:
> 
> ...


 Oh man. Someone offered me Kitty in a trade and I turned it down. WHAT WAS I THINKING????


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm going to the DC event! But my Birchbox hasn't arrived yet (and isnt scheduled to) and Birchbox refused to send me the discount card by itself. Did everyone who is going get their Birchbox already?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Aug 14, 2013)

I got my box today! I am impressed with the sample sizes! I thought the benefit the piece kit would be tiny foils or blister packets, but they are great sizes! that's like three good sized samples! I also tried the stila in beso and LOVE IT! perfect red for me for fall and winter.


----------



## Steffi (Aug 14, 2013)

Box came!

I got box 1.  I'm actually a little happier with it now that it's here, knowing I'll try most of the stuff (probably tonight! haha). I've already tried the stila lipstick(Beso) and while it's very, very red it does kind of work on me.  It's just deep enough to where I can pull it off, and luckily it's blue-based.

I read on the Derma-e packaging that it can be used as makeup setting spray so I may try it that way, and I'll try the exfoliator and conditioner.  The only thing I might not try is the deodorant swipe.


----------



## basementsong (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh guess you already answered the question. I was surprised by the size of Tyson's but I'm used to King of Prussia. Tooooooo many people.


 Sorry to go all cyber-stalker on you, but are you a fellow southeastern PA to DC metro area transplant??? I grew up shopping at KoP and even worked there for like 9 months. And now I work in DC/live in VA! Agree on too many people at Tyson's - I thought I could handle it after KoP, but I avoid Tyson's at all costs!


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Aug 14, 2013)

I ended up getting 200 points for my missing sample, I'm a little sad I didn't get to try the coastal scents eye shadows but now i have $20 extra to spend at birchbox


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 14, 2013)

I wi



> I'm still at that weird phase where majority of my friends are starting to think I'm very shallow and simple-minded because I love makeup and have a blog. Not meaning to make this sound sad! lol I'm a tad amused by it, but it IS starting to get old! I have a handful of friends who love makeup too though and some even signed up for a couple of beauty subs like Ipsy and Birchbox! What's even more awesome is I've made a couple new friends that live here in my city that I met ON Makeuptalk!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love it!


 I wish more of my friends were into make up. The ones that are wouldn't do subs or hauls the way I do. So it's me and my 20 y/o daughter. Wheni see a good sale, I stock up on both of our supplies but wish I knew more people to talk makeup with. Sometimes I feel like they are just nodding and smiling at me lol


----------



## kira685 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *GabiGirl67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ended up getting 200 points for my missing sample, I'm a little sad I didn't get to try the coastal scents eye shadows but now i have $20 extra to spend at birchbox


 ohh I think you got the better deal.. you can always trade for the shadows if you really want to try them! there are quite a few girls that don't like CS


----------



## basementsong (Aug 14, 2013)

> I wi I wish more of my friends were into make up. The ones that are wouldn't do subs or hauls the way I do. So it's me and my 20 y/o daughter. Wheni see a good sale, I stock up on both of our supplies but wish I knew more people to talk makeup with. Sometimes I feel like they are just nodding and smiling at me lol


 I hear you! I'm 26 and work at a "women's group" and sometimes I feel like some of the middle aged and older women I work with don't always approve of my enjoyment in make up. I do it for myself and for a man's attention, I swear!! Of course I'm also the odd one out because I am a BIG fan of my university's men's basketball team and am psyched for football season, which isn't always kosher when your workplace is the #1 Title IX superfan!


----------



## easybreezy (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box today! I am impressed with the sample sizes! I thought the benefit the piece kit would be tiny foils or blister packets, but they are great sizes! that's like three good sized samples!
> 
> I also tried the stila in beso and LOVE IT! perfect red for me for fall and winter.


 Wow!  Those Benefit trio sample sizes are WAY better than the Benefit trio sample sizes I got last month.  Nice!


----------



## angienharry (Aug 14, 2013)

> So it seems sadly my box (48) is missing eyeshadow I had saw a few others with this same issue hoping that BB will send it to me I was looking forward to it a lot


 My box had the coastal scents. I did see many people had them missing. They got BB points when they contacted CS because they were out of the samples.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 14, 2013)

I wish I was missing my coastal scents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I would love some more points, after this month I will be at 600


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 14, 2013)

> Thank you so much! Â I have Dusk Til Dawn coming in a trade, and I was a little apprehensive that it would be too dark, but that is GORGEOUS!! Â It looks like the perfect fall lippie for me! Â (and is it me or do Dusk &amp; Dusk til Dawn look exactly alike?Â
> 
> 
> 
> )Â


 They're similar, but the Birchbox one is slightly darker. But same tones!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 14, 2013)

My box! It weighed every bit of that .7400. I put on the Stila immediately, and wore it for several hours. LOVE the shade. Not too drying, very nice. I really want to love the Wish body wash. I can't decide, yet. It smells DELICIOUS, but it doesn't lather as much as I like. It helps to just put it right into your hands, rather than on a shower poof. It does exfoliate pretty well, though, my skin is really soft after my shower. The conditioner smells just like Beauty Protector in the bottle. Not as much when on your hair. It made my hair REALLY soft, and it did a great job detangling. The hydrating mist, I'm on the fence about. It says it's for dry-normal skin, and I have oily skin, so I don't think it's the sort of thing I could use every day. I spritzed my face after my shower, and it seems ok so far. The whish deodorant wipe, I'm tossing as an extra with a trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All in all, a great box, very impressed with the sample sizes!


----------



## Charity1217 (Aug 14, 2013)

> I ended up getting 200 points for my missing sample, I'm a little sad I didn't get to try the coastal scents eye shadows but now i have $20 extra to spend at birchbox


 Lucky you! I was missing a sample last month and when I let them know they said they would ship another to my. 3 weeks later and I'm still missing the sample. It was the Benta Berry moisturizer so I'd rather have points.


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're similar, but the Birchbox one is slightly darker. But same tones!


 I just got Dusk to Dawn in my box and was horrified when I first opened it; it looked so brown! Once I swatched it though, I was happy. Also, does this lipstick smell amazing or what?


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 14, 2013)

> Lucky you! I was missing a sample last month and when I let them know they said they would ship another to my. 3 weeks later and I'm still missing the sample. It was the Benta Berry moisturizer so I'd rather have points.


 I had that happen once and contacted them again and they sent the missing sample the 2nd time...plus an entire extra box. No idea why, but I didn't complain lol!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Aug 14, 2013)

Yay, got my box! Beso is *gorgeous* and will work wonderfully with all of the aqua shirts I picked up last month. Boo, I'm developing a cold and can't smell anything properly! At least I don't need to smell this lipstick to know how fantabulous it is. Everything else will have to wait until probably next week. Unless, of course, I have whined the ick into submission and am perfectly fine tomorrow. That would work for me.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 14, 2013)

I got my Harvey Prince order today! I got Flirt and Fling with the codes (customer service lady did me a sold and gave me Fling with the Flirt code), and she threw in Coupling for free. Then, they also added some samples of Skinny Chic and Hello! Plus, they are EDPs and not EDTs like I thought they would be. I am SUPER impressed with this company. I've been putting the different scents on different body parts all day. haha.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag (Aug 14, 2013)

> Sorry to go all cyber-stalker on you, but are you a fellow southeastern PA to DC metro area transplant??? I grew up shopping at KoP and even worked there for like 9 months. And now I work in DC/live in VA! Agree on too many people at Tyson's - I thought I could handle it after KoP, but I avoid Tyson's at all costs!


 This is me to a T! I avoid Tyson's too, it feels WAAAAAY more crowded compared to KoP. Almost Mall of America crowded.


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 14, 2013)

> My box! It weighed every bit of that .7400. I put on the Stila immediately, and wore it for several hours. LOVE the shade. Not too drying, very nice. I really want to love the Wish body wash. I can't decide, yet. It smells DELICIOUS, but it doesn't lather as much as I like. It helps to just put it right into your hands, rather than on a shower poof. It does exfoliate pretty well, though, my skin is really soft after my shower. The conditioner smells just like Beauty Protector in the bottle. Not as much when on your hair. It made my hair REALLY soft, and it did a great job detangling. The hydrating mist, I'm on the fence about. It says it's for dry-normal skin, and I have oily skin, so I don't think it's the sort of thing I could use every day. I spritzed my face after my shower, and it seems ok so far. The whish deodorant wipe, I'm tossing as an extra with a trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All in all, a great box, very impressed with the sample sizes!


I laugh because I received the c8 mattifying lotion and I'm dry. I wanted the spray! I just shipped mine off to a friend.


----------



## Steffi (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wish it would've worked better for me.  The mist caused a burning sensation on my face so can't use that, and the conditioner I had to use like half the bottle for one washing and rinsed forever and still feel like there's residue in my hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I do like the lipstick though!  Finally a red I -can- pull off! At least somewhat.lol.


----------



## abreeskye (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got Dusk to Dawn in my box and was horrified when I first opened it; it looked so brown! Once I swatched it though, I was happy. Also, does this lipstick smell amazing or what?


*It SO does.  I've never used a lipstick that smelled so yummy, lol.*


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Awesome!!! Wow that arrived really quickly.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box today! I am impressed with the sample sizes! I thought the benefit the piece kit would be tiny foils or blister packets, but they are great sizes! that's like three good sized samples!
> 
> I also tried the stila in beso and LOVE IT! perfect red for me for fall and winter.


 Amazing, quite stunning color on you!!!!


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got Dusk to Dawn in my box and was horrified when I first opened it; it looked so brown! Once I swatched it though, I was happy. Also, does this lipstick smell amazing or what?


 lol just goes to show what works for some doesnt work for all! i swear it reminds me of starbursts or something similar, totally threw me off when I tried it on. I personally didn't like the scent because I'm weird and don't like the current candy scents in everything, reminds me of being super young and playing with lip smackers.

not a bad memory but I want to feel sophisticated


----------



## gemstone (Aug 14, 2013)

Ladies who have been to a birchbox event before:

Did you have to show up early?  Did you stay the whole time it was happening?


----------



## dotybird (Aug 14, 2013)

> I ended up getting 200 points for my missing sample, I'm a little sad I didn't get to try the coastal scents eye shadows but now i have $20 extra to spend at birchbox


 Wow! That's super generous. $20 in credit is more than half of what the large Coastal Scents' palette cost! By my acctg, the sample palette in the box is worth $1.54-- so, you really made out!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish it would've worked better for me.  The mist caused a burning sensation on my face so can't use that, and the conditioner I had to use like half the bottle for one washing and rinsed forever and still feel like there's residue in my hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I do like the lipstick though!  Finally a red I -can- pull off! At least somewhat.lol.


 That stinks, I'm sorry you had that reaction! It didn't burn my skin and I have pretty sensitive skin. Maybe you're allergic to one of the ingredients? I keep touching my hair because the conditioner made it so soft. I have fine hair, though... who knows?


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome!!! Wow that arrived really quickly.


 I know I was really surprised, too!


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies who have been to a birchbox event before:
> 
> Did you have to show up early?  Did you stay the whole time it was happening?


 No need to show up early or stay the entire time. Though, keep in mind that there will be a limited number of free Birchboxes &lt;-- I'm only stating this because the RSVP's are still open, meaning that these events may be crowded (for reference - the NYC BB events are usually 'sold out' within an hour of the eventbrite e-mail invitation).

Here are a couple pics of my free Birchboxes from recent BB events.

Caudalie event:





Joie event:


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beach16sm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally agree.... the stores in Central Virginia are so "ho-hum, boring"!!! That's the reason that I do most of my shopping online but it would be so nice to have events happen here and to not have to wait until the post office finally decides to deliver your goodies!


 yeah. shopping in cville barely meets my needs and everyone in sephora and ulta know me on a first name basis. so embarassing, lol.  if shipping was free for all online stores, i would never set foot in a clothing/beauty store again, lol.

i'm so damn tired of going to short pump for everything. it's a hour away. however, i do love the malls in fredericksburg and roanoke.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That red looks very pretty on you.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box today! I am impressed with the sample sizes! I thought the benefit the piece kit would be tiny foils or blister packets, but they are great sizes! that's like three good sized samples!
> 
> I also tried the stila in beso and LOVE IT! perfect red for me for fall and winter.


 you look amazing as always! the red lip really brings out your blue eyes!


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wi
> 
> I wish more of my friends were into make up. The ones that are wouldn't do subs or hauls the way I do. So it's me and my 20 y/o daughter. Wheni see a good sale, I stock up on both of our supplies but wish I knew more people to talk makeup with. Sometimes I feel like they are just nodding and smiling at me lol


 i can relate. i have some coworkers into makeup and one of them is skeptical about online shopping (she's 50 but loves high end stuff) and another one that does modeling on the side but is only into drugstore products.  none of my friends are into beauty subs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *outdoorbarbie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks to the girls that responded to my post, im officially a BB member!!!


 Yay!!!


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies who have been to a birchbox event before:
> 
> Did you have to show up early?  Did you stay the whole time it was happening?


 i go to them fashionably early and leave before time is up, lol. never had an issue.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## rambleginger (Aug 15, 2013)

I got my box today, and I'm pretty happy that I finally got a non-bright-fuschia lipstick! (Mine was Red Velvet).

I AM perplexed, however, that I got the Miss Jessie's stuff, considering my hair hasn't been curly in years and years and years. I try not to complain too much about the Birchbox "system," but...cmon.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rambleginger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today, and I'm pretty happy that I finally got a non-bright-fuschia lipstick! (Mine was Red Velvet).
> 
> I AM perplexed, however, that I got the Miss Jessie's stuff, considering my hair hasn't been curly in years and years and years. I try not to complain too much about the Birchbox "system," but...cmon.


 I knew they were sending the Miss Jessie's out to non-curly subscribers when they made a point in the spoiler video of saying that it's good for any hair type.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box today! I am impressed with the sample sizes! I thought the benefit the piece kit would be tiny foils or blister packets, but they are great sizes! that's like three good sized samples!
> 
> I also tried the stila in beso and LOVE IT! perfect red for me for fall and winter.


 Pretty!


----------



## rambleginger (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I knew they were sending the Miss Jessie's out to non-curly subscribers when they made a point in the spoiler video of saying that it's good for any hair type.


 
Ahhhh, I must have missed that video. Somewhat less perplexing then. Still a little annoying, but at least a little less confusing.


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 15, 2013)

> I got my box today! I am impressed with the sample sizes! I thought the benefit the piece kit would be tiny foils or blister packets, but they are great sizes! that's like three good sized samples! I also tried the stila in beso and LOVE IT! perfect red for me for fall and winter.


 That red goes really well with your pretty blue eyes. I'm so jealous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## turtlegirl2 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope!
> 
> ...


Thanks, gemstone!!! I never would have figured that out!

Now if I would just get my darn shipping confirmation so my box would get to me already...I'm so antsy!


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 15, 2013)

My box is missing the coastal scents shadows.. I emailed them about it. I also got the lipstick in disco fever. Sadness, I can't wear that shade to save my life.


----------



## Antidentite (Aug 15, 2013)

I thought the party proof lipsticks were pretty sheer?  Maybe it was just me, seemed like anyone could wear them with a light handed swipe.


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i go to them fashionably early and leave before time is up, lol. never had an issue.


 Same here, I get there early grab a drink a snack look around the venue and upon departure they hand out the birchboxes.


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box is missing the coastal scents shadows.. I emailed them about it. I also got the lipstick in disco fever. Sadness, I can't wear that shade to save my life.


 Mine was missing also! I e-mailed them and they gave me 100points


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No need to show up early or stay the entire time. Though, keep in mind that there will be a limited number of free Birchboxes &lt;-- I'm only stating this because the RSVP's are still open, meaning that these events may be crowded (for reference - the NYC BB events are usually 'sold out' within an hour of the eventbrite e-mail invitation).
> ...


 See you later Julie! Can't wait for the Juice Beauty box!


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No need to show up early or stay the entire time. Though, keep in mind that there will be a limited number of free Birchboxes &lt;-- I'm only stating this because the RSVP's are still open, meaning that these events may be crowded (for reference - the NYC BB events are usually 'sold out' within an hour of the eventbrite e-mail invitation).
> ...


  Deleted the pics for space  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm worried that RSVP's are still open- every time I've been to a BB event they close almost immediately, whether you pay or not!  (The Benefit event was definitely worth the money I spent on it.  It was a treat- but I don't regret it at all, loved the night I had and the products I got!)

I'm planning on leaving work at 5:30 and showing up there at the Chicago event right around the time it's starting.  At the Benefit event we couldn't get our Birchboxes until the very end.. I'm interested to see how they do this one!


----------



## JulieMarie (Aug 15, 2013)

Is anyone going to the San Fran/Palo Alto event tonight? I'm sure this has already been discussed, but forgive me for not wanting to dig through all 77 pages


----------



## loveforeva21 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I agree with your agreement !  LOL  

Feeling judged by too much makeup and no one understands except us makeup enthusiasts!  

Hoping to make some new friends tonight at the Ann Taylor event in Houston!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 15, 2013)

All the MUT-ers should have a secret signal so you all can recognize each other!  I wish I lived close enough to attend one of the events!


----------



## loveforeva21 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will be there!!


 


> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh phooey, how did I not realize it was tomorrow LOL


 YAY!  I will look forward to meeting some more makeup enthusiasts tonight!


----------



## angienharry (Aug 15, 2013)

BB bonus shop is showing 3 pick two combos but no mystery packs. What the heck?!?!


----------



## CBritt (Aug 15, 2013)

Anyone else going to the Chicago event???


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See you later Julie! Can't wait for the Juice Beauty box!


 I'll be there tonight too.  It'll be nice to see you guys again.


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CBritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone else going to the Chicago event???


 I'm going!


----------



## kira685 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JulieMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone going to the San Fran/Palo Alto event tonight? I'm sure this has already been discussed, but forgive me for not wanting to dig through all 77 pages


 I'll be there tonight with my cousin =)


----------



## JulieMarie (Aug 15, 2013)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *JulieMarie*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Meeesha (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JulieMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone going to the San Fran/Palo Alto event tonight? I'm sure this has already been discussed, but forgive me for not wanting to dig through all 77 pages


Me!  Tried to get my friend to join me, but looks like I'm flying solo


----------



## JulieMarie (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meeesha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me!  Tried to get my friend to join me, but looks like I'm flying solo


 Yay! I really thought it would be me and a bunch of 14 year olds. Nothing wrong with 14 year olds...but, ya know... nothing like having a drink with some ladies after work!


----------



## Meeesha (Aug 15, 2013)

p.s. for those of you going to the event in Palo Alto, afterwards head over to Nordstrom for the Thursday night free jazz concert!


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JulieMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yay!! I can't wait! I thought for sure people would RSVP thinking it would be in San Fran then reading the small print and seeing Palo Alto and getting turned off/irritated.  I guess San Fran is more of a headline-worthy city than Palo Alto.
> ...


 that's exactly what I did hahaha. i may have screamed out a "noooooo" at seeing palo alto, at best thats considered peninsula area 





i'm not driving the hour out but I want to hear back about how it was 



...and yes I know that is nothing for some people, but here in the bay area it's generally considered far to travel more than 30 miles haha


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 15, 2013)

Houston checking in LOL, I'll be there tonight!


----------



## dashali (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, at least I'm not alone in "not getting it" lol.  I'm still trying to decide if I want to buy the neutrals set.  I need another neutral lipstick like I need another hole in my head, but..that kitty and dusk til dawn look so pretty.  What to do...what to do...


 Same here. I got in peony last month. It does transfer like crazy, and with mine one has to be extra careful during application, otherwise it looks messy, and one can clean it up only with micellar water (or similar), which, of cause, also takes care of the foundation.

I have tried powdering it (through the tissue), then it sets, but the color looks a bit strange. May be that will work for yours.

The "trick with the finger" helps to avoid it transferring to the teeth.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All the MUT-ers should have a secret signal so you all can recognize each other!  I wish I lived close enough to attend one of the events!


 Me too! I hate being so far away.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All the MUT-ers should have a secret signal so you all can recognize each other!  I wish I lived close enough to attend one of the events!


LOL I love this! Hmmmmmm......I guess yelling out: "MUT MUT MUT!" won't work right? Go cliche and wear a flower? We need MUT pins like a sorority!

I shall be the tallest person at the Houston event, if that helps at all


----------



## CourtneyB (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm getting ready for the NYC event tonight. I'll be wearing a navy nd white polka dot tank top. If you see me, do say hello! =D


----------



## kira685 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JulieMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I really thought it would be me and a bunch of 14 year olds. Nothing wrong with 14 year olds...but, ya know... nothing like having a drink with some ladies after work!





> Originally Posted by *Meeesha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> p.s. for those of you going to the event in Palo Alto, afterwards head over to Nordstrom for the Thursday night free jazz concert!


 Should we try to find each other?


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CourtneyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting ready for the NYC event tonight. I'll be wearing a navy nd white polka dot tank top. If you see me, do say hello! =D


 This is too funny- I'm wearing a navy and white polka dot tank top and salmon blazer to the Chicago event- if anyone sees me at the Chicago event come say hi!


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 15, 2013)

I finally got a clicky truck!  I can't track it yet, because it hasn't updated, but progress has been!


----------



## Grau (Aug 15, 2013)

[SIZE=medium]Help me out, ladies! How can I tweak my profile so that I get some fabulous lipsticks in my BB like most of you seem to get? I have yet to get a lip product and I canâ€™t figure out why. In fact, I have been really disappointed with most of my Birchboxes- I seem to get all of the punishment boxes, for some reason. I really wanted the June box with the Davines shampoo and lipstick, but instead I got the one with the horrid tiny 29 Skincare Sampler. I never seem to get full size products or even the deluxe sized samples month after month. What am I doing wrong?? I should probably cancel and just stick with Ipsy, but I have hope that one day I will get a decent box too![/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]For instance, I got Box 35 this month ([/SIZE][SIZE=medium]https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb35[/SIZE][SIZE=medium]). The Benefit foundation was straight up orange on my skin, my Coastal Scents quad came smashed, and I canâ€™t drink caffeinated tea. Iâ€™m a sad tater. [/SIZE]


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 15, 2013)

Whoa this line built up in seconds lol


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 15, 2013)

Finally finally finally got my clicky truck woot woot. Now how long before they give me a preview lol


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 15, 2013)

At the dc event anyone else here?


----------



## tasertag (Aug 15, 2013)

> At the dc event anyone else here?







I'm here! If you see me, say hi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 15, 2013)

So jealous of all you girls at these fun events tonight! I can't wait to hear the goodies you score and if you buy any fun Ann Taylor things.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 15, 2013)

Just left the DC event...crazy in there! How did I not see either of you!!! Was expecting (read: hoping) for FS makeup items, all juice beauty products in the box! And no idea how to upload pics on mobile!!!


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 15, 2013)

And as evidence I'm on mobile it posted that a million times! Oops, sorry girls


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got a clicky truck!  I can't track it yet, because it hasn't updated, but progress has been!


 same here! i have two semi clicky trucks. i want my weights bb lol


----------



## basementsong (Aug 15, 2013)

I was at the DC event too and left already. Just me, or did that seem really unorganized? At the end of the day I'm happy because I got some new Juice Beauty goodies, but I didn't hear any announcements or whatever. My friend and I ended up leaving before the makeup touch ups started. We felt so bad for those two poor waiters! The one with champagne was getting rushed so much!


----------



## MUfiend (Aug 15, 2013)

Guys - I'm in Ann Taylor and completely forgot my coupon from this month's box. Is it already valid? And if it is, what's the code? TIA!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 15, 2013)

Was at the NYC event just at 6.  There were a LOT of people there already.  There were lines for everything--the food/drink, the beauty touch-up line, and the Juice Beauty box line.  The box line was actually the fastest so I got on that line, chatted with the Bows and Sequins blogger, got my box and left.  I actually buy a lot of stuff from Ann Taylor, but this atmosphere was not conducive to browsing and shopping.  

Here's a pic of the goodies that came in the box.

 



CC cream
Green apple peel
Cleansing milk
Hydrating mist
  
Edited for typos


----------



## CourtneyB (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow. Just got back from the NYC event. Very frustrated. I got there just fourteen minutes after 6 and they were already out. Shopping was impossible. I managed to snag a glass of sparkling wine from a very snarky waiter. Another one wouldn't give me any of the chocolate he was carrying. Terrible, terrible experience. I'm very irritated that I spent five dollars in subway rides to go. 

I realize that the BB were free. I get it. I know they said limited supply. But they should have closed off the RSVP way earlier if they were going to be gone in just 14 minutes.


----------



## tasertag (Aug 15, 2013)

Despite the chaos, I'm glad I got to meet some MUT ladies! Unfortunately I just missed out on the last cute scarf. But at least I was able to snag a box! Haven't opened it yet but I will after I get home!!! By the time the makeup artist came, most of the people already left but I was too tired to stay in the short line. Idk if I'd go to another..probably would but I'd get there earlier to finish my shopping ahead of time.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Aug 15, 2013)

I decided to wear the Stila lipstick today and my husband got home, looked at me and said "whoa that's some red lipstick." Uh, thanks. I thought I looked pretty. : ( I think he is just not a fan of bright makeup. Oh well, I will just save it for shopping trips or girls days.


----------



## tasertag (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I decided to wear the Stila lipstick today and my husband got home, looked at me and said "whoa that's some red lipstick." Uh, thanks.
> 
> I thought I looked pretty. : (
> ...


 I think you rock it really well! If it makes you feel pretty, I think you should wear it.


----------



## tasertag (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was at the NYC event just at 6.  There were a LOT of people there already.  There were lines for everything--the food/drink, the beauty touch-up line, and the Juice Beauty box line.  The box line was actually the fastest so I got on that line, chatted with the Bows and Sequins blogger, got my box and left.  I actually buy a lot of stuff from Ann Taylor, but this atmosphere was not conducive to browsing and shopping.
> 
> ...


 I have the same box. Are they usually all the same?

I'm trying the green apple peel, makes my face burn a little when I first apply it...i don't think i like that feeling.


----------



## dd62 (Aug 15, 2013)

I went to the Miami event tonight. It was a bit unorganized. The only snacks I seen were fruit platters. I was a bit a bit miffed at first because after 6pm I asked an employee about when we could line up for a birch box, and was told it was only with full priced purchase. I told her the email said nothing about buying anything to get a box, but was shot down. Luckily before I left I asked another employee, and was told that they got confused at first, but the birchbox was in fact free, and you did not have to make a purchase. So I was able to snag one.


----------



## klg534 (Aug 15, 2013)

How does everyone find these Birchbox events?


----------



## Momsgotmail (Aug 15, 2013)

I know, they are so lucky!  I wish  lived near a big city!  My nearest is 1 hour away...Syracuse.  Not exactly a fashion and beauty hub!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow the Minneapolis event will probably have extra birchboxes lol. Got there at 6:10 and there was no line and only about 20 people in the store.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Aug 15, 2013)

> I think you rock it really well! If it makes you feel pretty, I think you should wear it.Â  :smilehappyyes:


 thank you! I can always count on my MUT girls to cheer me up!


----------



## lindalou3 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CourtneyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. Just got back from the NYC event. Very frustrated. I got there just fourteen minutes after 6 and they were already out. Shopping was impossible. I managed to snag a glass of sparkling wine from a very snarky waiter. Another one wouldn't give me any of the chocolate he was carrying. Terrible, terrible experience. I'm very irritated that I spent five dollars in subway rides to go.
> 
> I realize that the BB were free. I get it. I know they said limited supply. But they should have closed off the RSVP way earlier if they were going to be gone in just 14 minutes.


I was at the Boston event.  The boxes were only for people who made an ann taylor purchase - the first 150 people I think.  I wasn't thrilled with the clothes and then it got crazy busy so I left.  I felt like it was pretty nutty and basically a sh*t-show (sorry about the language).  I was kind of disappointed.  I had brought a work friend too and felt badly that it was so awful.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Aug 15, 2013)

I got a good box for once!   I really like my model co lipstick, and didn't find any problems with application.  I got the color "Dusk Till Dawn".  I also got a deluxe sample of Juice Beauty oil free moisturizer.  The moisturizer smells like floor cleaner-but it feels amazing-My other samples were pretty small-but i did get two nice items together worth $15.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I decided to wear the Stila lipstick today and my husband got home, looked at me and said "whoa that's some red lipstick." Uh, thanks.
> 
> I thought I looked pretty. : (
> ...


 I think you look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MUfiend (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok - so I'm not as bummed as I thought I'd be. Got home after shopping at the Ann Taylor event and forgetting my coupon. Couldn't help but make purchases (sigh) but was able to hold strong (after an internal struggle) and avoid buying any full priced items. Guess what - the coupons are for full priced items only! Ahhh...big sigh of relief. And...they had a *skip the wait for a birchbox lin*k. If you or anyone else is still waiting for a precious invite, this should get you subscribed! www.birchbox.com/anntaylorevent


----------



## CBritt (Aug 15, 2013)

So I thought I would post a quick blurb about the Chicago event. It was extremely crowded, but thankfully we were there about 20 minutes early, so I already had my purchases picked out. Didn't use my coupon cause I didn't have a full price item, but I still got a scarf and a box. Also I didn't get any food, only a sip of my moms water and a sip of champagne.


----------



## MUfiend (Aug 15, 2013)

> I decided to wear the Stila lipstick today and my husband got home, looked at me and said "whoa that's some red lipstick." Uh, thanks. I thought I looked pretty. : ( I think he is just not a fan of bright makeup. Oh well, I will just save it for shopping trips or girls days.


You look maaaaavelous! Great color and it's beautiful on you.


----------



## gemstone (Aug 15, 2013)

We need to have a birchbox MuT meetup, I went to the DC event for exactly thirty seconds, I almost got knocked over and it was too "black Friday" for my post work self. I'm bummed I didn't meet any of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jrenee (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I decided to wear the Stila lipstick today and my husband got home, looked at me and said "whoa that's some red lipstick." Uh, thanks.
> ...


----------



## jrenee (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lindalou3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was at the Boston event.  The boxes were only for people who made an ann taylor purchase - the first 150 people I think.  I wasn't thrilled with the clothes and then it got crazy busy so I left.  I felt like it was pretty nutty and basically a sh*t-show (sorry about the language).  I was kind of disappointed.  I had brought a work friend too and felt badly that it was so awful.


 Ugh, so glad I didn't go.  I would have driven 2 hours coming from Maine with a couple of my beauty maven gals for shopping + dinner night.  They bailed, so I decided not to go.  

I would not have had the patience - I definitely would have made a purchase with my BB discount, but to not offer the boxes for free is disappointing.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Aug 15, 2013)

> So I thought I would post a quick blurb about the Chicago event. It was extremely crowded, but thankfully we were there about 20 minutes early, so I already had my purchases picked out. Didn't use my coupon cause I didn't have a full price item, but I still got a scarf and a box. Also I didn't get any food, only a sip of my moms water and a sip of champagne.


 I was at Chicago's event as well. I'm early for everything, so me and the girls got there at 5.. It was empty and they weren't about to start the festivities early, so we went to get food. We came back at 6 and it was really full! The clothes were cute, but I'm cheap when it comes to clothes, especially since I want to drop a few sizes - so I didn't buy any. We got our boxes in the frenzy and left. I love juice beauty, so I'm stoked!



Plus I got to partake in another of my guilty pleasures!


----------



## AMaas (Aug 15, 2013)

Random Birchbox site question for all you ladies.  Is anyone else having issues logging into the site?  I log in, but then it never _looks_ like I am logged in - doesn't show my name, or my shopping cart with current quantity of items in the top right.  (Howevver, I can click on Shopping Cart and it takes me to my current cart.)  I can't add to my Favorites, either - always asked to log in again.  And as of tonight, I can't submit my reviews for my box!  I'm really getting annoyed by this.  I submitted a request last month and here is what they told me: 

If you are using an older browser, such as Internet Explorer, please note that our website is not 100% compatible with this browser due to built in security settings and for this reason, you may have issues shopping on Birchbox.com. By changing the compatibility setting on your browser you'll be able to proceed to the checkout and place your order. For in depth instructions, please refer here: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/How-to-use-Compatibility-View-in-Internet-Explorer-9

For optimal use of Birchbox.com, we highly suggest the use of secure browsers such as Google Chrome, Safari, or Firefox.

Which is fine.  I am using Firefox.  But they weren't able to solve the problem.  

Any other BB users having problems with the site? Any suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## KayEss (Aug 15, 2013)

Okay guys, I am SO freaking behind on everything in my life, this thread included! It's a rainy, relatively cool day over here (I hate summer weather, so this is a good thing for me), so I decided to stay indoors for the day--took a day off work, snuggled up in bed, ordered some pizza, and now I am finally all caught up on the thread. I got my box today, so now was as good a time as any.

I got box 9:

*Juice Beauty Peel* I am excited to try this since I don't get a lot of masks in my boxes. It is a decent sample size, definitely at least two uses, but it's kind of weird to me that it doesn't seem to smell like anything.
*Foot Wipes *I'll use these, but...really, I don't need wet wipes specifically for feet; the regular ones work just as well I'm sure. I was excited to see two of these though. I was expecting just the one.
*ModelCo Lipstick *Well, I got this in Kitty, which is great. But my mom _also_ got this in Kitty, and she never wears lipstick, so I get all of hers. I have too many lip products as is, but two additional ones of the exact same color?? No way. I will probably give the dupe to a friend.
*Ahmad Teas *I hate tea, so I'm really bummed to get this as one of my five samples. Any other weird extras are usually fine by me, but not tea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will be giving this away too.
*Dreams Calcium Base Coat *I actually don't have a base coat so I'm happy to have this depending on how I like it when I use it.
All in all, an okay box. Just under $20 price breakdown wise. Probably my least favorite box since last October. Oh, well, bound to get a bad one sometimes!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 15, 2013)

That's really crazy how everyone is sharing such different experiences about the Ann Taylor event! I forgot my coupon as well but they said I didnt need it (just had to show event ticket).  They were offering 20% off one item, 30% off two or more and sale was an additional 50% off (seemed like  1/4 of the store was on sale).  Everyone who was purchasing got the free scarves. I saw people go up to the register and ask to get their free Birchbox and they were given one. There were Birchboxes stacked up all over the place on the displays too. I circled the whole store, had a glass of champagne and piece of cheescake, checked out (bought a dress, a top and 2 necklaces) and grabbed a cupcake on the way out.  The whole thing was less than 20 minutes.  But then again, this is probably why they never have events like this in MN.  There's another mall just outside the cities that probably would've been packed, but Mall of America is like a ghost town on the weeknights so that's why I was really surprised to see this there in the first place.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 15, 2013)

my boxes have shipped! i want my clicky trucks to update and i hope that birchbox's website shows me what i'm getting when i wake up tomorrow morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jrenee (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's really crazy how everyone is sharing such different experiences about the Ann Taylor event! I forgot my coupon as well but they said I didnt need it (just had to show event ticket).  They were offering 20% off one item, 30% off two or more and sale was an additional 50% off (seemed like  1/4 of the store was on sale).  Everyone who was purchasing got the free scarves. I saw people go up to the register and ask to get their free Birchbox and they were given one. There were Birchboxes stacked up all over the place on the displays too. I circled the whole store, had a glass of champagne and piece of cheescake, checked out (bought a dress, a top and 2 necklaces) and grabbed a cupcake on the way out.  The whole thing was less than 20 minutes.  But then again, this is probably why they never have events like this in MN.  There's another mall just outside the cities that probably would've been packed, but Mall of America is like a ghost town on the weeknights so that's why I was really surprised to see this there in the first place.


 Sigh... plenty of drinks, friendly cashiers, lots of discounts, cheesecakes, no crowds, in-and-out in 20 minutes... That sounds like my ideal event.


----------



## birdiebijou (Aug 15, 2013)

Got my box today!! Super excited to try the Stila lippie and actually really glad I got the bright red. Also re: above, NicoleRoyer, it looks fab on you! I say tell hubby to stuff it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here it is:


----------



## Tatia (Aug 15, 2013)

I went to the Seattle (Bellevue) event. They were giving out the boxes at the door. Hand in your ticket, get your box. It took a bit to get a glass of bubbly but they had plenty of fruit and sweets to go around. I only had to wait 2 minutes for the makeup artist, and there was no wait for a dressing room. I bought a great pair of jeans (20% off), got my scarf and was out the door at 6:45. They still had a stack of boxes when I left.


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Plus I got to partake in another of my guilty pleasures!


 I spy SPRINKLES  CUPCAKES! Is that the coconut cupcake?  I was there a few week's back to snag a cherry cupcake before they were gone for the season...along with a coconut cupcake and a lemon meringue. &lt;oink&gt; I love their frosting.


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi Ladies - I'm a long time lurker, first time poster!  I went to the Houston event tonight with my SIL.  We had a great time.  Arrived at about 6:30.  There were plenty of boxes, just had to show your ticket to the lady behind the counter.  My SIL forgot her ticket and they still gave her one. There was a table where they were doing makeup "touch-ups" with Juice Beauty.  She actually was doing full makeup and it was lovely.  It wasn't overly crowded.  I posted a picture of my box on instagram - haven't figured out how to post it yet.


----------



## sparklegirl (Aug 15, 2013)

I really wish I was able to go. the closest ne was about an hour away and I would have had to leave work early to get there. Too bad, I have been dying to try that green apple peel. I guess I should check out the trade threads to see if anyone is trying to get rid of theirs


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 16, 2013)

My Birchbox was accepted at my local USPS hub 20 minutes away almost 3 days ago and hasn't moved since. This is highly unusual. Most packages are accepted then sent to the local PO for delivery within 12 hours. Between this and my Ipsy bag taking forever, I'm feeling very frustrated right now.


----------



## jhans0717 (Aug 16, 2013)

> That's really crazy how everyone is sharing such different experiences about the Ann Taylor event! I forgot my coupon as well but they said I didnt need it (just had to show event ticket).Â  They were offering 20% off one item, 30% off two or more and sale was an additional 50% off (seemed likeÂ  1/4 of the store was on sale).Â  Everyone who was purchasing got the free scarves. I saw people go up to the register and ask to get their free Birchbox and they were given one. There were Birchboxes stacked up all over the place on the displays too. I circled the whole store, had a glass of champagne and piece of cheescake, checked out (bought a dress, a top and 2 necklaces) and grabbed a cupcake on the way out.Â  The whole thing was less than 20 minutes.Â  But then again, this is probably why they never have events like this in MN.Â  There's another mall just outside the cities that probably would've been packed, but Mall of America is like a ghost town on the weeknights so that's why I was really surprised to see this there in the first place.


 I went to the same event and thought it was nice. Never been to an event like this though, and was so excited to see one in Minnesota and not too far away either. The champagne and treats were delicious. I went with my mom and helped her pick out two tops, while I didn't purchase anything (already spent too much at sephora and just made vib rouge today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) yet they still gave me a scarf even though I didn't actually purchase. The sizes of the juice beauty samples in the birchboxes were awesome too. Overall it was a fun experience and would totally go again if anything similar ever comes along again.


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 16, 2013)

I got off work at 4pm, got home to print out the ticket and change and left the house at 4:50pm and luckily got on the metro in time to get there are 5:45pm and there was a line from the register towards the front door. So I stood in it and literally seconds later the line behind me when all the way to the back of the store towards the fitting rooms. They didn't even use the tickets. Luckily I got a box, they only sent 150 boxes apparently. Also after looking around, watching poor champagne guy get mobbed every time he left the back room, and meeting a fellow MUT member, I decided I wanted to get a free scarf. I bought a scarf on sale (it was $48 but marked to $24.99) and it was in the 25% off section, so I got 25% off on the $24.99 price AND they let me use the 20% off coupon from BB. So I got it for $15. So basically I went to a BB event and spend $15 to get two scarves, a free box, and a makeover with Juice Beauty products.

What a great day.


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> We need to have a birchbox MuT meetup, I went to the DC event for exactly thirty seconds, I almost got knocked over and it was too "black Friday" for my post work self. I'm bummed I didn't meet any of you


 WE TOTALLY SHOULD!!! I'd love to go hang out with fellow MUTers. Like at a Panera or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 16, 2013)

There should be an MUT conference. So that we can all meet. Just saying.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 16, 2013)

I am so jealous of everyone going to the events and getting lipsticks this month! I am trying to be so good and not buy anything like lipstick! lol

I have 196 points right now.

This was a weird e-mail that I got today?!?!? It says that I am subscribed but that is in my shopping cart?!?!?!?!


You've left products in your cart. Complete your order today.




Hi there,

Thanks for visiting the Birchbox Shop. It looks like you've left some great products in your shopping cart. Come back and finish your order before the items sell out! 




Women's Monthly Rebillable Subscription
$10.00


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 16, 2013)

Anyone go to the Stanford shopping center one? I gave my mil my ticket and haven't heard how it was yet.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 16, 2013)

> I got off work at 4pm, got home to print out the ticket and change and left the house at 4:50pm and luckily got on the metro in time to get there are 5:45pm and there was a line from the register towards the front door. So I stood in it and literally seconds later the line behind me when all the way to the back of the store towards the fitting rooms. They didn't even use the tickets. Luckily I got a box, they only sent 150 boxes apparently. Also after looking around, watching poor champagne guy get mobbed every time he left the back room, and meeting a fellow MUT member, I decided I wanted to get a free scarf. I bought a scarf on sale (it was $48 but marked to $24.99) and it was in the 25% off section, so I got 25% off on the $24.99 price AND they let me use the 20% off coupon from BB. So I got it for $15. So basically I went to a BB event and spend $15 to get two scarves, a free box, and a makeover with Juice Beauty products. What a great day.


 I thought we had to spend $75+ to get the scarf! Had I known it was any purchase I would have bought something! Darn...I drove up from Richmond to go to the event today! Wig it hadn't been so disorganized, but oh well! On another note, I braved the metro for the first time by myself today! Haha


----------



## theexxception (Aug 16, 2013)

So I was on my way out with birchbox I just don't know if I am in to high end things as much as I would like to be. But they totally sucked me back in saying that every birch box in September will have a ruffian nail lacquer. I want hedge fund so bad but if I don't get it ill buy it with points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies - I'm a long time lurker, first time poster!  I went to the Houston event tonight with my SIL.  We had a great time.  Arrived at about 6:30.  There were plenty of boxes, just had to show your ticket to the lady behind the counter.  My SIL forgot her ticket and they still gave her one. There was a table where they were doing makeup "touch-ups" with Juice Beauty.  She actually was doing full makeup and it was lovely.  It wasn't overly crowded.  I posted a picture of my box on instagram - haven't figured out how to post it yet.


Welcome to Makeuptalk! and we totally should have had a MUT sign above our heads, you could have joined up with the other three of us that found each other there! New to MUT or not, you're a lurker, it counts! LOL


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was at Chicago's event as well. I'm early for everything, so me and the girls got there at 5.. It was empty and they weren't about to start the festivities early, so we went to get food. We came back at 6 and it was really full! The clothes were cute, but I'm cheap when it comes to clothes, especially since I want to drop a few sizes - so I didn't buy any. We got our boxes in the frenzy and left. I love juice beauty, so I'm stoked!
> 
> Plus I got to partake in another of my guilty pleasures!


 


> Originally Posted by *CBritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I thought I would post a quick blurb about the Chicago event. It was extremely crowded, but thankfully we were there about 20 minutes early, so I already had my purchases picked out. Didn't use my coupon cause I didn't have a full price item, but I still got a scarf and a box. Also I didn't get any food, only a sip of my moms water and a sip of champagne.


 So funny!  I was at the Chicago event too.. I got there right before 6, snagged two Birchboxes- they handed two to me because I had a second ticket, but no worries, it was for my friend who was stuck because of the boss... she got there around 6:30.  I bought two clearance belts that were $10.00 each and she stacked my coupons!  Since I bought two items, it was 30% off, so I spent $16.00 on two belts that retailed at $48.00 and $58.00 for $16.00 grand total, and I got the scarf just before they ran out.  I did stay until 8 and after 7 the place really cleared out.  The Juice Beauty lady was really nice but really didn't have any formal training in makeup, just in sales.  She did hair by trade.. so that was exciting.  The waiters and waitresses were really friendly and at the end just kept coming and bringing things to us and laughing about it.. they were nice.  They had way more of those little pastries than they were letting on, they just brought them all out at the end.  And by the end the champagne glasses were actually filled, and they kept bringing those.  I ended up talking with my friend and another girl until after 8 and they had to let us out of the store.  It was definitely more hectic than other BB events I've been to, and I wished they had a limited amount of tickets, but oh well!  It was still free and a nice thing to do after work!


----------



## MUfiend (Aug 16, 2013)

> That's really crazy how everyone is sharing such different experiences about the Ann Taylor event! I forgot my coupon as well but they said I didnt need it (just had to show event ticket).Â  They were offering 20% off one item, 30% off two or more and sale was an additional 50% off (seemed likeÂ  1/4 of the store was on sale).Â  Everyone who was purchasing got the free scarves. I saw people go up to the register and ask to get their free Birchbox and they were given one. There were Birchboxes stacked up all over the place on the displays too. I circled the whole store, had a glass of champagne and piece of cheescake, checked out (bought a dress, a top and 2 necklaces) and grabbed a cupcake on the way out.Â  The whole thing was less than 20 minutes.Â  But then again, this is probably why they never have events like this in MN.Â  There's another mall just outside the cities that probably would've been packed, but Mall of America is like a ghost town on the weeknights so that's why I was really surprised to see this there in the first place.


Wow - it's amazing how different these events can be. My friend and I got there at 6:30 and it was packed. The birchboxes were gone, no scarves were mentioned, offered, or in sight, and the waiters could barely make it out the back of the store before their trays were empty. Champagne was a premium and no one mentioned coupons! They gave out a fall catalog with a coupon that can be used...wait for it...starting tomorrow! I'm happy with my purchases but will take whatever I'm not in love with back. I didn't try anything on since it was so hectic but have high hopes for the haul. Fingers crossed. I do wish these events could be more consistent though. They seem all over the place. Note to self - get to the next event super early!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Aug 16, 2013)

> I decided to wear the Stila lipstick today and my husband got home, looked at me and said "whoa that's some red lipstick." Uh, thanks. I thought I looked pretty. : ( I think he is just not a fan of bright makeup. Oh well, I will just save it for shopping trips or girls days.


 He is probably just so used to seeing that beautiful face, that I bet anything making it MORE beautiful catches him off guard! You look PHENOMENAL, honey!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Aug 16, 2013)

> Hi Ladies - I'm a long time lurker, first time poster!Â  I went to the Houston event tonight with my SIL.Â  We had a great time.Â  Arrived at about 6:30.Â  There were plenty of boxes, just had to show your ticket to the lady behind the counter.Â  My SIL forgot her ticket and they still gave her one. There was a table where they were doing makeup "touch-ups" with Juice Beauty.Â  She actually was doing full makeup and it was lovely.Â  It wasn't overly crowded.Â  I posted a picture of my box on instagram - haven't figured out how to post it yet.


 Welcome to makeup talk!


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 16, 2013)

I got an email today about my missing sample. I'm kinda glad they still have it in stock because I don't see myself wearing the Stila Liquid Lipstick very often, and I didn't care for the formula of the Whish Exfoliating Body Wash. I'd have liked points, but I also kinda want an actual sample of something, too. I asked them when I'm getting my anniversary gift. I'll report back with the answer.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 16, 2013)

> my boxes have shipped! i want my clicky trucks to update and i hope that birchbox's website shows me what i'm getting when i wake up tomorrow morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I asked them on twitter when I would get a preview. They said if I paid late it woul be 10 days after I paid.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 16, 2013)

ugh. my boxes just updated. no lipstick or stila in either one :'(

boxes 72 and 70

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb72

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb70

i'm so over coola and hair products.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 16, 2013)

Welp, I was all excited because I have a weight of .4900 and when i scrolled through the thread I seen that box had a lippie...booooo!!!! i do not have a lippie!!!!!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1

yet again box 1 ....i am begining not to like box 1

My thoughts:

I am so over coola products as well.....between ipsy and BB I've gotten way too many this summer.

I have acrylic on my nails...would color changing nail polish even work?

Just from looking, the blush looks like it may be too bright for me.

I am medium toned and bright colors make me look clownish.

Blow up spray...i dont blow dry my hair :

all in one...want to try ....
Not happy, I did tweak my profile and I am wondering if I need to tweak it back.  I want more makeup in my box!   So if anyone who gets a really awesome box with make up has any suggestions pleaseeee do tell.  Thanks!!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 16, 2013)

I wish Birchbox did events in Omaha.


----------



## xchristina (Aug 16, 2013)

How can you guys tell which birchbox you received? Is it the first two numbers after the BB in the shipping info?

This is my package ID: BB6753053


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welp, I was all excited because I have a weight of .4900 and when i scrolled through the thread I seen that box had a lippie...booooo!!!! i do not have a lippie!!!!!
> 
> ...


 The link that goes to is just a default page. I just looked at what box one is, and there is no blush, polish, or heat protecting spray in it. I'm really confused.

Edit:  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb1 Box 1 link


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so jealous of everyone going to the events and getting lipsticks this month! I am trying to be so good and not buy anything like lipstick! lol
> 
> ...


I have 3 items sitting in my cart and I received the same e-mail EXCEPT it only showed the 3 items I had put in it. I logged in after seeing your post and that same item is showing up in my cart (now saying 4) as well and I'm a yearly sub. Weird. I just deleted it.


----------



## MarieS (Aug 16, 2013)

Here is the blurb on the Mall of America. 

Not too crowded.  We got there around 6:30.  Even at check out there were maybe 2-3 people in each line.  I've had worse on a Sunday at the Gap.  Scarves and boxes with purchase although I didn't ask.  I bought some things since the discount was pretty good and I had some basic items I needed.  Lots of champagne, nice sweets.  My niece ate enough of those for me and 6 other people that didn't attend.  When I checked out I asked for boxes for myself and my plus one and we both got scarves and boxes.  There was no makeup being offered. The event was hosted by a local fashionista.  Did other events have that?  A fashion blogger/celeb?

The worst part?  My box only had two of the 4 items!  In looking at the box of lilxkitten, I'm missing two items, the little jar and the aerosol thingie.  So the question is ... if you get a free Birchbox can you call customer service and complain?


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The link that goes to is just a default page. I just looked at what box one is, and there is no blush, polish, or heat protecting spray in it. I'm really confused.
> ...


Wow you are right, that is not my box






Based on the picture name it's box 77  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb77 

In this case I would rather have box one since it has the Stila....


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Aug 16, 2013)

> Wow you are right, that is not my box
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Based on the picture name it's box 77Â  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb77Â  In this case I would rather have box one since it has the Stila.... oh man! I would LOVE that box! Blush and nail polish in one box! That blush is amazing. It can be applied very naturally and the staying power is insane. I bet you could easily trade that whole box for someone else's box if you wanted. : )


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 16, 2013)

OK, so I caved last night and bought a second birchbox (mainly because I want to try two of the Ruffian Polishes in Sept.  Don't judge me.)  I found a skip the line link last night, so I signed up.  

Am I going to get another August BB? I'm never sure of the cut-off date between the months.  (And if I get another Aug box, that's totally fine.  I'm just not sure what I did here!)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 16, 2013)

I think the cut off was the 14th, unless they extended it for some reason!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 16, 2013)

I wish companies would remember that Birmingham AL fricking exists!!  Atlanta, Orlando and Miami get events from various companies, but never Birmingham.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh man! I would LOVE that box! Blush and nail polish in one box! That blush is amazing. It can be applied very naturally and the staying power is insane.
> 
> I bet you could easily trade that whole box for someone else's box if you wanted. : )


Thankfully the things I do not like usually go to my daughter.  We have different skin types/colors and things that usually do not look so good on me look amazing on her.  The box isn't a complete waste, but I guess after waiting so long I wanted to be like super wowed the way I am with my 'still taking so long to get here' Ipsy bag.

I will stay positive with your blush advise and wait to try it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 16, 2013)

Ha, this is how I feel about Wisconsin! No events like this here, ever. Ah well! ETA oops, I meant to quote your AL post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MarieS (Aug 16, 2013)

> Ha, this is how I feel about Wisconsin! No events like this here, ever. Ah well!


 Trust me, if it wasn't for the Mall of America I would be singing the same song.  If an event is sponsored by a retailer that is not at the MOA we don't get it either.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think the cut off was the 14th, unless they extended it for some reason!


 Awesome!  Thank you!


----------



## jayeme (Aug 16, 2013)

This is my 1st month with BB and it looks like I'm getting box 1--I'm pretty disappointed, it doesn't look very exciting and also, the only thing I checked as "couldn't get enough of" or however they phrase it on the profile was "makeup" and I don't get any lipstick or eyeliner that seem to be popular items for this month. Foot wipes are stupid and sunscreen is boring. I like Dr Jart products so I'll use the BB cream, the hair treatment looks OK, and I might use the nail polish depending on what color it is (the coral color is in the photo but I don't know if that will reflect the actual box contents), so I guess I should be happy but I'm really not impressed.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my 1st month with BB and it looks like I'm getting box 1--I'm pretty disappointed, it doesn't look very exciting and also, the only thing I checked as "couldn't get enough of" or however they phrase it on the profile was "makeup" and I don't get any lipstick or eyeliner that seem to be popular items for this month. Foot wipes are stupid and sunscreen is boring. I like Dr Jart products so I'll use the BB cream, the hair treatment looks OK, and I might use the nail polish depending on what color it is (the coral color is in the photo but I don't know if that will reflect the actual box contents), so I guess I should be happy but I'm really not impressed.


 Box 1 has the Stila--so either you're mistaken about your box # or you're getting a lippie.


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow you are right, that is not my box
> ...


 I would have also loved that box!  I love Amika everything (even though I've already gotten it, I dunno if they'd send it to me again.), The Balm blushes are amazing- I have a full size one from Hautelook on the way and I haven't ever been more excited for a blush.. and that nail polish looks gorgeous!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 16, 2013)

> This is my 1st month with BB and it looks like I'm getting box 1--I'm pretty disappointed, it doesn't look very exciting and also, the only thing I checked as "couldn't get enough of" or however they phrase it on the profile was "makeup" and I don't get any lipstick or eyeliner that seem to be popular items for this month. Foot wipes are stupid and sunscreen is boring. I like Dr Jart products so I'll use the BB cream, the hair treatment looks OK, and I might use the nail polish depending on what color it is (the coral color is in the photo but I don't know if that will reflect the actual box contents), so I guess I should be happy but I'm really not impressed.Â


 I don't know what box number that is, but it's not box 1. That box has the stila, hair conditioner, hydrating must, exfoliating body wash, and deodorant wipe. Do you have a box history yet? If so, click on that box photo, and the resulting URL will tell you the real box number.


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm getting box 53!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2013/august-2013-bb53

I'm excited for everything except the tan towels.  Uggh, those are of no use to me. Now I won't see my box for over a week since I am leaving for vacation tomorrow morning.  It's funny, I was kinda hoping for the feet wipes since I'm going to the beach.  Oh, well.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 53!
> 
> ...


 yeah but you get to review 6 items, and you got three makeup items. : so jelly


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah but you get to review 6 items, and you got three makeup items. : so jelly


I was looking at that I thought all boxes have 5.  Lucky girl!!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wish Birchbox did events in Omaha.


 I'm glad to see another MUT member from Omaha... and you're right, we never seem to have any events here.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jhans0717* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to the same event and thought it was nice. Never been to an event like this though, and was so excited to see one in Minnesota and not too far away either. The champagne and treats were delicious. I went with my mom and helped her pick out two tops, while I didn't purchase anything (already spent too much at sephora and just made vib rouge today
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *MarieS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is the blurb on the Mall of America.
> 
> ...


 Cool, Hi fellow MN-ers



Not too many of us here, I think? I could've said hi in between shoving cheesecake in my face.  I think they should've had this event at Rosedale mall. We used to have after hours events at VS (no free stuff just discounts, a DJ and drawings) and there would be lines down the hall for those.  Not that I wanted it to be any busier, just hope that it was enough of a success for them to schedule more of them.  I had fun though and got a nice deal so I will definitely go to any more events like these they have here!


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm glad to see another MUT member from Omaha... and you're right, we never seem to have any events here.


 Kansas City right here and we don't get anything either. We luck out with H&amp;M since the next closest one is in... St. Louis (?), so we get a lot of the special collections that they run. But that's it. Nothing else. No one does stuff out here and I'm fairly certain it's because we're in the midwest. Basically, it usually seems like if you're not on the coasts or Chicago, you're kind of SOL for anything cool.


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Kansas City right here and we don't get anything either. We luck out with H&amp;M since the next closest one is in... St. Louis (?), so we get a lot of the special collections that they run. But that's it. Nothing else. No one does stuff out here and I'm fairly certain it's because we're in the midwest. Basically, it usually seems like if you're not on the coasts or Chicago, you're kind of SOL for anything cool.


 I'm near St. Louis and haven't heard of them doing any events here.  I would definitely go!  I feel your pain, fellow Midwester  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 53!
> 
> ...


 dang. i would've loved that box. i don't know why they don't ever give me curly girl samples when i have curly hair marked off. i always end up getting my miss jessie's stuff at cvs anyway.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Kansas City right here and we don't get anything either. We luck out with H&amp;M since the next closest one is in... St. Louis (?), so we get a lot of the special collections that they run. But that's it. Nothing else. No one does stuff out here and I'm fairly certain it's because we're in the midwest. Basically, it usually seems like if you're not on the coasts or Chicago, you're kind of SOL for anything cool.


 I know what you mean... NOT cool (any companies out there here me?)





Oh and I loooove H&amp;M, but somehow I thought the closest one was the one in Chicago! I'll definitely visit Kansas City one of these days!!!!!!!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 16, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 I wish companies would remember that Birmingham AL fricking exists!!  Atlanta, Orlando and Miami get events from various companies, but never Birmingham.


YES. THIS!!!


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know what you mean... NOT cool (any companies out there here me?)
> ...


 Yeah! There's one on the Plaza in KCMO and there's one going into the Oak Park Mall in Overland Park, KS. Both sides (as in Kansas and Missouri) are trying really hard to make KC and the surrounding areas a destination in the midwest. It's a far cry from being a tourist destination, but I'll give them props for trying as hard as they are.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 53!
> 
> ...


 That's an awesome box! Pretty much my ideal box, I wouldn't use that item either but the rest of it looks amazing. Wish I was getting that :/ Makeup is the only item I have marked as "couldn't get enough of" and I don't get any color cosmetics, only a BB cream sample :/


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 16, 2013)

I love Kansas City! My husband and I go up there a few times a year. I live in Arkansas. We get NOTHING in the way of events like these. Most people think there's just nothing here. I was even once asked if we rose horses everywhere. Uh...NO! So yeah, I feel you!


----------



## Lanai12 (Aug 16, 2013)

I think there needs to be a mid-west support group. Milwaukee is a great place but it isn't a high profile city. Many Chicago peeps have weekend places here for a get away from the city.


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lanai12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think there needs to be a mid-west support group. Milwaukee is a great place but it isn't a high profile city. Many Chicago peeps have weekend places here for a get away from the city.


 I love being in Chicago!  It would be nice to get out of the city every once in a while.. but the lack of cars makes that difficult.  I moved here from TN and I like the city much much more!


----------



## rachelxoxo (Aug 16, 2013)

> Â I wish companies would remember that Birmingham AL fricking exists!!Â  Atlanta, Orlando and Miami get events from various companies, but never Birmingham.


 Another birmigham girl?!! Yippe! I just moved to the area and was seriously hoping a bb event would happen here.


----------



## turtlegirl2 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, they are so lucky!  I wish  lived near a big city!  My nearest is 1 hour away...Syracuse.  Not exactly a fashion and beauty hub!


I'm outside of Pittsburgh...no big events near me either. Super sad face.


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> dang. i would've loved that box. i don't know why they don't ever give me curly girl samples when i have curly hair marked off. i always end up getting my miss jessie's stuff at cvs anyway.


 I have curly hair and I've never used miss jessie's stuff so I'm excited about them.


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's an awesome box! Pretty much my ideal box, I wouldn't use that item either but the rest of it looks amazing. Wish I was getting that :/ Makeup is the only item I have marked as "couldn't get enough of" and I don't get any color cosmetics, only a BB cream sample :/


 I'm very happy with it!


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have curly hair and I've never used miss jessie's stuff so I'm excited about them.


 yay! i got the jelly soft curls stuff from the birchbox store and it's my holy grail curl enhancer. i also use the creme de la creme shampoo and conditioner. the curly pudding didn't like my hair.


----------



## sldb (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Kansas City right here and we don't get anything either. We luck out with H&amp;M since the next closest one is in... St. Louis (?), so we get a lot of the special collections that they run. But that's it. Nothing else. No one does stuff out here and I'm fairly certain it's because we're in the midwest. Basically, it usually seems like if you're not on the coasts or Chicago, you're kind of SOL for anything cool.


Hey, at least KC (or KC area) is getting an Ikea.



I'm in St Louis and we are still waiting for one of those!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Aug 16, 2013)

hahahaha I'm about to win it all and say I live in Caldwell, Idaho. Talk about having NOTHING! Lol


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Aug 16, 2013)

> Kansas City right here and we don't get anything either. We luck out with H&amp;M since the next closest one is in... St. Louis (?), so we get a lot of the special collections that they run. But that's it. Nothing else. No one does stuff out here and I'm fairly certain it's because we're in the midwest. Basically, it usually seems like if you're not on the coasts or Chicago, you're kind of SOL for anything cool.


 Iowa here! I would agree with this. The only place there is ever anything in the Midwest seems to be Chicago and that's 3.5 hours to drive... no thanks.


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 16, 2013)

*PSA TO THE LADIES WHO ARE WAITING ON THEIR ANNIVERSARY GIFT OR ARE ABOUT TO REACH 13 MONTHS:*

I just got an email that says "We're actually working on a new gift for our anniversary recipients, so while I know you will receive something it may be delayed a month or so."

-_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dotybird (Aug 16, 2013)

I just got my 16 month anniversary code for 25% off. Hopefully, others who are waiting will get theirs! Btw- I never got my 13 month code but when I emailed them they said I could call in with the order to get the discount.


----------



## theexxception (Aug 16, 2013)

> I just got my 16 month anniversary code for 25% off. Hopefully, others who are waiting will get theirs! Btw- I never got my 13 month code but when I emailed them they said I could call in with the order to get the discount.


 I just got a 3 month anniversary 20% off code so I don't know that there is a method to the madness.


----------



## lindalou3 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, so glad I didn't go.  I would have driven 2 hours coming from Maine with a couple of my beauty maven gals for shopping + dinner night.  They bailed, so I decided not to go.
> 
> I would not have had the patience - I definitely would have made a purchase with my BB discount, but to not offer the boxes for free is disappointing.


 

was definitely not worth a 2 hour drive!!  I actually emailed BB this AM to let them know my feedback on the event...we'll see if they respond.


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey, at least KC (or KC area) is getting an Ikea.
> ...


 YES. WE ARE. I'm so excited for it!!


----------



## KayEss (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *PSA TO THE LADIES WHO ARE WAITING ON THEIR ANNIVERSARY GIFT OR ARE ABOUT TO REACH 13 MONTHS:*
> 
> ...


 I've been wondering if this would happen ever since they changed their logo. Kind of curious if it's just a rebranded keychain or something else?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 16, 2013)

Anyone need a good laugh?

  PackageID:
BB6708239
Sequence Number:
041060812130057060
Zip Code:
30721
Weight (lbs.):
0.4850
Projected Delivery Date:
Aug 17 2013
       





Delivery Confirmation Information

*Delivery Confirmation Number: 92748901098076553024782398*
Date/Time
Event Name
Location
16 Aug 2013 09:21 Package forwarded to address on file
AUSTIN, TX 16 Aug 2013 09:14 Package Sorted by local post office
AUSTIN, TX 16 Aug 2013 09:11 Package en route for delivery
AUSTIN, TX 16 Aug 2013 09:00 Received by the local post office
AUSTIN, TX 13 Aug 2013 16:24 Shipment Acceptance at PO
CHATTANOOGA, TN 13 Aug 2013 07:54 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
CHATTANOOGA, TN 
Date
Description
Location
Aug 13 2013 Package transferred to Post Office CHATTANOOGA, TN Aug 13 2013 Ready for post office entry Atlanta, GA Aug 13 2013 Package received by dest MI facility Atlanta, GA Aug 11 2013 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Aug 11 2013 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Aug 11 2013 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 

Why yes! If I were going from Chattanooga, TN to a town just across the border in Georgia about 40 minutes south, I would naturally go through Austin, TX as well. It is only logical! (And yes, I have written to Birchbox. Concerned I won't get my box at all and if I do the lipstick will be melted).


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 16, 2013)

Birchbox is really stepping up their anniversary code game. I just got one for my 34th month! 34 seems like a pretty random anniversary month, but I'll gladly take it!


----------



## tasertag (Aug 16, 2013)

> Birchbox is really stepping up their anniversary code game. I just got one for my 34th month! 34 seems like a pretty random anniversary month, but I'll gladly take it!


 34mo! That's incredible, anyone who gets to that point should get a code every month.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *PSA TO THE LADIES WHO ARE WAITING ON THEIR ANNIVERSARY GIFT OR ARE ABOUT TO REACH 13 MONTHS:*
> 
> ...


 Ooh intriguing! My 13 month is in October  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hellopengy (Aug 16, 2013)

The codes are so random! I just got a 20% off 9 month code, but I've only been with BB since Feb, though I've gotten a few gift subs so maybe they are counting by # of boxes, not # months (which would still be only 8 boxes for me)


----------



## kelley (Aug 16, 2013)

Whew-- made two orders with BB this week because I had 500 points &amp; a 9 month coupon code to use!


3 Clarisonic brush heads-- just purchased a Mia 2 on July 31st as a birthday present to myself
Folle de Joie perfume-- actually never sampled this, but everyone seems to sing its praises!  hope it lives up to expectation!
Origins Checks &amp; Balances-- just tried this tonight &amp; it made my face feel so soft!
Eyeko eyeliner-- I've been hooked on this stuff ever since I sampled it in February!
Pick 2:  Pangea Organics Cleanser for Normal to Dry &amp; 2 twistbandâ„¢ Signature Lace hair ties
Pick 2:  Dr. Jart+ Premium Beauty Balm SPF 45+ &amp; Oscar Blandi Pronto Wet Instant Volumizing Conditioner

As far as the Pick 2's:
I make my own twistbands, but having 2 free lace printed ones will be nice. 
This is my 2nd pick 2 sample of the Dr. Jart Detox Black Label, but I own the full size, so it's nice to have extra (although these are still pretty empty like the ones sampled in February-- definitely not the same weight at the Premium sample I received this month!) 
I'm always looking for my holy grail face wash (which is why I'm currently trying checks &amp; balances), so I'm happy to sample the Pangea cleanser
conditioner... well, it's at least a decent size.

I also got the GWP Ann Taylor scarf just because something in me just had to have it.


----------



## kelley (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *PSA TO THE LADIES WHO ARE WAITING ON THEIR ANNIVERSARY GIFT OR ARE ABOUT TO REACH 13 MONTHS:*
> 
> ...


 Oh nuts-- I kinda wanted the keychain since I always need something to help find my keys in the black abyss of my purse!  Hope it's something good though! :]


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 16, 2013)

Okay, kind of random (and I NEED to share it with somebody!), but I truly believe birchbox is to blame with their random snacks: I came back from vacation and the first thing the boyfriend said to me was "Sorry...I opened your boxes, I was hungry and looking for a snack. I just wanted a piece of candy." He's used to me offering whatever food comes in my second box to him...so the poor boy went looking for more...haha. I need to buy him a bag if chocolate if I ever leave him alone again!


----------



## KayEss (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Okay, kind of random (and I NEED to share it with somebody!), but I truly believe birchbox is to blame with their random snacks:
> 
> I came back from vacation and the first thing the boyfriend said to me was "Sorry...I opened your boxes, I was hungry and looking for a snack. I just wanted a piece of candy." He's used to me offering whatever food comes in my second box to him...so the poor boy went looking for more...haha. I need to buy him a bag if chocolate if I ever leave him alone again!


 Get that boy his own food sub! Haha, that's hilarious!


----------



## dashali (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lindalou3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was at the Boston event.  The boxes were only for people who made an ann taylor purchase - the first 150 people I think.  I wasn't thrilled with the clothes and then it got crazy busy so I left.  I felt like it was pretty nutty and basically a sh*t-show (sorry about the language).  I was kind of disappointed.  I had brought a work friend too and felt badly that it was so awful.


 I think that was also the case in Palo Alto.

I went to the event. First, I was surprised by lack of organization: now one actually asked for invitation, or told me what to do or what is going on. Then, I saw magic pink boxes (SCORE!) and grabbed one. Cruised through the shop - Ann Taylor is not my piece of cake, so that wasn't very tempting, had a champaign, talked to a Juicy Beauty representative, that was nice, checked out the line (~30 min) for the make up touch up.  Then I headed back home. Of cause I have opened the box on the parking lot, and guess what, it was EMPTY. I was like "WTF"?. So, I headed back, found some girl that looked like she had something to do with BB, and said that my box was empty. She smiled and said "Oh no, I think you have got one of display boxes", so she went away and brought me a box from behind the counter.

I was slightly puzzled. Now I am guessing, that the real box was given only with a purchase. However, the invitation was saying about "complimentary" boxes. 

All in all - very mixed emotions! why lure people to the event where nothing will be happening? Send a coupon, tell about special present from BB with a purchase, or something. That wasn't a bigger deal than that, was it?


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 16, 2013)

Does St. Louis ever have bb events? Anybody know ?.....anybody?


----------



## kira685 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dashali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that was also the case in Palo Alto.
> 
> ...


 I was at this event, and I agree - so disorganized! When we walked in, nobody greeted us and the BB girl actually walked right past us.. I was like OK. Then we saw a line, and just got in it lol.. it was for the champagne and snacks. We noticed them giving out the BBs at the counter and got in that line. She took the event tickets from us and gave us our BBs. We browsed around a while but didn't find anything so we left. At least we got to stop at Philz lol so it wasn't a complete waste of time. The space was also super awkward for the event.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 16, 2013)

My box routinely goes to Des Moines. I've been subscribed since April 2012 and it's taken a detour from the USPS hub in Omaha 4 times. The ZIP code is 51503 here and I think 50513 for Des Moines. It happens when they scan the package as it's leaving the Omaha station. I think sometimes the postal workers manually type in the ZIP for the departure scans and they don't pay close attention. My box always comes back to Omaha the next day, then to Council Bluffs. Yes, I live in Council Bluffs. I work in Omaha. If I got paid for riding the bus, I would be much happier with my job. For detours, I know it's not bad, but I just wanted all the ladies with boxes taking side trips to know there is hope. Mine always come back. Hopefully yours will, too.


----------



## dashali (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was at this event, and I agree - so disorganized! When we walked in, nobody greeted us and the BB girl actually walked right past us.. I was like OK. Then we saw a line, and just got in it lol.. it was for the champagne and snacks. We noticed them giving out the BBs at the counter and got in that line. She took the event tickets from us and gave us our BBs. We browsed around a while but didn't find anything so we left. At least we got to stop at Philz lol so it wasn't a complete waste of time. The space was also super awkward for the event.


 at least i don't feel myself like I have stolen something! you saved my soul!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (Aug 17, 2013)

> Cool, Hi fellow MN-ers :wavey: Not too many of us here, I think? I could've said hi in between shoving cheesecake in my face.Â  I think they should've had this event at Rosedale mall. We used to have after hours events at VS (no free stuff just discounts, a DJ and drawings) and there would be lines down the hall for those.Â  Not that I wanted it to be any busier, just hope that it was enough of a success for them to schedule more of them.Â  I had fun though and got a nice deal so I will definitely go to any more events like these they have here!


 I'm from Minnesota too! I didn't go to the Ann Taylor event because I would have had to bring both my kiddos with since DH was working late that day. Maybe next time.


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 17, 2013)

> I think that was also the case in Palo Alto. I went to the event. First, I was surprised by lack of organization: now one actually asked for invitation, or told me what to do or what is going on.Â Then, I saw magic pink boxes (SCORE!) and grabbed one. Cruised through the shop - Ann Taylor is not my piece of cake, so that wasn't very tempting, had a champaign, talked to a Juicy Beauty representative, that was nice, checked out the line (~30 min) for the make up touch up. Â Then I headed back home. Of cause I have opened the box on the parking lot, and guess what, it was EMPTY. I was like "WTF"?. So, I headed back, found some girl that looked like she had something to do with BB, and said that my box was empty. She smiled and said "Oh no, I think you have got one of display boxes", so she went away and brought me a box from behind the counter. I was slightly puzzled. Now I am guessing, that the real box was given only with a purchase. However, the invitation was saying about "complimentary" boxes.Â  All in all - very mixed emotions! why lure people to the event where nothing will be happening? Send a coupon, tell about special present from BB with a purchase, or something. That wasn't a bigger deal than that, was it?Â


 The boxes on display or the ones that have a ribbon are always empty! It's a solid thing to note! You want the ones behind the counter always.


----------



## Xiang (Aug 17, 2013)

Received my second box today. Box #14 i believe. Is it just me or does the red velvet model co smell really really good? Almost yummy good.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I decided to wear the Stila lipstick today and my husband got home, looked at me and said "whoa that's some red lipstick." Uh, thanks.
> 
> I thought I looked pretty. : (
> ...


 It looks amazing on you! I guess guys are not too fond of the bright lipsticks my hubby is the same way.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I decided to wear the Stila lipstick today and my husband got home, looked at me and said "whoa that's some red lipstick." Uh, thanks.
> ...


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 17, 2013)

My tracking updated I should receive my birchbox on August 22!


----------



## msladyday (Aug 17, 2013)

> I was at the Boston event.Â  The boxes were only for people who made an ann taylor purchase - the first 150 people I think.Â  I wasn't thrilled with the clothes and then it got crazy busy so I left.Â  I felt like it was pretty nutty and basically a sh*t-show (sorry about the language).Â  I was kind of disappointed.Â  I had brought a work friend too and felt badly that it was so awful.


 I was at the Boston event as well and I agree, it was a total sh*t show. I arrived no later than 6:15p and he place was beyond packed. The desserts were all gone save a few cookie bars of some kind. I suppose I was lucky, having waited for 15-20 minutes to snag a glass of champagne (the poor lone bartender was barraged by the crowd from all sides) and being in the right place at the right time when they started giving the BirchBox boxes to people that could prove they registered for the event. I am pretty sure they started passing out the boxes was so they could thin the crowd out. The store was entirely unprepared for the onslaught that hit them. I understand that you can't exactly turn people away but they might have thought about having the desserts and champagne separated somehow for people that registered so the store wasn't turned into a dump by the empty plates and glasses since the 1 trash can was overflowing. (I can only imagine if any of the clothes were stained with food). It might now have helped that it was also promoted by Extra Petite's blog (and she attended) which added yet another set of people. Overall, poor planning led to no one at the store being prepared for the sheer number of people that attended.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My tracking updated I should receive my birchbox on August 22!


 Same here, can't wait!!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 17, 2013)

I received box #1. I've been into facial sprays a lot lately, nice to try a new brand.  Like the ample size of the conditioner.


----------



## EmpressMelli (Aug 17, 2013)

> My boyfriend looks at me like I have a bug in my teeth every time I wear my bright lipsticks. lol


. Lol. I feel so lucky. My boyfriend actually likes when I wear bright lipstick (which is good because I LOVE my bright lipstick!). He's a painter so he always compliments my makeup/technique. It's actually pretty hilarious


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Aug 17, 2013)

A big thanks to everyone who responded to me! There are too many to quote.



> My boyfriend looks at me like I have a bug in my teeth every time I wear my bright lipsticks. lol





> It looks amazing on you! I guess guys are not too fond of the bright lipsticks my hubby is the same way.


 lol! yeah, I don't think he is used to it. And he always hates it if lipstick/gloss gets on him when we kiss, so the red is probably like a big sign on my lips saying " do not kiss". That's why I usually stick with MLBB colors. Just didn't expect him to have such a NO response to it. Silly man should have just humored me!


----------



## lindalou3 (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was at the Boston event as well and I agree, it was a total sh*t show. I arrived no later than 6:15p and he place was beyond packed. The desserts were all gone save a few cookie bars of some kind. I suppose I was lucky, having waited for 15-20 minutes to snag a glass of champagne (the poor lone bartender was barraged by the crowd from all sides) and being in the right place at the right time when they started giving the BirchBox boxes to people that could prove they registered for the event. I am pretty sure they started passing out the boxes was so they could thin the crowd out.
> 
> The store was entirely unprepared for the onslaught that hit them. I understand that you can't exactly turn people away but they might have thought about having the desserts and champagne separated somehow for people that registered so the store wasn't turned into a dump by the empty plates and glasses since the 1 trash can was overflowing. (I can only imagine if any of the clothes were stained with food). It might now have helped that it was also promoted by Extra Petite's blog (and she attended) which added yet another set of people. Overall, poor planning led to no one at the store being prepared for the sheer number of people that attended.


Glad to hear that I wasn't just being a cranky person and someone else felt the same!  It was so crazy!!


----------



## msbelle (Aug 17, 2013)

Finally got my box yesterday. Of course I didn't get the Kitty lipstick like everyone else did who got the same box. They sent the red. And instead of the Whish Coconut Milk Correcting Gel they sent body wash.


----------



## msbelle (Aug 17, 2013)

Tried the lipstick to see if I liked it. I don't. It slides around. Whoever said that about it all being gone except for a ring around your lips, that's what happened. Going in the trash.

The argon oil smells good. And the body wash smells good in the tube.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 17, 2013)

My box came today i was so underwhelmed....

on the plus note the blush isn't so bad and is in the color swiss dot ...the nail polish is matte and streaky  waiting to put a top coat on it ....


----------



## ScopeIt (Aug 17, 2013)

Kind of irritated about the delay in anniversary codes. I waited patiently for my code (August is my 13th month), then I emailed them last week. Their reply was "sending them out soon". And now it looks like they won't come until next month? I need cleanser, dang it, and I have points to burn.

I actually made two big purchases through Sephora this month, thanks to some awesome freebie offers. I haven't purchased anything from them in ages, due to BB points and pick 2 packs, etc. I was pleasantly surprised when I got my order and they had not only included the Algenist 10 day supply and my 3 free samples, but a TON of extras. Sephora is stepping up their game. They were my go-to for beauty stuff before I joined BB.


----------



## gemstone (Aug 17, 2013)

> Kind of irritated about the delay in anniversary codes. I waited patiently for my code (August is my 13th month), then I emailed them last week. Their reply was "sending them out soon". And now it looks like they won't come until next month? I need cleanser, dang it, and I have points to burn. I actually made two big purchases through Sephora this month, thanks to some awesome freebie offers. I haven't purchased anything from them in ages, due to BB points and pick 2 packs, etc. I was pleasantly surprised when I got my order and they had not only included the Algenist 10 day supply and my 3 free samples, but a TON of extras. Sephora is stepping up their game. They were my go-to for beauty stuff before I joined BB.


 If you watch out for them, they usually release a 20% off code other times in the month.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my box yesterday. Of course I didn't get the Kitty lipstick like everyone else did who got the same box. They sent the red. And instead of the Whish Coconut Milk Correcting Gel they sent body wash.


 You could probably write them and tell them you got the wrong item, and they will send you the right one. Also, if you don't want your lippie, I would love to make a trade for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Aug 17, 2013)

> The codes are so random! I just got a 20% off 9 month code, but I've only been with BB since Feb, though I've gotten a few gift subs so maybe they are counting by # of boxes, not # months (which would still be only 8 boxes for me) Â


 Thy probably just sent you the 9 month code on accident instead of 6 month.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 17, 2013)

13 month key chain for my second account just arrived right on time...no code in the package, wasn't last time either. I've heard sometimes they send it via email later, though I never got one for my main account. No matter, I'm hoarding points anyway lol


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to say - putting a full-sized lipstick in the trash when I'm sure many MUT gals would gladly trade for that color, well it's a darn shame.


 Yeah, it makes me sad. I've been trying really hard to make a trade for that color, and no dice. It's a waste.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You could probably write them and tell them you got the wrong item, and they will send you the right one. Also, if you don't want your lippie, I would love to make a trade for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I don't think they'd consider getting a different color from anyone else to be the wrong item, unfortunately. Her box page doesn't show a particular color so I'd imagine they would say there wasn't a guaranteed color.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 17, 2013)

> I don't think they'd consider getting a different color from anyone else to be the wrong item, unfortunately. Her box page doesn't show a particular color so I'd imagine they would say there wasn't a guaranteed color.


She got the Whish Body Wash instead of the correcting gel. That should count as an incorrect item.


----------



## Xiang (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tried the lipstick to see if I liked it. I don't. It slides around. Whoever said that about it all being gone except for a ring around your lips, that's what happened. Going in the trash.
> 
> The argon oil smells good. And the body wash smells good in the tube.


 Awww, that's too bad. Did you get the Red Velvet one? I got that one and felt that it needed a really long time to dry first on my lips before I put on a gloss or eat or drink. But afterwards, it won't slide around as much.


----------



## dashali (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The boxes on display or the ones that have a ribbon are always empty! It's a solid thing to note! You want the ones behind the counter always.


 Somehow the even was so disorganized that it was hard to figure out where are BB representatives, if any at all!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 17, 2013)

Oops wrong thread.

Thanks Scooby!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She got the Whish Body Wash instead of the correcting gel. That should count as an incorrect item.


 Yeah, that's what I meant.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

A few months back, I was supposed to get some sort of Elizabeth Arden facial scrub, and I was excited to try it. But when my box came, there was a serum in there instead. So, I wrote BB and they sent me a replacement item. I figure, as long as they still have them, they will send a replacement. And if not, probably some points.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, that's what I meant.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> A few months back, I was supposed to get some sort of Elizabeth Arden facial scrub, and I was excited to try it. But when my box came, there was a serum in there instead. So, I wrote BB and they sent me a replacement item. I figure, as long as they still have them, they will send a replacement. And if not, probably some points.


 ooooh yup they have definitely done that. one time they were sending out both luna bars and mints. i got a luna bar but my account said mints. since they had some left they just sent me them in a separate order!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 17, 2013)

> My Ipsy bag finally arrived.


 Wrong thread? Lol


----------



## msbelle (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## goldenmeans (Aug 17, 2013)

I love red lipstick, but without fail every time I wear it some creep will make a comment about it. I wore the Beso sample I got this week and some random douchecanoe said, "I like those lips, baby." Ew. Same thing happens when I wear a suit. IDK, just yuck.

Does cancelling affect the anniversary code? I canceled for February, which would have been my 13th month and resubbed in March. I never got the keychain or code. Maybe they just don't like me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I registered for the NY event and then literally forgot about it. I was in meetings all day and then was halfway home when I realized. The Juice Beauty stuff doesn't really appeal to me, so I don't really care.


----------



## msbelle (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love red lipstick, but without fail every time I wear it some creep will make a comment about it. I wore the Beso sample I got this week and some random douchecanoe said, "I like those lips, baby." Ew. Same thing happens when I wear a suit. IDK, just yuck.
> 
> ...


They treated mine like a new sub after I cancelled and started again. But that was in 2011.

I may have worn the lipstick to go out but I hate the formula.


----------



## msbelle (Aug 17, 2013)

I sent an email asking if they wanted me to just do the review on the item that was already on my page or if they wanted to change it. I thought they should know about the wrong item being sent though since they had all the missing shadows. I don't mind getting the body wash, it does smell good.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a good box for once!   I really like my model co lipstick, and didn't find any problems with application.  I got the color "Dusk Till Dawn".  I also got a deluxe sample of Juice Beauty oil free moisturizer.  The moisturizer smells like floor cleaner-but it feels amazing-My other samples were pretty small-but i did get two nice items together worth $15.


 Looks great, I think I am getting the same color.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love red lipstick, but without fail every time I wear it some creep will make a comment about it. I wore the Beso sample I got this week and some random douchecanoe said, "I like those lips, baby." Ew. Same thing happens when I wear a suit. IDK, just yuck.
> 
> ...


 It didn't effect me. And I cancelled for a little bit and picked up a gift sub with leftover points for a few months about a year ago.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies - I'm a long time lurker, first time poster!  I went to the Houston event tonight with my SIL.  We had a great time.  Arrived at about 6:30.  There were plenty of boxes, just had to show your ticket to the lady behind the counter.  My SIL forgot her ticket and they still gave her one. There was a table where they were doing makeup "touch-ups" with Juice Beauty.  She actually was doing full makeup and it was lovely.  It wasn't overly crowded.  I posted a picture of my box on instagram - haven't figured out how to post it yet.


 Welcome!


----------



## msbelle (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love red lipstick, but without fail every time I wear it some creep will make a comment about it. I wore the Beso sample I got this week and some random douchecanoe said, "I like those lips, baby." Ew. Same thing happens when I wear a suit. IDK, just yuck.
> 
> ...


 Just wanted to say thank you for the added word to my vocab...douchecanoe.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 17, 2013)

> I love red lipstick, but without fail every time I wear it some creep will make a comment about it. I wore the Beso sample I got this week and some random douchecanoe said, "I like those lips, baby." Ew. Same thing happens when I wear a suit. IDK, just yuck. Does cancelling affect the anniversary code? I canceled for February, which would have been my 13th month and resubbed in March. I never got the keychain or code. Maybe they just don't like me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I registered for the NY event and then literally forgot about it. I was in meetings all day and then was halfway home when I realized. The Juice Beauty stuff doesn't really appeal to me, so I don't really care. Â


 Yes it affects You if you cancel. I cancelled one month and joined right back and I had to pull teeth to get that keychain.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 17, 2013)

USPS finally deemed my box worthy of delivery today after holding it at the post office 20 minutes away for the past 4 days.


----------



## missionista (Aug 18, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 18, 2013)

MQuote: Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> USPS finally deemed my box worthy of delivery today after holding it at the post office 20 minutes away for the past 4 days.


 What color was your Mally eyeliner?  Mine was sailor.  Looks nice, but I already have one in that color!


Mine was Sailor too. I'm on the fence about keeping it.


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes it affects You if you cancel. I cancelled one month and joined right back and I had to pull teeth to get that keychain.


 I'm just going to forget about the anniversary gift. I feel like I'll just end up disappointed if I keep thinking about it.


----------



## shinyvictoria (Aug 18, 2013)

I was going to save my points until next month but then they sent me a 16 month anniversary code which is pretty random. They really know how to get me to spend!


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shinyvictoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was going to save my points until next month but then they sent me a 16 month anniversary code which is pretty random. They really know how to get me to spend!
they just sent me an email to spend my points. dude, i'm only at 133 points, lol


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 18, 2013)

Haha I got the same email and I have 589 points.  I am trying to save till Christmas though... 



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they just sent me an email to spend my points. dude, i'm only at 133 points, lol


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 18, 2013)

I got that email too. If they REALLY wanted me to spend my points they would have included a 30% discount code.


----------



## shy32 (Aug 18, 2013)

I received a different box than what my account shows. I wrote birchbox and told them so I can review for points. I am still waiting for a reply. Anyways I know this has happened to other gals on MUT and I was wondering how birchbox usually handles it?


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I got the same email and I have 589 points.  I am trying to save till Christmas though...


 stay strong and don't cave in, lol.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received a different box than what my account shows. I wrote birchbox and told them so I can review for points. I am still waiting for a reply. Anyways I know this has happened to other gals on MUT and I was wondering how birchbox usually handles it?


 that happened to me a year ago and they gave me 100 points for the wrong box but never sent the correct box out. however they let me keep the wrong box which was a punishment box. the correct box was an awesome box and i would've preferred that box over the points.


----------



## shy32 (Aug 18, 2013)

> that happened to me a year ago and they gave me 100 points for the wrong box but never sent the correct box out. however they let me keep the wrong box which was a punishment box. the correct box was an awesome box and i would've preferred that box over the points.


The box I got is ok but i preferred the one shown on my account. I guess I'll wait and see


----------



## Lily V (Aug 18, 2013)

So birchbox finally got back to me about the completely wrong box they sent me- I got a generic excuse of "it was a glitch when we were loading the product list to your account"- and they "fixed" it by just changing the account picture to match the punishment box I got.  No offer of points or sending the correct box.  Hell, if I'm going to get stuck w/ a completely wrong box- at least give me some extra points to make up for it. Uggghhhhh!! BB! gggrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 18, 2013)

Milwaukee! Holla



> I think there needs to be a mid-west support group. Milwaukee is a great place but it isn't a high profile city. Many Chicago peeps have weekend places here for a get away from the city.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Aug 18, 2013)

I also got a box completely different from the one shown that I was suppose to get. Tiffany (Customer Service) said they will send out the correct box if they can. If not they will compensate me. I think that means some points would then be credited to me?


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 18, 2013)

What is the 13 month code? It's my 13th month now... and I want to use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## loveforeva21 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey all!  

Any suggestions on what to purchase full sized on Birchbox?  
I have a coupon code I want to use and was wondering what everyone's favorites were as of late.

Thanks!


----------



## angienharry (Aug 19, 2013)

> Hey all! Â  Any suggestions on what to purchase full sized on Birchbox? Â  I have a coupon code I want to use and was wondering what everyone's favorites were as of late. Also, if anyone has the shade FIG from Juice Beauty in their lip gloss, I'd love to trade! Thanks!


 Well not knowing exactly what you are looking for, I will share some of my favorite purchases from BB.....the Balm- MaryLou Luminizer, the Balm- Put a Lid on it (eyelid primer), beauty protector spray, skin soy body whip in poppy fragrance(awesome body lotion it's $27 but the literally give u a huge tub of this amazingness!), Caudile divine oil (this stuff is great and it's only $9 for the small one so its perfect for getting over that $35 mark), eyeko skinny liner, Amika curly hair creme ( my HG hair product), Benefit Hoola bronzing powder, and Fresh lotus face cream. Wow. I went through all my purchases and these were just my favorites. Me thinks I need rehab! Happy shopping!!!


----------



## KayEss (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well not knowing exactly what you are looking for, I will share some of my favorite purchases from BB.....the Balm- MaryLou Luminizer, the Balm- Put a Lid on it (eyelid primer), beauty protector spray, skin soy body whip in poppy fragrance(awesome body lotion it's $27 but the literally give u a huge tub of this amazingness!), Caudile divine oil (this stuff is great and it's only $9 for the small one so its perfect for getting over that $35 mark), eyeko skinny liner, Amika curly hair creme ( my HG hair product), Benefit Hoola bronzing powder, and Fresh lotus face cream. Wow. I went through all my purchases and these were just my favorites. Me thinks I need rehab! Happy shopping!!!


 Adding to this...Depending on what you use/like: beauty blenders and Benefit's "They're Real" mascara, plus the microderma mitt, Orofluido, Juice Beauty green apple mask. These are all items I'd have a hard time purchasing with cash but a much easier time purchasing with points and greatly improve my make up routine. Birchbox also has nifty stuff in their home and food and lifestyle sections if you are experiencing beauty product overload like I sometimes do.


----------



## tasertag (Aug 19, 2013)

> Hey all! Â  Any suggestions on what to purchase full sized on Birchbox? Â  I have a coupon code I want to use and was wondering what everyone's favorites were as of late. Also, if anyone has the shade FIG from Juice Beauty in their lip gloss, I'd love to trade! Thanks!


 People save up for a clarisonic. Since I have one, I'm planning on splurging on a full size of folle de joie.


----------



## Lanai12 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Hey all! Â  Any suggestions on what to purchase full sized on Birchbox? Â  I have a coupon code I want to use and was wondering what everyone's favorites were as of late. Also, if anyone has the shade FIG from Juice Beauty in their lip gloss, I'd love to trade! Thanks!


 Suki foaming sugar scrub is a must. Mirenesse glossy kiss in romantic kiss is a great nude lippie. These are just a couple ideas.


----------



## loveforeva21 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well not knowing exactly what you are looking for, I will share some of my favorite purchases from BB.....the Balm- MaryLou Luminizer, the Balm- Put a Lid on it (eyelid primer), beauty protector spray, skin soy body whip in poppy fragrance(awesome body lotion it's $27 but the literally give u a huge tub of this amazingness!), Caudile divine oil (this stuff is great and it's only $9 for the small one so its perfect for getting over that $35 mark), eyeko skinny liner, Amika curly hair creme ( my HG hair product), Benefit Hoola bronzing powder, and Fresh lotus face cream. Wow. I went through all my purchases and these were just my favorites. Me thinks I need rehab! Happy shopping!!!





> Originally Posted by *Lanai12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Suki foaming sugar scrub is a must. Mirenesse glossy kiss in romantic kiss is a great nude lippie. These are just a couple ideas.





> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People save up for a clarisonic. Since I have one, I'm planning on splurging on a full size of folle de joie.


     Thanks all for the lovely suggestions!  I TOTALLY forgot how much I adore Caudalie products especially the Divine Oil 




      @angienharry!  I shall have to try out the skin soy body whip in Poppy one of these days and I love all thebalm items!  

 
@Lanai12, Suki is awesome and that scrub was amazing , I had to buy the Starter Kit for Calm skin via BeautySage since it was only $21 with the pop up $10 off coupon when I went on their website.  BeautySage is also offering free shipping for a limited time unlike Birchbox. Also, I think Birchbox took it down but they were selling the same kit for $40+.  I've noticed some items are really limited time that Birchbox puts up on their website for sale.




@tasertag, hymm I do not yet own a Clarisonic but heard great things about it!  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Sakura83 (Aug 19, 2013)

For me it would be the Beauty Protector, Protect and Detangle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## loveforeva21 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For me it would be the Beauty Protector, Protect and Detangle


 Agree!  I bought it when free shipping was offered the month we got it in the box!  I shared it with my mom too, it's amazing!


----------



## basementsong (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *PSA TO THE LADIES WHO ARE WAITING ON THEIR ANNIVERSARY GIFT OR ARE ABOUT TO REACH 13 MONTHS:*
> 
> ...


My 13th month was July, and I _just_ got the keychain in the mail on Saturday! It's still the pink one with the old logo. There was no code with the mailer, just a small card that said something to the likes of "thanks for being with us so long, here's a little gift!"

Has anyone heard one way or another if they quit doing a code at the 13 month mark?


----------



## dotybird (Aug 19, 2013)

> My 13th month was July, and I _just_ got the keychain in the mail on Saturday! It's still the pink one with the old logo. There was no code with the mailer, just a small card that said something to the likes of "thanks for being with us so long, here's a little gift!" Has anyone heard one way or another if they quit doing a code at the 13 month mark?


 I never got my code but when I emailed them they said I could phone in my order and they would apply the discount.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 19, 2013)

Their codes sure are weird. I got my 21 month code, which was 21%, but the last code I got (16 months?) was for 25%. You'd think 21 months would rank at least the same discount as less months. It is really weird.  Now I have to decide whether I want to use the code and spend the measly points I have accumulated or just hoard my points for something later. *sigh*


----------



## meaganola (Aug 19, 2013)

> Their codes sure are weird. I got my 21 month code, which was 21%, but the last code I got (16 months?) was for 25%. You'd think 21 months would rank at least the same discount as less months. It is really weird.Â  Now I have to decide whether I want to use the code and spend the measly points I have accumulated or just hoard my points for something later. *sigh*


 My approach: When in doubt, hoard those points regardless of the discount. You never know whether they will have something you *need* right when you're flat broke.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My approach: When in doubt, hoard those points regardless of the discount. You never know whether they will have something you *need* right when you're flat broke.


 That's a very good approach and I believe I will heed your advice. Much more prudent than just buying something I "want" just because I have a discount code. Having said that, the makeup monkey on my back is now crying softly.


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 19, 2013)

> For me it would be the Beauty Protector, Protect and Detangle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I second (or third?) this! The shampoo and conditioner were nothing to write home about, but the spray is amazing! I don't blow dry my hair, but I use it as just a leave in and it makes me hair so soft and curly and the scent is heavenly to me! I do blow dry my 11 y/o daughter's hair so she doesn't have to go to bed with wet hair and it makes her hair look incredible! Also, it's a great "primer" for her hair chalks that she's obsessed with lol


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 19, 2013)

If I live in central VA why did my box just go from NY to NC? Last time I checked a map that was a few hours south of me.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 19, 2013)

A random thing I have figured out with the Beauty Protector, it works better for me if I spray it on my hands and work it into my hair. I think it's because I can get it more evenly distributed and away from the top of my head. Just a random tip for the day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tabarhodes (Aug 19, 2013)

I got the "wrong" box too. So weird. I kind of want to complain, but I mean I did get a box...just not the one listed in my preview. 



 But I guess if I want to review and get my points I better say something.


----------



## basementsong (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never got my code but when I emailed them they said I could phone in my order and they would apply the discount.


Good to know, thanks! I don't need to make an order right now (and have no money or points to spend, either!) though. I actually got fed up of waiting for my 13th month code last month, and eventually placed the order I was waiting until my 13th month to place using a random 20% off code floating around. I couldn't remember if the 13th month code was 20% or 25%, but it came down to like $3 difference so I just went for it.


----------



## Babs (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My 13th month was July, and I _just_ got the keychain in the mail on Saturday! It's still the pink one with the old logo. There was no code with the mailer, just a small card that said something to the likes of "thanks for being with us so long, here's a little gift!"
> ...





> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the 13 month code? It's my 13th month now... and I want to use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My 13th month was july also and I called because I really wanted to use my code and get the mystery pack and tibi pouch. I was told that they send the code and gift anywhere between 13-15 month and I just have to wait. I was kind of sad but then bit the bullet and made my purchase before the tibi and 2 packs ran out with a random 15% code vs the anni 25%. But what can I do.. I like my free stuffs.  Hope this helps. I should get my 25% next month by 15th month and finally buy that beautyblend I was never lucky enough to get.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *loveforeva21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey all!
> ...


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 19, 2013)

I would suggest Eyeko Skinny Liner in Olive, my #1 fave liner


----------



## angienharry (Aug 19, 2013)

> I feel like I'm the only person in Birchboxia that did not ever receive a sample of Folle de Joie to sample and that makes me a sad panda.Â


 I never got it either. But I do have less frequent fragrances marked.


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My 13th month was July, and I _just_ got the keychain in the mail on Saturday! It's still the pink one with the old logo. There was no code with the mailer, just a small card that said something to the likes of "thanks for being with us so long, here's a little gift!"
> ...


Yes, I got the "old" pink keychain last week. No code. Honestly, I only remember getting a code at 3 months (via e-mail) but do not remember getting one after that.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the "wrong" box too. So weird. I kind of want to complain, but I mean I did get a box...just not the one listed in my preview.
> 
> ...


 lovely. this probably means that both of the boxes that i'm getting today could be "wrong". let me take screenshots of these boxes before they try to feed me some bs.


----------



## LindaD (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A random thing I have figured out with the Beauty Protector, it works better for me if I spray it on my hands and work it into my hair. I think it's because I can get it more evenly distributed and away from the top of my head.
> 
> Just a random tip for the day!


 Thanks for that tip -- I'm going to try it tomorrow!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If I live in central VA why did my box just go from NY to NC? Last time I checked a map that was a few hours south of me.


 Mine does the same, probably has to do with hubs and shipping via the cheapest way possible.  

Same reason Ipsy goes from NC to KY or GA to MD THEN to VA.  

It's because these companies are shipping the cheapest way possible and probably have contracts with the shipping providers to make it even cheaper for them, thus longer wait for us to get our stuff.


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm the only person in Birchboxia that did not ever receive a sample of Folle de Joie to sample and that makes me a sad panda.


I was sad about that too but ended up emailing Joie asking for a sample and they send me one! So I definitely recommend emailing them.  Also, it is every bit as great as everyone says it is so I hope you can get a sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xchristina (Aug 19, 2013)

My box finally came you guys! YAY. Still have no idea what box number it is though. Haha.

I got one of the LAQA &amp; Co. Lil' Lip Duo's I believe in Lamchop? The color is a little too crazy pink for me so I guess we'll see if I can make it work


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 19, 2013)

After telling me they'd send me a sample of the missing product in my box, they sent me an email saying they don't have it anymore. I'm not going to complain about 100 points, but I kinda wanted to try the KMS Spray.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (Aug 19, 2013)

I think I need to buy the full size of the Green Apple Peel. I used it last night and today someone told me I had "gorgeous skin" and "don't look at day over 25" (I'm 31).


----------



## fruitseemcgee (Aug 19, 2013)

Anyone have any opinions between the beauty protector and uniqone? I was set on getting the beauty protector with my saved up points this month but then they sent me uniqone and threw me for a loop. It seems like they do the same thing and I'm in the process of trying out uniqone but I just need a little shove in either direction.


----------



## gemstone (Aug 19, 2013)

> Anyone have any opinions between the beauty protector and uniqone? I was set on getting the beauty protector with my saved up points this month but then they sent me uniqone and threw me for a loop. It seems like they do the same thing and I'm in the process of trying out uniqone but I just need a little shove in either direction.


 I got the sample of the uniqone in my last box and it doesn't work nearly as well the beauty protector. I didn't feel like it detangler my hair at all, where as the BP does quite a bit when I try to comb my hair.


----------



## leelee82 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey there!!

A little late to the party, but I went to the Chicago Birchbox event on Thursday. I got there a little after 6. On the way there, I saw two girls with Birchboxes and asked if I could see what's in the box lol. I ran to the Ann Taylor and asked where the line was for the Birchbox. I noticed after people got their Birchbox then ran right out.

After about 20-25 minutes the place really cleared out and I stood in line to get my makeup done. After that I shopped around and left after about an hour.

I did not see any cupcakes and got yelled at for taking a champagne glass while having a water glass in my hand. I think the waitress thought I was taking two, but I wasn't.


----------



## basementsong (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fruitseemcgee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone have any opinions between the beauty protector and uniqone? I was set on getting the beauty protector with my saved up points this month but then they sent me uniqone and threw me for a loop. It seems like they do the same thing and I'm in the process of trying out uniqone but I just need a little shove in either direction.





> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the sample of the uniqone in my last box and it doesn't work nearly as well the beauty protector. I didn't feel like it detangler my hair at all, where as the BP does quite a bit when I try to comb my hair.


 I actually had the opposite result! I didn't notice the Beauty Protector doing anything for any tangles in my hair (thought to be fair, it doesn't tangle too much) and I liked it OK. I really like the scent of the Uniqone, it made my hair feel SO soft, and the first day I used it multiple people in my office told me how shiny my hair was. So from my personal experience, the Uniqone gets my vote! I liked the BP okay, but I feel about the Uniqone the way so many of you feel about BP.

Uniqone



&lt;----me


----------



## gemstone (Aug 19, 2013)

It also seems like the uniq one isn't supposed to be used on dry hair the way BP is (the uniq one says that you an use it to "refresh your style" when used on dry hair, whereas I use the BP to detangle my hair when dry). I guess it depends on what you want to use it for.


----------



## KayEss (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I need to buy the full size of the Green Apple Peel. I used it last night and today someone told me I had "gorgeous skin" and "don't look at day over 25" (I'm 31).


 I really like it too! It definitely doesn't smell like apples though. It sort of smelled like coconut cream pie to me. Either way though, it's great!


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 20, 2013)

just got the stila lippie in a trade today and i love it. i think that i like it more than my ud lipstick in 69. i'm about to order one from birchbox! this is the 'beso' color and i plan on getting the 'aria' color next. i'm a vampy lip kinda girl so i want to get one in a dark fall color.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Aug 20, 2013)

> I feel like I'm the only person in Birchboxia that did not ever receive a sample of Folle de Joie to sample and that makes me a sad panda.Â


 Nope. Not the only one. I never recieved it either, so I decided to email them directly yesterday and they said they'd be happy to send me a sample...I would definitely try contacting the company..hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 20, 2013)

So there is another limited edison box coming up for sale in birchbox tomorrow anyone know where I can find it in the bb store?


----------



## KayEss (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So there is another limited edison box coming up for sale in birchbox tomorrow anyone know where I can find it in the bb store?


 I don't think it's listed in the store yet but I'm sure they'll send out an email advertising it tomorrow (and if you don't get the email someone will post about it on here).


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So there is another limited edison box coming up for sale in birchbox tomorrow anyone know where I can find it in the bb store?


 Right now it's 404'ing, but here is the url:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/head-of-the-class


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just got the stila lippie in a trade today and i love it. i think that i like it more than my ud lipstick in 69. i'm about to order one from birchbox! this is the 'beso' color and i plan on getting the 'aria' color next. i'm a vampy lip kinda girl so i want to get one in a dark fall color.


 Gorgeous!! 



 Beso is so perfect for you!


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 20, 2013)

> If I live in central VA why did my box just go from NY to NC? Last time I checked a map that was a few hours south of me.


 I live in RIC - does that every month! Durham, right? The really fun thing? It'll more than likely go to MD next!


----------



## carebear (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After telling me they'd send me a sample of the missing product in my box, they sent me an email saying they don't have it anymore. I'm not going to complain about 100 points, but I kinda wanted to try the KMS Spray.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This happened to me with the Coastal Scents eyeshadow quad. It was the thing I was most excited about getting in my box and I even got my box super early (12th) and when it wasn't in there, I emailed them and did not get a response for 5 days. When they finally responded, they of course did not have the eyeshadow in stock anymore. They gave me 100 points but I really just wanted the shadow.


----------



## casey anne (Aug 20, 2013)

Limited Edition Box is Live:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/head-of-the-class


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If I live in central VA why did my box just go from NY to NC? Last time I checked a map that was a few hours south of me.
> ...


----------



## Kristen121 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Limited Edition Box is Live:
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/head-of-the-class


Think I'll skip this one. Nothing in it is super exciting to me.


----------



## loveforeva21 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Think I'll skip this one. Nothing in it is super exciting to me.


----------



## MissRoe (Aug 20, 2013)

> Think I'll skip this one. Nothing in it is super exciting to me.Â


 I agree!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## angienharry (Aug 20, 2013)

> Think I'll skip this one. Nothing in it is super exciting to me.Â


 Me either. I really wanted to love it but not worth $28 to me.


----------



## JamieO (Aug 20, 2013)

I just looked at my account, since I resubbed a few days ago, and I guess I am getting the August box. So now, here I am, on the 20th, waiting for a clicky truck, haha.

It'll be kind of nice though, getting the August box and then not having to wait long for September. Bring on the lippies!!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just got the stila lippie in a trade today and i love it. i think that i like it more than my ud lipstick in 69. i'm about to order one from birchbox! this is the 'beso' color and i plan on getting the 'aria' color next. i'm a vampy lip kinda girl so i want to get one in a dark fall color.


 That color  looks great on you. I am very tempted to get it after seeing all the pics on this thread.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 20, 2013)

I hate the USPS. So I got one box yesterday and the other box was marked as undeliverable. I haven't changed my address in over a year and I was depending on the 2nd box for trades. I can't stand them! -____-


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 20, 2013)

> That color Â looks great on you. I am very tempted to get it after seeing all the pics on this thread.





> Gorgeous!!Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â Beso is so perfect for you!


 Thank you!


----------



## JamieO (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That color  looks great on you. I am very tempted to get it after seeing all the pics on this thread.






 Quene, you do pull that off like a badass!


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Think I'll skip this one. Nothing in it is super exciting to me.Â


 not really interested in anything either except I really want that pink color club!!!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *outdoorbarbie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> not really interested in anything either except I really want that pink color club!!!!!


 You can buy it separately! http://www.birchbox.com/shop/color-club-fiesta-nail-polish


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Aug 20, 2013)

Yay thank you!! Hey. Does anyone know how the referal link work...my friend used my link but I never got an email about it


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 20, 2013)

T



> :iagree: Â Quene, you do pull that off like a badass!Â


 Thank you! I don't know why the universe keeps sending me red lip colors when I don't even like the color, lol. It took forever to get off of my lips and I cut my upper lip trying to scrub it off last night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Aug 20, 2013)

> T Thank you! I don't know why the universe keeps sending me red lip colors when I don't even like the color, lol. It took forever to get off of my lips and I cut my upper lip trying to scrub it off last night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well lip cutting aside, you rock some reds for sure! And I guess that's a testament to the staying power of the Stila!


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well lip cutting aside, you rock some reds for sure! And I guess that's a testament to the staying power of the Stila!
thank you! i'm tempted to return the ud lipstick i bought last week and get another stila instead, lol


----------



## jessicarobin (Aug 20, 2013)

Woot, I bought the Limited Edition Back to School box, the foot wipes, and a mystery bonus pack for $5.04 total (between points and a coupon code):





Perhaps not the most amazing savings, I'm still excited because of all the stuff that comes inside the limited edition box.

For the record, the limited edition box basically sold itself to me with the hair clips and the notebook/planner thing.  Everything else is just bonus.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Think I'll skip this one. Nothing in it is super exciting to me.


 Same! I want the notebook...but its $6 on its own and I def don't need it.


----------



## tabarhodes (Aug 20, 2013)

You get your referral points at the end of their first month of being signed up I believe.


----------



## audiophilekate (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *loveforeva21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey all!
> ...


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Aug 20, 2013)

> You get your referral points at the end of their first month of being signed up I believe.Â


 thanks! I just thought id get like an email or something!


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 20, 2013)

My box is waiting for me at my house! I won't get it until Saturday when I get back home, but it's there!


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm on a hunt for foundation (been having a nightmare of a time finding something that matches), so I just ordered the Benefit Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow Oh My God Look at This Stuff Such Long Name Foundation (I may have added more words to that title). The point of this post is that I ordered a mystery pack with it, and I'm wondering if anyone cares to see a pic/know what I get when it comes in. I'm also wondering if there's a separate thread to post those.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm on a hunt for foundation (been having a nightmare of a time finding something that matches), so I just ordered the Benefit Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow Oh My God Look at This Stuff Such Long Name Foundation (I may have added more words to that title). The point of this post is that I ordered a mystery pack with it, and I'm wondering if anyone cares to see a pic/know what I get when it comes in. I'm also wondering if there's a separate thread to post those.


 Yep, there's a thread here! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136917/birchbox-pick-two-mystery-packs/270#post_2147823

Would love to know what you get..I just ordered one myself!

ALSO, let us know how you like the foundation! I've been thinking about trying that one


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yep, there's a thread here! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136917/birchbox-pick-two-mystery-packs/270#post_2147823

Would love to know what you get..I just ordered one myself!

ALSO, let us know how you like the foundation! I've been thinking about trying that one 




i have that foundation (i bought it almost a year ago) and I like it.  It gives just the right amount of coverage. Not too thick or too sheer.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 21, 2013)

> I hate the USPS. So I got one box yesterday and the other box was marked as undeliverable. I haven't changed my address in over a year and I was depending on the 2nd box for trades. I can't stand them! -____-


 I love how they delivered an absolutely crushed glass bottle of peppermint oil in a paper envelope earlier this year, but they mark packages I recieve every single month as suddenly undeliverable, or leave the little slip so I have to go get it at the post office, when they have always put the box in my mailbox before. And it's the same exact box so why doesn't it fit this time? And there's no explanation for the one that's undeliverable when it shows up in perfect condition a week later.


----------



## loveforeva21 (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks @audiophilekate!

These are all wonderful suggestions! 

I wanted to know how Embryolisse was since I've heard great things about it.

I finally got my hands on a 500ml of Bioderma and LOVE it.  

My little cousin brought one back from Hong Kong.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Happy Shopping!!


----------



## Kristen121 (Aug 21, 2013)

My 4 year old DD just decided she needed some lipstick and helped herself to my Party Proof lippie and in the process smooshed it in the cap! So sad. Guess that meals I'll have to buy the whole trio now.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 21, 2013)

Yay! My box is out for delivery! 

A full week earlier than USPS was predicting too, so glad that estimate was off :-D


----------



## jayeme (Aug 21, 2013)

Finally got my box! This is my first month and I'm somewhat disappointed...I feel like I got the box that no one else wanted :/ none of the most coveted or high-value items. I got the foot wipes, a color club nail polish in "reign in spain," the dr. jart bb cream, uniqone hair treatment, and coola sunscreen. I'll use the items, but I'm not really excited about any of them. My bb cream came open in the box, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, most of the unboxing videos I've seen included a "lifestyle extra" and I didn't get anything extra--was I supposed to?


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 21, 2013)

> Finally got my box! This is my first month and I'm somewhat disappointed...I feel like I got the box that no one else wanted :/ none of the most coveted or high-value items. I got the foot wipes, a color club nail polish in "reign in spain," the dr. jart bb cream, uniqone hair treatment, and coola sunscreen. I'll use the items, but I'm not really excited about any of them. My bb cream came open in the box, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, most of the unboxing videos I've seen included a "lifestyle extra" and I didn't get anything extra--was I supposed to?Â


 I would like to try the bb cream and the hair product. I guess if you wanted more makeup, it wasn't such a great box for you.


----------



## tasertag (Aug 21, 2013)

> Finally got my box! This is my first month and I'm somewhat disappointed...I feel like I got the box that no one else wanted :/ none of the most coveted or high-value items. I got the foot wipes, a color club nail polish in "reign in spain," the dr. jart bb cream, uniqone hair treatment, and coola sunscreen. I'll use the items, but I'm not really excited about any of them. My bb cream came open in the box, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, most of the unboxing videos I've seen included a "lifestyle extra" and I didn't get anything extra--was I supposed to?Â


 Some boxes don't come with a lifestyle extra. The extra can be food, tea, a pen etc. They usually count as one of your samples.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would like to try the bb cream and the hair product. I guess if you wanted more makeup, it wasn't such a great box for you.


 Yeah, it seemed to me like most of the boxes had either a lip product or an eyeliner, so I was disappointed that I didn't get to try any of those. Also the little packet of sunscreen was particularly disappointing. I have tons of sunscreen samples, and I don't find sunscreen to be an exciting product.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my box! This is my first month and I'm somewhat disappointed...I feel like I got the box that no one else wanted :/ none of the most coveted or high-value items. I got the foot wipes, a color club nail polish in "reign in spain," the dr. jart bb cream, uniqone hair treatment, and coola sunscreen. I'll use the items, but I'm not really excited about any of them. My bb cream came open in the box, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, most of the unboxing videos I've seen included a "lifestyle extra" and I didn't get anything extra--was I supposed to?


 if  the BB is open, you should email them and get it to replace it or they'll give you extra points in the store. 5 items seems about right, but if your products list doesn't match your box items (either in the box or on the website), you should also email them. the lifestyle extra is just one of the (five) items people get -- sometimes a food or accessory item so they get out of giving you another beauty product.

unfortunately a lot of first month boxes get stuck with older items. since BB can't resend out items in the same account, they'll unload them sometimes into newer opened accounts. ): c'est la vie.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some boxes don't come with a lifestyle extra. The extra can be food, tea, a pen etc. They usually count as one of your samples.





> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if  the BB is open, you should email them and get it to replace it or they'll give you extra points in the store. 5 items seems about right, but if your products list doesn't match your box items (either in the box or on the website), you should also email them. the lifestyle extra is just one of the (five) items people get -- sometimes a food or accessory item so they get out of giving you another beauty product.
> 
> unfortunately a lot of first month boxes get stuck with older items. since BB can't resend out items in the same account, they'll unload them sometimes into newer opened accounts. ): c'est la vie.


 
Makes sense, thanks guys! I will email them about the bb cream.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 21, 2013)

i finally got around to picking up my box. i think its a lot more boring than i expected? Stila (Beso) is a nice touch - but i dont need any more reds so IDK when i'll use it! I also didn't expect the OC8 to be in ketchup packet sizes (though to be fair, this seems like enough for multiple uses). I'm pretty meh about Whish products.

Its not an awful box, its just not that exciting to me? To the trade list it goes!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

just got the stila lippie in a trade today and i love it. i think that i like it more than my ud lipstick in 69. i'm about to order one from birchbox! this is the 'beso' color and i plan on getting the 'aria' color next. i'm a vampy lip kinda girl so i want to get one in a dark fall color.






Woohoo!! It looks great on you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad you love it!


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, there's a thread here! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136917/birchbox-pick-two-mystery-packs/270#post_2147823
> 
> ...


 Sweet, thanks! I'll definitely let you know.



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have that foundation (i bought it almost a year ago) and I like it.  It gives just the right amount of coverage. Not too thick or too sheer.


 Is it sad that at this point I'm just trying to find something to match my skin? My body is light-medium (erring more toward light) with very dominate yellow tones. My face, however, is darker, and there are several places that are multiple shades darker than the rest of my body and have pink undertones, like my stupid, stupid chin. Trying to get a person to match my foundation is an absolute joke. The Sephora IQ thing? Yeah, not even close. I'm glad to hear you say you liked it, though. Maybe it'll work for me, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shinyvictoria (Aug 21, 2013)

I just received an order with a pick two pack. It was supposed to have a face cleanser and two twist bands but it came with cleanser and 1 twist band. Is it too picky of me to email customer service about it? I don't want to get on their frequent complainer list.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sweet, thanks! I'll definitely let you know.
> ...


 Lol you're not alone. Sometimes I swear it's our body's way of telling us to get some sun because I would probably look a lot better than this in between stage. I've had luck with products aimed at asian consumers and just off the top of my head Bobbi Brown, Stila, and MakeupForever veer more yellow


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Woohoo!! It looks great on you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad you love it!


 thank you!


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 21, 2013)

Just got my anniversary gift. It only came with a card thanking me for being a subscriber. No discount code or anything. It's that same keychain that's been given out. I tried putting a MAC lipstick in there. Uh, yeah. Big mistake. I couldn't get it back out, and part of the lipstick packaging snapped off when I tried. I have no idea what I'll put in the keychain because I'm sure as hell not doing that again.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 21, 2013)

I hear it can hold a chapstick.  I have not yet tested the theory as I am not that interested in the key chain.  Sorry about your MAC lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I don't blame you for not wanting to try anything else in there!



> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my anniversary gift. It only came with a card thanking me for being a subscriber. No discount code or anything. It's that same keychain that's been given out. I tried putting a MAC lipstick in there. Uh, yeah. Big mistake. I couldn't get it back out, and part of the lipstick packaging snapped off when I tried. I have no idea what I'll put in the keychain because I'm sure as hell not doing that again.


----------



## kelley (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shinyvictoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just received an order with a pick two pack. It was supposed to have a face cleanser and two twist bands but it came with cleanser and 1 twist band. Is it too picky of me to email customer service about it? I don't want to get on their frequent complainer list.


 exact same thing just happened to me with my box... and im bummed b/c it wasn't even in the lace-line as advertised.  just plain black.  womp womp wah. :[

but tomorrow:  i try my folle de joie perfume!  AND my new tea that i ordered from teavana.  woop woop!


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Aug 21, 2013)

> exact same thing just happened to me with my box... and im bummed b/c it wasn't even in the lace-line as advertised. Â just plain black. Â womp womp wah. :[ but tomorrow: Â i try my folle de joie perfume! Â AND my new tea that i ordered from teavana. Â woop woop!


 The same thing happened to me too! The black one instead of two lace ones. I'm bummed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it has happened to several people.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 21, 2013)

> Just got my anniversary gift. It only came with a card thanking me for being a subscriber. No discount code or anything. It's that same keychain that's been given out. I tried putting a MAC lipstick in there. Uh, yeah. Big mistake. I couldn't get it back out, and part of the lipstick packaging snapped off when I tried. I have no idea what I'll put in the keychain because I'm sure as hell not doing that again.


 Yeah I tried my viva glam and almost couldn't get it out. Scary times, lol. I put a Chapstick in there and it works.


----------



## gemstone (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my anniversary gift. It only came with a card thanking me for being a subscriber. No discount code or anything. It's that same keychain that's been given out. I tried putting a MAC lipstick in there. Uh, yeah. Big mistake. I couldn't get it back out, and part of the lipstick packaging snapped off when I tried. I have no idea what I'll put in the keychain because I'm sure as hell not doing that again.


 the code comes separately in an email after you get the keychain.  It also fits the mini fresh sugar lip balm.


----------



## Lily V (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the code comes separately in an email after you get the keychain.  It also fits the mini fresh sugar lip balm.


do you know about how long after you get the keychain, do you get the email code?  my keychain came last week (I think)...but no code... just wondering because thinking about doing some shopping soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the code comes separately in an email after you get the keychain.  It also fits the mini fresh sugar lip balm.
> I have heard that it might, although I didn't get an email code after the key chain I received in February for my main account. Still waiting to see if the email follows the secondary account key chain I received on Saturday.
> ...


----------



## gemstone (Aug 22, 2013)

> do you know about how long after you get the keychain, do you get the email code?Â  my keychain came last week (I think)...but no code... just wondering because thinking about doing some shopping soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It took about ten days. If they don't send one, fill up your cart and give them a call. Hopefully they will give you the discount over the phone.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 22, 2013)

Ugh, Folle de Joie. I found it in my perfume sample stash and made the mistake of trying it today. There's something in there that irritates my throat, so, yay, that triggered coughing fits. I've been fighting a cold for about a week now, and I've been coughing a lot, so this stuff just made matters worse. Now I sound like an eighty-year-old chain-smoking phone sex worker. It's very attractive. That's the last time I wear this stuff. On top of the coughing, I just don't get the appeal at all. It doesn't smell interesting to me.


----------



## queenofperil (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I tried my viva glam and almost couldn't get it out. Scary times, lol. I put a Chapstick in there and it works.


 Damn. Only lip balms in my purse are the Maybelline Baby Lips. Those are too big. Oh well. I'm sure I'll find something to stick in there at some point (that's what she said?).


----------



## cari12 (Aug 22, 2013)

Got my box! 

Whish body wash (smells awesome, about to go shower before bed and plan to give it a try!), Whish deodorant swipe, OC8 mattifying gel, KMS Free Shape spray (this stuff smells JUST like a perfume spray I had as a young girl and loved, I forget what the scent was or the brand it was by but when I smelled this stuff it was like instant trip back to 5th grade, lol) and then the Stila

I have to say, I was a bit scared of the Stila in Beso but I tried it tonight and I LOVE it. Absolutely perfect shade of red on me, I feel like I can't pull off most reds but this one looks fantastic. And as a bonus when it dries, it really stays. Even the most "smudgeproof" lipsticks still come off a bit so I don't wear them because I would get it all over my kids faces, haha. I'll have to gain a bit more confidence to rock it out in public but I'm looking forward to wearing a bold red lip this winter!


----------



## JamieO (Aug 22, 2013)

So my August box should be shipping tomorrow I believe. My profile is updated to show my box contents. Has anyone gotten the amika Obliphica Blow-up Spray? My box contents show I'm supposed to get that, yet my box picture shows a packet of oil treatment. I would MUCH rather have the Blow-Up Spray, so I reeeeeally hope that's what they send me. The rest of my box is decent. I should be getting theBalm Instain, which might go up for trade since I have Swiss Dot, unless they sent out any of the other colors and I happen to get something other than that, in which case I would definitely keep it. I'm also getting the Ruby Wing Polish and the UniqONE hair treatment, both of which I'm totally excited to try. The only thing I don't want is Coola Mango sunscreen. I have two little tubes of Coola (cucumber and Rose tinted), and I can't stand either of them, so that will be going on the trade list too. I'm just ready to start getting my boxes again and start racking up those points! And I'm excited about the September boxes with the Ruffian polishes!


----------



## audiophilekate (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Aug 22, 2013)

My first birch box...is this considered a good one?!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 22, 2013)

I loved that lip thing when I got it in my box a few months ago!



> My first birch box...is this considered a good one?!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *outdoorbarbie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first birch box...is this considered a good one?!


 "good" is relative. If you like it , then yup, its a good one!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 22, 2013)

Haha looks like I did sign up in time for an August box!  (I added a 2nd sub to get another Ruffian Polish for Sept, but they're sending me an Aug box too!)

It's pretty decent:

Foot wipes (Gah!!!)

Dr Jart BB Cream (awesome! Now I have two!)

Color Club Polish (Please, anything but Mod in Manhattan!)

Coola Mango (I will now have received Unscented, Cucumber, Rose, and Mango)

Uniq1 hair stuff (wondering how it stacks up against Beauty Protector)

Pretty decent box, considering I put my real age!


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 22, 2013)

I signed up for a second box (I don't know why). I'm getting:

amika Obliphica hair treatment

Eyeko Skinny Liner

Coola Mango

theBalm Instain blush (I got this last month in my main box)

uniqOne hair treatment

Well, it doesn't suck and I got two makeup items. I usually like the hair products that I get from BB.


----------



## QueenJane (Aug 22, 2013)

I just signed up for my second sub this month---that is the same box that I am getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *outdoorbarbie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first birch box...is this considered a good one?!


----------



## angienharry (Aug 22, 2013)

> My first birch box...is this considered a good one?!


 I think it's a good one. I've seen MUCH worse first boxes.


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Aug 22, 2013)

> I signed up for a second box (I don't know why). I'm getting: amika Obliphica hair treatment Eyeko Skinny Liner Coola Mango theBalm Instain blush (I got this last month in my main box) uniqOne hair treatment Well, it doesn't suck and I got two makeup items. I usually like the hair products that I get from BB.


 I think this one is great!! I like the makeup prouducts


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *outdoorbarbie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I signed up for a second box (I don't know why). I'm getting:
> ...


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed, this is an awesome box!  I'm in awe of your profile skillz!





> Originally Posted by *outdoorbarbie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think this one is great!! I like the makeup prouducts


 Thanks! I actually tried to make a profile to get the 'It's a 10' but failed lol. It still turned out alright though.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *outdoorbarbie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first birch box...is this considered a good one?!


 minus the tanning stuff it looks like a first good box to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. the lip pencil is awesome btw!


----------



## msbelle (Aug 23, 2013)

I got the first box of my second sub, the profile is opposite of my main, and got dupes. Of everything, lol. Oh well, at least one JC out of the way. Everything else I'll use and I love the spray.

Juicy Couture La La
Bobby pins
Whish shave cream
Coola cucumber sunscreen
N.4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect


----------



## audiophilekate (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for a second box (I don't know why). I'm getting:
> 
> ...


 Is the "hair treatment" the oil?  If so, it's pretty awesome and the sample size is ginormous.  I love the deep conditioner too.


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the "hair treatment" the oil?  If so, it's pretty awesome and the sample size is ginormous.  I love the deep conditioner too.


 I think so. I brought the deep conditioner and love it!


----------



## angienharry (Aug 23, 2013)

T



> I got the first box of my second sub, the profile isÂ opposite of my main, and got dupes. Of everything,Â lol. Oh well, at least one JC out of the way. Everything else I'll use and IÂ love the spray. Juicy Couture La La Bobby pins Whish shave cream Coola cucumber sunscreen N.4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect Â


 That's a typical welcome box. Was this on a gift sub? If so, don't worry too much, next month they should take ur profile into account. At least that's how mine was. In fact, I got the exact same welcome box as this on my first month of my second box (which was a gift sub)


----------



## cari12 (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the first box of my second sub, the profile is opposite of my main, and got dupes. Of everything, lol. Oh well, at least one JC out of the way. Everything else I'll use and I love the spray.
> 
> ...


 That was my first box on my 2nd sub too, I'm pretty sure it's the current welcome box. It was all dupes for me too but I didn't mind since I liked everything the first time and just ran out of my Whish &amp; Coola last month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was also excited to get the bobby pins in grey since I got green the last time and they sold out of the 6 packs on the site before I could buy them.


----------



## SamhopeM (Aug 24, 2013)

I signed up for a second sub with them, my box shipped yesteday and I'm getting:

Dr Jart+ Premium BB SPF 45

Avene Thermal Spring Water

Secret Agent Beauty Secret Lip Affair

Jasmine Seven Wipes 

and gum

it's an okay box but the gum confuses me. Not sure what I put in my profile that got me gum LOL.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 24, 2013)

Could Birchbox stop sending me e-mails reminding me I've got 3 items in my cart? I'm about to just undo the cart and wait until I'm actually ready to buy before I put them back.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 24, 2013)

> Could Birchbox stop sending me e-mails reminding me I've got 3 items in my cart? I'm about to just undo the cart and wait until I'm actually ready to buy before I put them back.


 I don't leave items in my cart for this very reason. It's so annoying!!!


----------



## audiophilekate (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Could Birchbox stop sending me e-mails reminding me I've got 3 items in my cart? I'm about to just undo the cart and wait until I'm actually ready to buy before I put them back.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 24, 2013)

I think I hate the Stila Liquid Lip Stick. I posted several pages back that I had no problem with it staining or being hard to get off. I think I had lip gloss on under it when I tried it before. I also always remove lip stick with a make up wipe. I tried it again today hoping to get a picture of my lips wearing it. It was a total failure. 1. It's a horrible mess to apply, but I'm not the best at applying lip stick anyway, so I just cleaned the edges &amp; corners with a bit of paper towel like I always do. 2. It takes 1/2 an hour to dry. 3. I didn't blot it, so it looked freaking bumpy like I put it on over a cold sore in a bunch of spots after it did dry. 4. The lines on my lips look 5 times deeper with this lip stick than with anything else I've ever worn. How does it do that? 5. Said removal with the make up wipe was messy and took more than a few swipes, but completely effective, so I guess that's 1 positive thing. I did have to work at it. I don't think it was that hard to get off before.


----------



## page5 (Aug 24, 2013)

> I think I hate the Stila Liquid Lip Stick. I posted several pages back that I had no problem with it staining or being hard to get off. I think I had lip gloss on under it when I tried it before. I also always remove lip stick with a make up wipe. I tried it again today hoping to get a picture of my lips wearing it. It was a total failure. 1. It's a horrible mess to apply, but I'm not the best at applying lip stick anyway, so I just cleaned the edges &amp; corners with a bit of paper towel like I always do. 2. It takes 1/2 an hour to dry. 3. I didn't blot it, so it looked freaking bumpy like I put it on over a cold sore in a bunch of spots after it did dry. 4. The lines on my lips look 5 times deeper with this lip stick than with anything else I've ever worn. How does it do that? 5. Said removal with the make up wipe was messy and took more than a few swipes, but completely effective, so I guess that's 1 positive thing. I did have to work at it. I don't think it was that hard to get off before.


 Yeah, I'm totally unimpressed with the Stila lip product too. It's very drying and don't put lip balm over it because it turns into a freaking mess.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think I hate the Stila Liquid Lip Stick. I posted several pages back that I had no problem with it staining or being hard to get off. I think I had lip gloss on under it when I tried it before. I also always remove lip stick with a make up wipe. I tried it again today hoping to get a picture of my lips wearing it. It was a total failure.
> 
> 1. It's a horrible mess to apply, but I'm not the best at applying lip stick anyway, so I just cleaned the edges &amp; corners with a bit of paper towel like I always do.
> ...


 that's weird, it usually dries matte very quickly for me, never timed it but i guess i'd estimate &lt;10 minutes. i try to avoid 1 &amp; 3 by putting a small dollop on my lip, and then apply it with a q-tip or finger, because there is just too much on the end of it for me to use the brush to apply. usually i have to go around with another qtip though and clean up the edges of my lips. i have noticed that it made the lines on my lips look a lot more intense too.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I'm totally unimpressed with the Stila lip product too. It's very drying and don't put lip balm over it because it turns into a freaking mess.


 I'm also much less impressed than I was initially. I do love the color, but as you said, it's drying, there are clumps, and putting a balm over it is a baaaaad idea. It doesn't take a SUPER long time to dry, for me, but you DO need to make sure it is totally dry or else it's a mess. I will try blotting it next time. There's just so much product that gets on that wand!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 24, 2013)

Me with the Stila! I hate wand-type applicators. I think there was waaaay too much on when I first applied -- like I think I accidentally gave myself "circle lips". I think I'll have to try KawaiiMeow's technique. On the overall I don't think it's drying and it looks smooth on my lips. I think i was totally dry and set after 5 minutes of application. My main problem is that I feel like it fades around the edges so that's kinda awkward. I honestly can't imagine what this formula would look like in another color. Overall, I do like it. It's like a nicer version of Wet N Wild's liquid lipstick!


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 24, 2013)

I received my Birchbox today!  I was on vacation and just got home.  I love it, except the coastal scents eyeshadow broke and got all over everything else.  I e-mailed them.  I can't wait to try the eyeko eyeliner tomorrow.  I received Navy Blue.  I also got the party proof lippy in Dusk till Dawn, but I also got my UD order in with F-Bomb and Protest, so I don't know which to try first!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1) very pretty!

2) HOLY S#!T that is red wow. I'm all for dramatic looks and I love rocking the reds but my eyes are definitely popping out of my head. I will definitely take KawaiiMeows up on her technique!


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 24, 2013)

>


 You look gorgeous with the stila! Am I the only one obsessed with the liquid lipsticks? I bought two more and a box of nyx ones.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is positively stunning on you! LOVE IT!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pretty! you pull off that red really well.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks friends! 





I wore it all day, it faded after meals of course but nothing too dramatic. it definitely did not smear! I do like liquid lipsticks and this by far is the best. I don't think I'm going to purchase a full size (I dont think I've ever used up any sort of lippie) and I don't think I'm going to purchase it in any other color -- it is nice though and I will recommend it to people!



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 1) very pretty!
> 
> 2) HOLY S#!T that is red wow. I'm all for dramatic looks and I love rocking the reds but my eyes are definitely popping out of my head. I will definitely take KawaiiMeows up on her technique!





> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous with the stila! Am I the only one obsessed with the liquid lipsticks? I bought two more and a box of nyx ones.





> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is positively stunning on you! LOVE IT!





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty! you pull off that red really well.


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 27, 2013)

I just got my birchbox and the eyeko liner is full size!!!!  That's $16! I thought it would be travel size. I really like it. I might buy one in black.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 27, 2013)

I love my eyeko liners! If you're looking for black it might worth it to hunt the trade lists  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I just got my birchbox and the eyeko liner is full size!!!! Â That's $16! I thought it would be travel size. I really like it. I might buy one in black.


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my birchbox and the eyeko liner is full size!!!!  That's $16! I thought it would be travel size. I really like it. I might buy one in black.


 Which color did you receive?  I received Navy Blue.  I've never tried any blue eye products before and I'm really liking the Navy.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow that looks great on you-and you have great lips!


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's weird, it usually dries matte very quickly for me, never timed it but i guess i'd estimate &lt;10 minutes. i try to avoid 1 &amp; 3 by putting a small dollop on my lip, and then apply it with a q-tip or finger, because there is just too much on the end of it for me to use the brush to apply. usually i have to go around with another qtip though and clean up the edges of my lips. i have noticed that it made the lines on my lips look a lot more intense too.


 I need to try this method. This color is a bit too BAM! for me though.



> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree, this does look pretty on you!



> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love my eyeko liners! If you're looking for black it might worth it to hunt the trade lists


 I'm so tempted to buy a black one. I already used the blue and I'm loving it!



> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which color did you receive?  I received Navy Blue.  I've never tried any blue eye products before and I'm really liking the Navy.


 I got the same color. It's pretty. I applied Urban Decay's liquid liner in Retrograde (glittery purple) over it and it looks amazing! It really makes the UD purple pop.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 1, 2013)

I think someone asked a few pages back whether the Mermaid Sea Salt Spray was any good and I can verify now after a lot of trial and... trial.

NO

It's really bad. It hasn't given me any waves or helped keep in waves I made with braids. It hasn't helped reduced fuzz.  It's done NOTHING. Well I guess it smells good.

Save your money. I thought it was possibly because my hair was too dense/heavy but lots of reviewers report the same thing.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for this!  I had been wanting to buy some (but it is/was sold out in the BB store) so now I know to steer clear!



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think someone asked a few pages back whether the Mermaid Sea Salt Spray was any good and I can verify now after a lot of trial and... trial.
> 
> ...


----------

